# Prestamo boda



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - VAIS A PEDIR UN PRESTAMO?

es que mi boda va a ser barata, unos 10000€ en total.

Nayha, qué barata!!! La mia, solo el restaurante se me va a casi unos 20.000 euros... con los 120 invitados que me piden como minimo

Yo estoy con Dasu2008,no quiero preocuparme de nada ese dia,porque es un rollo. Pediremos un prestamo y arreglado. Aunque todavia no hemos ido a preguntar al banco.

Dasu2008,que interes te cobran en el prestamo? y en que banco? me podrias informar? Gracias


yo es que habia oido por ahí, que no sé si será verdad, que hay como un "préstamo boda", es decir, te prestan la pasta antes de la boda, y luego después del banquete, pues si puedes lo cancelas, y sino pues vas pagando poco a poco.

Yo la verdad es que al tema del dinero y la boda le doy muchas vueltas, y también había pensado en lo del préstamo porque mi novio y yo pensamos que seguro que nos falta pasta después del convite



pues a ver, no es nada extraordinario pero vas sumando y hace un pico: flores iglesia 400, regalitos+invitaciones: 400, regalos padres y abuelos: 400, flores coche: 200, traje del novio con zapatos, corbata, camisa..(creiamos que lo pagaría mi suegra pero al final nos falló): 1300, fotógrafo 1200, comida del día siguiente con padres y algunos familiares más: 500, tampoco estaba previsto, quería pagarlo mi padre pero me supo mal pq mi suegra no se ofreció ni a poner una parte y él ya había pagado bastante así que lo puse yo. Y luego tb decir que recibimos muchos regalos materiales por un valor de unos 3 o 4000? que me hicieron mucha ilusión pq eran cosas que quería pero en las que me daba palo gastarme una pasta pero claro, eso no sirve para pagar gastos, y luego lo que nos acabó de rematar fué que nos falló mi suegra otra vez, nos iba a pagar su parte de familia y al final no pudo, dijo que nos lo daría y aún no lo ha hecho, así que más que salió de nuestro bolsillo, por eso digo que hice bien en asegurarme de tener el dinero o hubiera salido pillada, aunque mi padre me lo hubiera pagado pero prefiero deberselo al banco, él ya me ha dado bastante.






Nosotros sí vamos a pedir un préstamo y pagaremos con él los gastos de última hora y parte del banquete.
Eso sí, estamos ahorrando para mi vestido, he dado ya el dinero del alquiler de finca, el dinero para el DJ, fotógrafos y regalos ya lo tengo preparado y de aquí a un año y medio espero seguir ahorrando bastante para pedir el mínimo préstamos posible.

Yo no quería casarme dentro de 5 años para estar ahorrando para la boda porque luego nunca se sabe qué puede pasar así que nos hemos lanzado y ale, a nadar.





bueno chicas y9 soy d las q digo q si ay q pedir prestamo pa la boda, SEPIDE!!! yo no tengo tooodo el dinero, ya podia, pero no lo tengo, entonces si veo q con lo d los invitados no m yega, prestamo al canto y listo!!!

por aora lo descarto pero cuando se acerke el dia, lo mas seguro q lo pidamos!!!





Si mi boda es barata, seremos unos 80 como mucho pero no quiero un menú muy elaborado, algo sencillo entre 80 y 90€ y luego pues he ahorrado en muchas cosas que no voy a hacer ni poner, otras que me regalan y otras que voy pagando poco a poco pero vamos que mi boda no pasa de los 11000€ como mucho!


----------



## adoquin (4 Ene 2011)

Y yo me pregunto: como encontrais algunos estos foros y opiniones ?


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

adoquin dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto: como encontrais algunos estos foros y opiniones ?




porque soy una princesa de fresa buscando financiacion para mi dia especial


----------



## guajiro (4 Ene 2011)

La realidad supera a la ficcion.


----------



## chaber (4 Ene 2011)

Este tipo de gente es la que ha hundido al país.


----------



## cocinerobasura (4 Ene 2011)

Un foro de chatis hablando de su boda, con firmas de corazoncitos.... Aun veo un rayo de esperanza en la humanidad.


----------



## Pesetero (4 Ene 2011)

Es lo que tienen los millonarios, que pueden derrochar pasta y no pasa nada (de momento).


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2011)

Deberían publicar el nombre de esos hijos de p+ta a los que pagamos la boda vía VPO, ayudas a la compra, desgravaciones o vía 426 euros o ayudas al nacimiento.
¡Que haya gente que no tiene dónde caerse muerta pensando en la puta boda es de juzgado de guardia!


----------



## Pat Garrett (4 Ene 2011)

chaber dijo:


> Este tipo de gente es la que ha hundido al país.



Pero luego está visto y comprobado, que las ayudas son para todos por igual.

Madre mía.... la que lleva ahorrando año y medio para la boda, y luego que dice que va a pedir un préstamo ::


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

en otro subforo una pava a encontrado unos muñecos para la tarta por solo 1200 dolares


----------



## moncton (4 Ene 2011)

> pues a ver, no es nada extraordinario pero vas sumando y hace un pico: flores iglesia 400, regalitos+invitaciones: 400, regalos padres y abuelos: 400, flores coche: 200, traje del novio con zapatos, corbata, camisa..(*creiamos que lo pagaría mi suegra pero al final nos falló)*: 1300, fotógrafo 1200, comida del día siguiente con padres y algunos familiares más: 500, tampoco estaba previsto, quería pagarlo mi padre pero me supo mal pq *mi suegra no se ofreció ni a poner una parte* y él ya había pagado bastante así que lo puse yo. Y luego tb decir que recibimos muchos regalos materiales por un valor de unos 3 o 4000? que me hicieron mucha ilusión pq eran cosas que quería pero en las que me daba palo gastarme una pasta pero claro, eso no sirve para pagar gastos, y luego lo que nos acabó de rematar fué que *nos falló mi suegra otra vez*, nos iba a pagar su parte de familia y al final no pudo, dijo que nos lo daría y aún no lo ha hecho, así que más que salió de nuestro bolsillo, por eso digo que hice bien en asegurarme de tener el dinero o hubiera salido pillada,* aunque mi padre me lo hubiera pagado pero prefiero deberselo al banco, él ya me ha dado bastante*.




jeejeee, la suegra sabe!

Princesita jugando con polvora ajena al 18%

Cuanto tienen que aprender de nuestros viejos, que se casaron en una ceremonia sencilla y si no habia pasta para mas, pasaban de jolgorio


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

hay gente que se pregunta en que van pensando mientras conducen:




HOLA A TODAS!! Me caso el 10 de julio e 2010 y os voy a dar una idea superoriginal. Después de la cena o comida... junto a la barra libre... he visto en algnas bodas que preparan una GRAN MESA PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS CON CESTAS LLENAS DE CHUCHES, CON GOMINOLAS DE TODOS LOS COLORES, CHOCOLATINAS, NUBES, PIRULETAS Y FRUTAS TROPICALES Y EN ALBIMAR. Si, si , como lo ois, y aunque supuestamente la gente termina llena, y a reventar de todo lo que han comido o cenado, es un tipo de picoteo que se come sin hambre, sobre todo los más golosos, por supuesto con su respectiva copa en la mano...
Os puedo asegurar que en las bodas que lo he visto, la gente mostraba una cara totalmente espectacular y de sorpresa, de ver ese magnifico colorido de forma tan dulce...
Creo que es un complemente que aunque lo queramos hacer nosotras, no cuesta mucho y si puede gustar mucho a nuestro invitados... gracias y un beso para todas....


----------



## Rocket (4 Ene 2011)

En las bodas siempre se suelen ver este tipo de gansadas.

Aún recuerdo un par de hilos de este foro: uno, en el que subastaban trozos de la corbata del novio al ver que la recaudación post banquete no había sido suficiente (y no era nadie famoso ni nada), y otro hilo que fue el descojono: una barbacoa al día anterior de otra boda y en la que cobraban 20 euros de entrada, y luego te daban una cerveza de marca carrefour y una salchicha. ¿Alguien se acuerda?

Vamos... se me caería la cara de vergüenza al hacer eso a mis amigos y familiares.


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2011)

Tipica mentalidad de la mujer española, tener una boda de ensueño aún no pudiendo permitírsela. 

Me pregunto que opinión tendrán sus futuros maridos sobre pedir el préstamos porque me da a mi que la mayoría de hombres que se casan con una mujer así son los típicos que dejan hacer y ni se preocupan.

Es ridículo que una pareja de mileristas se gaste 10k € en una boda pagada a crédito.


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

es que uan boda cuesta mucho..y no se puede lonchafinear..bueno si el vestido..los hacen en china calcados por 10 veces menos..


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

el dia que abri mi empresa porque no vi estas cosas , las retarded son una puta mina




Me quedé así Shocked cuando ví este vídeo tan impresionante y así Crying or Very sad cuando pensé en que mi boda ya había pasado y no pude poner esta idea tan maravillosa...

SOLTAR MARIPOSAS VIVAS EN VEZ DE ARROZ!!!! QUE BONITOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

es que uan boda cuesta mucho...y no se puede lonchafinear..bueno si...el vestido que lo hacen en china calcado y por 10 veces menos


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

¡Buenas tardes! Os leo desde hace unos dos años, varias veces al dia, pero este es mi primer mensaje (tuve problemas para registrarme con mi anterior ordenador).
Lonchafinista convencida, ahorradora acérrima y con pareja idem de idem. Pues hemos decidido casarnos este año. Empezamos el periplo en agosto del año pasado y desde entonces no hemos dejado de alucinar.
Y el tema de los foros de novias, donde acudía a ver que se cocía, es, sencillamente, inaudito. He terminado peleándome con todo quisqui, por querer introducir un poco de cordura. Nosotros tenemos todo ahorrado para hacer frente al gasto que supone, pero no estamos dispuestos (y yo, la primera) a que nos tomen el pelo ni a dejar un euro más del que consideremos imprescindible. Pues bien, me las tuve que ver con comentarios en plan: "Si tu no crees necesarias las cosas que queremos en nuestra boda -financiadas por el dinero de los papis o préstamos, of course- es que no te hace ilusión casarte" (y yo  "¿es necesario visitar los servicios del lugar y cambiar los jabones por otros más "chic"?" Si yo os contara... es un submundo brutal.


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, lo de soltar mariposas vivas me lo propusieron, y al ver mi cara y la de mi chico nos espetaron: "¿Es que no vais a divertiros en vuestra boda?"


----------



## JaimeCantizanox (4 Ene 2011)

Os cuento mi boda:
Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
Restos de gastos = 0


----------



## Calculín (4 Ene 2011)

Bienvenida, y cuenta cuenta cosas como lo de cambiar el jabón de las mariposas...

Edito: No me he podido evitar investigar: http://www.mariposasentuboda.com/

Los precios van desde 155€ para 5 mariposas a 490€ por 70... Lonchafinista lo que se dice no es el invento


----------



## Pat Garrett (4 Ene 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



Cojonudo. Has hecho lo mismo, más rápido, y encima te has ahorrado 20.000 euros.

Jugada maestra, pero yo no sé por qué luego la gente no la hace, con lo fácil que es ser práctico.


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Otra anécdota: el fotógrafo nos enseñó fotos de la boda en 3D, foto a tamaño real (¿Dónde narices coloco "eso"?), páginas del álbum con olor a rosas (la imagen era de los novios bañados en pétalos de esa flor), con olor a chocolate (los novios frente a un pastel)... Al decirle que no queríamos nada de eso, simplemente un recuerdo de nuestra boda, nos miró extrañadísimo (sobretodo a mí; supongo que la chica está obligada a quererlo TODO en su boda) y poco menos vino a decirnos que clientes como nosotros no interesan.


----------



## guajiro (4 Ene 2011)

No se que nos sorprende en realidad.

En la mentalidad visillera de princesa y cuento de hadas, el dia de la boda es el mas feliz de sus vidas; es el cenit donde pueden dar rienda suelta a su porqueyolvalguismo.


----------



## Operacional (4 Ene 2011)

Joder si me da por opinar sobre ese hilo me banean del foro... y del país.


----------



## Punkrocket (4 Ene 2011)

¡No mas bodas-show!

¡No a que los invitados paquen la boda con el cubierto!

¡Qué los novios (masculinos) tengan voz y voto!


----------



## Calculín (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Otra anécdota: el fotógrafo nos enseñó fotos de la boda en 3D, foto a tamaño real (¿Dónde narices coloco "eso"?), páginas del álbum con olor a rosas (la imagen era de los novios bañados en pétalos de esa flor), con olor a chocolate (los novios frente a un pastel)... Al decirle que no queríamos nada de eso, simplemente un recuerdo de nuestra boda, nos miró extrañadísimo (sobretodo a mí; supongo que la chica está obligada a quererlo TODO en su boda) y poco menos vino a decirnos que clientes como nosotros no interesan.



En las dos últimas bodas en las que he estado, de amigos de toda la vida, no había fotógrafo profesional, todos llevamos las cámaras, hicimos miles de fotos, y luego se reunieron todas y se distribuyeron en 1 DVD


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Pues a mi me sorprende cuando muchas de las chicas de estos foros estan en paro o sin ahorros que yo considero "mínimos" (vale que mi mínimo puede considerarse "máximo" en determinados círculos). Me sorprende cuando todavía leo a gente que pretende pagar la boda con lo que los invitados les den. Me sorprende cuando unos amigos nuestros se han enfadado porque en vez de dinero les hicimos un buen regalo para su boda (y en este caso, fue el "pepito" quien se cabreó; no la "visillera").


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> En las dos últimas bodas en las que he estado, de amigos de toda la vida, no había fotógrafo profesional, todos llevamos las cámaras, hicimos miles de fotos, y luego se reunieron todas y se distribuyeron en 1 DVD



Pensamos en ello, porque fotografo + video sale por 2.000 euros:8:. Pero pensamos en las molestias a los demás, en gente ilocalizable, en impresentables que no entreguen las fotos porque ellos en su boda "se gastaron un pico yendo a la playa y rebozándose en la arena con el vestido y no te las vamos a pasar a ti". ¡Ojo! Hablo de chicos, ¿eh?. Que también hay muchos "porqueyolovalguistas" del género masculino. Muchos.


----------



## Quemao (4 Ene 2011)

chaber dijo:


> Este tipo de gente es la que ha hundido al país.




Llamais erróneamente "gente" a cualquier cosa que respira. 

Gente es un término que define a un conjunto de seres vivos que emiten un mínimo de conducta inteligente.

Este no parece ser el caso. :|


----------



## Calculín (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Pensamos en ello, porque fotografo + video sale por 2.000 euros:8:. Pero pensamos en las molestias a los demás, en gente ilocalizable, en impresentables que no entreguen las fotos porque ellos en su boda "se gastaron un pico yendo a la playa y rebozándose en la arena con el vestido y no te las vamos a pasar a ti". ¡Ojo! Hablo de chicos, ¿eh?. Que también hay muchos "porqueyolovalguistas" del género masculino. Muchos.



En una de las bodas otro amigo llevó un portátil al convite y allí mismo las fue descargando casi todas. Y también se hicieron algunas fotos de esas 'artísticas' en un jardín. Pero bueno, dependerá de la gente que invites, si solo van los íntimos, si hay muchos compromisos y jefes y tal...


----------



## Lorca83 (4 Ene 2011)

el foro de todoboda es una fuente inagotable de visilleras porqueyolovalguistas

definitivamente, nos vamos a la mierda como pais y como sociedad

El dia que mi novia le entren estos aires de princesita de disney la dejo sin miramientos


----------



## guajiro (4 Ene 2011)

470 euros las mariposas! Sin comentarios.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (4 Ene 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



La mia fue casi calcada, pero llegamos a 15 invitados (padres, hermanos y sobrinos), nunca he entendido que haya que gastarse 10.000 euros mínimo en una boda... por cierto, si te casas en el juzgado no había ninguna clase de tasas, es (o era) gratis total... en los hay-untamientos creo que algunos cobran por celebrar la boda.


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Otra anécdota: el fotógrafo nos enseñó fotos de la boda en 3D, foto a tamaño real (¿Dónde narices coloco "eso"?), páginas del álbum con olor a rosas (la imagen era de los novios bañados en pétalos de esa flor), con olor a chocolate (los novios frente a un pastel)... Al decirle que no queríamos nada de eso, simplemente un recuerdo de nuestra boda, nos miró extrañadísimo (sobretodo a mí; supongo que la chica está obligada a quererlo TODO en su boda) y poco menos vino a decirnos que clientes como nosotros no interesan.



contrata un freelance...que lso hay que te hacen las fotos por 200€, luego tú las revelas y listo


----------



## adoquin (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> porque soy una princesa de fresa buscando financiacion para mi dia especial



Mi no entender tu fina ironía! ienso:


----------



## Operacional (4 Ene 2011)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> La mia fue casi calcada, pero llegamos a 15 invitados (padres, hermanos y sobrinos),* nunca he entendido que haya que gastarse 10.000 euros mínimo* en una boda...



Eso es que no se aman!


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Hombre, nosotros tampoco pensamos que haya que invitar al vecino del quinto, pero entre tíos, primos, ... nos juntaremos unos 70-80. Y el mínimo existe porque los restaurantes (al menos en Barcelona y Cataluña en general) te exigen un mínimo de comensales para que les salga a cuenta tener el restaurante, masia o incluso sala a tu disposición un día. Muchos restaurantes, al no llegar a 125 personas, no nos permitían celebrar allí el banquete. Nos han llegado a prácticamente colgar el teléfono (1 restaurante en concreto). Otra burbuja que no entiendo cómo se mantiene.


----------



## tralara (4 Ene 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



Eso es lo que quería hacer yo... al final mis suegros se empeñaron en hacer una boda rollo hawaiano en su casa, pero que vamos.... comida hecha en casa para 40 invitados y la gente podía ir vestida como le diese la gana porque acabaron en la piscina. 

No pienso ir a ninguna boda que sea diferente, si empiezas a echar cuentas la invitación te puede salir mínimo por 500 €/pareja.

La burbuja de las bodas se va acabando también, antes pedían la pasta con la hipoteca, el coche y el viaje.. y la gilipollez de los invitados y los papis paganinis hacían que fuese un negocio redondo. Son sus costumbres.......


----------



## SunZi (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - VAIS A PEDIR UN PRESTAMO?
> 
> Eso sí, estamos ahorrando para mi vestido, *he dado ya el dinero *del alquiler de finca, el dinero para el DJ, fotógrafos y regalos ya lo tengo preparado *y de aquí a un año y medio *espero seguir ahorrando bastante para pedir el mínimo préstamos posible.




¿Ha pagado por anticipado unos gastos que en el mejor (o peor) de los casos se producirá dentro de un año y medio?¿Lo he entendido mal?¿Y si parten peras en ese espacio de tiempo?¿Hay que adelantar el dinero con tanta antelación?

Perdonad esa duda de un humil soltero. No, malpensados, no tengo ninguna intención de casarme, es simple curiosidad o incredulidad.


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

CUMshooterLAUDE dijo:


> Eso es que no se aman!



Es lo que me viene a decir en los foros.::


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Hombre, nosotros tampoco pensamos que haya que invitar al vecino del quinto, pero entre tíos, primos, ... nos juntaremos unos 70-80. Y el mínimo existe porque los restaurantes (al menos en Barcelona y Cataluña en general) te exigen un mínimo de comensales para que les salga a cuenta tener el restaurante, masia o incluso sala a tu disposición un día. Muchos restaurantes, al no llegar a 125 personas, no nos permitían celebrar allí el banquete. Nos han llegado a prácticamente colgar el teléfono (1 restaurante en concreto). Otra burbuja que no entiendo cómo se mantiene.



justo de ahi tengo el contacto de un fotografo freelance...mandame un privado y te lo doy. Yo busco por el norte..y este se ofrece a venir..aunq le tengo q pagar billete


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

SunZi dijo:


> ¿Ha pagado por anticipado unos gastos que en el mejor (o peor) de los casos se producirá dentro de un año y medio?¿Lo he entendido mal?¿Y si parten peras en ese espacio de tiempo?¿Hay que adelantar el dinero con tanta antelación?
> 
> Perdonad esa duda de un humil soltero. No, malpensados, no tengo ninguna intención de casarme, es simple curiosidad o incredulidad.



Yo me negaba en redondo a hacer eso, lo dije por activa y pasiva, jamás de los jamases.... Y en agosto de 2010 fuimos a mirar restaurantes para septiembre de 2011 y casi no quedaban fechas. Sí, en Cataluña al menos hay que hacerlo con esa antelación. Y los restaurantes no mentían: he contactado con parejas que se casan en nuestro mismo restaurante en septiembre. Efectivamente, todos los sábados están cogidos. ES FLIPANTE:: Es una de las pocas capitulaciones que he tenido que aguantar.


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

sada dijo:


> justo de ahi tengo el contacto de un fotografo freelance...mandame un privado y te lo doy. Yo busco por el norte..y este se ofrece a venir..aunq le tengo q pagar billete



Gracias, pero ya tenemos fotógrafo. Uno más acorde con nuestras ideas, of course.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Gracias, pero ya tenemos fotógrafo. Uno más acorde con nuestras ideas, of course.



Me preocupan sus ideas...


----------



## Ruso (4 Ene 2011)

Mis abuelos después de su boda, repartieron un chocolate caliente y estirandose algo, copichuelas de moscatel con pastas a gente de la familia.

En la boda de mis padres(1971), el plato fuerte fue estofado de ternera, compartiendo ceremonia y comida con la hermana de mi padre y su marido, que así ahorraban y ni mi madre ni mi tia tuvieron un trauma por no ser la única protagonista.

Otra generación después ya llegó la locura, un primo se caso y su novia llegó a la iglesia en una calesa con caballos, vamos, algo muy tradicional en Navarra, bueno, solo en ese pueblo y desde que otras al verlo, también lo quisieron en sus bodas.
Comilona; a la entrada uno cortando jamón ibérico y otro salmón ahumado, mariscos de todo tipo, mousse de oca, cabrito asado, orquesta, barra libre, todo por lo que más te clavan, no faltó nada y eso entre gente que estamos más a gusto asando chuletas a la parrilla que comiendo en restaurantes.

Pero que contento mi primo, estaba todo orgulloso de haber metido casi todo el costo en la hipoteca::, por qué de la pasta que sacó en regalos, tenían que hacer un gran viaje de novios(esa es otra), nada de Punta Cana que ya quedaba muy vulgar, a Bali por lo menos y acabaron en Bora-Bora, no sabía ni donde estaba, pero allí aún no había ido nadie:.

Y pensar que mis abuelos se fueron a una pensión en Zaragoza y mis padres en coche con los mismos tios que se casaron, una ruta por el Norte desde San Sebastián hasta Galicia.


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

En este submundo de las bodas, nada me extraña ya.


----------



## Lorca83 (4 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> 470 euros las mariposas! Sin comentarios.



esque no puedo dejar de reir macho, no puedo.... xDDDD


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> esque no puedo dejar de reir macho, no puedo.... xDDDD



Pues imagínate el que las vende


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Ruso dijo:


> Mis abuelos después de su boda, repartieron un chocolate caliente y estirandose algo, copichuelas de moscatel con pastas a gente de la familia.
> 
> En la boda de mis padres(1971), el plato fuerte fue estofado de ternera, compartiendo ceremonia y comida con la hermana de mi padre y su marido, que así ahorraban y ni mi madre ni mi tia tuvieron un trauma por no ser la única protagonista.
> 
> ...



El viaje es otro tema... lo mínimo, nos dicen, es irte a Japón o Los Ángeles- Polinesa francesa, combinado que triunfa mucho entre mis amistades... Si les comentamos que una ruta por España estaría de lujo (máxime cuando no está claro que pueda tomarme quince días de vacaciones), nos miran con condescendencia e incredulidad. No entienden como puede ser que quieras tener pasta en el banco, si está disponible... ¡¡¡HAY QUE GASTARLA!!! La mentalidad no ha cambiado en absoluto.


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

lo de las mariposas no lo habia oido nunca


----------



## SunZi (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Yo me negaba en redondo a hacer eso, lo dije por activa y pasiva, jamás de los jamases.... Y en agosto de 2010 fuimos a mirar restaurantes para septiembre de 2011 y casi no quedaban fechas. Sí, en Cataluña al menos hay que hacerlo con esa antelación. Y los restaurantes no mentían: he contactado con parejas que se casan en nuestro mismo restaurante en septiembre. Efectivamente, todos los sábados están cogidos. ES FLIPANTE:: Es una de las pocas capitulaciones que he tenido que aguantar.



Ya he visto a otra que parece que se casa el 16 de junio del 2012.







Será porque no hay restaurantes, claro que supongo que todo el mundo quiere casarse en sábado o domingo. 

En fín, si con el mismo esmero, detalle y antelación con que preparan la boda planificasen la firma de la hipoteca para comprar el nido de amor, seguro que se llevarían menos disgustos.


----------



## Enrico Zola (4 Ene 2011)

En mi boda me regalan las 5 mariposas de mierda esas, y lo unico que pienso es:
mira, 155 eypos que se van volando.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

Para enmarcar

"...aunque mi padre me lo hubiera pagado pero prefiero deberselo al banco, él ya me ha dado bastante."


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Ene 2011)

calculín dijo:


> en las dos últimas bodas en las que he estado, de amigos de toda la vida, no había fotógrafo profesional, todos llevamos las cámaras, hicimos miles de fotos, y luego se reunieron todas y se distribuyeron en 1 dvd :d



cojonudo!!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para enmarcar
> 
> "...aunque mi padre me lo hubiera pagado pero prefiero deberselo al banco, él ya me ha dado bastante."



Lamentablemente no le ha podido dar lo más importante: sentido común.


----------



## Estoseacaba (4 Ene 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> En mi boda me regalan las 5 mariposas de mierda esas, y lo unico que pienso es:
> mira, 155 eypos que se van volando.



Pues otra opción que nos dan es que un pájaro nos traiga las alianzas volando al altar. Pensé que me tomaban el pelo hasta que me enseñaron un video. Vamos, que estoy yo ahí, con mi chico, frente al cura, y noto al pajarraco tras de mí y me pego un susto del copón. Lo mejor para echarse unas risas es pasar una mañana en una feria de novios. Así lo hicimos una mañana lluviosa de sábado en Barcelona. Y así descubrimos el submundo.


----------



## Enrico Zola (4 Ene 2011)

- oye que nos casamos.
- ok.
- quiero quiero quiero.
- mira hazte una hojacalculo con un presupuesto desglosandome los precios. Asi te diviertes...
... pasa tiempo...
- aqui tienes.
- a ver...esto fuera, esto fuera, esto fuera, esto fuera...
- pero yo quiero,quiero y quiero, no has entendido nada, no me quieres...(mierdas varias)
- mira la boda tambien es mia y yo no quiero gastar pasta en chorradas. La boda se compone de lo que no hay mas cojones que pagar, y caprichos varios. Si tanta ilusion te hace, tus caprichos te los pagas tu de tu cuenta personal.

(como he escrito por ahi, nosotros cada uno tenemos una cuenta personal y otra comun)


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> - oye que nos casamos.
> - ok.
> - quiero quiero quiero.
> - mira hazte una hojacalculo con un presupuesto desglosandome los precios. Asi te diviertes...
> ...



La diferencia entre un hombre y un perro :rolleye:


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (4 Ene 2011)

No conocía este submundo, pero vaya estafa.

Yo soy de los de "¿se puede saber qué beneficios aporta el matrimonio para querer firmar ese papelote?".

Porque para mí es exactamente eso... firmar un papelote. Ni carruajes, ni mariposas, ni h...tias.


----------



## JaimeCantizanox (4 Ene 2011)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> La mia fue casi calcada, pero llegamos a 15 invitados (padres, hermanos y sobrinos), nunca he entendido que haya que gastarse 10.000 euros mínimo en una boda... por cierto, si te casas en el juzgado no había ninguna clase de tasas, es (o era) gratis total... en los hay-untamientos creo que algunos cobran por celebrar la boda.



Rectifico, me informan que las tasas eran por el empadronamiento.


----------



## adrlana (4 Ene 2011)

aunque no lo comparto,entiendo la ilusion, se nos inculca que debemos ser princesas y que el dia de nuestras bodas tiene que ser magico.....es normal.

Nosotros hempos hablado de entre 100 y 120 invitados, pero si no nos llega,no lo vamos ha hacer asi, ademas habiamos pensado en contratar un catering y camareros, mas de 6000€ no vamos a gastarnos y el numero de invitados son por parte de mi chico, que si fuese por mi, no sumarian más de 45, 4 amigos muy muy cercanos, los que vemos los findes, y lso familiares muy muy cercanos, nada de los familiares del pueblo a los que llevo años sin ver........... pero la otra parte tiene más arraigo familiar y de amistad que yo imagino.

Mi vestido,esta mirado 200€ zapatos 35€, diadema 3€ (primark es tu amigo) ropa interior 50€ guantes 5€ ................creo que no necesitare nada mas,no? no llega a 400€ y mucho me parece!


----------



## tralara (4 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> aunque no lo comparto,entiendo la ilusion, *se nos inculca que debemos ser princesas y que el dia de nuestras bodas tiene que ser magico.....es normal.*
> 
> Nosotros hempos hablado de entre 100 y 120 invitados, pero si no nos llega,no lo vamos ha hacer asi, ademas habiamos pensado en contratar un catering y camareros, mas de 6000€ no vamos a gastarnos y el numero de invitados son por parte de mi chico, que si fuese por mi, no sumarian más de 45, 4 amigos muy muy cercanos, los que vemos los findes, y lso familiares muy muy cercanos, nada de los familiares del pueblo a los que llevo años sin ver........... pero la otra parte tiene más arraigo familiar y de amistad que yo imagino.
> 
> Mi vestido,esta mirado 200€ zapatos 35€, diadema 3€ (primark es tu amigo) ropa interior 50€ guantes 5€ ................creo que no necesitare nada mas,no? no llega a 400€ y mucho me parece!



Y la magia se compra con dinero?


----------



## Bercipotecado (4 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Yo me negaba en redondo a hacer eso, lo dije por activa y pasiva, jamás de los jamases.... Y en agosto de 2010 fuimos a mirar restaurantes para septiembre de 2011 y casi no quedaban fechas. Sí, en Cataluña al menos hay que hacerlo con esa antelación. Y los restaurantes no mentían: he contactado con parejas que se casan en nuestro mismo restaurante en septiembre. Efectivamente, todos los sábados están cogidos. ES FLIPANTE:: Es una de las pocas capitulaciones que he tenido que aguantar.





Estoseacaba dijo:


> Yo me negaba en redondo a hacer eso, lo dije por activa y pasiva, jamás de los jamases.... Y en agosto de 2010 fuimos a mirar restaurantes para septiembre de 2011 y casi no quedaban fechas. Sí, en Cataluña al menos hay que hacerlo con esa antelación. Y los restaurantes no mentían: he contactado con parejas que se casan en nuestro mismo restaurante en septiembre. Efectivamente, todos los sábados están cogidos. ES FLIPANTE:: Es una de las pocas capitulaciones que he tenido que aguantar.



Aqui no estoy totalmente de acuerdo, es logico dar un anticipo en cuestion de reserva de la fecha, ya que en caso de cancelacion de la misma, el restaurante en este caso, pierde la posibilidad de usarlo para otras cosas.

PD.- En cualquier compra importante, siempre se solicita una señal, que en caso de anulacion de la misma, el vendedor se cobra como compensacion.

Cuando pides un coche nuevo, hay que dejar señal
Cualquier compra importante de algo, siempre se reserva con una señal.

Yo alquilo mobiliario para la hosteleria, y no acepto ninguna reserva, sino me pagan por adelantado un 20%, ya que al estar reservado, se supone que va a ser de uso exclusivo de la persona alquiladora, y no voy a poder ofrecerselo a otro posible cliente, con la reserva, te garantizas, que si el cliente lo cancela todo, no vas a tener perdidas por no haberselas podido alquilar a otra persona.
Lo mismo me pasa con la compra de mobiliario para hosteleria o para peluquerias, sin un 20-30% por adelantado no muevo un dedo, y aun asi, no es la primera vez, que me quedo con todo el mobiliario pagado y el cliente sin aparecer, con ese porcentaje no cubres todas las perdidas, pero al menos el manchon rojo no es total en las cuentas. Yo lo de las reservas en ciertos casos, estoy de acuerdo, pero no en todos OJO!


----------



## EstallidoYA (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> pues a ver, no es nada extraordinario pero vas sumando y hace un pico: flores iglesia 400, regalitos+invitaciones: 400, regalos padres y abuelos: 400, flores coche: 200, traje del novio con zapatos, corbata, camisa..(creiamos que lo pagaría mi suegra pero al final nos falló): 1300, fotógrafo 1200, comida del día siguiente con padres y algunos familiares más: 500, tampoco estaba previsto, quería pagarlo mi padre pero *me supo mal pq mi suegra no se ofreció* ni a poner una parte y él ya había pagado bastante así que lo puse yo. Y luego tb decir que recibimos muchos regalos materiales por un valor de unos 3 o 4000? que me hicieron mucha ilusión pq eran cosas que quería pero en las que me daba palo gastarme una pasta pero claro, eso no sirve para pagar gastos, y luego lo que *nos acabó de rematar fué que nos falló mi suegra otra vez*, nos iba a pagar su parte de familia y al final no pudo, dijo que nos lo daría y aún no lo ha hecho, así que más que salió de nuestro bolsillo, por eso digo que hice bien en asegurarme de tener el dinero o hubiera salido pillada, aunque mi padre me lo hubiera pagado pero prefiero deberselo al banco, él ya me ha dado bastante.



Menuda suegra más *HIJA DE PUTA*. Aquí hay conflicto y divorcio a la vista.


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (4 Ene 2011)

tralara dijo:


> Y la magia se compra con dinero?



Parece ser que sí, con el de los padres, el novio, los suegros...


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> aunque no lo comparto,entiendo la ilusion, se nos inculca que debemos ser princesas y que el dia de nuestras bodas tiene que ser magico.....es normal.
> 
> Nosotros hempos hablado de entre 100 y 120 invitados, pero si no nos llega,no lo vamos ha hacer asi, ademas habiamos pensado en contratar un catering y camareros, mas de 6000€ no vamos a gastarnos y el numero de invitados son por parte de mi chico, que si fuese por mi, no sumarian más de 45, 4 amigos muy muy cercanos, los que vemos los findes, y lso familiares muy muy cercanos, nada de los familiares del pueblo a los que llevo años sin ver........... pero la otra parte tiene más arraigo familiar y de amistad que yo imagino.
> 
> Mi vestido,esta mirado 200€ zapatos 35€, diadema 3€ (primark es tu amigo) ropa interior 50€ guantes 5€ ................creo que no necesitare nada mas,no? no llega a 400€ y mucho me parece!



te envio un privado


----------



## Enrico Zola (4 Ene 2011)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Menuda suegra más *HIJA DE PUTA*. Aquí hay conflicto y divorcio a la vista.



la suegra, sabiendo de que pie cojeaba la porqueyolovalgo de su futura nuera, trata de boikotear la boda. su hijo sera gilipollas pero ella no.

madres...cuanta razon


----------



## adrlana (4 Ene 2011)

tralara dijo:


> Y la magia se compra con dinero?



pues claro, mis padres no son asi,pero muchas mujeres viven presionadas por el tu sola no puedes, caza un buen marido" la gente equipara riqueza,poder y felicidad, gana el que más grande la tiene, la boda, la casa, el coche más caro en el caso de los hombres,la pol**... es asi, y muchas mujeres entre ellas (yo no tengo amigas intimas si conocidas con las que me llevo bien y que tienen mi mentalidad) son putas arpias, que se critican, y al final, por un que diran o por tener la mejor boda.....pos eso.


----------



## flanagan (4 Ene 2011)

Los perversos efectos del tipo de educación que se ha dado en este país.

No se si os habréis dado cuenta pero las generaciones actuales de niñas viven que no mean con el tema de las "princesas". Joder aún me acuerdo cuando tuve que ayudar a mi cuñado a montar el palacio de princesas de la barbie para su cría...
Que se preparen sus futuras parejas....


----------



## Enrico Zola (4 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> y muchas mujeres entre ellas son putas arpias, que se critican, y al final, por un que diran o por tener la mejor boda.....pos eso.



no muchas, todas

chiste: 3 mujeres en una isla desierta que hacen?
- se juntan 2 y critican a la otra.


----------



## Efraim (4 Ene 2011)

Alastor dijo:


> Madre mía.... la que lleva ahorrando año y medio para la boda, y luego que dice que va a pedir un préstamo ::



Pues habría que conocer también al tonto del haba que se va a casar con ella.


----------



## GoldFever (4 Ene 2011)

No me he leído todo el hilo, pero ...

- Firmar un contrato de matrimonio ya es como para ahogar a ambos firmantes; vamos es que le manda webos pedir el visto bueno del Estado, la Iglesia (o todavía peor, ambos), para convivir con otra persona, algo que no es de la incumbencia ni de Iglesia ni de Estado.

- Por si lo anterior no fuese ya bastante gilipollez, encima "celebrarlo", tirando por la borda un pastizal. 

Con esos cerebros tan fosforescentes, no es raro que el 75% de los matrimonios casquen en menos de 15 años. Y esa es la gente que luego quiere que la "indemnicen" si la despiden.

En fin, el sistema y quienes están a su mando deben ser muy felices porque las ovejitas hacen lo que el sistema ha previsto y quiere que hagan, confirmando el éxito en el aborregamiento social.

Por si no se había notado, tengo bastante mal concepto del matrimonio como contrato en el que se invita estúpidamente al Estado o la Iglesia a inmiscuirse en nuestras vidas todavía más de lo que ya lo hacen o lo intentan.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (4 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> pues claro, mis padres no son asi,pero muchas mujeres viven presionadas por el tu sola no puedes, caza un buen marido" la gente equipara riqueza,poder y felicidad, gana el que más grande la tiene, la boda, la casa, el coche más caro en el caso de los hombres,la pol**... es asi, y muchas mujeres entre ellas (yo no tengo amigas intimas si conocidas con las que me llevo bien y que tienen mi mentalidad) son putas arpias, que se critican, y al final, por un que diran o por tener la mejor boda.....pos eso.



Rediós, para casarse sólo hace falta que dos quieran darse el si... mi mujer ni se planteó comprarse un vestido blanco y ridículo que no volvería a ponerse nunca, aunque pueda parecer mentira ninguna de esas cosas "indispensables" lo son, mejor gastarse unos euros extra en hacer una separación de bienes en un notario antes de casarse si no vive usted en Cataluña u otro lugar donde venga de serie (a mi me tocó pagar al notario), realmente nunca he entendido que haya que "tragar" por dar gusto a padres, suegros etc... si puede permitírselo gaste su dinero en un buen viaje de novios, es la única inversión que me parece medio razonable, el resto sólo sirve para alimentar a parásitos que han creado una necesidad que no es tal: fotógrafos, sitios de banquetes y otros vendedores de humo variados...


----------



## adrlana (4 Ene 2011)

hombre, si, si necesario no es, pero bueno, yo si que me casaré de blanco (marfil mas bien) eso si, tengo muuuy claro que economizare todo lo que pueda.
"banquete" un catering en mi casa, fotografo, si,pero 4 fotos, los invitados se encargaran del resto, y poca hostia mas.


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> pues claro, mis padres no son asi,pero muchas mujeres viven presionadas por el tu sola no puedes, caza un buen marido" la gente equipara riqueza,poder y felicidad, gana el que más grande la tiene, la boda, la casa, el coche más caro en el caso de los hombres,la pol**... es asi, y muchas mujeres entre ellas (yo no tengo amigas intimas si conocidas con las que me llevo bien y que tienen mi mentalidad) son putas arpias, que se critican, y al final, por un que diran o por tener la mejor boda.....pos eso.



Claro, es mejor criarlas para ser unas aprovechadas antes que inculcarlas el valor del esfuerzo, la cultura y el no depender de nadie económicamente


----------



## Misterio (4 Ene 2011)

A mi lo que me jode es leer eso de que es un día especial único en la vida y tal y cual, las visilleras convierten las bodas en peleas entre ellas en ver cual es mejor para luego poder contarlo y en su caso criticar la boda ajena.

Por no hablar de los regalos en metálico que por cojones se tienen que hacer, en ese sentido he oído ya de todo.

Es un espectáculo lamentable que Darwin asistiría acojonado.


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

Como ya os conte mi suegra me compro unos pendientes, pero como no me terminaban de convencer para novia, al final los he cambiado por estos.
Os gustan??


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2011)

A mi lo que me revienta de las bodas es al típico que hace siglos que no ves y pretende que vayas a su boda para que hagas bulto y encima le pagues el cubierto por supuesto sacando pasta.

Anda y que les den!!


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

Las firmas son grunge


----------



## Tralarí (4 Ene 2011)

Había visto lo de soltar palomas, pero lo de mariposas nunca. 

500 euros por tener mariposas en tu boda :8:


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Hago ramos de chupa chups,super chulos!!!


ste es el ramo de mi boda,es de chupa chups y los hago yo...A todo el mundo le encantó!!!
Si estáis interesadas,ponedme un privado!!


----------



## burbujadetrufas (4 Ene 2011)

Parad ya de poner más chorradas que voy a vomitar... :8: :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

alguien que analice el no tenemos para viajar




Pues eso, llevamos años soportando las deudas de dos negocios fallidos, es una cruz, pagamos unos 600 de hipoteca (me quedan 41 años de pagar) x una pedazo de casa unifamiliar q tenemos hace 4 años, nueva con jardín, en una urbanización en una buena zona, en realidad es un chollo, pero la parte mala es q pago de deudas de negocios pasados todos los meses unos 1000 euros, y claro, no veas como duele llevar al banco ese dinero x algo q no tienes, x unos fracasos del pasado, es una carga psicológica tremenda q casi acaba con mi matrimonio en una ocasión, estamos agobiados xq no tenemos pa viajar, ni pa salir x ahi, ni pa ropa ni pa nada, ni pa una coca cola. Asi q despues de un parde años en plan la vendo no la vendo al final hemos puesto punto final a esta tortura y hemos decidido vender a precio de risa pero suficiente para quedarnos limpios de deudas, es decir, nos quedaríams en la calle pero sin agobios ni frustaciones x llevar 1000 euros mensuales a los pagos del pasado. Sigue siendo una sensación de fracaso, xq estoy acostumbrada a tener algo mio, era un sueño cuando entre a vivir aqui pero no puede ser y tengo q soltar mi hipoteca para pagar lo demás. Además la sensació de ir de alquiler despues de tener algo propio es algo q jode la verdad, necesito ánmos en ese sentido. Tb se q mi vida cambiará, podré llevar una vida mas o menos normal, sin agobios y empezar de cero. X ahora no podría comprar nada xq los bancos piden nóminas y nosotros ganamos bien pero casi todo el dinero es negro...asi q no podemos demostrar nada...en fin q necesito consejos para llevar bien esta decisión, xq además tardaré en vender mi casita y le daré muchas vueltas al coco mientras...


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> ste es el ramo de mi boda,es de chupa chups y los hago yo...A todo el mundo le encantó!!!
> Si estáis interesadas,ponedme un privado!!



¿Y qué van a decir criatura!

¡Menuda p*t* mierda de ramo!

:ouch:

Aunque esta al menos deja caer la idea, pudiendo ser falsa con total tranquilidad, pero hay se está buscando el negocio...

ienso:


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2011)

Hola chicas,

Estoy a un mes de la boda con todo preparado y me encuentro con que mucha gente de la que me habia dicho que si que vendria ahora te dice excusas tontas para no venir. No se que reaccion tener por que me siento fatal y muy defraudada con alguna de ellas. ¿os paso esto tambien?

Es una sensacón horrible pensar que tus amigos y familiares no te ven lo suficientemente importante para acompañarte ese gran dia o es que ponemos demasiadas esperanzas en que vendra todo el mundo y que cualquiera dejara cualquier cosa por venir a nuestra boda.

Por otro lado tengo la frustración de no haber celebrado la boda en el salon que yo queria xq no tenia capacidaz para 300, los regalitos y demas ya esta comprado asi que me sobrara de todo.....

No se me siento fatal Crying or Very sad
_________________


Jajajajaja

A esta lo que no le salen son las cuentas y está amargada pensando que va a palmar pasta en su boda en vez de sacarse el pellizquito típico.

Son tan cortas que no piensan que la gente puede poner excusas tontas porque no pueden permitirse todo lo que supone una boda típica española, es decir palmar pasta de tu bolsillo por ir.


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

Al loro que hay una seccion en la que nos -se enseñan sus casitas 

esta tiene plasma en la cocina 







mi marido nuevo pintando







hola chicas, quería preguntaros una cosa. quiero contratar a una señora para venir a nuestra casa dos días por semana, un día ropa planchado y otro limpieza general. No tengo mucha idea cuántas horas necesitaria y cuánto puede salirnos al mes. Alguién sabe?





Ya, es difícil conseguir que te hagan las cosas como a ti te gusta a la primera, sobretodo si no coincides con ella por tema de horarios de trabajo o así...
nosotros con la que tenemos también le dejamos notas (viene cuando mi marido y yo estamos fuera trabajando), a veces notas kilométricas jejeje, pero he comprobado que lo mejor es llamarle cuando sé que está en casa y comentarle lo que me gusta distinto (la forma de hacer la cama, o la manera de limpiar algo...)

Si no estás a gusto desde luego nada, porque aunque parece que no, es un trabajo de mucha confianza: está en tu casa (a veces cuando tú no estás) y si no te deja las cosas como a ti te gusta y lo tienes que rehacer todo al llegar, pues te dará más disgustos que tranquilidad...


Carol pues exactamente igual qeu nosotros!!!
Este mes (11 meses de casados) es cuando hemos cogido chica y viene 2 días a la semana, y dijimos que si veíamos que no le daba tiempo, o que nos lo podíamos permitir, pues ya ampliaríamos a 3 días.

La verdad es que se agradece un montón, llegas a casa y el parquet reluce, los baños están perfectos y brillantes, y la ropa toda planchadita en su sitio!! así da gusto llegar a casa Wink


----------



## Calculín (4 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Hola chicas,
> 
> Estoy a un mes de la boda con todo preparado y me encuentro con que mucha gente de la que me habia dicho que si que vendria ahora te dice excusas tontas para no venir. No se que reaccion tener por que me siento fatal y muy defraudada con alguna de ellas. ¿os paso esto tambien?
> 
> ...



¿Para que compra los regalitos más de un mes antes? :bla:


----------



## Schenker (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> ...Nayha, qué barata!!! La mia, solo el restaurante se me va a casi unos *20.000 euros*... con los 120 invitados que me piden como minimo...



He resaltado esto que me ha dejado sobrecogido de espanto :8:

Señores, que estamos hablando de más de 3 kilotones en comida, más menos el menú sale a 167 eurazos...¿Pero qué van a comer? ¿Animales en vías de extinción? 

De verdad que este país tiene poco arreglo :´(

Y ojo, que yo me casé con bastante parafernalia, pero ya procuré sujetar en lo posible y por supuesto no pedir nada prestado. El mayor problema de los préstamos es que hay que devolverlos :no:

Lo que pasa es que ya es cuestión de envidia y porqueyolovalgo: si mi amiga en su boda puso una coral, yo en la mía llevo a Montserrat Caballe y la amiga que se case después de mí a los Tres Tenores. Y sí, normalmente son ellas las que piden todas estas chorradas.

Ah, y la hostelería a forrarse.


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Hola chicas,
> 
> Estoy a un mes de la boda con todo preparado y me encuentro con que mucha gente de la que me habia dicho que si que vendria ahora te dice excusas tontas para no venir. No se que reaccion tener por que me siento fatal y muy defraudada con alguna de ellas. ¿os paso esto tambien?
> 
> ...





si claro lo que le importa es la amistad , no el sobrecito de ecus


----------



## Russ Meyer (4 Ene 2011)

Schenker dijo:


> Señores, que estamos hablando de más de 3 kilotones en comida, más menos el menú sale a 167 eurazos...¿Pero qué van a comer? ¿Animales en vías de extinción?



:XX::XX::XX::XX: 

Por cierto, en los últimos años se ha puesto de moda lo de poner en la barra unas fuentes enormes llenas de gominolas y derivados. Un gesto lleno de color y alegría que nos transporta a nuestra infancia, y con la enorme ventaja de que con semejante ingesta de azúcar no necesitas ni la mitad del alcohol habitual para emborracharte.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Russ Meyer dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Por cierto, en los últimos años se ha puesto de moda lo de poner en la barra unas fuentes enormes llenas de gominolas y derivados. Un gesto lleno de color y alegría que nos transporta a nuestra infancia, y con la enorme ventaja de que con semejante ingesta de azúcar no necesitas ni la mitad del alcohol habitual para emborracharte.



No me subestime, no hay azúcar suficiente para limitar mi capacidad de ingerir y excretar grandes cantidades de alcohol.


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)




----------



## sandokan31416 (4 Ene 2011)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> La mia fue casi calcada, pero llegamos a 15 invitados (padres, hermanos y sobrinos), nunca he entendido que haya que gastarse 10.000 euros mínimo en una boda... por cierto, si te casas en el juzgado no había ninguna clase de tasas, es (o era) gratis total... en los hay-untamientos creo que algunos cobran por celebrar la boda.



Nosotros teníamos muy claro lo que queríamos, que los protagonistas éramos nosotros y que la boda (civil) era un mero trámite administrativo.

Invitados: padres y hermanos con pareja si la hubiere, (25 +/-).
Todos los gastos los pagamos nosotros para tener el control y los padres no tuvieron más remedio que pasar por el aro.

Puede que llegue a arrepentirme de haberme casado, pero nunca de cómo lo hice.


----------



## Schenker (4 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> ...Por otro lado tengo la frustración de no haber celebrado la boda en el salon que yo queria xq no tenia capacidaz para *300*, los regalitos y demas ya esta comprado asi que me sobrara de todo...



Y seguimos, 300 invitados, con Leonidas al frente...Es que ni reuniendo a los familiares de los amigos de los compañeros de trabajo hubiera invitado yo a 300 personas. Creo que fuimos 100 y ya me parecían demasiados...

Y del capacidaz ya hablaremos otro día :fiufiu:

En fin, por un lado interesante el hilo, pero si lo piensas en profundidad es para llorar por España y lo que nos queda...


----------



## CASPOSO (4 Ene 2011)

otro ejemplo para los que cuando dicen en que estara pensando esa puta mientras conduce


esto lo quiere hacer en el restaurante

Os vais a reir, lo se, pero es que quiero customizar incluso la puerta de los baños.

Os cuento mi idea por si alguna se anima o le gusta la idea:
Los carteles que tengo pensados son de tamaño folio en horizontal.
Con fondo rosa para las chicas y azul para los chicos.
A partir de ahí pondré una foto mía (sólo de cara) en el centro y luego un poco más pequeñas fotos de todas las invitadas.
Y lo mismo para el cartel de los Chicos.
Aunque las fotos de algunas personas sean antiguas pues las pondré, porque tampoco quiero ir pidiendo fotos a cada uno para que no se imaginen nada.


----------



## adrlana (4 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Claro, es mejor criarlas para ser unas aprovechadas antes que inculcarlas el valor del esfuerzo, la cultura y el no depender de nadie económicamente



no,obviamente no, ya he escrito que mis padres no son asi, ni yo soy asi, si no,no hubiese estudiado lo que he estudiado....pero muchas mujeres han sido educadas para ser floreros, gracias a dios, cada vez menos.

Lo que me exaspera y ademas me parece de un mal gusto espantoso es lo de poner un numero de cuenta en la invitacion, nunca me lo he encontrado,pero vamos, si algun dia me llega una invitacion con numero de cuenta no voy ni aunque sea la boda de mis primos, es como que te cobran por ir a su boda, ni que fuese una entrada a una fiesta vip,.


----------



## ramirolr (4 Ene 2011)

Joder hamijos, y yo que pensaba que era el único registrado en ese foro de visilleras ninja.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Ene 2011)

Yo lo del dia más feliz de mi vida, sigo sin pillarlo.

- Si es por casarte, supongo que feliz será el resto de tu vida con tu pareja.
- Si es por es el exclusivo centro de atención ese dia, no merece pagar tanto.


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2011)

En mi época pre universitaria trabajé como camarero de un restaurante que entre otras cosas se dedicaba a BBC (bodas, bautizos y comuniones). Era indignante como mi ex jefe y los novios pactaban descaradamente de cuanto iba a ser el menu y cuanto se iban a repartir.

Vamos que sabían a que tipo de gente invitaban y si sacaban 150€ por cabeza pues ya estamos hablando de un buen margen de beneficio para ellos.

Pensad en las bodas a las que habeis ido, ¿En alguna habeis llegado a pensar que el menu os saldría por más de 80€ si fuéseis por vuestra cuenta?

Ahí lo dejo.

Pd. Que nadie me diga nada de la barra libre, que no es tal, porque en costes sale por unos 10-12€ por cabeza siendo unos borrachuzos de campeonato.


----------



## Ruso (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> otro ejemplo para los que cuando dicen en que estara pensando esa puta mientras conduce
> 
> 
> esto lo quiere hacer en el restaurante
> ...



:8: :8: :8:

Ahora comprendo el aumento de separaciones, lo raro que los novios no huyan antes de la boda, pero ya se sabe, más tiran dos te..............


----------



## Calculín (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> otro ejemplo para los que cuando dicen en que estara pensando esa puta mientras conduce
> 
> 
> esto lo quiere hacer en el restaurante
> ...



Pues esto, si lo hace ella misma no lo veo mal, es algo barato y simpático... ¿Tendré una vena visillera sin diagnosticar :8:?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Pues esto, si lo hace ella misma no lo veo mal, es algo barato y simpático... ¿Tendré una vena visillera sin diagnosticar :8:?



Opino lo mismo, es un buen detalle personal y gratuito.


----------



## GoldFever (4 Ene 2011)

Yatengotres dijo:


> Goldfever, me parece muy bien lo que dices pero en la actualidad, por desgracia, necesitas que se inmiscuya el estado/iglesia para que tu pareja o prole no tengan problemas para percibir ayudas sociales en caso de que estires la pata...
> Triste pero cierto, por eso firmé yo el papelote con mis dos hijos de testigos
> Por cierto, como han dicho otros conforeros, boda de 15 personas con menus de 30 € y porque se pusieron pesados que si no me voy a trabajar después de firmar en el juzgado.



El no estar casado no impide tener libro de familia, y a partir de ahí los hijos tienen todas las coberturas; la mujer parecido, aunque teniendo ella su propia economía es menos importante el tema. Y te habla la voz de la experiencia (hasta cierto punto, que al menos de momento no he estirado la pata) ...  También, si se quiere afinar más, está la opción de registrarse como pareja de hecho tras un tiempo de convivencia, que es como una boda "light" y casi de incógnito.

Por eso, firmar un contrato de matrimonio con el Estado o la Iglesia de garantes me repele totalmente; es más, me parece denigrante, es como decir que ambas partes no ofrecen confianza la una a la otra en cuanto al compromiso de convivencia que establecen, y necesitan que el Dios Estado o el Dios de los curas avale dicho compromiso. :

Yo no hice boda, ni se me espera en Iglesia o Juzgado, y de eso hace más de 20 años.


----------



## adrlana (4 Ene 2011)

.................yo habia pensado en hacer jaboncillos, es algo util y no me supondra más de 50€, lo más caro va ha ser sin duda los moldes.

Sosa caustica+manlei rosas o rojas+ esencias+ cachitos de pupurri...aunque esto ultimo es opcional.... se puede esperar a que se enfrien un poco los jabones y verterlos en moldes de hielos..........algunas personas le ponen aceite de coco.

Yo si que me caso por puro visillerismo, lo reconozco,aunque mi boda seria mas sencilla y mas barata si pudiese invitar a la gente indispensable....


----------



## moncton (4 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> otro ejemplo para los que cuando dicen en que estara pensando esa puta mientras conduce
> 
> 
> esto lo quiere hacer en el restaurante
> ...



Ya puestos a personalizar, que ponga una foto suya en pelotas (plastificada) en los cubiculos de los baños y asi matamos dos pajaros de un tiro


----------



## Argos (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Pues imagínate el que las vende



Bueno, es que la partida de caja del vendedor tiene que ser ya de las de perder años de vida y todo.


----------



## adrlana (4 Ene 2011)

a mi lo que me parece una puita pasada es gastarse 3000€ como poco solo en el vestido de novia........
por que al final, el banquete,lo disfrutan todos, es decir, invitas a tus familiares y amigos a comer, si te lo puedes permitir, es como si en tu cumple los invitas a comer, pero en la ropa pff.....todo lo que se haga para que el resto disfruten esta -"bien" ell resto,es vanidad .


----------



## merkawoman (4 Ene 2011)

De aquí unos años....cuando muchos meeis sentados ya os acordareis de las mariposas, las flores,........


----------



## nora (4 Ene 2011)

merkawoman dijo:


> De aquí unos años....cuando muchos meeis sentados ya os acordareis de las mariposas, las flores,........



A mí me importa mucho más que la gente que venga a mi boda coma y beba todo lo que quiera y se lo pase bien, y pasarlo nosotros bien también sin estar pendiente de la decoración o chuminadas varias.

Si tuviera que casarme ahora mismo, juzgado y espicha (los asturianos me entedereis) cordero a la estaca :baba:, sidra, etc.. y no obligas a la gente a ir disfrazada ni a dejarse un pastón para "_pagar el cubierto_"


----------



## pollo (4 Ene 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



Amén brother. Nosotros hicimos igual y no nos arrepentimos de nada. Y más que nada porque si no a nuestros respectivos estados no les haría mucha gracia tener a un ilegal.


----------



## ramirolr (4 Ene 2011)

Lo de las bodas es un atraso. Sólo sirve para aparentar. Es como tener un mac. Luego estos bobos se separan, porque no se aguantan. Es lo que tiene ser educado como principito o princesita.

Lo que uno haga o deje de hacer con su compañera/o es algo que debe considerarse exclusivo y valioso. Su valor depende, entre otras cosas, de no compartir NADA de ello con NADIE, así que sobran el cura, el juez, los papís y demás entes ajenos al clan.
Por otro lado eso es lo más natural. Pedir permiso para un "ajuntamiento" es antinatural y de un refinamiento muy poco práctico.

Visto en el prójimo, el tema de las boditas, las deudas asociadas, el invitar a la gente a un evento para que lo paguen con creces, la reponedora del Dia que llega al juzgado en calesa tirada por corceles, etcétera... me divierte sobremanera. Oh princeshitah de fresha que buscas financiación para su dia eshpecial!.

La mera idea del matrimonio y toda la parafernalia asociada me produce arcadas. Lo que cuenta son las afirmaciones tajantes dichas cara a cara, sin doblez. Lo demás se lo lleva el viento, juramentos ante notario incluídos.

Por otra parte convertir a tu joven compañera en madre soltera es algo sublime, de la era de acuario o el verano del amor, mmm puro rock and roll!


----------



## sada (4 Ene 2011)

hacer jabones..carai..te ahorras una pasta si salen bien claro.


----------



## Kalevala (4 Ene 2011)

De siempre la boda la han pagado los invitados, con un plus para el viaje. Yo deje de ir a bodas hace mas del 10 años pero siempre se daba un poco mas de lo que valia el cubierto (+10-15%)
Pero como siempre, burbuja al canto. Como al final te quedaba ese 10-15% de "beneficio" (cuanto mas "inviertes" mas sacas) pues las bodas se fueron inflando de invitados... hinchando de delicatessen ... y han explotado con las chuminadas.

Las celebraciones por definicion van mas alla de lo racional. Y una boda es algo a celebrar. Pero de ahi a pedir un credito .... ::


----------



## tralara (4 Ene 2011)

Joooder! Subforo: "Ya he adelgazado un poquito"


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> 470 euros las mariposas! Sin comentarios.



pero luego te las comes bañadas en chocolate??????


----------



## Azul1 (4 Ene 2011)

Dios existe y su objetivo es casar a todas estas chicas tan religiosas como dios manda


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

echaba de menos estos hilos


aproposito si se prohibieran porly los prestamos para boda y estas se tuvieran que pagar por el esfuerzo y el tabajo de los contrayentes te aseguro que de un día para otro se quitaban de en medio el 90% de las pijadas estas


----------



## ramirolr (4 Ene 2011)

La mariposa es un mal bicho, además es muy sucio. Esta gente no sabe lo que les están tirando a la cara. Y para qué hablar de la catástrofe ecológica que una superpoblación de mariposas produce en las zonas con bonitas iglesias o juzgados; el bobierno debería crear un nuevo canon para ello.

Valdría más que se hiciesen lanzar langostas-saltamontes, ácaros o moscas verdes.


----------



## ojiplática30 (4 Ene 2011)

********* me habéis picado!!!!
Joder, las risas que me estoy echando. Copi y pego historias de terror:

_"Hola Liuba, mira mi chico y yo nos fuimos a una ciudad a vivir y estuvimos casi un año juntos (donde yo vivia con mis padres es en el norte y es muy caro y me fui al sur) total que por la crisis tuvimos que volver y además volvimos por separado a casa de nuestros padres.
El caso es que estuvimos un casi año así y yo lo pasé mal. Pero desde octubre nos volvimos a ir a vivir juntos. No nos da para ahorrar la verdad, pero mira, con que nos de lo justo me vale auqnue sea ahorrando 10€ al mes y pidiendo un prestamos para la boda pero se que lo conseguiremos."_

Joder, me da hasta vergüenza ser mujer. Y por otra parte me siento orgullosa de pasar de estas mierdas y no ser tan ñoña, imbécil y descerebrada.
Y nosotros preocupándonos por la crisis, el default, el corralito, el paro, el stock inmobiliario...
Somos bichos raros.


----------



## ojiplática30 (4 Ene 2011)

Bueno, bueno, bueno.
Una visillera hortera que reconoce su condición...y encima discute con su novio porque quiere ser el centro de atención...
Chicos, creo que me quiero ir de España.

"_Hola queria haceros una pregunta, lo normal es utilizar el mismo coche o que el novio vaya en uno y la novia en otro???

Mi dilema surge porque mi hermano me ha dicho que nos regala el coche, ya lo hemos visto, es uno americano rojo super chulo...........

Pienso que si le deja a el y luego viene a por mi (ya que la iglesia esta bastante cerca de mi casa) no tiene gracia, todo el mundo ya habrá visto el coche.

Pues se lo he comentado a mi novio y dice que le parece un gasto inecesario adornar dos coches .......... y después de "discutir" la cuestión me ha dicho que lo que me pasa el que quiero ser el centro de atención........ más o menos............. la verdad no creo que piense eso 100 % pero.............. estoy muy disgustada.


Que pensais del tema?

Un coche o dos? ¿Que és lo más normal?

Yo siempre he pensado que la novia llega en otro coche, si no es así decirmelo.

Gracias de antemano._"


----------



## ramirolr (5 Ene 2011)

Merece morir arrastrada por su propio coche estilo BenHur. Así será el centro de atención de verdad.


----------



## OCP (5 Ene 2011)

Y lo que tiene que joder divorciarse a los 3 meses y que todavían te queden 2 años pagando el pufo de la boda.


----------



## Juanjillo (5 Ene 2011)

OCP dijo:


> Y lo que tiene que joder divorciarse a los 3 meses y que todavían te queden 2 años pagando el pufo de la boda.



Pues lo mismo que los que se compran un Golf, lo hostian y después tienen que estar 5 años pagando 400€ al mes


----------



## Javo (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> en otro subforo una pava a encontrado unos muñecos para la tarta por solo 1200 dolares



no me lo creo, ¿que va a poner, dos de estos?



Spoiler


----------



## ojiplática30 (5 Ene 2011)

ESTE SUB-HILO PROMETE: NOVIAS EN PARO

Vamos, que se las trae floja estar en paro, que lo que les importa es la boda.
Y yo agobiada por estar trabajando y estudiando a la vez, y estas colegas...manda huevos...

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Novias en paro


----------



## etsai (5 Ene 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Deberían publicar el nombre de esos hijos de p+ta a los que pagamos la boda vía VPO, ayudas a la compra, desgravaciones o vía 426 euros o ayudas al nacimiento.
> ¡Que haya gente que no tiene dónde caerse muerta pensando en la puta boda es de juzgado de guardia!



Yo desde que vi a una conocida, que se dedica a limpiar portales, llegando a la iglesia en una limousina blanca, me creo cualquier cosa.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

Es raro que todavía no haya salido nadie criticándonos por "reirnos" de estas cosas, pero es que estoy leyendo cosas que no son de mundo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> .................yo habia pensado en hacer jaboncillos, es algo util y no me supondra más de 50€, lo más caro va ha ser sin duda los moldes.
> 
> Sosa caustica+manlei rosas o rojas+ esencias+ cachitos de pupurri...aunque esto ultimo es opcional.... se puede esperar a que se enfrien un poco los jabones y verterlos en moldes de hielos..........algunas personas le ponen aceite de coco.
> 
> Yo si que me caso por puro visillerismo, lo reconozco,aunque mi boda seria mas sencilla y mas barata si pudiese invitar a la gente indispensable....



Déjese de parafernalias raras y visione el club de la lucha para seleccionar adecuadamente las materias primas :XX:


----------



## Almortero (5 Ene 2011)

:8:

Asín me he quedao oyga

No es que mi boda (muy familiar y populosa por otra parte, aunque por lo civil y de barato) ni se parezca a lo leido, es que en mi vida he ido a boda alguna donde se hiciesen payasadas como la de las mariposas, esta claro que soy un antisocial.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEoZCNECctU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## robergarc (5 Ene 2011)

Mi boda la pagaron y organizaron aquellos que quisieron que hubiera boda como tal celebración. La pagaron a escote mis padres y mis suegros y la organizó mi mujer. Yo llegue el día antes de viaje, me dejé hacer y me embolsé toda la pasta íntegra de los regalos. Luna de miel en destino nacional y modesto -eso sí que lo pagábamos nosotros y yo decidí que el viaje fuera humilde y austero- y de vuelta al trabajo en el extranjero.

Yo, si por mí hubiera sido, hubiera celebrado una comida sólo con padres y abuelos respectivos. Mi postura fue muy clara: quien quiera boda que la pague. Padres y suegros pagaron. A mí, sinceramente, me la sudó mucho todo.

Con perdón a mi mujer, si me lee.


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Ene 2011)

Hola chicas!! 

Ante todo muchiiisimas gracias por ser tan cariñosas conmigo y escribirme, no se me habia ocurrido volver a mirar por aqui, soy algo novatilla (aunque registrada desde hace tiempo).... 

Que me casoooo!! madre miaaa, ya me estoy haciendo a la idea, pero os juro que no he sido capaz de asimilarlo hasta hace......2 dias??? 

Mi chico me pidio que me casara con el en Agosto, me estaba lavando los dientes!!! ese es mi chico! no se ni como le pude contestar, imagino que soltanto colgate por la boca...puagg!!!......pero lo remedio......a primeros de Octubre nos fuimos de viaje a Italia, fuimos a Venecia, yo siempre he querido ir alli, y estando en la plaza de San Marcos y en medio de un montonazo de gente....me saco una cajita cuadrada, con un anillo preciosiiisimo dentrooooo!!!! madre miaaaa, ese vuelve a ser mi chico!!!! 

Desde entonces esto es una locura...no paro de pensar en la boda!!! Incluso cuando se lo dije a mi madre, su contestacion fue, a parte de que se alegraba mucho...me dijo..que te casas?? tu?? pero si tu nunca lo harias!!! 

Chicassss estoy nerviosa hasta escribiendoooo, no se si se me entiende algo......Un besazo y os seguire contando.

leido en: http://foro.todoboda.com/viewtopic.php?t=175945


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Ante todo muchiiisimas gracias por ser tan cariñosas conmigo y escribirme, no se me habia ocurrido volver a mirar por aqui, soy algo novatilla (aunque registrada desde hace tiempo)....
> 
> ...



Atentos al testimonio gráfico


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

Para mofarse no se puede elegir mejor foro, para darle algún tipo de explicación o significado, no se puede elegir peor foro.

forobodas... el primer mundo.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Ante todo muchiiisimas gracias por ser tan cariñosas conmigo y escribirme, no se me habia ocurrido volver a mirar por aqui, soy algo novatilla (aunque registrada desde hace tiempo)....
> 
> ...



un montonazo de japos, negros vendiendo relojes y gorras, guiris, colegiales españoles gritando UEEEEEEEEEEEE y subiendose a las estatuas, venecianos yendo a currar a la petrolquimica de Marghera...
Que romantica será la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

Por cierto me gustaría ver a más de un burbujista en una boda:
1. ciego perdido casi sin poder hablar.
2. mirandole las cachas a las primas de la novia o el novio.
3. Con la corbata en la cabeza y dandolo todo ante un inminente PAQUITOOOOOOOOOO! el chocolatero.
4. Atormentandose trás una rascada monumental de bolsillo -150 coins.
5. Mirando de estangis a la parienta para ver el grado de mosqueo que lleva.
6. Con el derrape de camión en el gallumbo al llegar - e io quando arrivo a casa meresco un premio-


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Ene 2011)

A mi el tema de las bodas me desquicia, pero es que todo se ha convertido en una locura, ya lo de menos es el sacramento lo que importa es la apariencia y el que paguen los invitados.

Aquí dejo el testimonio de una futura visillera que llora que despues de pedir a su tia pasta en vez de dinero le moleste que esta le aconseje, que sinvergonzoneria:

"a mi una de mis tias me preguntó qué queria y claro yo le dije que preferia dinero asi podria costear la parte del restaurante. Y luego fué diciendo que no pusiera tanto en el menu (se supone que sin saber lo que hay de cenar) porque es cena y no van a comer tanto (si no fuera porque les conozco...). Luego que si no me gastara tanto en la peluquería, etc. Como si les estuviera pidiendo que me pagaran todo.... No se, es que hay veces que me siento mal y todo."


Y luego esta zorra le dice que le diga a su tia que deje de aconsejarle que ella hace en su boda y con su dinero lo que la venga en gana:

"Uff yo el tema de la asistencia es lo q peor llevo, porque yo intento confirmar en cuanto puedo, ya q supongo q los novios tendrán bastantes quebraderos de cabeza como para encima tener q estar detrás de la gente a ver si van a la boda o no. Sin embargo, no todo el mundo es así, parece q quieren esperar hasta última hora para inventarse una excusa cutre y no ir... 
DMafalda, yo q tú le paraba los pies a esa tía tuya la próxima vez q se quiera entrometer en los precios de algo. Le dices educadamente q lo q os gasteis es cosa de tu chico y tú, y de nadie más. 
De todas formas te aconsejo q no te agobies, y pases de comentarios, q tenemos q disfrutar en la medida de lo posible, ya verás q cuando pase el tiempo te acordarás de los preparativos y echarás de menos esta etapa! 
Aunque haya días q ni podamos dormir... jaja.."



LAMENTABLE


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> A mi el tema de las bodas me desquicia, pero es que todo se ha convertido en una locura, ya lo de menos es el sacramento lo que importa es la apariencia y el que paguen los invitados.
> 
> Aquí dejo el testimonio de una futura visillera que llora que despues de pedir a su tia pasta en vez de dinero le moleste que esta le aconseje, que sinvergonzoneria:
> 
> ...



Se ha muerto mi abuela... otra vez.


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Ene 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Se ha muerto mi abuela... otra vez.



Yo se de uno que debía abuelas


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Deberían publicar el nombre de esos hijos de p+ta a los que pagamos la boda vía VPO, ayudas a la compra, desgravaciones o vía 426 euros o ayudas al nacimiento.
> *¡Que haya gente que no tiene dónde caerse muerta pensando en la puta boda es de juzgado de guardia*!



Jo, al menos se lo van a hastar en comida para éllos.

Peor es lo de la gente "pobre" que hace unos entierros y lápidas con estatua y todo que cuestan como un piso. Y hasta le meten dentro las joyas de oro.:8: 
¡Para un banquete para los gusanos!:8:
(Y no digo quienes son los que suelen hacer eso)

Estoooo...ienso:
Digo yo...para el que se empeñe en casarse por alguna extraña razón...¿no se puede hacer una boda en un restaurante normal con menú a precio razonable, sin decir que es para una boda...
y luego sin mas ir vestidos de novios y todo eso? 
No creo que sea ilegal...

¿Y qué tiene de malo el pollo asado, por ejemplo , en vez de tanta mariconada que se lleva ahora con nombres raros para imitar a Ferrán Adriá?
(tampoco digo hacerlo en McDonald´s , pero...ya vale de pijerío exagerado, ¿no?)

Buf, menos mal que no me voy a casar o mis invitados iban a alucinar...:XX: :XX:


----------



## pollo (5 Ene 2011)

OCP dijo:


> Y lo que tiene que joder divorciarse a los 3 meses y que todavían te queden 2 años pagando el pufo de la boda.



De esas ya tuve yo a dos saltos de mi entorno (hamija de hamija):


A los 8 meses ella le deja (novios desde hacía 8 años y él con estabilidad y enamoradísimo de ella)
se separan
ella deja el curro (auxiliar de clínica en hospital)
él la deja vivir en su casa mientras se busca algo
se lía con un jonko...
...que le pega
vuelve a casa del ex (como no)
vuelve con el jonko (como no)
vuelve a casa del ex porque le pega el jonko one more time (no lo veíamos venir)
lo deja con el jonko
se lía con un chungo
a los 3 meses insultos de él a ella delante de los amigos (nosotros flipando)
a los 4 meses penalty
a los 6 meses bodorrio again y vuelve a invitar a las hamijas a ver si pican de nuevo (que obviamente dijeron que ir iban a la ceremonia pero que de soltar pasta nanai).

Tiempo total: 2 años.
¡RECORD!







¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Bertuccio (5 Ene 2011)

No se como se lo montan, pero mi hermana se casó hace poco y con los regalos pagó toda la boda. Solo tuvo que pagarse el viaje de bodas. 30000 euros creo que costó todo, y era bastante lujoso, pero yo creía que todo el mundo lo recuperaba con la lista de bodas...
Igual la gente por ahí no acostumbra a regalar tanto, pero los invitados tampoco eran de Hollywood... no sé...


----------



## pollo (5 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Es raro que todavía no haya salido nadie criticándonos por "reirnos" de estas cosas, pero es que estoy leyendo cosas que no son de mundo.



Para eso hay que entrar a trollear y no sé yo si habrá alguien por la labor.


----------



## x-rosenfield (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> alguien que analice el no tenemos para viajar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Madre mía qué país :S


----------



## traficante (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> GRAN MESA PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS CON CESTAS LLENAS DE CHUCHES, CON GOMINOLAS DE TODOS LOS COLORES, CHOCOLATINAS, NUBES, PIRULETAS Y FRUTAS TROPICALES Y EN ALBIMAR. ..




En una en la que estuve la llamaron "re-cena"...

Ah Y hablo de una boda por todo lo alto, de 15K€ minimo... El organizador, y propulsor de la boda, fue sorprendentemente el novio. Era el el que tenia las ganas de una boda a lo grande en plan cuento de hadas...


----------



## Skhu (5 Ene 2011)

Rocket dijo:


> En las bodas siempre se suelen ver este tipo de gansadas.
> 
> Aún recuerdo un par de hilos de este foro: uno, en el que subastaban trozos de la corbata del novio al ver que la recaudación post banquete no había sido suficiente (y no era nadie famoso ni nada), y otro hilo que fue el descojono: una barbacoa al día anterior de otra boda y en la que cobraban 20 euros de entrada, y luego te daban una cerveza de marca carrefour y una salchicha. ¿Alguien se acuerda?
> 
> Vamos... se me caería la cara de vergüenza al hacer eso a mis amigos y familiares.



Muy buena memoria a suya, si señor. Lo que nos hemos reido al recordarlo mi mujer y yo

Con el permiso de Uds. me autocito

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/146800-spanish-boda.html


----------



## pollo (5 Ene 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Ante todo muchiiisimas gracias por ser tan cariñosas conmigo y escribirme, no se me habia ocurrido volver a mirar por aqui, soy algo novatilla (aunque registrada desde hace tiempo)....
> 
> ...



Ayyyyy como en las peliiiiiiiiiis!!!!!

Tontalculo...


----------



## Caduki (5 Ene 2011)

Es curioso,pero se da por hecho que aunque la boda sea una estafa económica,los deseos de celebrarla son tan grandes que aunque no tenga dinero la tienes que hacer:
_Lo que es triste es que lleguemos al punto de que sea tan caro casarse (haciendo una boda tradicional) como para tenerse que hipotecar, me parece patético vamos… pero *y los que lo queremos hacer que hacemos? Nos jodemos y no la hacemos?* _

Es triste,muy triste.Es como quererse comprar un BMW serie 5 y claro,como lo deseas mucho,mucho,aunque no tengas ni un duro,te lo tienes que comprar,como si una voz interior te dijera "compra,compra,es tu destino" y no pudieras hacer nada.Ídem para zulitos.


----------



## Punset (5 Ene 2011)

La boda de mi hermana: ella y él directivos de banca.

Por lo civil en un Ayuntamiento de una localidad costera. Y al día siguiente convite para 12 personas, las más allegadas, en el restaurante de un hotel de 5 estrellas de un amigo (precio especial).

Total gastos: 0

La gente con pasta la tiene porque no la gasta en esas estupideces.


----------



## BrakePad (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> hay gente que se pregunta en que van pensando mientras conducen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Albimar m'ha matao.


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Ene 2011)

Joder, y yo a puntito de casarme. A ver si puedo convecer a mi novia para que devuelva el traje de novia


----------



## Enrico Zola (5 Ene 2011)

BrakePad dijo:


> El Albimar m'ha matao.



lo que queria decir es que alquilaran un yate porqueyolovalgo


----------



## nefernef (5 Ene 2011)

Independientemente del grado de horterez (que puede llegar a ser extremo en las celebraciones de boda), creo que tan respetable (o no) es pedir un préstamo para celebrar una boda, como para un electrodoméstico, un coche o una motocicleta. (y un pago a plazos no deja de ser un préstamo).

El verdadero problema ha sido la inclusión de las celebraciones de boda dentro de las hipotecas (es decir, pagar el precio de la boda a 40 años), algo que ha propiciado excesos, y su propia burbuja matrimonial (pack: HIpoteca+boda+viaje a la Ribera Maya+plasma+Cayenne comentado hasta la náusea)

Yo me casé hace dos años e invité a mis invitados a lo que me salió de las narices (más unas cuantas cosas más que salieron de las narices de mi madre y de mi suegra). En principio, nosotros pagábamos nuestros invitados, mis padres los suyos y mi suegra los suyos. Al final le vinieron mal dadas y no pudo hacerse cargo de su parte, así que también la pagamos nosotros. Tampoco hizo falta, puesto que los regalos cubrieron cubierto (ya regateamos nosotros con el tío del salón para que nos saliera lo mismo bastante más barato). La gente salió contenta, los novios se casaron y siguen casados, etc. No nos hizo falta financiar porque el dinero lo habíamos ahorrado antes (más que nada, por tener un colchón financiero para empezar a vivir), pero si hubiera sido necesario financiar parte, sabiendo que va a haber un ingreso que te va a permitir pagarlo todo o casi todo, si los trabajos de ambos son fijos y se pueden echar cuentas bien, tampoco es para tanto. 

(ahora podéis empezar con los nominales)


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Ene 2011)

nefernef dijo:


> Independientemente del grado de horterez (que puede llegar a ser extremo en las celebraciones de boda), creo que tan respetable (o no) es pedir un préstamo para celebrar una boda, como para un electrodoméstico, un coche o una motocicleta. (y un pago a plazos no deja de ser un préstamo).
> 
> El verdadero problema ha sido la inclusión de las celebraciones de boda dentro de las hipotecas (es decir, pagar el precio de la boda a 40 años), algo que ha propiciado excesos, y su propia burbuja matrimonial (pack: HIpoteca+boda+viaje a la Ribera Maya+plasma+Cayenne comentado hasta la náusea)
> 
> ...



Veo que su caso es parecido al mío. Lo que me revienta es 'tener' que invitar a 'amigos' de mis padres/suegros, mi boda la pago yo y es para mi familia y amigos.

En fin, no sigo que me encabrono, putas bodas...


----------



## trafec (5 Ene 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> El no estar casado no impide tener libro de familia, y a partir de ahí los hijos tienen todas las coberturas; la mujer parecido, aunque teniendo ella su propia economía es menos importante el tema. Y te habla la voz de la experiencia (hasta cierto punto, que al menos de momento no he estirado la pata) ...  También, si se quiere afinar más, está la opción de registrarse como pareja de hecho tras un tiempo de convivencia, que es como una boda "light" y casi de incógnito.
> 
> Por eso, firmar un contrato de matrimonio con el Estado o la Iglesia de garantes me repele totalmente; es más, me parece denigrante, es como decir que ambas partes no ofrecen confianza la una a la otra en cuanto al compromiso de convivencia que establecen, y necesitan que el Dios Estado o el Dios de los curas avale dicho compromiso. :
> 
> Yo no hice boda, ni se me espera en Iglesia o Juzgado, y de eso hace más de 20 años.



Atención con las situaciones legales porqué SI hay problemas en caso de fallecimiento. Deniegan pensiones de viudedad si no se está inscrito en el registro de parejas. Hay problemas también con herencias (pago de impuestos, pérdida de usufructos,etc...).

Revisad vuestra situación que lo de palmar seguro que llega. :


----------



## mercenario (5 Ene 2011)

Lo de ese foro es de traca, pobres desgraciados los pagafantas que acaben con semejantes especímenes...






PD: mi opinión es que una boda, como gasto superfluo e innecesario que es, debería pagarse a tocateja, como tantos otros caprichos, que van en función de los gustos de cada persona y que son totalmente respetables.
No hace falta ser muy inteligente para entender que si algo no lo puedes pagar con facilidad es porque no te lo puedes permitir, fín del asunto. Después vienen las dificultades y empiezan los lloros, pero Loreal que no falte...


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

estoy de acuerdo con nefer y don pimpon, lo que no entiendo es, si es nuestra boda, por que tienen que venir amigos (incluso empleados) de los perifericos.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

trafec dijo:


> Atención con las situaciones legales porqué SI hay problemas en caso de fallecimiento. Deniegan pensiones de viudedad si no se está inscrito en el registro de parejas. Hay problemas también con herencias (pago de impuestos, pérdida de usufructos,etc...).
> 
> Revisad vuestra situación que lo de palmar seguro que llega. :



tambien tienes esos derechos haciendote pareja de hecho.


----------



## ManuelS (5 Ene 2011)

Y que diferencia ves tu entre firmar una pareja de hecho y firmar un matrimonio (civil) al final, para tener derechos hay que pasar por el aro, de una u otra manera.


----------



## LOLEANTE (5 Ene 2011)

BrakePad dijo:


> El Albimar m'ha matao.



menuda ignoranta, todo el mundo sabe que se dice anibal ::


----------



## trafec (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> tambien tienes esos derechos haciendote pareja de hecho.



Si, pero hay que estar inscrito. Demostrar la convivencia con empadronamientos no es suficiente.


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Ene 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Bienvenida, y cuenta cuenta cosas como lo de cambiar el jabón de las mariposas...
> 
> Edito: No me he podido evitar investigar: Mariposas en tu boda
> 
> Los precios van desde 155€ para 5 mariposas a 490€ por 70... Lonchafinista lo que se dice no es el invento



Qué crueldad... que dejen a los bichos tranquilos en el campo joder...


----------



## Ectoplasma (5 Ene 2011)

Sueltas de mariposas en eventos


Bodas , comuniones, cumpleaños, aniversarios, presentaciones, etc..
Bienvenida La Empresa Medio ambiente Tipos de Suelta Actividades educativas Regalos para invitados Galeria Precios Contacto Distribuidores Condiciones de Servicio La suelta de mariposas es la oportunidad de que sus celebraciones sean especiales, haciéndolas mágicas y memorables; dándoles un toque elegante con la liberación de mariposas. Son símbolo de prosperidad, amor y buenos deseos, por lo que su suelta es ideal para cualquier tipo de eventos como bodas, bautizos, cumpleaños, aniversarios, inauguraciones, etc. 





En la cultura oriental, se cree que las mariposas son mensajeras de los deseos y que, como seres silenciosos, custodian nuestros secretos. Hay una leyenda que dice que las mariposas en su vuelo se elevan hasta el cielo para llevar nuestros deseos a los Dioses y que estos se cumplan.




“Si liberas una mariposa y pides un deseo, ésta llegará al cielo y tu deseo se cumplirá...”
Mariposas a volar! (C) 2009 


Todos los derechos reservados
::

No hay suficientes facepalms.....


----------



## bizarren (5 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Atentos al testimonio gráfico


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Ene 2011)

En las bodas reluce la vena cani y hortera de la gente. Que si mariposas, calesas, R&Rs, trajes grises de seda (verídico), etc etc

Que lo que importa es la farra, coño!!!


----------



## bizarren (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> bueno chicas y9 soy d las q digo q si ay q pedir prestamo pa la boda, SEPIDE!!!



Y si hay que ir a vivir bajo el puente, SEVA!!!!


----------



## vanbastos (5 Ene 2011)

Un caso conocido. Edad de los contrayentes; 21 años novia y 23 novio. Coste
de los trajes;2700 novia y 3500 novio.Su traje color crudo hortera. Parecía Elvis en sus últimos años.Invitados; 330. Coste por cubierto; 240 euros. Lugar de celebración de "su día"; castillo en Asturias con fuegos artificiales. Duración del matrimonio; un años y dos meses. Consecuencias jurídicas y económicas; ella dejó su trabajo de azafata en Barcelona para ir a vivir a Oviedo con el hombre de su vida ( recordar edad contrayentes ). Con el préstamo boda pagaron también la entrada de un Audi A5 (12000 euros). El coche finalmente no se compró. Él actualmente ganando 1000 euros y viviendo en Madrid, compartiendo piso. Ella, 800 en una perfumería en Oviedo.
Con dos cojones.
Un último comentario personal. La causa directa de éste comportamiento suicida y narcisista es única: los padres. No han educado correctamente a sus hijos, pepitos y visilleras, inculcándoles valores y principios, como el sacrificio y el ahorro. El saber lo que cuesta ganar el dinero. El que con los 8000 euros del viaje de novios te puedes comprar un excelente coche de segunda mano. El que el maestro de escuela,además de enseñar conocimientos a tus hijos, ha de educarles,corregirles y aguantarlos, gozando siempre de una presunción de culpabilidad en cualquier conflicto que pueda tener con tu hijo. Y largo ecétera.
Por supuesto es una regla general. Y como tal, tiene excepciones.


----------



## Aerored (5 Ene 2011)

Yo me case el pasado Septiembre. Coste total de la boda 10.000 redondeando. Pagado a tocateja, sin prestamos ni puñetas de nadie, a medias mi mujer y yo. Viaje de novios a Canarias 2000 pavos igualmente pagado.

Con lo que nos dieron los invitados recuperamos todo. Total coste = 0.
Nos lo pasamos de puta madre todos. Pero tanto yo como mi mujer hemos dicho que no nos volvemos a casar el la vida, es un coñazo prepararlo.


----------



## Ánbesh (5 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Yo me negaba en redondo a hacer eso, lo dije por activa y pasiva, jamás de los jamases.... Y en agosto de 2010 fuimos a mirar restaurantes para septiembre de 2011 y casi no quedaban fechas. Sí, en Cataluña al menos hay que hacerlo con esa antelación. Y los restaurantes no mentían: he contactado con parejas que se casan en nuestro mismo restaurante en septiembre. Efectivamente, todos los sábados están cogidos. ES FLIPANTE:: Es una de las pocas capitulaciones que he tenido que aguantar.



Lo mejor es alquilar un espacio durante unas 10 horas y comprar el cátering. Quizás te salga algo más caro, pero al menos te aseguras la exclusividad del lugar y el estar en un espacio mucho más abierto (y más agradable).


----------



## Ánbesh (5 Ene 2011)

trafec dijo:


> Atención con las situaciones legales porqué SI hay problemas en caso de fallecimiento. Deniegan pensiones de viudedad si no se está inscrito en el registro de parejas. Hay problemas también con herencias (pago de impuestos, pérdida de usufructos,etc...).
> 
> Revisad vuestra situación que lo de palmar seguro que llega. :



Luego vienen los lloros y las lamentaciones por no querer haber hecho un papel.


----------



## Malondo (5 Ene 2011)




----------



## Estoseacaba (5 Ene 2011)

Ánbesh dijo:


> Lo mejor es alquilar un espacio durante unas 10 horas y comprar el cátering. Quizás te salga algo más caro, pero al menos te aseguras la exclusividad del lugar y el estar en un espacio mucho más abierto (y más agradable).




No te creas... nos casamos en una masia, todo el espacio reservado para nosotros el día entero, en plena naturaleza, y gestionado por el dueño de la masia, que vive allí con su familia. El tema de alquilar un espacio y utilizar catering sale por un precio brutal. Y siempre es mejor un lugar con cocina propia que un catering.


Relacionado con este tema, otra gran burbuja es la de las despedidas de soltero. No he ido jamás a ninguna. la broma sale a unos 100 euros, y paso olímpicamente de dejarme ese dinero en semejante memez. Como parece que les haces el feo de su vida, a mis amigas nunca les he dicho que no fui a su despedida por motivos económicos. Excusas me he inventado mil. Eso sí, las organizadoras no me lo perdonarán jamás. Nosotros no haremos despedida; nos parece incoherente cuando llevamos unos añitos viviendo juntos.


----------



## robergarc (5 Ene 2011)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Veo que su caso es parecido al mío. Lo que me revienta es 'tener' que invitar a 'amigos' de mis padres/suegros, mi boda la pago yo y es para mi familia y amigos.
> 
> En fin, no sigo que me encabrono, putas bodas...



No la pague usted y así que los pagadores inviten a quienes deseen. Total, la experiencia dice que los van a invitar de todos modos. Sáquele un dinero a la hipocresía social y a la estupidez ajena.


----------



## Romano (5 Ene 2011)

Ectoplasma dijo:


> Sueltas de mariposas en eventos
> Mariposas a volar! (C) 2009



"A galeras a remar..."


----------



## themax (5 Ene 2011)

Pues no habia echado cuentas yo de mi boda asi que:

Traje novio: 20€ pantalones+20€ chaqueta + 14€ zapatos. Y eso por no usar algun traje de los de ir a currar.
Traje novia: 200 y algo + complementos, pongamos unos 300 con peluqueria.
Banquete para padres+hermanos: 600€ (y los ibericos que sobraron que no fueron pocos me los lleve y se sirvieron por la tarde)
Barbacoa en casa de la abuela para los amigos: 100€ y se fueron todos borrachos y sobro comida.
DJ: Mi portatil con un 2.1 en la terraza.
Alquiler de casa en pueblucho para alojar a la familia: 100 eur.
Billetes de avion: 400 eur.
Hotel 5 estrellas contratado usando oferta de la cadena en pagina web: 450 €
Alquiler de coche 1 semana: 200 eur
Gastos varios por si se me olvida algo: 200 eur.


*Total: 2404 eur*, a tocateja excepto lo que se compro por internet que hubo que hacerlo con tarjeta.

Fotos: Todos tenemos camaras digitales con chorrocientosmil megapixeles, que haga fotos todo el mundo y seleccionamos las mejores. Luego se hizo un album en foto.com, 30 yalgo euros creo que fueron.
Video: Tengo una camara full HD y edito con suficiente soltura. Se imprimieron las caratulas en un work center y todo el mundo quedo sorprendido del resultado.

Y la gente sigue diciendo que fue la boda mas original a la que han asistido, incluso hay 2 que han tomado nota para la suya.


----------



## 1936 (5 Ene 2011)

vanbastos dijo:


> Invitados; 330. Coste por cubierto; 240 euros.



330x240= 79.200 machacantes solo en el convite :8:

Menos mal que es para toda la vi... oh, wait!!


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Ectoplasma dijo:


> Sueltas de mariposas en eventos
> 
> 
> Bodas , comuniones, cumpleaños, aniversarios, presentaciones, etc..
> ...


----------



## kamikaze (5 Ene 2011)

ojiplática30 dijo:


> ESTE SUB-HILO PROMETE: NOVIAS EN PARO
> 
> Vamos, que se las trae floja estar en paro, que lo que les importa es la boda.
> Y yo agobiada por estar trabajando y estudiando a la vez, y estas colegas...manda huevos...
> ...



He visto un avatar pavoroso en ese hilo:







::


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Hola chicas

Me caso en 2011 y hay un detalle que me está agobiando un montón: el pago del banquete...

Leo por aquí que muchas lo pagasteis con los regalos de los invitados peeerooo....¿es que os dieron el dinero antes de la boda?

La mayoría de los catering de Madrid me piden el pago 2 semanas ANTES de la boda y no voy a decirle a la gente que me de su "regalo" antes del día B ¿no?

No entiendo nada...SOCORROOOOO Confused Confused Confused


----------



## Punset (5 Ene 2011)

Quién es el ********* capaz de casarse con "esto"?

*"chicsa el otro dia escribia en este post pa deciros q otra mas en paro y sin cobrar paro!1 

pues el lunes empiezo a currar en un aempresa d limpieza, no es mucho dinero porqeu son pocas oras pero pa ir tirand nos viene genial, toy mu contetna prqeu yebaba desde noviembre sin acer nada y sin un duro, pero bueno auqn esto nosea mucho dinero por lo meno smejor q nada,no?"*


----------



## Pat Garrett (5 Ene 2011)

Punset dijo:


> Quién es el ********* capaz de casarse con "esto"?
> 
> *"chicsa el otro dia escribia en este post pa deciros q otra mas en paro y sin cobrar paro!1
> 
> pues el lunes empiezo a currar en un aempresa d limpieza, no es mucho dinero porqeu son pocas oras pero pa ir tirand nos viene genial, toy mu contetna prqeu yebaba desde noviembre sin acer nada y sin un duro, pero bueno auqn esto nosea mucho dinero por lo meno smejor q nada,no?"*



Con esa capacidad lecto-escritora, espero que al menos no confunda la lejía con el don limpio ::


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

ira con el vestido de novia a limpiar portales


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Ene 2011)

Cuando leo esto y me acuerdo del "banquete" en mi "boda"* no puedo evitar dejar escapar una sonrisa...

*(desayuno en el vips con mi pareja y los dos testigos después de registrarnos como pareja de hecho)

PD: ¿donde puedo pedir el carnet de lonchafinista?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> ira con el vestido de novia a limpiar portales



Esa frase sin afoto no vale una mierda... :bla:













Ains... sólo he encontrado afotos con vestido de pornochacha...


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Bueno peña , ahora creo que si me piro de españa , quiza a tuvalu micronesia o polinesia 
acabo de llegar a la zona donde hablan de como vestir al novio 

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Traje Escoces para novio

Aqui una quiere vestirle de escoces , pero no dice nada de que sea escoces atentos a el " queremos que el vaya , ya no es ni yo quiero ni mi pareja y yo queremos , es queremos osease ella y otras peronas :




Hola a tod@s,

Soy nueva en el foro, y aunque de momento no tengo fecha si que estoy mirando, porque lo veo complicado, el tema del traje de mi novio. Queremos que él vaya con el traje tipico escocés, vamos con falda, y no encontramos ningún sitio dónde podamos alquilarlo. Alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Necesito consejo chicas. Mi hijo se casa a mediados de junio y estamos intentando convencerle su novia y yo (su madre) de que se compre ropa para la boda, pero la cosa está dificil.
El siempre lleva vaqueros, camisetas y zapatos deportivos. Nunca se ha puesto un traje ni ningún tipo de ropa seria, dice que no le va.
Ha dicho que se quiere casar en pantalón corto, y mi nuera está asustada por si no habla en broma.
La ceremonia será en el Ayuntamiento, una cosa sencilla, pero no para ir en bermudas, coño.
En fin, que no sé si hay trajes lo suficientemente juveniles e informales como para que le entren por el ojo y no nos vaya de playero, je, je.
He buscado ideas pero no encuentro nada. ¿Podeis ayudarme, please...?
_________________


----------



## sada (5 Ene 2011)

me parto de risa...menso q pensaba que era yo de caracter raro..


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

lleva todo el fin de semana llorando , bueno me piro a tuvalu fijo

Estoy desesperada...os cuento: mi novio se compro el traje en el corte ingles hace unos meses y la boda no es hasta octubre, su madre insitio en que habia que ir a comprarlo para que no les pillara el toro. Pues bien, fue una mañana y se lo compro en 20 minutos, yo no fui a comprarlo en parte porque no me dejaron y por la tradicion, yo acepte porque su madre entiende de costura y me fiaba de su criterio.
Su idea y la mia era la de un traje oscuro, con camisa y chaleco a juego.
Pues bien, este fin de semana se prueba el traje porque yo queria verlo a ver como le quedaba porque se lo compro hace mas de tres meses , y cual no fua mi sorpresa al ver el traje, al pantalon se le abren los bolsillos, yo creo que porque le quedan pequeños y su madre dice que no, que el corte es asi, pero le hace muy feo la verdad, como si tuviera caderas, no se si me explico, ademas el pantalon no es de pinzas noi nada, sino que es de corte recto y estrechito abajo, como pitillos. ademas no es negro del todo sino que tiene una rayita marron, y el chaleco y la corbata son malva y lila. Encima su tia decia: mientras que no se quite la chaqueta, no se le va a notar lo del pantalon, ademas la gente se va a fijar en ti y no en el.
Yo llevo todo el fin de semana llorando porque por mucho que me digan a mi el traje me parece que le queda pequeño, y el tb esta muy triste porque sabe que no me ha gustado nada.
No se que puedo hacer, necesito que me aconsejeis
muchas gracias


----------



## burbujadetrufas (5 Ene 2011)

Lo mejor es lo que contestan las dos siguientes:

interfecta guan: 
*"Hola, yo tambien estoy buscando un traje de gala escoces, lo has encontrado??"*

interfecta chu:
*"Hola chicas, 
Yo vivo en Glasgow y por aquí hay muchas casas de alquiler...pero en España supongo que la cosa será mas complicada. 
Suerte y ánimo en vuestra búsqueda 
Quedan geniales"*

Pa cagarse como puede haber calzonazos capaces de arrejuntarse con semejantes trolls...


----------



## Punset (5 Ene 2011)

pues a mí este traje me gusta.


----------



## Barcino (5 Ene 2011)

Sólo entro para decir que *odio profundamente* las bodas y todo lo que ellas representan.


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

Los ultimos comentarios son inconcebibles.

El pepito vestido de escoces y la imbecila llorando porque no le gusta las "caderas" que le hace a su pepito el otro traje? Pero esto que es?


----------



## Tonakka (5 Ene 2011)

Acojonante. Me voy a dar de baja de este país. ¿Dónde se apostata de ser español?

A mí mi novia me pide que me case de escocés y me paso la boda haciendo calvos, vamos


----------



## El root (5 Ene 2011)

¿Casarse de escocés siendo español????::::

Diosssss... el nivel cultural de este país es terrible....que horteras que sooooonn!!! 

Ahora, no culpéis a la princesita disney, porque su maravilloso principito querrá ponerse ese traje. Supongo que pensará que hace juego con su piersin, su pelito con cresta y su A3 color rojo.:vomito:


----------



## Ectoplasma (5 Ene 2011)

Si lo de las mariposas era lo mas........

The sequel!.....

El traje del novio!!

HOLA!!!! PUES HACE UNOS DIAS MI NOVIO SE COMPRO EL TRAJE DE LA FIRMA CARLO PIGNATELLI. SE PROBO UNOS 4 TRAJES, TODOS DEL PIGNATELLI Y AL FINAL SE DECIDIO POR ESTE. AKI NO SE APRECIA PK ES UNA FOTO HECHA A LA REVISTA, PERO ES A RALLAS, KE NO ES LISO AUNKE AKI LO PAREZCA. 

:8::8:




Allegra
Esto es peor que una droga



Registrado: 13 Ago 2007
Mensajes: 1428

Publicado: Sab Abr 19, 2008 4:11 pm Título del mensaje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es muy bonito, eac. Los trajes de Carlo Pignatelli son preciosos, muy elegantes, sofisticcados, y además están muy bien cortados. 
Mi novio también lo ha comprado allí, y está guapísimo.
_________________


isbel
¿Dónde estoy?



Registrado: 06 Mar 2008
Mensajes: 70

Publicado: Lun Abr 21, 2008 9:16 am Título del mensaje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A mi novio y ami nos encantan los trajes de Carlo Pignatelli y precisamente hemos hablado de que ésta semana vaya a probarselos, pero és cierto que valen 1800? más o mento?????!!!! 

Volver arriba 


YANERA
¿Dónde estoy?



Registrado: 27 Ene 2008
Mensajes: 97

Publicado: Mar Abr 22, 2008 10:57 pm Título del mensaje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi chico tambien lo ha comprado de esa marca. Le ha costao 1490, pero todavia le quedan los zapatos. Ahora si, estamos muy contentos con la profesionalidad y el trato de la tienda, asi como con la calidad del traje, se nota :rolleye:

Volver arriba 


evel
¿Dónde estoy?



Registrado: 16 May 2007
Mensajes: 22

Publicado: Mie Abr 30, 2008 3:11 pm Título del mensaje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola mi novio también lo ha comprado de carlo pignatelli. Lo de los precios es cierto son trajes preciosos pero realmente caros. Si os interesa mi novio vende *el suyo nos ha costados 1500? y lo dejamos en 1100?, puesto solo 4 horas. Un saludito*_________________

::
Volver arriba 


YLOT
¿Dónde estoy?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola, 

A pesar de los parabienes que escucho sobre Carlo Pignatelli, a mi (y es una opinión muy personal) me parece que rayan en lo hortera (quizá porque tiene un concepto de modernidad que no cuadra con mi persona). 

Trabajo de traje, me considero elegante, y por el precio de Pignatelli tengo la posibilidad de vestir un Armani fantástico, con un corte intemporal y de una presencia que quita el hipo. Y me sobra dinero para el chaleco!! 

Eso sin contar con las múltiples opciones que me ofrece Boss, Zegna o mismamente Gucci. 

Supongo que soy más clásico pero... 

Un saludo 

Volver arriba 


YANERA
¿Dónde estoy?



Registrado: 27 Ene 2008
Mensajes: 97

Publicado: Jue May 08, 2008 11:00 pm Título del mensaje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cada uno tiene su opinión . A mi no me parecen horteras, tambien dependera del profesional que te vista y la combinación de color de camisa que haga asi como los consejos que te den de lo que mas favorece o lo que no, yo vi de todo, trajes clasicos, trajes mas atrevidos , colores discretos, llamativos 
y sobre las grandes marcas, porque simplemente a mi parecer solo tienen eso mucho nombre y pagas ese nombre y no tanto la calidad, porque por ejemplo yo Armani, Boss siempre los he escuchado pero Carlo Pignatelli no hasta que me he metido en tema de boda. Una amiga me comento que su hermano habia comprado de Armini y luego tuvo un traje de carlo pignatelli y que no tenia nada que ver el acabado, que este ultimo era mas trabajado, respecto a costuras etc. 
:8::8:
Pero esto es como todo, cada uno tenemos unas preferencias y gustos y aqui se trata de eso, de que compartamos estas opiniones


----------



## Punset (5 Ene 2011)

1500 euros por 4 horas de traje? 

Joder, te sale más barato ir a probar un Fórmula 1.


----------



## Ectoplasma (5 Ene 2011)

Punset dijo:


> 1500 euros por 4 horas de traje?
> 
> Joder, te sale más barato ir a probar un Fórmula 1.



mm

pero que traje, querido, que traje!

Todos esos brillos, ese estilo retrincao morcillil....


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

Traje de cani.

Lo curioso es la mentalidad visillera. Un traje usado por 1.100 euros. Para eso te lo compras nuevo por poco mas o de segunda mano de marca barata. 

Es como querer vender un coche con 1 año por el 10% menos que nuevo.


----------



## El root (5 Ene 2011)

Lo mejor de todo es que estamos hablando de personas que en su mayoría no se han gastado nunca en ninguna prenda más de 200 euros, y ya no digamos en el dentista, o en algo relacionado con sus estudios.


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Por favor alguien que controlo bien potochop puede poner una foto de una tia vestida novia esperando a la salida de cuando los supermercados sacan la basura ? o en la cola de un comedor de caritas vestida de novia ?


----------



## im-lladris (5 Ene 2011)

Brutal este hilo ::


----------



## eTron (5 Ene 2011)

> no quiero preocuparme de nada ese dia,porque es un rollo. Pediremos un prestamo y arreglado.



/////////////////////////


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

china sirve para algo mas que comprar deuda publica........

wedding dress, Ropa Mujer y Ropa Hombre en eBay.es


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

Yo me casé por lo civil hace poco más de un año. Ahí van mis cifras.

nº invitados: 13 (nosotros, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana y su pareja, hermanos de mi mujer y sus parejas e hijos)

Precio ropa: residual. Yo fui de vaqueros, camisa y zapas. Casual pero muy bien vestido. Mi mujer con un vestido negro del Bershka o Blanco (no recuerdo) comprado a perrona. Guapísima. La ropa está más que amortizada pues nos la pusimos más veces.

Banquete: escogimos un buen asador pues no a todo el mundo le gustaba el pescado y marisco. cada uno pidió lo que le dio la gana. Unos *475* euros, aproximadamente.

Por la noche quedamos todos nuevamente para cenar en un italiano y tomar unas copas. Unos *375* euros.

Viaje por Italia (14 días): Roma, Florencia-la Toscana, Pisa, Venecia. Precio: *1850 euros** con todo* (avión, alojamiento, comida, ocio, entradas...)

Echad cuentas.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

bueno el viaje os salio un piquito..........

edito bueno para 14 dias no es mucho.


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo me casé por lo civil hace poco más de un año. Ahí van mis cifras.
> 
> nº invitados: 13 (nosotros, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana y su pareja, hermanos de mi mujer y sus parejas e hijos)
> 
> ...



Lo siento , pero si no contrataste lo de la suelta de mariposas ni vestiste a tu novio de escoces , dudo mucho que seas feliz


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

pero de donde habeis sacado eso de escoces??

El mio quiere casarse de medieval ......yo le he dicho que vaya como quiera que mi vestido ya lo tengo XD


En primark hay unos trajes de boda para chico que te cagas, chaleco,corbatas,camisas,chaquetas pantalon y zapatos......dudo mucho que sea mas de 150€ todo


----------



## Ectoplasma (5 Ene 2011)

El root dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que estamos hablando de personas que en su mayoría no se han gastado nunca en ninguna prenda más de 200 euros, y ya no digamos en el dentista, o en algo relacionado con sus estudios.



Hombre, precisamente por su ortografía no destacan! y eso ya lo dice todo.
Curioso que para ellos sea tan importante dilapidar el dinero en ese día en particular, es como si fuera la puerta que se abre a una nueva vida llena de lujo y glamour, y no la misma puerta que sigue conduciendo al paro y a las estrecheces económicas.

Me parece un retrato fidelísimo del populacho patrio. Asi nos va, somos una panda de garrulos con infulas.


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> bueno el viaje os salio un piquito..........
> 
> edito bueno para 14 dias no es mucho.



Claro. piensa que son 14 días y recorriendo media Italia. Con todos los gastos incluídos...



> Lo siento , pero si no contrataste lo de la suelta de mariposas ni vestiste a tu novio de escoces , dudo mucho que seas feliz



Mierda...ahora entiendo el mal rollo que tengo estos últimos mesess con mi mujer...¡las mariposas, las mariposas...!


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

E ir a Italia de luna de miel? Eso es de pobres.

Al menos Tailandia, Brasil, Polinesia...


----------



## CouCou (5 Ene 2011)

Si el taliván ortográfico se pasa por ese foro le da un jamacuco.

Cuando leo estas cosas siempre pienso en la cantidad de tiempo, dinero y energías perdido, para NADA.


----------



## Ectoplasma (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> pero de donde habeis sacado eso de escoces??
> 
> El mio quiere casarse de medieval ......yo le he dicho que vaya como quiera que mi vestido ya lo tengo XD
> 
> ...









8:


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> E ir a Italia de luna de miel? Eso es de pobres.
> 
> Al menos Tailandia, Brasil, Polinesia...



Jejeje.

En serio, lo mejor de todo es que no tuve ni una sóla discusión ni quebradero de cabeza organizándolo todo (algo típico). Prepararlo todo no nos llevó nada. Ni malos rollos, ni angustias no sorpresas de última hora. Todo el tiempo se lo dediqué a mi mujer.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

nosotros igual no hacemos viaje, depende un poco de la economia, ya tendremos tiempo para viajar en otro momento.


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> nosotros igual no hacemos viaje, depende un poco de la economia, ya tendremos tiempo para viajar en otro momento.



El viaje es lo de menos. Lo importante es tener el control de la situación y no dejar que los acontecimientos le superen a uno. Ya sabemos todos la tensión que conlleva organizar un bodorrio. Un amigo mío canceló la boda y dejó a su pareja exclusivamente por el miedo escénico.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

eso pasa muchisimo.


----------



## John Oxenham (5 Ene 2011)

A mi con las excusas del gasto tan elevado de dinero me recuerdan al típico que no sabe que regalar a su pareja y decide comprar cualquier cosa cara para demostrarle su cariño en vez de haber indagado en lo que realmente le gusta o necesita.

Y en lo referente a las bodas para mis son las típicas de "La Jenny y el Jonathan", buscando superar a la anterior y encima sangrando al personal para permitirse algún capricho que de otra forman sólo soñarían. Poligoneros que sueñan con pasar un día de ricos y ven "Quien vive ahí" todos los domingos comiendo pipas.

Pd. No tengo nada en contra de los nombres que he citado antes, simplemente son los más representativos. Espero que nadie se sienta ofendido.


----------



## moncton (5 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> Hola chicas
> 
> Me caso en 2011 y hay un detalle que me está agobiando un montón: el pago del banquete...
> 
> ...



La solucion ya la dieron en el otro hilo de las pepitas de todoboda

Se pide credito personal y despues de la boda se van con los sobres al banco a cancelar (si llega) y el resto en comodos plazos


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

[


> I]"Chicas, el novio lleva reloj? Es que el mío dice que le han dicho que no tiene que llevar nada. Pero a mi me ha extrañado un poco. ¿Sabeis si normalmente los novios llevan reloj?"[/I]



Dejalo que no lleve reloj al pobre chaval... lo va a estar mirando cada minuto después hasta que muera.


----------



## Tralarí (5 Ene 2011)

Gracias a este post estoy leyendo los de Forobodas y estoy alucinando. 

Algunas lo tienen muy claro:


Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - a las ya casadas: alguno se escaqueó de pagar?


Sí, se refiere a los 'invitados' :


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

una prueba de que la mayoria de la gente se casa por dinero.........

Una de las perlas "A MI TODO EL MUNDO ME DIO SOBRE. SOLO HAY UN AMIGO DE JAVI QUE IBA A VENIR, LA MUJER SE PUSO MALA Y NO VINIERON, Y NO NOS HA DADO NADA, Y NOSOTROS ESTUVIMOS EN SU BODA TENIENDO QUE PAGAR HOTEL Y TODO. SI CUANDO LE VEAMOS NO NOS DA NADA PASARE DE ELLOS, LO TENGO CLARISIMO..."


----------



## Sr. Goodkat (5 Ene 2011)

Llevo media hora leyendo este hilo y descojonandome, esto es un catalogo de todos los despropositos y estupideces del genero humano... GRANDE!!!
Lo de las mariposas y el del kilt me han matado jajajajaja. Que ganas me están entrando de casarme.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

que es lo del kit? lo de las mariposas es bonito, pero mejor unos farolillos.

te sale mas barato 2 o 3 años antes criarlas tu
http://www.saturnidos.com/material.html


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

Atención, acolchen la pared, guarden cuchillos y objetos cortantes y cierren las ventanas despues de ver estos videos.
Que dios nos coja confesados.
YouTube - Tere le canta a Alvaro en el altar

Atención al tatuaje.

YouTube - Boda Raúl y María. Novia canta al Novio

YouTube - NOVIO CANTA A LA NOVIA.BODA DANIEL SOLER Y CAROLINA
homus ballenatus emocionatus.







YouTube - Cancion en boda - Novio sorprende a Novia en plena boda flamenca

YouTube - novia me canta mi padre.mp4
Danny DeVito rules

YouTube - Novia sorprende a Novio en plena boda con la canción Quiéreme de Nuria Fergó-Con Subtítulos!

YouTube - Boda donde el novio le canta a la novia una copla YouTube - BODA ANTONIO Y DEMI. NOVIO LE CANTA A LA NOVIA

novio cantandole a león marino visillera en silla de plastico


----------



## Ectoplasma (5 Ene 2011)

Dios el tatuaje!!!!!!!!!

Esto de las bodas es caldo de cultivo para que la gente exhiba su mal gusto.


----------



## sada (5 Ene 2011)

se me saltan las lagrimas


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

> Hola cantabria! Yo aun no me he casado, pero por si te sirve todas las parejas que conozco que se han casado han tenido a alguien que no les ha dado nada o el sobre vacio o unos cuantos billetes de 5€ para que hicieran bulto...incluso una se encontro recortes de periodicos.
> No se si será mucha casualidad. Yo por si acaso, me he mentalizado que alguien te puede sorprender



...En esa boda estuvo el mismisimo Botin.


----------



## Calculín (5 Ene 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> ...En esa boda estuvo el mismisimo Botin.



Yo estuve en una de compromiso dónde un eficiente secretario acompañaba a los novios en su recolecta, e iba apuntando el nombre en los sobres que no lo tenían ya :rolleye:

Así que supongo que si alguno que tenía pensada la jugada tuvo que recurrir a alguna excusa para dárselo luego


----------



## Sr. Goodkat (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> que es lo del kit? lo de las mariposas es bonito, pero mejor unos farolillos.
> 
> te sale mas barato 2 o 3 años antes criarlas tu
> Saturnidos.com - Cría de mariposas



El KILT es la falda típica escocesa.


----------



## robergarc (5 Ene 2011)

vyk dijo:


> El viaje es lo de menos. Lo importante es tener el control de la situación y no dejar que los acontecimientos le superen a uno. Ya sabemos todos la tensión que conlleva organizar un bodorrio. Un amigo mío canceló la boda y dejó a su pareja exclusivamente por el miedo escénico.



Ya, ya, ahora lo llaman así.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

si en una boda ponen mi nombre en el sobre cojo,me levanto y me llevo mi sobre


----------



## Ayatollah (5 Ene 2011)

Videos de bodas! MELASFO A TODAS !


----------



## Calculín (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> si en una boda ponen mi nombre en el sobre cojo,me levanto y me llevo mi sobre



Aguafiestas!


----------



## Ruso (5 Ene 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo me casé por lo civil hace poco más de un año. Ahí van mis cifras.
> 
> nº invitados: 13 (nosotros, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana y su pareja, hermanos de mi mujer y sus parejas e hijos)
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:, no puedo añadir más, si llego a la boda con mi actual pareja, haremos algo parecido, trajes que se usen más veces, pocos invitados, etc..... Lo único por la Iglesia pero en la parroquia del barrio, nada de capillas de postín con listas de espera(que si se comenta, también da para hablar).

Propongo otro hilo sobre primeras comuniones


----------



## Estoseacaba (5 Ene 2011)

Bueno, bueno, tampoco desvariemos.... No hace falta comprarse el vestido en berska o blanco para ser lonchafinista (jamás he comprado nada en este tipo de comercios; no van con mi estilo ni creo que con el estilo de nadie de más de 25 años -sin ánimo de ofender; es mi opinión-). Yo iré con vestido de novia tradicional y no por eso dejo de ser burbujista. Eso sí, lo que me he reído con el traje escocés, cuando se lo cuente a mi chico...
Si bien es cierto que abundan las "jennies", puede celebrarse una ceremonia tradicional y tener estudios superiores (y más allá), trabajo, capacidad de ahorro y capacidad de análisis. Doy fe.


----------



## Pat Garrett (5 Ene 2011)

*Esto raya lo sobrecogedor* ::


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

Visillera expatriada a las Inglaterras dixit




> Chicas,
> Estoy seguro q a las 5 pm se me pasa y me empezare a reir, pero ahora mismo estoy hasta mareada oye.
> Ha sido como haberme dado un bofeton en la cara. Yo siempre pense q los amigos de mi novio eligirian cosas de 20 libras y tal por eso en la lista hasta pusimos una cortinas de la ducha por £15.
> Pero lo q es peor , eso me pasa por cotilla o alomejor avariciosa, me he pasado por la wed donde tenemos la vista a ver como iba, y sabeis q? que su familia q van *11 personas *entre las novia y novios q llevan, nos han regalado una olla xpres valorada £100, si si la tefal de Jaime Oliver. A mi lo q me da pena es de la decepcion q mi novio se va a llevar, pues ya ya visto *los ingresos en el banco de mis hemanos, primos y tios que alcanzan minino 250 euros.*
> ...



_________________

Visillera iberica en Paris, responde:



> jajaja, estoy alucinando con los regalos!!! y yo me quejaba de los mios, la verdad es que *como los españoles no hay*. Yo por parte de la familia super cercana de mi novio (marido mas bien)no me quejo,* cada uno de sus hermanos nos regalo 1000 euros!! *pero lo que son sus tios primos y amigos.... con decirte que tanto los que vinieron a la boda como los que no vinieron no nos hicieron ningun regalo!!! fueron a la boda por todo el morro!! qué verguenza, yo no podria hacer eso, nosotros pusimos una cuenta que se llenó solo con regalos de mis invitados porque *los franceses nada de nada*. yo pensé que cuando vinieramos a paris la gente que no habia venido nos regalaria algo, pero nada de nada.
> En fin, creo que es su caracter (de los franceses en general), porque desde que estoy viviendo aqui alucino cuando es el cumpleaños de alguien, solo mi marido y yo llevamos regalos y casi q ni se felicitan... ai mi madre, no quiero ni pensar el cumpleaños tan triste que voy a tener...



La que se casa con un irlandes responde:



> Hola a todas, yo me caso con un irlandes y doy por hecho de que no nos van a regalar nada todos los que vengan de irlanda



normal, no?

Visillera ejpañola + pepito griego =



> Pues si... Agobios aparte, a mi boda vienen muchos de fuera tanto de Grecia como de Inglaterra ( y otros lares). ....Ya os contare si es verdad que los griegos rompen los platos; de entrada, cuando fuimos a ver uno de los hoteles para reservar el salon, mi novio le pregunto a la que nos lo enseñaba si se podia bailar en las mesas y yo flipando ... vamos, vamos, que ya me ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo!



Española se casa con aleman.

s


> alemanes también celebran sus bodas con mucha menos pompa que en España es una cuestión cultural,




Española con escoces:



> Puff... *esq fliparan, si les pones el numero de cuenta*. Yo por lo menos, vamos, ni me lo planteo. Yo ni siquiera sabia que eso se hacia en españa, la verdad, porque no he ido a muchas bodas ultimamente, y ya me parecio un poco fuerte cuando me entere. Pero esque *se lo comente a mi novio para ver que le parecia, y no se lo creia*



. 

Española que se casa con senegalés



> para que sus padres vengan a la boda, les hemos tenido que comprar nosotros los billetes de avión , y eso no es todo, que van a venir de prestao por así decirlo, no van a darnos ni un duro, porque, según ellos no tienen dinero....Les tenemos que poner un menú diferente porque no pueden comer ciertas cosas, por temas de religión, y para colmo tengo que casarme un domingo, por " culpa de su religión...Así que menos mal, que solo son sus padres, pero si tuviera que pagarles el billete y el menú a todos los que vinieran desde allí desde luego no me casaba.



...menos mal que el senegales tiene la barra de choped como a mi me tusta!!!!


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

estosenosacaba compra el vestido en el enlace que he puesto,no martirices tu bolsillo por algo que cuesta 200€


----------



## noinversor (5 Ene 2011)

Alastor dijo:


> *Esto raya lo sobrecogedor* ::



Más exactamente, sobre-cogedor.  En todos los sentidos.

¿Pero y lo que nos hemos reído? :XX:

Como en Ejpaña en ningún lado , qué gran verdad. ::


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

Calzonazos se casa. la novia pide consejos para no cansarlo!



> Lo decidimos juntos, *por él, mañana mismo iriamos al juzgado y ya está*, pero yo quiero algo especial, nada lujoso ni multitudinario, pero especial.
> 
> Será por el juzgado, tenemos un restaurante que nos gusta(más a mí, *el solo asiente*, por que no le gustan ese tipo de parafernalias), y los invitados entre familiares y amigos rondaría los *130 invitados *o menos, *no somos muchos*, pero invitamos a toda la familia, porque para mí es importante que vengan algunos, y si quiero eso, he de invitar a todos......
> 
> ...


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

Para que digan que solo hay pagafantas hispanistanies .


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

> Efectivamente... son chicos! De todas formas, yo creo que ellos tb se van ilusionando según se acerca el día.







... eso es segurisimo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ene 2011)

Yo en Mayo tengo una boda: se casa la hermana de mi novia

Pues bien, la susodicha cuñada ya esta diciendo que a ver si saca 12.000 o 15.000 euros con la boda, y solo pide dinero nada de regalos.

Yo de momento solo se que el plato les sale a unos 100 euros por cabeza, y que somos unos 120 invitados. Asi que, si tenemos en cuenta los otros gastos (vestido que le salio por 1.000 euros, disco nocturna, vieja de novios y tal). creo q esta calculando que CADA INVITADO le de unos 200 euros.

Supongo que sus abuelos le daran algo mas, pero si piensa q una familia con 2 o 3 niños le va a soltar 800 euracos con los tiempos que corren es que aun no le han caido los dientes de leche.

Por mi parte ya le he dicho a mi novia que ella le de lo que quiera, que yo le doy 4 monedas de plata de 20 euros y tan contentos


----------



## John Oxenham (5 Ene 2011)

*Ejemplo 1*

La visillera porqueyolovalguista

hola chicas:
soy nueva por aki, me he kedado alucinada con los precios de los cubiertos. Yo me caso el cinco de junio del 2010, me caso en Oviedo y mi cubierto me cuesta *210 **euros *por persona uncluido por supuesto la barra libre estoy acojona de como vamos a pagar semejante plumazo, espero q los invitados se porten bien jejejej

----------------------------------------------------

Y luego vendrá llorando porque la gente "no se ha portado" y se ha empufado con el crédito :ouch:


*Ejemplo 2*

La visilera agarrada que busca hacer negocio

hola chicas¡¡¡

Anostros el cubierto aqui en barcelona en el rte planeta azul nos cuenta 70€ con la barra libre incluida todabia no emos ido a probarlo pero por lo que pone tiene buena pinta la verdad que no he cojido nada de pescado porque a mucha de mi familia no nos gusta y a parte que sube de precio tambien
la verdad me costaba 77€ pero me acen un descuento y se me queda en 70€ yo lo veo muy bien y seremos unas 100personas jejej

besos y saludos¡¡¡

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orgásmica echando cuentas de 150-70=70 € por persona :baba:


Todo sacado del subforo "Como pagar la boda", toda una mina señores!!

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver Foro - Cmo pagar los gastos de la boda


----------



## Enrico Zola (5 Ene 2011)




----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, tampoco desvariemos.... No hace falta comprarse el vestido en berska o blanco para ser lonchafinista (jamás he comprado nada en este tipo de comercios; no van con mi estilo ni creo que con el estilo de nadie de más de 25 años -sin ánimo de ofender; es mi opinión-). Yo iré con vestido de novia tradicional y no por eso dejo de ser burbujista. Eso sí, lo que me he reído con el traje escocés, cuando se lo cuente a mi chico...
> Si bien es cierto que abundan las "jennies", puede celebrarse una ceremonia tradicional y tener estudios superiores (y más allá), trabajo, capacidad de ahorro y capacidad de análisis. Doy fe.



Donde compres el traje es indiferente. Creo que ella lo había encontrado en Strativarius...

Referente a que no vaya con el estilo de más de 25 años, discrepo. La ropa es lo que es, vale, pero conozco a varias mujeres con más de 25 años que compran en estos sitios y tienen mucho estilo vistiendo, y para nada parece que vayan vestidas como quinceañeras. Es cuestión de saber escoger y combinar...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

aldono dijo:


> El hilo infecto, no me casaría jamás, siempre he sentido repulsión por los bodorrios pero después de leer todo esto, siento arcadas ya.
> 
> Ahora bien esto:
> 
> ...



Tienen habilidad para lo gordos que están todos eh!!! hay uno que parece Garfield.


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> *Ejemplo 1*
> 
> La visillera porqueyolovalguista
> 
> ...



Jejeje. Mi hermana, cuando se casó, utilizó el mismo sistema que yo, salvo que para comer (en Oviedo) nos llevó al restaurante de un Hotel de 4 estrellas (no recuerdo el nombre). No quiso avisar a los responsables del hotel que se trataba de una boda, así que cada uno pidió lo que le vino en gana. Finalmente todos pedimos lo mismo, un "menú gourmet degustación". 10 platos, postre incluido. Una auténtica delicatessen, de verdad. Precio por persona:* 60* euros. Había tan sólo tres mesas más así que todo el servicio estaba casi en exclusiva para atendernos. Impresionante.


----------



## Ruso (5 Ene 2011)

aldono dijo:


> El hilo infecto, no me casaría jamás, siempre he sentido repulsión por los bodorrios pero después de leer todo esto, siento arcadas ya.
> 
> Ahora bien esto:
> 
> ...



Pues si, podría haber sido mucho peor, con la pinta que tienen todos de rednecks de la América profunda, lo raro es que no montasen algo country o de los apalaches.


Mejor este anuncio, se ve como nos engañan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eklCKaMGh4s&feature=fvw


----------



## inmi_soy (5 Ene 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> ¡Que haya gente que no tiene dónde caerse muerta pensando en la puta boda es de juzgado de guardia!




Correción en bodas a todo tren, yo me case y el gasto fue de cero euros.

En ese entonces me habian ascendido o sea que aunque hubiera querido no hubiera podido gastar ni un centimo, puestos que el ascenso implico que mi sueldo se pospusiera.

Cogi a mi mujer de la mano, la lleve al Juzgado, vi a dos personas que estaban alrededor y les pedi que me sirvieran de testigos, mi mujer no salia de su asombro, cuando menos acordo era la flamante señora de inmi_soy.

Esa fue la forma como me case y hasta la fecha seguimos casados, mas de 20 años hace de eso.

Joder aqui se casan por todo lo alto, para al año siguiente divorciarse.:ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Ene 2011)

Joder, me están dando ganas de cambiarme de sexo.


----------



## multinik (5 Ene 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder, me están dando ganas de cambiarme de sexo.



¿para poder casarte de escocés??


----------



## dionbouton (5 Ene 2011)

creo que bato el record de lonchafinismo. 



Boda civil. Fotos con la camara de mis amigos. Ropa de la de todos los dias. Invitacion a mis padres y 2 amigos a 5 botellines ,otra ronda que me invito el del bar y a casa. 

Total 8 Euros.


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

dionbouton dijo:


> creo que bato el record de lonchafinismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. A lonchafinismo ganas de lejos, joío...


----------



## multinik (5 Ene 2011)

oh my god!!







Publicado: Mie Dic 08, 2010 2:34 pm Título del mensaje:	
bueno..pues te cuento mi experiencia!yo lleve los zapatos color fuxia!!!!!!! 
mi ramo tambien era de rosas fuxias,pero yo creo k si llevas las orquideas con el centro fuxia tambien quedaran super bien! 
yo aparte..elegi el vestido de mis damas de honor en fuxia,y las niñas de arras iban en blanco con algunas cositas en fuxia..es mi color preferido!y las niñas..pues encantadas!jajaja 
por cierto..la gente quedo encantada!!!!!!!!!me decian k era una maravilla,algo diferente y un toque juvenil! 
te pongo una foto,para que veas vale?


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

multinik dijo:


> oh my god!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conociendo a las mujeres, le debieron de estar pitando los oídos durante semanas...(por los zapatos, digo)


----------



## x-rosenfield (5 Ene 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Atención, acolchen la pared, guarden cuchillos y objetos cortantes y cierren las ventanas despues de ver estos videos.
> Que dios nos coja confesados.
> YouTube - Tere le canta a Alvaro en el altar
> 
> ...



La penúltima es espectacular. El resto son puta mierda y ridículas.


----------



## moncton (5 Ene 2011)

multinik dijo:


> oh my god!!




ya ves


Ceremonia espiritual llena de significado, expresion del amor conyugal y declaracion de principios

Hay que ser zorron!


----------



## multinik (5 Ene 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Conociendo a las mujeres, le debieron de estar pitando los oídos durante semanas...(por los zapatos, digo)



Yo sin embargo la critico por ese tatuaje carcelario en el hombro tan ordinario. El novio tambien es de traca!
:rolleye:


----------



## 1936 (5 Ene 2011)

Creo recordar que, en mi caso, nos inscribirnos como pareja de hecho camino de hacer la compra en el súper. Lo vimos como un trámite más, después de habernos empadronado, actualizar la dirección en el DNI... Ni se nos ocurrió que "eso" también se podía celebrar, porque en todo caso ya habría una posible boda en la cual ni hemos pensado todavía. 

Después de leer gustosamente ese impagable hilo, no sé cómo sería mi boda en caso de tener que organizarla... pero tengo clarísimo cómo no quiero que sea.


----------



## gandalf el gris (5 Ene 2011)

Nuevo mantra burbujista... gano 60.000, me mide 30 cm, y me casé por 57 céntimos...


No cuela, aqui el que más o el que menos ha pasado por el aro...


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

1936 dijo:


> Creo recordar que, en mi caso, nos inscribirnos como pareja de hecho camino de hacer la compra en el súper. Lo vimos como un trámite más, después de habernos empadronado, actualizar la dirección en el DNI... Ni se nos ocurrió que "eso" también se podía celebrar, porque en todo caso ya habría una posible boda en la cual ni hemos pensado todavía.
> 
> Después de leer gustosamente ese impagable hilo, no sé cómo sería mi boda en caso de tener que organizarla... pero tengo clarísimo cómo no quiero que sea.



Me encanta tu firma. :XX:


----------



## tomasjos (5 Ene 2011)

Para casarse, si se es religioso, solo hacen falta los contrayentes pronunciando sus votos ante Dios, con el cura como testigo cualificado.
Si no se es religioso, basta con ir al juzgado y hacer el trámite correspondiente.
No hace falta ni un euro.
No hacen falta familiares, ni amigos ni trajes ni comida ni fotos ni mariposas.

PD Para cuando un emoticono facepalm, para posts como el de las mariposas

Edito, he tenido que escribir cura en vez de sa*****te.


----------



## Estoseacaba (5 Ene 2011)

Eso de presentarse "de sopetón" en un restaurante sin anunciar que ha habido boda, puede resultar muy bucólico pero a la vez, utópico. Si reservas en un restaurante un banquete para 80 personas, te clavan lo mismo que en una boda, aunque no informes que se trata de eso. Y ya no te digo si quieres música después (tipo DJ). A ver si os creeis que el gremio de la hosteleria se chupa el dedo.


----------



## Estoseacaba (5 Ene 2011)

gandalf el gris dijo:


> Nuevo mantra burbujista... gano 60.000, me mide 30 cm, y me casé por 57 céntimos...
> 
> 
> No cuela, aqui el que más o el que menos ha pasado por el aro...



¡¡Ja,ja,ja!!! Desde luego.


----------



## vyk (5 Ene 2011)

gandalf el gris dijo:


> Nuevo mantra burbujista... gano 60.000, me mide 30 cm, y me casé por 57 céntimos...
> 
> 
> No cuela, aqui el que más o el que menos ha pasado por el aro...



Tu mismo. Yo conozco a gente que así lo ha hecho. Si necesitas pensar que la gente miente para así consolarte, pues adelante oye.


----------



## Estoseacaba (5 Ene 2011)

Evidentemente que alguien lo habrá hecho, eso no se pone en duda (al menos por mi parte). Pero si te casas por la Iglesia, hay que pagar "la voluntad" o incluso, en algunas, el cánon establecido. El coste 0 me es muy difícil encontrarlo.


----------



## gandalf el gris (5 Ene 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Tu mismo. Yo conozco a gente que así lo ha hecho. Si necesitas pensar que la gente miente para así consolarte, pues adelante oye.



Yo también conozco a alguno que lo hizo... a uno, creo, y porque los padres de la novia no tragaban al novio, que si no ni ésta... Cuestión de estadística...

De todas formas estos últimos años se ha ido un poco de madre la cosa... antes del 2000 te gastabas 500.000 pelas en el banquete, 100.000 en el vestido... dabas 10.000 pesetas por barba como mucho...

Calculo que la última boda de poco-más-que-mileuristas que estuve el año pasado con 30.000 euros no la hicieron.


----------



## Estoseacaba (5 Ene 2011)

Calculas bien. Obtengo el mismo resultado de las últimas a las que he ido.


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5TnroI9qnZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

tomasjos dijo:


> Para casarse, si se es religioso, solo hacen falta los contrayentes pronunciando sus votos ante Dios, con el cura como testigo cualificado.
> Si no se es religioso, basta con ir al juzgado y hacer el trámite correspondiente.
> No hace falta ni un euro.
> No hacen falta familiares, ni amigos ni trajes ni comida ni fotos ni mariposas.
> ...



c.erdote jejeje oye! si se necesitan mas personas que los novios, los testigos.


----------



## Skche_III (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> c.erdote jejeje oye! si se necesitan mas personas que los novios, los testigos.



traidora, pepitorra


----------



## kamikaze (5 Ene 2011)

Esta sí que es cojonuda (si es que ese foro es una mina). 

Visillera descubre que su Pepito...










































































...ve porno por el hinternec. :XX:
____________________________________________________________

_Bueno, pues hoy mismo, lo he descubierto, llevamos dos meses y medio casados. 

Se ha ido a trabajar y yo antes de irme a trabajar cojo el portátil y me conecto un rato, nuestro internet, es de esos de lápiz. 

Bien, pues ayer el se dejó una ventana abierta, de una cosa que el está estudiando, y desconectó internet, pero yo hoy lo he conectado y he visto la página, así que por curiosidad le he ido dando al botoncito de arriba a la izquiera que hay unas flechitas para atras y para delante, total, que le doy para atrás, atrás, atrás, atrás....... *hasta que de repente me sale en la pantalla VIDEOS PORNO, que se llama pornrabit (PORNO CONEJO, por diosss, mi marido ve Pornoconejo me parece muy fuerte)*, le doy para atrás y veo los resultados de google, le doy para atrás, en la que tenemos que escribir para que google te busque y veo que el había escrito el mismo había puesto el nombre de una página porno, y le he seguido dando para atrás y me encuentro otra página porno, atrás y la página de resultados y atrás otra vez y lo que el había escrito en google, que era kim kardashin fol..... y bueno, casi me da algo, me he puesto a fumar como una locaaaaa, y esta noche me voy de cena navideña con mi amiga así que probablemente no lo veré hasta que me acueste, pero le he mandado un sms y le he puesto ¿sabes quien es kim kardashian? y me contesta "sí, porque? y le contesto y pornoconejo??? y dice "no, pero que pasa" y le digo a lo mejor si te lo digo en inglés... que ya se a lo que te dedicas cuando yo no estoy... y me contesta y me dice no se lo que habrás visto en el ordenador, pero no es lo que piensas ¿¿¿¿¿COMO??? y le he contestado que lo se perfectamente, que debería darle vergüenza que tal y que cual, ahora falta que me responda, porque tengo razón, porque he hecho yo la prueba abriendo páginas y tal y volviendo para atrás y ES VERDAD QUE VE PORNO. 

*La cuestión, es ¿vosotras sabéis si vuestros maridos / novios ven porno? lo véis lógico?? yo es que no pensaba que el fuera "de esos" jamás pude llegar a imaginármelo, y estoy decepcionada, porque pienso que conmigo no tiene suficiente y me lo imagino tocándose (que supongo que lo hará, no lo se...) y no se si es normal o si no lo es, si seguira haciéndolo despues de haberlo descubierto o que...* 

CHICAS NECESITO VUESTRA OPINIÓN. MIL GRACIAS_
_____________________________________________________

el pollo no se lo quita ni dios!!!! jo chicas, la verdad que no me convencéis eh!!! *yo quería que mi marido fuera la excepción que confirmara la regla... es más imperfecto de lo que pensaba! yo ya no lo voy a ver igual*........ pero bueno, me tendré que aguantar
__________________________________________________________

llevamos dos años y conviviendo 3 meses, pero no creo que tenga nada que ver porque al menos yo tengo en el (o tenía jajaja) confianza absoluta, no sé, *pero no quería que el fuera como todos*, no se por qué me tengo que resignar porque "todos lo hagan".
__________________________________________________________

se que la convivencia es difícil, pero no me gusta que me lo haya ocultado, *ahora cada vez que lo vea con el ordenador voy a estar pensando ya estará viendo el pornoconejo o a la kim kadashian.* :: no lo puedo soportar jajajaja, me rio ya porque es que no hay más, *pero me he sentido decepcionada la verdad.*
______________________________________________________________

no se yo... me da ami que si que lo hace a diario... o habitualmente quiero decir, no sé no seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

____________________________________________________________

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - HE DESCUBIERTO QUE MI MARIDO VE PORNO
___________________________________________________________

[YOUTUBE]T-TA57L0kuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

kamikaze dijo:


> Esta sí que es cojonuda (si es que ese foro es una mina).
> 
> Visillera descubre que su Pepito...
> 
> ...






una mujer casada jugando a pataletas sms


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

la gente ve porno en internet y se relaciona con otras personas, novedad,navedad, NOVEDAAAD!! si no quieres encontrar no busques, sencillo.


----------



## John Oxenham (5 Ene 2011)

Y lo peor de todo es que la chica esa le registra el móvil alegando que como el ve porno ella está en su derecho a hacerlo.







(Necesitamos un icono facepalm pequeño pero ya)


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

pues eso, lo que dije al principio del hilo, nos educan para ser princesas (algunas salimos torcidas...) que hombre no ha visto porno ?? incluso que mujer no loha visto? personalmente el sexo explicito me desagrada, pero creo que todo el mundo ha visto porno en su vida y mas con edad de casarse, estas tias son tontas y no tiene más vuelta de hoja.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

Skche_III dijo:


> traidora, pepitorra



y eso?? que tenga una hipoteca no significa que sea una pepita, el termino pepito vino de una historia antaño contada, pepito relampago creo que era, no todos los hipotecados son pepitos.


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ene 2011)

no salgo de mi asombro, gente que pide préstamos para casarse (siempre podrás vender la exclusiva al hola o al diez minutos wapisssima), visilleras que descubren que su pareja ve porno en el internec (pero eso del porno no era leyenda urbana?), pagafantas hispanos casándese vestidos de escocés, y sobre todo, hay empresas que venden el servicio de suelta de mariposas?????? WTF...LOL:::ERO HESTO QUE HESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AN7jhXlYEc8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AN7jhXlYEc8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

1.6€ cada una aprox con 100€ tienes mas que de sobra y es bonito y mucho mas practico que soltar mariposas, esto es un precioso espectaculo de luz.


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

OMG

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - la casa de a.belen

Las cortinas son: un visillo con unos hilitos en dorado muy finitos y encima una cortina de flecos beigs


----------



## tourmente (5 Ene 2011)

Este hilo es impagable.


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

y luego decis que la mia es cutre......


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> y luego decis que la mia es cutre......



Tu casa? En que hilo estan las fotos para criticar?


----------



## Kata-crack (5 Ene 2011)

Dios, esa sala con los sofás dorados parecen sacados de un puti!!! 
Va a ser divertido verlos dentro de 10 años con la mugre encima y la purpurina desgastada, jajajaja. </mode lonchafinista off>


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Hola!!Yo estoy cansada de oir:Alquilar es tirar el dinero...!
Pues mira si volviera atras,hubiera alquilado...porque la hipoteca nos priva de muchas cosas...en mi caso particular..!
Si mi piso actual(2 habitaciones normales ,1 baño) fuera alquilado,y aumentamos la familia,me podria cambiar a otro mas grande...pero no es asi...asi que a joderse jeje!!!
Asi que ahora,puedes hacer alquileres con opcion a compra segun tus necesidades,pueden ser espacio,situacion,trabajo...etc!
Yo lo veo bien...!!!
Ademas...no se si yo estoy tirando mas el dinero al regalarle a mi querido banco todos los meses 600 euros en intereses!! Wink
Asi que animo!!!


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

pues yo siento discrepar, pero pienso que alquilar es tirar el dinero. Lo veo lógico cuando no has encontrado un piso a tu gusto, no sabes si tendrás que irte a otra zona o no has pensado el número de hijos que tendrás. Pero una vez que te estableces y sabes más o menos lo que necesitas...por los 800 E que yo pago por mi piso de 4 dormitorios, salón enorme, 2 baños, zonas comunes etc no encuentro en la misma zona ni un piso cutre de 2 dormitorios. Así que aun teniendo en cuenta los intereses que pago, me sale a cuenta. Y dentro de 20 años el piso será mío del todo.

Además para mí amueblarlo, pintarlo, decorarlo a mi gusto no tiene precio, nos está quedando requetebonito. Otros vecinos no han cambiado nada (venían cosas bastante cutres) y no tienen después de un año ni los armarios puestos. De modo que si te da un poco = lo que haya o no vas a invertir en ponerlo a tu gusto, quizá compense más alquilar.

Yo de momento, pese a todos los sinsabores y chapuzas que nos hemos tenido que comer y pese a la pasta gastada, me alegro de haber comprado. Y más este mes que me baja la cuota Very Happy (ya sé que vendrán tiempos peores)


----------



## AMP (5 Ene 2011)

chaber dijo:


> Este tipo de gente es la que ha hundido al país.



Siento decirle que este tipo de gente son el 99% del país (sí, estamos perdidos).


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

shade, me refiero a que invirtiendo en una casa, siempre tendras ese dinero. Si te tienes que ir a otro sitio y la vendes, tienes un dinero que de la forma del alquiler no tendrias.
Pero vamos, que las dos opciones me parecen muy validas, y es como todo, tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Beatriz, dime donde vives q voy a mirar chales yo tambien XDD jo me encantan las casas enooooooooormes!!!


----------



## CASPOSO (5 Ene 2011)

Yo la verdad, no me he planteado el alquiler como una opcion nunca, ni como un tiempo breve, prefiero esperar y comprar algo, el alquiler es como tirar el dinero, porque luego tendrás que comprar la casa y empezarás desde cero.


----------



## moncton (5 Ene 2011)

Estadisticas del forotodoboda



> Nuestros usuarios han publicado en total 3091826 mensajes
> Tenemos 52345 usuarios registrados
> El último usuario registrado es HoumGomoenemy



Pues si que da de si el tema del bodorrio


----------



## LOLEANTE (5 Ene 2011)

Dios! que mal gusto







y el cuadro en primer plano es que da una mezcla entre mareos y arcadas


----------



## moncton (5 Ene 2011)

Aqui la heredera del reino de kiguiristan en el exilio



> Hola
> 
> Me gustaria que me dijerais donde venden en madrid vestidos de damas de honor baratitos porque llevo 5 damas de honor y me gustaria que fiueran todas iguales.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## tipshoot (5 Ene 2011)

Interstitial - Noticia



> Con Reino Unido enfrentando severas reducciones del gasto público, funcionarios despedidos, una deuda pública enorme y los problemas económicos que atraviesa el país, la boda del Príncipe Guillermo y su prometida Kate Middleton tenía que ser austera. Hasta el punto que, según explicó la oficina del heredero, la familia real británica y los Middleton pagarán a medias el servicio, la recepción y la luna de miel de la pareja, que es "consciente de la situación económica".
> 
> ..........



A ver si van tomando nota los papis que hay que pagar todo ellos y a medias.

Eso si, no especifica si llevará falda (su padre llevó pantalones)


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Tu casa? En que hilo estan las fotos para criticar?



en una de adornos de navidad....pero la gente se fijo en los 4 muebles que aparecian de refilón,ya sabes, criticar por criticar...


----------



## LOLEANTE (5 Ene 2011)

Esto es inagotable 

otra casa más horrible que la anterior ( o como mínimo igual :

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - ***LA CASITA DE RAYPA***







esta foto me trae recuerdos de una película ::







El dormitorio es digno de puticlub de carretera


----------



## guajiro (5 Ene 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Esto es inagotable
> 
> otra casa más horrible que la anterior ( o como mínimo igual :
> 
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - ***LA CASITA DE RAYPA***



Como veis le faltan los *visillos*...están ya en proceso jejjeje...son en color turquesa, como el de los motivos estampados de los cojines y del cubrepies...


----------



## adrlana (5 Ene 2011)

cubrepies., algo precioso para que otros te hagan la cama


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (5 Ene 2011)

Brutal la que descubre las pajas de su marido y se sorprende.


----------



## rakugaki (5 Ene 2011)

Este hilo es la hostia, entre los histerismos de princesita de algunas de ese foro y la de las pajas, me han acabado de matar


----------



## otelo (5 Ene 2011)

Gracias por este hilo, me lo he leído entero y me habéis regalado 2 horas de carcajadas.


----------



## John Oxenham (5 Ene 2011)

Me gustaría tomarme una cerveza con algún marido de esas visilleras, seguro que a la tercera ronda se me derrumba contándome la historia de su vida de la que no es protagonista.

Veo mucho calzonazos, veleta en ese foro porque en ningún momento hablan en plural siempre es la opinión de la mujer la que cuenta exclusivamente.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Me gustaría tomarme una cerveza con algún marido de esas visilleras, seguro que a la tercera ronda se me derrumba contándome la historia de su vida de la que no es protagonista.
> 
> Veo mucho calzonazos, veleta en ese foro porque en ningún momento hablan en plural siempre es la opinión de la mujer la que cuenta exclusivamente.









Pero... es que ellos no tienen sentimientos, se limitan en pintar la casa en pijama e ir a comprar el pan en chandal y zapatillas rebook blancas.


----------



## Grulla (6 Ene 2011)

Crozet dijo:


> Brutal la que descubre las pajas de su marido y se sorprende.



Yo creo que si ve mi ordenador se suicida o se mete a monja ::


----------



## sada (6 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AN7jhXlYEc8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AN7jhXlYEc8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 1.6€ cada una aprox con 100€ tienes mas que de sobra y es bonito y mucho mas practico que soltar mariposas, esto es un precioso espectaculo de luz.



que es esto de luces que has puesto??? que chulo??


----------



## LOLEANTE (6 Ene 2011)

Grulla dijo:


> Yo creo que si ve mi ordenador se suicida o se mete a monja ::



que le den acceso a veteranos ::::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> que le den acceso a veteranos ::::



En veteranos hay otro hilo donde se comentan las aberraciones que pueden leerse en forobodas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/veteranos/177438-pepitas-de-todoboda.html


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

vaya!, tenemos burbujistas dentro de las amistades y familiares de la subespecie "visillerae todobodus"... esa es la conclusión que he podido sacar después de leer algunos de los siguientes posts que he revisado
el hilo comienza asi: SOS, SOS necesito Ayuda urgente!!!



> Hola chicas, yo no sé si os pasó lo mismo a vosotras, pero ya estoy harta de algún comentario fuera de lugar, por parte de amigas, etc.
> Por ejemplo...*Gastarse tanto dinero en un vestido, sólo para unas horas, y luego, para divorciarte... *¿*Os vais de luna de miel a París y Lanzarote*? ¡Pero si podéis ir a esos sitios en cualquier ocasión!
> Te casas, *¿por qué? ¿para qué? *Cuando lleves un tiempo casada se te va a poner un pandero como una catedral...
> Y el último "...pensaba comprarme un vestido de Adolfo Domínguez, pero no me lo voy a poner, no quiero quitar protagonismo a la novia..."
> ...





> ....mi respuesta fue que me hace mas ilusión ir a Cuba que a *China o Thailandia *etc, y que *como se nota que ella no paga hipoteca jajaja *y punto



. 



> ...Ahhh lo mejor es que añade: ¿Pero ya tenéis piso? Ufff...





> ...Ufff, a mí es que me viene fatal de dinero y ¿Por qué se tienen que casar en ese sitio?...





> ...Otra, de una tía de mi novio... "A tus primas que les pongan pizza o ensaladas, que a ellas no les gusta casi nada" (Vamos, menú a la carta...) ...





> ....Y ya el colmo. *Hemos hecho una página web de nuestra boda. Lo típico, fotillos, noticias, etc. *Le añadimos una encuesta preguntando "¿Qué os parece la página web?" Y los ítems son: me encanta, está bonita, es un poco cursi y es feísima.
> Está ganando "me encanta" pero también *tienen muchos votos los ítems negativos*...
> Yo cada vez que veo que nos votan mal lo flipo. ¿Por qué lo hacen? ¿Por molestar? ¿Por envidia? Es que no lo puedo entender...





> ... Mi madre que esto de casarme en plena crisis solo se me ocurre a mi... Mi hermana que pk en vez de invitar a 100 no invito solo a 20... Mi padre que para que me caso que las estadisticas dicen que el 90% de los casados se divorcian...





> ...a mi un monton de gente me ha dicho que *como se me ocurre casarme en plena crisis,* pero vamos a ver, es que me pensaban pagar la boda o k? ¡Ke mas les dará! Llevo casi 10 años con mi novio, *si tengo que esperar a que se pase la crisis *sumale otros 10 y no me da la gana...



....


> Creo que debemos tener los mismos amigos pk a mi tb me pasa lo de la despedida. Mi novio tiene un amigo (el que peor me cae pk será...) que un día me dijo delante de mi novio y de todos los demas:
> el dia que os caseis, *yo lo siento mucho por ti, pero en la despedida de tu novio va haber alcohol, drogas y putas como nunca se ha visto... [/B*



*]*


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> "Creo que debemos tener los mismos amigos pk a mi tb me pasa lo de la despedida. Mi novio tiene un amigo (el que peor me cae pk será...) que un día me dijo delante de mi novio y de todos los demas:
> el dia que os caseis, *yo lo siento mucho por ti, pero en la despedida de tu novio va haber alcohol, drogas y putas como nunca se ha visto... *".]



Ese tío es muy jrande ::


----------



## ramirolr (6 Ene 2011)

Pásame el enlace de ese hilo que citas, perlenbacher.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Ene 2011)

Llevo una hora leyendo ese foro y os lo digo de verdad, me encuentro hasta mal.

Ahora entiendo el t.p.t.s


----------



## pollo (6 Ene 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Visillera expatriada a las Inglaterras dixit
> 
> 
> _________________
> ...



Menos un par de ellas, las demás no es que hayan salido del país, es que no han cruzado la calle. ¡Se sorprenden de que en otros sitios la gente tenga costumbres distintas! OMG!!!



kamikaze dijo:


> Esta sí que es cojonuda (si es que ese foro es una mina).
> 
> Visillera descubre que su Pepito...
> 
> ...ve porno por el hinternec. :XX:



Leed el hilo porque es acojonantísimo...
La primera conclusión a la que se llega es que la que abre el hilo es mongola perdida. No hay otra conclusión posible.
A la persona que mejor consejos le da (y sensatísimos) casi la pone a caer de un burro porque se siente atacada, la muy imbécil. Luego lo habla con el marido y dice que bueno, que vale. Y en vez de tratarlo con mano izquierda, la muy estúpida presiona al tío para que le cuente todo sobre (atención) quien es la actriz porno. ¿WTF::? Y que vaya asco que le toque su marido todo palote por haber visto una escena porno... 
Le dicen que es normal, que lo acepte, que así lo único que va a conseguir es que su marido se esconda más aun o que se acabe jartando y la tía saca las garras y se pone a decir que se metan en su vida que a ella qué les importa lo que ella piense sobre el porno... a las mismas que les pide consejo.

Menuda subnormal. Las otras no la mandan a paseo porque ese foro es más civilizado.

¿Pero de donde salen estas estúpidas?


----------



## pollo (6 Ene 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo una hora leyendo ese foro y os lo digo de verdad, me encuentro hasta mal.
> 
> Ahora entiendo el t.p.t.s



Pues a eso nos referimos cuando hablamos de la española media. ¿O qué os pensabais, que nos lo estábamos inventando?

Tuve de estas no sólo parejas, sino amigas y compañeras de curro. A patadas.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Ene 2011)

pollo dijo:


> Pues a eso nos referimos cuando hablamos de la española media. ¿O qué os pensabais, que nos lo estábamos inventando? Tuve de estas no sólo parejas, sino amigas y compañeras de curro. A patadas.



Supongo que siempre me he movido en un círculo muy cerrado, pero es que estoy flipando.

No entiendo que nadie soporte a una persona así a su lado¡ es que me muero del asco¡


----------



## ramirolr (6 Ene 2011)

Aún queda alguna española decente.


----------



## pollo (6 Ene 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Supongo que siempre me he movido en un círculo muy cerrado, pero es que estoy flipando.
> 
> No entiendo que nadie soporte a una persona así a su lado¡ es que me muero del asco¡



Lo extraño es que sufren una especie de proceso de maduración larval, como los gremlins. Al principio no sospechas nada y cuando te quieres dar cuenta la cosa cambia que lo flipas.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> Pásame el enlace de ese hilo que citas, perlenbacher.



Está en veteranos y no se puede acceder a menos que tengas un mínimo de mensajes, creo que 300 (aunque hay gente que ha entrado como si tal cosa).

Supongo que se movió a veteranos para ocultar una incursión trolera, pero al final animosa se chivó :ouch:


----------



## ramirolr (6 Ene 2011)

Gracias por la información perlenbacher.


----------



## GreedIsGood (6 Ene 2011)

Menudas risas con este hilo!


----------



## Dawkins (6 Ene 2011)

> ... Mi madre que esto de casarme en plena crisis solo se me ocurre a mi... Mi hermana que pk en vez de invitar a 100 no invito solo a 20... Mi padre que para que me caso que las estadisticas dicen que el 90% de los casados se divorcian...



Vamos, que su familia tiene sentido común, y ella ha salido tonta del bote xDDDDD.. que grande


----------



## 1936 (6 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Me encanta tu firma. :XX:



Ufff, estos especímenes darían para un hilo propio. Si eso es lo que publican en FB como algo "normal", puedes imaginar el resto.

Lo malo es que visiten este foro y se reconozcan. Jo, menuda tontería acabo de soltar ::


----------



## Mamporrero (6 Ene 2011)

Me guardo este hilo para releerlo en caso de que me llegue alguna vez el dia. Gracias burbujistas.


----------



## SunZi (6 Ene 2011)

De la chica que pilló a su marido viendo porno:

_Bueno bueno buenooooooo como se va calentando el tema!! jajaja, bueno lo primero es que no es mi novio, sino mi marido. Y *no creo que el me tuviera que reprochar nada de que yo invada su intimidad* :. porque el ordenador es de los dos y si le di para atrás.... fue por pura "casualidad" jajaja, aún no le he dicho a él como logré llegar a averiguar lo que veía. además *no creo que sea la única que por ejemplo le registre el movil por simple curiosidad* :no:, creo que casi todas lo hemos hecho... igual que la mayoría de los hombres ve porno, la mayoría de las mujeres hemos registrado su movil... de hecho yo solo se lo he registrado dos veces en todo el tiempo que llevamos juntos. (quizá porque en anteriores relaciones lo hice y descubrí que llevaba más cuernos que un reno), pero bueno yo creo que es lógico "asustarme" de lo que descubrí, porque precisamente, como decís he descubierto que es "humano", y *no me importa para nada haberle hecho pasar vergüenza* :8:, porque si eso ha valido para que *se lleve más cuidado a la hora de ver algo que a mí no me gusta* :, lo haga con más cuidado, que no kiero ir abriendo el ordenador y que me salga de repente un "pornometraje", y que queréis que os diga.... desde ese día está maravillosamente meloso, cariñosooo, *papa noel se haportado suuuper bien y hoy me ha dado dinero para comprarme ropa *que tengo en una tienda un 50% de descuento!! jajaja!! ellos son pornográficos por naturaleza... yo soy caprichosa por naturaleza también jajajaja y bueno ya cuando se lo decía el jueves es que le decía "VES PORNOCONEJO" no podía parar de reirme, ahora lo sé, pero hago como que se me olvida, no voy a crucificarlo por eso, pero más le vale que no me vuelva a encontrar eso en el ordenador, que lo haga, vale, pero discretamente. 

Bueno ahí va otro mensaje mío.. a ver que reacción provoca este jajajaj 

BESICOS A TODAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_


Pobre chaval, de verdad que me dá lástima su marido. Casarse con una choni porqueyolovalguista, manipuladora y controladora a la que parece que le divierte hacer pasar vergüenza a su marido, peeeero cuando este le afloja la pasta para comprarse sus caprichos ya se le cambia la cara. Este chico va a vivir sometido. El chantage emocional está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## ojiplática30 (6 Ene 2011)

ATENCIÓN: el recuento de sobres produce inapetencia sexual en la nocge de bodas...

Ojito al post, que no tiene desperdicio:

_"Entonces, en la noche de bodas hay temita?"
Una respuesta: 
Jajaja, me ha hecho mucha gracia el título del post, por eso me he decidido a entrar y contar mi experiencia.

En mi caso se puede decir que nuestra noche de bodas fué una montaña rusa de emociones pues, llegamos un poco cansados de todo el día, ya que nos casamos a las 11 de la mañana, salimos de la hacienda casi a la 1 de la madrugada y la noche anterior no pudimos dormir de los nervios! Llegamos a casa y dos amigas nuestras con sus respectivos, a los que queremos mogollón a los cuatro, nos habían preparado la casa de lo más romántico y bonito que os podéis imaginar, con velitas, champan, fresas,... vamos, que el ambiente invitaba... Wink , pero como al día siguiente íbamos con prisas, al ratillo nos pusimos a contar sobres... ahí vino el bajón y me harté de llorar, ahí fué cuando mi marido se plantó, me dijo que no estaba dispuesto a que una manda de **** arruinasen nuestra noche de bodas, así que, prácticamente me obligó a ir al baño, desmaquillarme, me fué ayudando de la manera más romántica del mundo a quitarme el peinado, el vestido... y sí, hubo temita y de la manera más romántica y bonita, llena de emociones como si fuese la primera vez..._
_________________

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ojiplática30 (6 Ene 2011)

SunZi dijo:


> De la chica que pilló a su marido viendo porno:
> 
> 
> Pobre chaval, de verdad que me dá lástima su marido. Casarse con una choni porqueyolovalguista, manipuladora y controladora a la que parece que le divierte hacer pasar vergüenza a su marido, peeeero cuando este le afloja la pasta para comprarse sus caprichos ya se le cambia la cara. Este chico va a vivir sometido. El chantage emocional está a la vuelta de la esquina.




Tienes toda la razón. Pero creo que algunos hombres no saben estar solos o prefieren esta con estas chonis que conocen desde los veinte años por miedo a salir al mundo exterior y ver que hay mujeres que no son así. Pero les vence la pereza y prefieren estar viendo escaparates por centros comerciales con una manipuladora aburrida y previsible, en una vida anodina y sin sentido a la preocupantes edad de 25-35 años.

Es así. Y estas barriobajeras manipuladoras les tienen bien cogidos de los huevos porque saben que ellos están atrapados en esa mierda de vida de hipotecón en adosado-Seat León-paseo por el centro comercial-quedar con otras parejas los fines de semana-no saber ya ni que decirse-follar solo en fin de semana-

Es lo que hay. Cada uno es libre de redirigir su vida donde quiera. Si no lo hacen es porque ellos son igual de chonis que ellas.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo una hora leyendo ese foro y os lo digo de verdad, me encuentro hasta mal.
> 
> Ahora entiendo el t.p.t.s



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2tz5lEIbfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ojiplática30 (6 Ene 2011)

DEPRESIÓN POST-BODA...
No si el caso es que estas visilleras son unas pusilánimes y después de la boda ven que todo ha sido un circo y que ya no tienen nada más que hacer en la vida...se les acaba la ilusión y la fuerza en una puta boda!!!!!!!


_
Hola chicas!!

Vaya si existe la depresión post-boda!!!!!!!!!!
Me casé hace 3 meses y pico y todo salió muy bien.

Sin embargo, ahora siento como si llevara casada mil años, añorando el ajetreo de los preparativos del que antes me quejaba!!

*Dediqué tanto esfuerzo trabajo a la boda que me siento vacía e inútil.*_

*Ya no soy esa persona radiante que sale en las precisosas fotos del albúm ... porque la verdad, no me reconozco. No tengo ese brillo en los ojos. Mi marido tampoco lo tiene.
*_
Creo que en la boda, estás en el piso mil y de repente, te pegas una leche bestial. *Ya no eres la princesa por un día de la que todo el mundo está pendiente. Ya no tienes nada que organizar. No tienes metas!!*_


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (6 Ene 2011)

Es lo que tiene convertir tu vida en una casposa película Disney, donde después del bodorrio pone The End.


----------



## Exor (6 Ene 2011)

Grandisimo hilo digno de "Celtiberia Show"...


----------



## Adenina (6 Ene 2011)

*"Ya no eres la princesa por un día de la que todo el mundo está pendiente. Ya no tienes nada que organizar. No tienes metas!!"*

Me parece legendaria esa frase aunque da tristeza pensar que existe gente con esa mentalidad.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

Crozet dijo:


> Es lo que tiene convertir tu vida en una casposa película Disney, donde después del bodorrio pone The End.



En realidad pone The End?, queda la secuela en la que la princesita se queda con todo el reino para ella sola y el principe se convierte en mendigo ::


----------



## Visillera (6 Ene 2011)

No hay que echar las culpas siempre a ellas. Ellos podrían decir: "no paso por ahí" y entre los dos llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## John Oxenham (6 Ene 2011)

ojiplática30 dijo:


> DEPRESIÓN POST-BODA...
> No si el caso es que estas visilleras son unas pusilánimes y después de la boda ven que todo ha sido un circo y que ya no tienen nada más que hacer en la vida...se les acaba la ilusión y la fuerza en una puta boda!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la diría, si pudiese ser franco con ella y estuviese dispuesto a recibir una mala contestación, que es lo que tiene darse cuenta de la vida tan triste y anodina que tiene, y sobre todo que su mundo gire en torno a una ilusión que, una vez desvanecida, sólo deja el regusto amargo de lo que un día fue y nunca más será.


----------



## chakarte (6 Ene 2011)

Vaya hilo más acojonante!!! menudas elementas hay por las hispanias..


----------



## Visillera (6 Ene 2011)

> Hola chicas.... tengo un problema con un par de parejas de amigos... antes eramos muy amigos... sobre todo una de las chicas (vamos a llamarla "V") y yo... ella empezó a salir con su novio(vamos a llamarlo "S") y yo con el mio que además eran amigos de siempre.... el año pasado fuimos a la boda de otros amigos(vamos a llamarlos "J" y "A") que antes eran comunes pero debido a una discusión dejamos de hablarnos. Estos amigos J y A nos invitaron a su boda y arreglamos las cosas con ellos (no hay que ser orgullosos....) pero a la otra pareja S y V no les gusto que nosotros fueramos y que a ellos no los invitaran... por lo que comenzaron a separarse del grupo. el grupo de amigos está formado por muchos más.. eramos 15 y hemos quedado en 8...
> total, que estos amigos del S y V se separaron, aunque nos veíamos casi no había contacto...... ahora que nos casamos nosotros, nos apetecía un montón invitarlos a S y V, y claro, los amigos comentan, así que llegó a sus oidos que los ibamos a llamar para quedar, tomar algo e invitarlos a la boda.... la respuesta de ellos fue "que jeta de invitarnos, no??"
> Y yo pienso, como alguien puede pensar que tengo morro porque querer que venga a mi boda e intentar arreglar las cosas ???.
> Al final los invitamos igual, aún no les hemos dado la invitación, aún no las tenemos, pero duele que piensen así... yo ya paso pero tengo miedo de que si vienen a la boda nos lo hagan pasar mal... espero que no.....
> ...



_________________

Este testimonio es jrande.


----------



## LOLEANTE (6 Ene 2011)

ojiplática30 dijo:


> DEPRESIÓN POST-BODA...
> No si el caso es que estas visilleras son unas pusilánimes y después de la boda ven que todo ha sido un circo y que ya no tienen nada más que hacer en la vida...se les acaba la ilusión y la fuerza en una puta boda!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



jajaja no puede ser real, eso es una trollada fijo


----------



## sada (6 Ene 2011)

hay un hilo de noches de bodas????


----------



## Visillera (6 Ene 2011)

Aquí lo tiene usted, sada.
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Entonces...¿¿¿la noche de bodas hay temita??? jeje


----------



## guajiro (6 Ene 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> _________________
> 
> Este testimonio es jrande.



Link o baneo


----------



## guajiro (6 Ene 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Aquí lo tiene usted, sada.
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Entonces...¿¿¿la noche de bodas hay temita??? jeje





> pues yo si lo tuve, más por el que por mi, porque *me pasé un buen rato llorando por la putada de los vasos con agua *por todo el suelo que nos hicieron, que nos llevó 1 hora quitar... casí me cargo a mi cuñado... en fin!





> Y en mi caso me puse mala, q coji frio en la iglesia, *tardamos una semana en consumar*, ya me decia el marido q queria ir a hablar con el cura.



::



> Jajaja si yo he visto la peli!
> Mi chico también me dice que quiere tema la noche de bodas! *yo me rio *porque todas mis amigas cuentan que estaban tan cansadas que se quedaron dormidas. Pero bueno *ya veremos*...





> Yo tube y mas q nunca a pesar de lo cansada q estaba pero necesitaba sentirlo xq en la boda la gente nos robaba tiempo xq kerian q estubiesems cn ells y lo disfrutamos pco junts.Pero tube mala suerte porq llegamos y ubo cuando ibams a x el segundo nos llama mi madre q no tiene llaves q estan de puerta afuera y q se las llebase mi hermano pero mi hermano entr la borrachera y q no eramos de alli no se las podia llebar asiq tubimos q coger el coche y llebar las llaves cn el jacuzi lleno y la botella de champan y las copas flores ect(regalo de motel)en la habitacion.Decidi ponerme su camisa el cancan y el ropa normal e ir a llevarsela q estaba la casa a 40 minuts depaso cogims el dinero pa pagar la mitad de la boda
> _________________
> *Yo me caso el 26 de febrero y lo celebro en portugal en una quinta preciosa y de precio genial.Me caso en quiñones soy la 1
> y toy nerviosa.Vivo cn mis padres y teng22 años y1hija y cuand le diej qme casaba les dio algo xo ahora tan contentos*



::


----------



## Estoseacaba (6 Ene 2011)

Don Alvaro dijo:


> ¿Es eso su máxima meta en la vida? Desde luego que vida más patética



¡Ostras! Pues le cedo la organización de mi boda: ella sigue teniendo metas y yo dejo descanso un poco. Todos ganamos. No entiendo como alguien puede disfrutar tanto con lo que supone la organización de la boda; cuando llego del bufete y todavía me queda el trabajo en casa (hoy llevo desde las 6:00AM cocinando), os juro que el tema boda es más otra obligación que una enorme ilusión.


----------



## trafec (6 Ene 2011)

Punset dijo:


> pues a mí este traje me gusta.



Pues ahora que veo tu foto, recuerdo que mi única acción heroica en esta vida fué salvar a una novia de un WC: se había quedado encallada con todos esos hierros de los faldones dentro del cubículo de 1,5x1,5 m2. Al fin entre varias conseguimos sacarla, un poco despeinada todo hay que decirlo y seguia sin haber podido mear. 

Novias que escojais vestidos con hierros varios: primero a medir los aseos del restaurante. 

PS: sorprendente la participación en éste hilo. Me pregunto...


----------



## yquemas (6 Ene 2011)

jajajaajjaa, reconozco que me he reido mucho con este hilo y sobre todo con el de las bodas y soy chica!!! 
Supongo que a todo el mundo, o a casi todo, le hace ilusión que el dia de su boda salga todo bien y todo el mundo disfrute, pero lo que hacen estas chicas es aparentar lo que no son y que no tienen.... Yo no me he casado todavia, pero vamos, si un dia lo hago, pues haré algo acorde a mis posibilidades, si tengo que recortar gastos, lo hago, pero no voy a pedir un préstamo para estar años acordandome de la boda! No jodas...


----------



## CouCou (6 Ene 2011)

ojiplática30 dijo:


> DEPRESIÓN POST-BODA...
> No si el caso es que estas visilleras son unas pusilánimes y después de la boda ven que todo ha sido un circo y que ya no tienen nada más que hacer en la vida...se les acaba la ilusión y la fuerza en una puta boda!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:8: no me lo puedo creer... qué mierda de gente es esta????

Llevo un buen rarto riéndome con todo el hilo... pero esto me ha dado ganas hasta de llorar y mucha vergüenza ajena.

La peor parte desde luego se la lleva el marido.... ahora le tocará preñarse para tener algo en lo que invertir el tiempo...


----------



## Kalevala (6 Ene 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> > Hola chicas.... tengo un problema con un par de parejas de amigos... antes eramos muy amigos... sobre todo una de las chicas (vamos a llamarla "V") y yo... ella empezó a salir con su novio(vamos a llamarlo "S") y yo con el mio que además eran amigos de siempre.... el año pasado fuimos a la boda de otros amigos(vamos a llamarlos "J" y "A") que antes eran comunes pero debido a una discusión dejamos de hablarnos. Estos amigos J y A nos invitaron a su boda y arreglamos las cosas con ellos (no hay que ser orgullosos....) pero a la otra pareja S y V no les gusto que nosotros fueramos y que a ellos no los invitaran... por lo que comenzaron a separarse del grupo. el grupo de amigos está formado por muchos más.. eramos 15 y hemos quedado en 8...
> > total, que estos amigos del S y V se separaron, aunque nos veíamos casi no había contacto...... ahora que nos casamos nosotros, nos apetecía un montón invitarlos a S y V, y claro, los amigos comentan, así que llegó a sus oidos que los ibamos a llamar para quedar, tomar algo e invitarlos a la boda.... la respuesta de ellos fue "que jeta de invitarnos, no??"
> > Y yo pienso, como alguien puede pensar que tengo morro porque querer que venga a mi boda e intentar arreglar las cosas ???.
> > Al final los invitamos igual, aún no les hemos dado la invitación, aún no las tenemos, pero duele que piensen así... yo ya paso pero tengo miedo de que si vienen a la boda nos lo hagan pasar mal... espero que no.....
> ...



El tema este de los enfados entre pareja cuando ellos no se habian enfadado nunca (de dejarse de hablar, seguro que de ostias sí) es una de las cosas que mas me jodía de las tías.

E mi grupo de amigos eramos uns 15 o 20. Fue llegar las novias y nos fuimos separando. Al poco tiempo era imposible quedar en parejas, o nosotros solos o nada.
En mi caso, la mía no dejaba de sacar todos los defctos de todos, que los tenían, pero eran mis amgos. Y luego las malas caras al quedar y al estar, los comentarios por lo bajini, el enfado de despues, el caastigo" sin polvo, etc.
Asi le pasó claro, que en cuanto conocí a otra ahi se quedó :XX:

En cambio si era con sus amigas, si que ibamos en parejas y no podía habe ni una mala cara, ni un comentario (mucho menos si alguna estaba buenorra), ni nada malo.

En fin que entiendo a los PPF (Pay Per Fuck):Aplauso:


----------



## ramirolr (6 Ene 2011)

¿Alguien tiene ganas de meter un poco de cizaña en este tema? Estas visilleras no son como las de facilísimo, necesitan un empujoncito.



> Hola wapísimas, me caso el 7 de junio de este año.
> Nunca había pasado por este foro, pero acabo de ver que existe y quizá (ojalá!)me podais echar una mano en las muchas dudas que tengo a raiz de mi inminente enlace.
> 
> Os cuento, hace dos años mi pareja heredó de su madre (en vida, es decir, ella aún está viva) una finca y una casa. Ahora me gustaría que dicha propiedad pasase a figurar a nombre de los dos, pero me han comentado que al tratarse de una herencia la cosa es complicada, que hay que esperar unos plazos en los cuales el transmitente (creo que se dice así)puede revocar su decisión y después figuran como bienes gratuitos del que lo recibe. Nosotros hemos pensado en casarnos por lo civil y poner dichas propiedades como bienes gananciales del matrimonio, pero me han comentado que no es posible precisamente por tratarse de bienes de obtención gratuita de uno de los cónyugues...es eso cierto? qué opción me recomendais para que yo figure también? Por favor, necesito ayuda con relativa urgencia...Muchas gracias


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



La boda de mi hermana fue asi tambien, muy intima y barata, lo mas caro fueron los trajes, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo, trajes elegantes para la ocasion pero sencillos, nada de trajes de 2000 euros ni demas gansadas.

Aunque hay una solucion mucho mejor que una boda lonchafinista, y es, directamente no casarse.


----------



## yquemas (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene ganas de meter un poco de cizaña en este tema? Estas visilleras no son como las de facilísimo, necesitan un empujoncito.



Joder que grande la tia!!!!!! Le está desplumando incluso antes de casarse!!!


----------



## guajiro (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene ganas de meter un poco de cizaña en este tema? Estas visilleras no son como las de facilísimo, necesitan un empujoncito.



Porque no poneis links? 

Menuda HDLGP. Y seguro que el pagafantas lo pone a medias.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2011)

SunZi dijo:


> En fín, si con el mismo esmero, detalle y antelación con que preparan la boda planificasen la firma de la hipoteca para comprar el nido de amor, seguro que se llevarían menos disgustos.



La verdad que es extraña la obsesión con la que planean la boda hasta sus mas mínimos detalles y en cambio cuando se trata de firmar la hipoteca ni siquiera dedican 5 minutos a echar cuentas ni mucho menos se leen el contrato.


----------



## Kalevala (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene ganas de meter un poco de cizaña en este tema? Estas visilleras no son como las de facilísimo, necesitan un empujoncito.



Esto tuvo su hilo propio que ahora no encuentro. Lo+unico que encuentro es un comentario sobre el hilo aqui:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-pasa-y-tomate-un-cafe-154.html#post3138227


----------



## Adenina (6 Ene 2011)

...............


----------



## Visillera (6 Ene 2011)

Tico dijo:


> La verdad que es extraña la obsesión con la que planean la boda hasta sus mas mínimos detalles y en cambio cuando se trata de firmar la hipoteca ni siquiera dedican 5 minutos a echar cuentas ni mucho menos se leen el contrato.



Totalmetne de acuerdo, así luce el pelo.


----------



## guajiro (6 Ene 2011)

Tico dijo:


> La verdad que es extraña la obsesión con la que planean la boda hasta sus mas mínimos detalles y en cambio cuando se trata de firmar la hipoteca ni siquiera dedican 5 minutos a echar cuentas ni mucho menos se leen el contrato.



Porque en el fondo no son tan tontas, y saben que si realmente empiezan a hacer numeros ven que aquello no hay por donde cogerlo... asi que a salto de caballo, se firma y asi aparecen los mantras del "al principio cuesta pero luego ni te enteras".


----------



## ramirolr (6 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Porque no poneis links?
> 
> Menuda HDLGP. Y seguro que el pagafantas lo pone a medias.



Quien tenga ganas de trolear un poquito:
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - qu debo hacer para figurar tambin como propietaria
[sección "Las recién casadas te aconsejan" (a desplumar al pagafantas, claro)]

Sería genial un Lord Haw Haw.

Esta historia que alguien ha insertado en el foro es vieja, procede de los foros de facilísimo donde una arpía pretendia quedarse con el piso de su novio.
Pues bien, esta es la EDICIÓN RELOADED especial para nuestras wapíssimas de TODOBODA.


----------



## guajiro (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> Quien tenga ganas de trolear un poquito:
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - qu debo hacer para figurar tambin como propietaria
> [sección "Las recién casadas te aconsejan" (a desplumar al pagafantas, claro)]
> 
> ...



Eso es un troll como una casa:

- 2 mensajes
- nick: tech4ppc y firma: RAMIROLR (??)
- hola wapisimas
- nunca habia pasado por este foro (excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta).


----------



## ferengi (6 Ene 2011)

Vaya he descubierto una cosa en comun con los burbujista y las chicas de foroboda ellas tambien son fans de hacendado y del mercadona...

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - HACENDADO

Cuidado burbujistas.. se empieza por algun en comun como el mercadona y se acaba... empepitado


----------



## x-rosenfield (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> Quien tenga ganas de trolear un poquito:
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - qu debo hacer para figurar tambin como propietaria
> [sección "Las recién casadas te aconsejan" (a desplumar al pagafantas, claro)]
> 
> ...



I+D Feminazi (VII): Los foros de Facilisimo.com - CONTRA LOS GIGANTES


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> aunque no lo comparto,entiendo la ilusion, se nos inculca que debemos ser princesas y que el dia de nuestras bodas tiene que ser magico.....es normal.



Tú no eres una princesa ni lo vas a ser nunca.

El día de tu boda no tiene nada de "mágico" ni lo va a tener nunca.

No es nada normal que tú te creas que eres una princesa y que tu boda es magica. Estás loca si piensas eso.


----------



## x-rosenfield (6 Ene 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Vaya he descubierto una cosa en comun con los burbujista y las chicas de foroboda ellas tambien son fans de hacendado y del mercadona...
> 
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - HACENDADO
> 
> Cuidado burbujistas.. se empieza por algun en comun como el mercadona y se acaba... empepitado



Hacendado me hallo


----------



## ratoncitoperez (6 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> Quien tenga ganas de trolear un poquito:
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - qu debo hacer para figurar tambin como propietaria
> [sección "Las recién casadas te aconsejan" (a desplumar al pagafantas, claro)]
> 
> ...



¡Que fuerte!, leyendo estas cosas me avergüenzo de ser mujer.
Yo me fui a vivir con mi pareja. Nos casamos cuando mi hija tenía 10 añitos por lo civil, era verano y fuimos los dos vestidos con la ropa habitual que nos sentaba mejor. Después a comer a un restaurante de un conocido y cada uno para su casa.


----------



## John Oxenham (6 Ene 2011)

Rigormortis dijo:


> No es que me haga gracia lo de disfrazarme, pero lo utilizaré como excusa para vestirme de algo que siempre he querido. Soy friki, lo se.
> 
> Uniforme de Regimiento Panzer de las Waffen SS
> 
> ...



Ya de paso échate una de estas







Lo mismo la necesitas


----------



## LOLEANTE (6 Ene 2011)

Esta de la foto recomendando roscones de bizcocho :XX::XX:







El marido se caso con una y por las fotos ya tiene 2 ::


----------



## guajiro (6 Ene 2011)

Lo de las fotos me parece de mal gusto... cada uno es como es no? Supongo que tu seras Brad Pitt.


----------



## Skche_III (6 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> y eso?? que tenga una hipoteca no significa que sea una pepita, el termino pepito vino de una historia antaño contada, pepito relampago creo que era, no todos los hipotecados son pepitos.



1. traidora

2. pepitorra

y punto.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Ene 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Esta de la foto recomendando roscones de bizcocho :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> El marido se caso con una y por las fotos ya tiene 2 ::



Qué gracioso, una gorda, vamos a tirarle piedras :ouch:


----------



## Estrafalarius (7 Ene 2011)

Es un poco viejo, pero es eterno...



> *El tipo aburrido de la mesa del fondo*
> Hernán Casciari | 23 de septiembre, 2005
> 
> En las fiestas de casamiento yo soy el que se queda solo, sentado a un costado de la mesa, mientras los demás bailan fingiendo que son un trencito. Yo soy ése porque en la vida hay roles que debemos cumplir. Alguien debe ser el borracho que da vergüenza ajena, y alguien tiene que ser la yegua omnipresente con el vestido rojo, y alguien tiene que ser el novio, y alguien tiene que ser la bisabuela que fuma, y alguien tiene que ser un primo que vino desde Boston especialmente a la boda. Yo soy el aburrido de la mesa del fondo. Y no me quejo.
> ...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Ene 2011)

Rigormortis dijo:


> Que hilo !
> 
> Yo me casé en el 2006, en el Registro Civil de Barna. Tanto mi mujer ( ahora ex ) como yo, con la ropa que llevamos diariamente, o sea: tejanos, bambas o zapatos y camiseta. Unos 15 invitados. La boda duró 10 minutos de reloj y luego nos fuimos al Euskal Etxea a beber cerveza y comer tapas. Me gasté unos 100 y poco euros.
> 
> ...



Va así disfrazado a una boda, suponemos que le gusta...


----------



## LOLEANTE (7 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Lo de las fotos me parece de mal gusto... cada uno es como es no? Supongo que tu seras Brad Pitt.



No me río de que este gorda, me río de que recomienda comer roscones de bizcocho con nata y tal..


----------



## flanagan (7 Ene 2011)

Jodo, tremendo lo de foronovias.
Luego dicen de forocoches.
Y anda que no se notan las aportaciones de burbujistas ¿verdad Mataviboras y KarlFC? De todas maneras estas pivas tienen las ideas incrustadas en su ser y son inmutables a cualquier crítica o puesta en cuestión de las mismas.

Yo me quedo con algunas muestras de inconsciencia:
Una decía que pasada la boda ya no tenía mas metas en la vida. Que cachonda ¿y pagar el préstamo qué, rica?
Y ojeando el de hacendado vemos una perla.
Extracto del foro de Hacendado:


> ¿Habéis probado el quita esmalte del botecito pequeño rosa? Me parece comodísimo!
> 
> Me refiero a un botecito rosa pequeño que vas metiendo los dedos, los giras un poco y ya está!
> 
> ...



Podría ser perfectamente ácido fluorhídrico, visto el etiquetado del "producto"


----------



## sada (7 Ene 2011)

hoy sale en el confidencialdigital un articulo sobre las bodas y los vestidos..y china..un porcentaje enorme lo compra en china..


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Ene 2011)

flanagan dijo:


> Jodo, tremendo lo de foronovias.
> Luego dicen de forocoches.
> Y anda que no se notan las aportaciones de burbujistas ¿verdad Mataviboras y KarlFC? De todas maneras estas pivas tienen las ideas incrustadas en su ser y son inmutables a cualquier crítica o puesta en cuestión de las mismas.
> 
> ...




Coño pues si no tiene metas que se suicide y nos hace un favor petando bancos y pariendo criaturas neoesclavas ...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2011)

Que no decaiga este hilo, seguid pegando mensajes cachondos!

PD: Luego contare mi boda...


----------



## jababe (7 Ene 2011)

Diossssss... Os juro que me he visto las 26 páginas del tirón. No sé si alguna vez lo había hecho con algún otro tema del foro...

Me habéis entretenido un rato en esta triste mañana de puente de Reyes, en la que sólo "trabajamos" 4 pringaos...


----------



## CASPOSO (7 Ene 2011)

resumen :

Una pava se empepito y ya no daba para casarse , les llega una indemnizacion de 18000 pavos y dice que los va a " invertir" en la boda , depues de unoas respuestas sale una que se a hecho un presupuesto en excel y le sale por 43000 € y encima que no sabe de donde quitar porque todo le parece inprescindibles

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Presupuesto para la boda ¿es suficiente?



Hola a todas, tengo fecha para la boda desde hace casi un año, pero debido a q nos compramos una casa poco despues pensabamos dejar el tema aparcado y posponerla.

Ahora nos encontramos con 18 mil euros que nos van a pagar por una indemnizacion y mira por donde queremos invertirlo en eso. Pero mi pregunta es si con eso cubrimos gastos o deberia tener mas ahorrado. Con eso tenemos para el banquete y nos sobra un poco. ¿Soleis coger mucho dinero de los invitados? ¿son muchos mas gastos?

Es que solo tenemos mi sueldo ( q pago la hipoteca) y mis padres como q no me pueden ayudar. Estoy un poco asustada por no ser capaz de controlar los gastos al final. Aconsejadme por favor.

Un saludo.




Yo no tuve bastante con 18000, gasté sobre los 26 pero como dice Didyber depende del tipo de boda que quieras, dónde pienses ir de viaje, número de invitados...con lo que no contaría es con los regalos, porque algo cubre claro está, pero todo en mi caso por lo menos no.



Yo tuve una boda de 80 invitados, y me salio todo precisamente por 17900 mas o menos, de los cuales al final solo tuve que pagar yo unos 6000.
Como te dicen las chicas depende mucho de lo que quieras hacer, sobre todo del numero de invitados que tengas.



Pues yo me gastare unos 17000 ó 18000, con 70 invitados, todo depende de las cosas que elijas, vestido,fotografo,banquete,viaje de novios etc....pero sobre todo de la cantidad de invitados,porque en el banquete es en lo que mas te gastas



Me estais asustando de verdad!!
He hecho un presupuesto como si fuera un Plan de Negocio en una tabla excel y contando con todos los gastos de la boda (banquete, Recena
Decoración Floral, Fotógrafo, DJ, Barra Libre, Alianzas, Detalles/regalos, Vestido Novia, Vestido Novio, Viaje Novios, Donativo iglesia, Coro Iglesia, Flores iglesia, Autobuses, Invitaciones, Vestidos Pajes, Jamón+Cortador, Arras, Alquiler Finca) y con todo esto me sale un presupuesto de entre 37.000 y 43.000€.
¿Como narices haceis una boda por 18000€?
EXPLICARMELO POR FAVOR!
Espero que te sirva, nosotros estamos un poco alucinados y no sabemos de dónde bajar el presupuesto, todo nos parece imprescindible.


Sigo sin entender como podeis tener un presupuesto de 18.000€. Yo he intentado calcular todo incluyendo el jamón del coctel, los trajes de los pajes, la decoración floral de la iglesia, el donativo de la misma, arras, invitaciones....vamos que he pensado en todo, y mi presupuesto final siendo unos 170 invitados con un menú de 105€ me sale alrededor de 36.000€.
Por favor, me podríais ayudar a bajar esto, ya que, o yo estoy muy perdida o vosotras sois unas hachas.
Necesito urgentemente bajar mi presupuesto.


s cuento mi boda, mi presupuesto y como me salio.
Yo tenia 6000€ ahorrados cuadno decidimos casarnos.
Mi menu con barra libre, jamonero, pulpero, en una bodega espectacular y el dj que se saque al final al del restaurante me salio a 123€ persona, niños que fueron 10 a 70€, adultos fuimos 112.Mi menu fue muy bueno con 3 mariscos caros, rape y entrecot.
Yo me pague absolutamente todo, es decir, nadie me regalo el traje ni nada de nada referente a la boda.
Al final la boda total me salio en 28000€ , con los regalos juntamos 25000 por lo que solo pusimos de nuestro bolsillo 3000€, me hubiera bajado el presuspuesto pero me compre un vestido bastante caro que con complementos yo solita me puse en unos 4000€.
Eso si, ahorre en las invitaciones, recorri muchisimo y encontre las misamas a mitad de precio, algo sencillitos y baratito.Los detalles de las chicas tambien a 0'68€ y los empaqueto mi cuñada, el tabaco me lo trajeron de Canarais a menos de mitad de precio, las alianzas las hice con mi oro y de 550€ que me pedian por mis alianzas me las hicieron por 50€. El autobus recorri todos , regatee y me de 650 que me pedian lo consegui en 400€.El viaje me fui a Lanzarote pero en un hotel de lujo con todo incluido, pero lo pille con mucha antelacion y buscando la mejor oferta.
Al del restuarante tambien le regatee, ademas se nota que no hay tantas bodas porque ofrecen muchas mas cosas que antes.
Y asi en todo, la verdad es que cuide mucho todo, controle hasta el ultimo centimo.
Nuestros zapatos de rebajas, la ropa interior tb.
Buscar, porque yo todo lo lleve bueno y consegui muy buenos precios.
Ademas todos los invutados nos regalaron dinero y eso ayudo muchisimo!!!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2011)

gandalf el gris dijo:


> Nuevo mantra burbujista... gano 60.000, me mide 30 cm, y me casé por 57 céntimos...
> 
> 
> No cuela, aqui el que más o el que menos ha pasado por el aro...



Bueno, voy a contar mi boda burbujista...

Nos costo 200$, en Las Vegas. Nos recogio una limusina blanca en el hotel, nos llevo primero a sacar los certificados, y luego a la capilla, donde el mismo chofer paso a ser el fotografo. Era un negocio familiar, la mujer era la que llevaba todo. Es una famosa capilla donde se han casado algunos actores y aparece en varias peliculas.

El pastor era multi-creencias (vamos, que servia para casar a todo tipo de religiones). Nos hicieron unas 30 fotos dentro y fuera, y luego empezo la ceremonia grabada en video (unos 10 minutos).

Sin familiares ni nada, boda intima. Luego la limo nos llevo de vuelta al hotel, y alli nos bebimos el champan y nos hicimos mas fotos.

Ah, nos casamos por la tarde, pues esa misma manyana compramos "los trajes", ella un vestido blanco de verano por unos 50$, y yo una camisa blanca y corbata (fui en vaqueros oscuros). La tarde antes pillamos los anillos.

Por cierto, por menos del presupuesto medio de una boda estuvimos 2 meses recorriendo USA, costa oeste, desiertos, ruta 66, L.A, San Francisco, Las Vegas, (donde nos casamos a mitad del viaje), Texas, y costa Oeste (New York). La mayor parte del viaje en un Mustang descapotable.

El viaje no formaba parte de la boda, hicimos ese viaje y en medio del viaje y estando en Vegas, nos dio por casarnos.

PD: Todo pagado a tocateja of course y por un porcentaje de nuestros ahorros (como buen burbujista).


----------



## mercenario (7 Ene 2011)

Jrande malditos usureros, es ustec muy jrande, no hay otra palabra. :Aplauso:

Menuda diferencia de malgastar un paston en una imbecilidad superficial de un día a vivir una experiencia brutal en un viaje de dos meses

Actos como estos diferencian a un auténtico burbujista de un porqueyolovalguista. Teniendo el mismo dinero se puede gastar de muchas formas.


----------



## guajiro (7 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> resumen :
> 
> Una pava se empepito y ya no daba para casarse , les llega una indemnizacion de 18000 pavos y dice que los va a " invertir" en la boda , depues de unoas respuestas sale una que se a hecho un presupuesto en excel y le sale por 43000 € y encima que no sabe de donde quitar porque todo le parece inprescindibles
> 
> ...



Porque no dice la verdad? Que los 18000 euros es la indemnizacion por despido de su marido (solo ella trabaja). Bonita manera de invertir ese dinero, en un banquete de boda.


----------



## Kalevala (7 Ene 2011)

MALDITOS USUREROS tengo en mente un viaje de ese estilo y una duda: el coche.
Lo alquilasteis? mismo sitio recogida y entrega?
Lo comprasteis de 2a mano y luego lo vendisteis de nuevo?
Carnet de conducir europeo vale?

Gracias de antebrazo hamijo


----------



## Apretrujillos (7 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Eso es un troll como una casa:
> 
> - 2 mensajes
> - nick: tech4ppc y firma: RAMIROLR (??)
> ...



Joder, mandad para allá un escuadrón de trolleo...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> MALDITOS USUREROS tengo en mente un viaje de ese estilo y una duda: el coche.
> Lo alquilasteis? mismo sitio recogida y entrega?
> Lo comprasteis de 2a mano y luego lo vendisteis de nuevo?
> Carnet de conducir europeo vale?
> ...



Alquilabamos, todos los devolviamos en un sitio distinto. Para ello necesitas usar una companyia de las grandes (nosotros usabamos Hertz). 

Lo de comprar y vender lo estuve pensando antes de ir, pero era muy complicado para un extranjero. 

El carnet europeo vale, aunque aconsejan sacarse el permiso internacional de conduccion. Nosotros nos lo sacamos, es solo una manyana en trafico, simplemente hacen una copia de los datos en una especie de libro con todo en ingles.

El ultimo coche fue con National car, tambien empresa grande.

PD: Me descargue este hilo entero de forocoches, lo converti en PDF, y lo llevaba en el ipad como "biblia", e ibamos eligiendo los mejores sitios que veiamos de ese hilo. Te puedo decir que al final mi viaje fue mucho mejor que el de ese hilo de FC! FOTOS de mi viaje USA en un Mustang


----------



## tomasjos (7 Ene 2011)

Definitivamente estas buenas señoras no están en lo que celebran. Hala, cuarenta o cincuenta mil euros entregados así porque sí. Es que me molesta compartir nacionalidad -incluso especie- con semejante personal.


----------



## adrlana (7 Ene 2011)

sada dijo:


> hoy sale en el confidencialdigital un articulo sobre las bodas y los vestidos..y china..un porcentaje enorme lo compra en china..



yo lo he comprado en china 160€ me ha costado y es precioso,


----------



## guajiro (7 Ene 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Alquilabamos, todos los devolviamos en un sitio distinto. Para ello necesitas usar una companyia de las grandes (nosotros usabamos Hertz).
> 
> Lo de comprar y vender lo estuve pensando antes de ir, pero era muy complicado para un extranjero.
> 
> ...



Cuanto te costo todo? A mi tb me gustaria hacer un Coast-to-Coast alguna vez.


----------



## Skche_III (7 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> yo lo he comprado en china 160€ me ha costado y es precioso,



¿¿¿y adenás te casas???

por dios, carnet del partido hipócrita pero ya. ¿que coño has hecho en este foro durante años? del palo que ibas... ¿y que coño haces ahora aquí?

hipoteca y boda. joder, no sé si has tardado años en darte cuenta pero tu foro no es este, es el de todobobas.


----------



## adrlana (7 Ene 2011)

sada dijo:


> que es esto de luces que has puesto??? que chulo??



intento demostrar, que no hace falta gastarte miles de yuros para tener una preciosa boda, cambia 150€ de mariposas por 30€ en farolillos voladores o 60 en globos de helio y voila!


----------



## moncton (7 Ene 2011)

> me hubiera bajado el presuspuesto pero me compre un vestido bastante caro que con complementos *yo solita me puse en unos 4000€*.
> 
> *Eso si, ahorre en las invitaciones*, recorri muchisimo y encontre las misamas a mitad de precio, algo sencillitos y baratito.Los detalles de las chicas tambien a 0'68€ y los empaqueto mi cuñada, *el tabaco me lo trajeron de Canarais a menos de mitad de precio,* *las alianzas las hice con mi oro* y de 550€ que me pedian por mis alianzas me las hicieron por 50€. *El autobus recorri todos , regatee *y me de 650 que me pedian lo consegui en 400€.El viaje me fui a Lanzarote pero en un hotel de lujo con todo incluido, pero lo pille con mucha antelacion y buscando la mejor oferta.
> *Al del restuarante tambien le regatee*, ademas se nota que no hay tantas bodas porque ofrecen muchas mas cosas que antes.
> Y asi en todo, la verdad es que cuide mucho todo, controle hasta el ultimo centimo.



joooder, se fundio 4000 euros en ella solita para algo que dura como mucho 10 horas?... a 400 euros la hora

Eso lo ganan las escorts de lujo


----------



## lola-chan (7 Ene 2011)

> Iniciado por pollo Ver Mensaje
> 
> Pues a eso nos referimos cuando hablamos de la española media. ¿O qué os pensabais, que nos lo estábamos inventando? Tuve de estas no sólo parejas, sino amigas y compañeras de curro. A patadas.
> 
> ...



Pero si es que me pasa igual..estoy flipando...no conozco a ninguna chica como estas, pero haberlas haylas. ::

Que conste en acta que soy mujer y lo estoy flipando en colorines..


----------



## adrlana (7 Ene 2011)

Skche_III dijo:


> ¿¿¿y adenás te casas???
> 
> por dios, carnet del partido hipócrita pero ya. ¿que coño has hecho en este foro durante años? del palo que ibas... ¿y que coño haces ahora aquí?
> 
> hipoteca y boda. joder, no sé si has tardado años en darte cuenta pero tu foro no es este, es el de todobobas.



mira me hipoteco porque me sale de los ovarios, me hipoteco por 100000€ a 20 años, y si, me caso,porque me da la gana, a ver si ahora un burbujista no va ha poderse casar, no te jode.

No me voy a gastar mas de 6000€ y seria mucho menos si solo invitase a la gente que yo queria invitar, que no son mas de 50 personas, pero mi pareja quiere invitar a mas gente y como me caso con el y no me caso unilateralmente, tendre que tragar.

La casa que me he comprado ha bajado un 60% su valor en 2 años, es de alguien que se ha pillado los dedos y te aseguro que el precio es posthundimiento, nunca me hubiera comprado un piso, tengo dinero en el banco como para liquidar la hipoteca o no haberla pedido,solo que prefiero hacerlo de este modo por diversas razones.

No confundais lonchafinismo y burbujismo con cosas que no son.

Nunca he dicho que no me fuera a casar, siempre he dicho que no iba a comprar nada a precios burbujistas, siempre he dicho que nunca iba a jugarme mi estabilidad economica por comprar nada, y siempre he dicho que preferia alquilar a comprar, ademas, ami esta casa me fascina, pero no la hubiese comprado, lo que pasa es que la pareja es un toma y daca, el tiene ilusion y la podemos pagar, ademas......¿por que te doy a ti tantas explicaciones?

*la casa esta al borde del embargo y la venden a precio de embargo,para que te hagas una idea, scharamuse, me jode que pienses eso de mi.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Cuanto te costo todo? A mi tb me gustaria hacer un Coast-to-Coast alguna vez.



Lo mejor es ir conduciendo y al atardecer parar en un motel, hay cientos es muy facil, la noche sale por unos $60 o $70 (habitacion para 2). El coche te puede salir desde $30 si pillas multiplos de semanas (cuanto mas largo el periodo mas barato). Tambien sale mas barato si lo coges en el aeropuerto.

Asi que desde unos $100 o $120 diarios tienes transporte y hotel. Luego lo que quieras gastar en comer, compras, etc. En Las Vegas por cierto los hoteles de 5 estrellas estan tirados, lo mejor es reservarlo solo una semana antes para pillar aun mas rebajon (rebajas de ultima hora que hacen).

Te recomiendo hacer la ruta 66, que va de Chicago a Los Angeles, mira aqui: The Mother Road: Historic Route 66 o en la wikipedia U.S. Route 66 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Estrafalarius (7 Ene 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno, voy a contar mi boda burbujista...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Este hilo si _esas_ fotos no vale nada... 

PD: Muchas gracias por la info del viaje. Ese viaje es una de mis ilusiones y he tomado buena nota.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2011)

Estrafalarius dijo:


> PD: Muchas gracias por la info del viaje. Ese viaje es una de mis ilusiones y he tomado buena nota.



Mira el hilo de Forocoches que puse, hay varios hilos de tios que han hecho este tipo de viaje, con cientos de fotos, y lugares a los que ir, alli puedes obtener mucha info sobre todo.


----------



## pollo (7 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> intento demostrar, que no hace falta gastarte miles de yuros para tener una preciosa boda, cambia 150€ de mariposas por 30€ en farolillos voladores o 60 en globos de helio y voila!



Yo diría que el problema no es sólo el dinero que gastes o no, sino que te creas realmente lo que está marcado en rojo.


----------



## adrlana (7 Ene 2011)

por que no iba a creermelo?
hombre, yo creo que sera bonita, la mejor del mundo? obviamente no. ç
Lo que esta claro es que no me voy a casar por dinero, y me dara igual que no haya sobres, no voy a invitar a la gente para que me paguen la boda, creo que sera preciosa, no perfecta pero si bonita, y sobre todo, barata.

Nos casaremos en primavera (2012 si es que va bien) el jardin de casa estara lleno de flores, con lo que nos evitaremos el gasto, las mesas y las sillas, ya veremos de donde las sacamos, no creo que sean todas iguales pero ¿Que mas da? 
utilizaremos el equipo de musica que tenemos en el jardin, y,nos casaremos por el juzgado, el unico gasto sera la comida y quizas un autobus , ¿por que no iba a ser bonita? porque mi vestido no cuesta 3000€? por que el banquete no sera en un restaurante de 5 tenedores y 200€/persona en el que los invitados se iran con hambre? ¿porque no vamos a soltar mariposas?...........


----------



## Skche_III (7 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> por que no iba a creermelo?
> hombre, yo creo que sera bonita, la mejor del mundo? obviamente no. ç
> Lo que esta claro es que no me voy a casar por dinero, y me dara igual que no haya sobres, no voy a invitar a la gente para que me paguen la boda, creo que sera preciosa, no perfecta pero si bonita, y sobre todo, barata.
> 
> ...



adrIana

muchos años en el foro

y no te has enterao de nada. menuda decepción. no hablo de dinero, ni me he leído tus cuentas, me da igual. ya preveo que después de pulular por aquí *ALGO *habrás cazado y no te vas a empufar y a arruinar. 

era una cuestión más de fondo, de concepto, de espíritu burbujista e hijoputista. pero ya veo que no. que en tu caso era una falacia. no pasa nada, es lo que hay. al principio cuesta pero después no se nota. que sea seas muy feliz en tu santo matrimonio. etc. etc.

ánimo con la hipoteca y la boda, wapisssima!!! :X


----------



## Visillera (7 Ene 2011)

Si una pareja se quiere casar, estupendo, que sean muy felices. Lo que no es de recibo es que te inviten, perdón, extorsionen, y tengas que soltar 300€ por pareja


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Ene 2011)

sada dijo:


> hoy sale en el confidencialdigital un articulo sobre las bodas y los vestidos..y china..un porcentaje enorme lo compra en china..



Se compra allí por 100 y aquí se vende por mil,y las borregas a comprarlo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Ene 2011)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Joder, mandad para allá un escuadrón de trolleo...



La última vez animosa lo delató.

Yo creo que lo mejor es no hacer nada y estudiar a la fauna a una distancia prudencial en su hábitat natural ::


----------



## ramirolr (8 Ene 2011)

Adriana, puedo ver el vestido que has comprado. ¿Algún enlace? 160 € por un vestido de boda hasta a mí me parece un precio óptimo.

Se puede estar a favor o en contra de las bodas, pero en estos casos lo que determina un comportamiento sensato es el balance costes-ingresos-ventajas.
Si tú, Adriana, has optimizado esto: mi más sincera enhorabuena y mis mejores deseos.

Un saludo!


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (8 Ene 2011)

Adriana, se refieren a que la consumación del matrimonio: el bodorrio , entendido como es en la sociedad pepitil como culminación, momento de cambio, día importante en la vida, etcétera... 

...no cabe en la mente del Übermensch postindustrial burbujista que ha analizado, rebatido y derribado todos los mitos populares modernos, incluidos a los referentes a la formación de parejas, familias, y todos sus matices e implicaciones económicas, hasta el punto de que le parece una burla al pensamiento racional, un acontecimiento estético francamente desagradable y una ironía como inicio de proyecto de vida, con las estadísticas de futuro en la mano.

No sé si me estoy explicando, pero en el fondo es eso.


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Ene 2011)

a mi la boda me costó un par de zuritos (cortos), un café cortado, un martini y un pincho de tortilla (que fue lo que costó la cuenta de lo que nos tomamos mi mujer, los testigos y un menda).

PD: el martini y el pincho me los metí yo

era el año 2001 y se pagaba en pesetas


----------



## F.Alonso21 (9 Ene 2011)

Por cierto he venido aqui porque en FC os estan poniendo por las nubes con este hilo :XX::XX: con hilos de estos el termino visilleras y porqueyolovalgo empieza a entenderlo mas gente .

Estamos en el pais de las visilleras que cuando llega una boda tienen que estar al nivel de de una boda monarquica como poco y luego la fauna iberica de estafadores empresarious patrios esperando como forrarse ante tanto imbecil subiendo los precios por las nubes!!! como si fueran Reyes o principes Saudies en vez de españoles mileuristas, aunque estos ultimos probablemente sean los unicos listos de todo el asunto , total cada uno decide si quiere o no dejarse estafar xD



dabuti dijo:


> Deberían publicar el nombre de esos hijos de p+ta a los que pagamos la boda vía VPO, ayudas a la compra, desgravaciones o vía 426 euros o ayudas al nacimiento.
> ¡Que haya gente que no tiene dónde caerse muerta pensando en la puta boda es de juzgado de guardia!



Lo que tiene cojones es que seguramente esas imbeciles tengan mejores curros que yo probablemente por el mero factor de haber estado en años mejores o enseñar un poco las tetas en el trabajo ,porque no creo que ni lleguen a nivel de Bachiller ni FP1 :: y si tienen algun titulo ya empiezo a entender ciertas cosas de donde vienen :rolleyepiensa mal y acertaras )

Hasta los cojones de las visilleras que encima se quedan con curros medio dignos o aceptables y no valen ni pa tomar por culo , acaparan ayudas y encima tiran el dinero.
Yo en el paro o sufriendo curros de mierda es que tiene cojones y como yo muchos jovenes y escuchar esto , menuda idiocracia que tienen metida, sus maridos deben estar con ellas porque practicamente confundian el telefono con cierta parte xD sino no me lo explico, al igual que sus jefes xD

PD buscad a animosa que alomejor ya anda planeando la boda en el unhayuntamiento de Alcorcon por todo lo grande a lo Gran Hermano jojojo , me imagino que la reparticion sera de boletos para pisos a cambio de 100 euros por boleto y un poco de lavado de cerebro socialista con discos rallados cuando pongan la musica xD

PD2 y pensar que en las pelis americanas la peña se casa en patios de sus casas o en las vegas con mas o menor glamour en funcion de su nivel adquisitivo y eso que ganan el triple que nosotros , pero no es pelicula sino verdad, nosotros es que somos gilipollas.


----------



## Zerjillo (9 Ene 2011)

*Recuerdos...*

¡Coño! que recuerdos!. Mi boda (en mi caso fue matrimonio, no pareja de hecho) fue celebrada en la cafetería de al lado de los juzgados junto a los 2 testigos. Café o colacao + tostada (mi mujer media, que no tenía mucha hambre). No llegó a los 6 euros. Después del desayuno, tol mundo pal curro 

Un saludo

Zerjillo




Burbujilimo dijo:


> Cuando leo esto y me acuerdo del "banquete" en mi "boda"* no puedo evitar dejar escapar una sonrisa...
> 
> *(desayuno en el vips con mi pareja y los dos testigos después de registrarnos como pareja de hecho)
> 
> PD: ¿donde puedo pedir el carnet de lonchafinista?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Ene 2011)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Por cierto he venido aqui porque en FC os estan poniendo por las nubes con este hilo :XX::XX: con hilos de estos el termino visilleras y porqueyolovalgo empieza a entenderlo mas gente .
> 
> Estamos en el pais de las visilleras que cuando llega una boda tienen que estar al nivel de de una boda monarquica como poco y luego la fauna iberica de estafadores empresarious patrios esperando como forrarse ante tanto imbecil subiendo los precios por las nubes!!! como si fueran Reyes o principes Saudies en vez de españoles mileuristas, aunque estos ultimos probablemente sean los unicos listos de todo el asunto , total cada uno decide si quiere o no dejarse estafar xD
> 
> ...



vaya, salgo en forocoches


----------



## CASPOSO (9 Ene 2011)

yo quiero hacer un llamamiento para que no se produzcan troleos , porque si no se van a hacer una de registrarse o cualquier mierda y ademas es un foro para observarlas en su habitat natural , si se sienten amenazadas no van a dar rienda suelta a esa estupidez que tantos buenos momentos nos puede llegar a dar en una noche de invierno


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Ene 2011)

La de tags míticos que nos estamos perdiendo :ouch:


----------



## Vidar (9 Ene 2011)

Me descojono con este hilo :XX: voy al forobodas ese a ver que más maquinan para empeñar a sus calzonazos.


----------



## Alice (9 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> yo quiero hacer un llamamiento para que no se produzcan troleos , porque si no se van a hacer una de registrarse o cualquier mierda y ademas es un foro para observarlas en su habitat natural , si se sienten amenazadas no van a dar rienda suelta a esa estupidez que tantos buenos momentos nos puede llegar a dar en una noche de invierno



Ya se troleó una vez, en el hilo en el que las visilleras enseñaban sus zulitos, mítico el post de la casa decorada al estilo Star Wars  Luego entró Animosa y descubrió el pastel.


----------



## SunZi (9 Ene 2011)

Por lo que estais escribiendo en los últimos mensajes, y tal y como decía alguien en un mensaje anterior: "parece una competición por ver quién se ha gastado menos en la boda". 

*Al chico que le pagaron por casarse en una boda de conveniencia ya está tardando en postear aquí!* )


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (9 Ene 2011)

Impresionante este hilo.:ouch:

Las aspirational woman españolas son un ejército disciplinado y bien entrenado a lo largo de generaciones. Llevaban años reprimidas, consumiendo revistas y series de TV, esperando la señal de ataque. Por fin ha llegado su momento y han explotado como una supernova, eclipsando con su luz cegadora cualquier vestigio de inteligencia. Arrasando a su paso cualquier esperanza de prosperidad. Ese embudo se lo tragará todo. Los hijos pasarán la vida sentados delante del televisor. No habrá amigos, sino competidores o antagonistas en la Gran Carrera Espacial de la Decoración. Las reuniones familiares se convertirán en festivales lorealistas de autobombo, propaganda y manipulación, nadie osará dudar de la gran calidad de vida que disfrutan en esas casas siempre decoradas a la última, mientras visionan por enésima vez los reportajes de la boda. Todo ello continuará hasta alcanzar el límite del crédito disponible. A medida que el tiempo pasa buscarán enemigos, chivos expiatorios, culpables de todos los males del mundo (sus desgracias nunca serán consecuencia de sus decisiones), y sus maridos serán cada vez más y más humillados ::

Mucho ojo si os cruzáis en su camino.


----------



## lich (9 Ene 2011)

*y el pobre DAN se encontró con la princesa visillera de Alcorcón...*

YouTube - DAN the MAN

Dan pasa por Alcorcón ...


----------



## Talcami (9 Ene 2011)

*
Enviado por Gentzane el 09 de Enero de 11 a las 11:37 




Presupuesto???? puf!! un dineral!!!

A nuestra boda iran unos 100 invitados, y tengo calculdo que saldra unos 14000€ el convite. El viaje o mejor dicho, los viajes... primero iremos a euro disney con nuestra niña y luego nosotros solos a Nueva york y Rivera maya. Solo nos han dado el presupuesto del nuestro y ya van 8000€. El fotografo 1400€, mi vestido 2300€, invitaciones 250€... El traje del novio todavia no lo ha mirado, ni el de la niña, ni los anillos, ni mis zapatos, ni peluqueria, ni flores.......... es un no parar de gastos!!!!!!!! No quiero hacer la suma, pero un AUTENTICO DINERAL!!! En nuestro caso lo paga todo mi novio con los ahorros de toda su vida. Pobre... se va a quedar pelado... Espero que por lo menos recupere lo del convite. yo creo que si, aqui en Bilbao se estila que cada invitado de un sobre con minimo 150€. Pero ya sabeis, ya habra alguno que se escaquee.

Ya quedan 173 dias... falta muy poquito para todo lo que queda de hacer... que nervios!!!!

Un abrazo*






Mirar este comentario es del Foro Todo Bodas. Es un comentario de hoy. Dice la chica que su novio le paga todos los gastos de la boda y que se va a quedar pelado ya que se va gastar los ahorros de toda su vida. A parte cuenta que cada invitado les va a regalar 150 euros como minimo por persona porque yo lo valgo.


----------



## filemon_pi (9 Ene 2011)

Talcami dijo:


> *
> Enviado por Gentzane el 09 de Enero de 11 a las 11:37
> 
> 
> ...



Pobre chaval, hay que ser calzonazos. Sí que le sale caro untar el churro. En fin...


----------



## reydmus (9 Ene 2011)

Joder con 8000€ voy yo a esos sitios 3 veces por lo menos.

Ya debe hacer unas mamadas de impresion porque gastarse los sueldos de toda una vida de esa manera es para darle dos ostias a ve si espabila


----------



## Sebas (9 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> La última vez animosa lo delató.
> 
> Yo creo que lo mejor es no hacer nada y estudiar a la fauna a una distancia prudencial en su hábitat natural ::



Felix Rodriguez de la fuente sabe mucho de eso...


----------



## reydmus (9 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> Adriana, puedo ver el vestido que has comprado. ¿Algún enlace? 160 € por un vestido de boda hasta a mí me parece un precio óptimo.
> 
> Se puede estar a favor o en contra de las bodas, pero en estos casos lo que determina un comportamiento sensato es el balance costes-ingresos-ventajas.
> Si tú, Adriana, has optimizado esto: mi más sincera enhorabuena y mis mejores deseos.
> ...



Pues a mi mujer le costo menos de 30€, con pedreria y encajes. Y los zapatos (estaban liquidando los zapatos de boda) unos 6€. No os cuento el resto que os da un desmayo


----------



## antoni (9 Ene 2011)

Talcami dijo:


> *
> Enviado por Gentzane el 09 de Enero de 11 a las 11:37
> 
> 
> ...



Viendo estas cosas, lo de vivir soltero e irse de putas (que por el presupuesto que le han dado para el viaje le alcanza para una presentadora de tv) cada vez que se quiera mojar el churro empieza a ser una opción más que interesante a barajar. Más barato que una novia/mujer manirrota, problemas cero y encima no corres el riesgo de tener que irte a vivir debajo de un puente porque tu mujer te ha saqueado en el divorcio. Eso contando con que la mala uva no le alcance a denunciarte por malos tratos y duermas en una "sombra" distinta a la del puente.
saludos


----------



## Vidar (9 Ene 2011)

Talcami dijo:


> *
> Enviado por Gentzane el 09 de Enero de 11 a las 11:37
> 
> 
> ...



Joder con el pelele... pagará todo no sobrándole sinó con los ahorros de toda su vida.

Ese dinero le vendría muy bien no gastarlo ya que creo que no entra en gananciales si lo tiene antes de la boda, por lo que pueda pasar con esta parásita...


----------



## sada (9 Ene 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Pues a mi mujer le costo menos de 30€, con pedreria y encajes. Y los zapatos (estaban liquidando los zapatos de boda) unos 6€. No os cuento el resto que os da un desmayo



cuenta cuenta


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Ene 2011)

IMHO, creo que el hilo se está desvirtuando un poco y podría ser conveniente abrir otro en el subforo lonchafinista sobre bodas lonchafinistas para que los foreros que han pasado por ese trance cuenten sus experiencias. Parece que el tema interesa bastante.


----------



## Kasandra (9 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> HOLA A TODAS!! Me caso el 10 de julio e 2010 y os voy a dar una idea superoriginal. Después de la cena o comida... junto a la barra libre... he visto en algnas bodas que preparan una GRAN MESA PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS CON CESTAS LLENAS DE CHUCHES, CON GOMINOLAS DE TODOS LOS COLORES, CHOCOLATINAS, NUBES, PIRULETAS Y FRUTAS TROPICALES Y EN ALBIMAR.



Lo siento. No he podido dejar de acordarme de esto.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTYM6YC4tbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adrlana (9 Ene 2011)

ramirolr dijo:


> Adriana, puedo ver el vestido que has comprado. ¿Algún enlace? 160 € por un vestido de boda hasta a mí me parece un precio óptimo.
> 
> Se puede estar a favor o en contra de las bodas, pero en estos casos lo que determina un comportamiento sensato es el balance costes-ingresos-ventajas.
> Si tú, Adriana, has optimizado esto: mi más sincera enhorabuena y mis mejores deseos.
> ...



yo lo compre a otro vendedor , es este y me lo hicieron a medida:
http://c gi.ebay.es/Custom-White-Wedding-dress-6-8-10-12-14-16-18-20-22-/260560346223?pt=Wedding_Dresses&hash=item3caa9b5c6f

los hay incluso mas baratos http://stores.ebay.es/queen096

este tambien me gustaba http://cg i.ebay.es/Custom-New-Wedding-Bridesmaid-prom-gown-Ball-Dress-/250695932864?pt=Bridesmaid_Dress&hash=item3a5ea45bc0


----------



## Estoseacaba (10 Ene 2011)

Novedad en mi boda. Me llama un fotógrafo ofreciéndome, entre otras cosas, un pack en el que s eincluyen 8 "mini-álbumes de boda". cuando le he preguntada que para qué quiero eso me responde: siempre va bien llevarlo en el bolso ¿¿¿¿¿¿??????. Esto es una graaaan burbuja.


----------



## Sebas (10 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Novedad en mi boda. Me llama un fotógrafo ofreciéndome, entre otras cosas, un pack en el que s eincluyen 8 "mini-álbumes de boda". cuando le he preguntada que para qué quiero eso me responde: siempre va bien llevarlo en el bolso ¿¿¿¿¿¿??????. Esto es una graaaan burbuja.



Hay que reconocer que eso es de "crack"... ese fotografo lo quiere contratar cocacola como jefe de marketing...


----------



## MA_GT (10 Ene 2011)

Talcami dijo:


> *
> Enviado por Gentzane el 09 de Enero de 11 a las 11:37
> 
> 
> ...




De pagafantas a pagabodas. Con 2 cojones....

Y cito textualmente " En nuestro caso lo paga todo mi novio *con los ahorros de toda su vida.* Pobre... *se va a quedar pelado*... Espero que por lo menos recupere lo del convite."

poner un facepalm gigante es quedarse corto


----------



## sada (10 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Novedad en mi boda. Me llama un fotógrafo ofreciéndome, entre otras cosas, un pack en el que s eincluyen 8 "mini-álbumes de boda". cuando le he preguntada que para qué quiero eso me responde: siempre va bien llevarlo en el bolso ¿¿¿¿¿¿??????. Esto es una graaaan burbuja.



jajaja me parto..no fastidies...buscate un freelance que haga y retoque fotos..te de un dvd y listo...200/300€ como mucho


----------



## Alice (10 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Novedad en mi boda. Me llama un fotógrafo ofreciéndome, entre otras cosas, un pack en el que s eincluyen 8 "mini-álbumes de boda". cuando le he preguntada que para qué quiero eso me responde: siempre va bien llevarlo en el bolso ¿¿¿¿¿¿??????. Esto es una graaaan burbuja.



Y sobre todo sirve para que nadie se libre de la tortura de ver las fotos de la boda. Te lo dice una que se ha tragado unos cuantos mini-álbumes de esos (no sé si eran ocho, pero por ahí se andará) de la boda de una compi de curro. Además eran gordos los jodíos (los mini-álbumes, no los novios )


----------



## Sra. Soprano (10 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos:

Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro (de hecho la primera vez fue allá por 2006) y me he decidido a participar viendo lo animado del tema.
El día que me case, me gustaría algo pequeño, íntimo y barato, nada de burradas tipo pedir créditos al banco, gastarse 2.000 eurazos en un vestido o contratar a un fotógrafo para que haga vídeos que luego no va a haber nadie.
Aquí en Galicia, cuando te invitan a una boda, la costumbre es regalar, como mínimo, el precio del cubierto. De hecho, al que no lo hace así, se le mira bastante mal. Así pasa que las parejitas de turno deciden casarse con el objetivo de pagar la boda a costa de los invitados y encima quedarse con dinero sobrante. Las hay que incluso tienen la cara de ponerte el número de cuenta en la propia invitación. Es como si yo te invito a mi cumpleaños pero te digo "ah! pero la cena la pagas tú".
Total que si resultas "agraciado" con una invitación de boda, prepárate a dejar tu sueldo en regalos, ropa y demás. Es alucinate. 
Además podríamos hablar de lo que pasa "after the wedding", es decir, muchas de estas visilleras luego se embarazan al instante de haberse casado y deciden dejar de trabajar "porque yo lo valgo". De esos casos conozco varios, que ni se molestan en pensar si van a poder mantener a la criatura o si es sensato abandonar el trabajo porque sí.
Es un mundo aparte este de las bodas.


----------



## guerea (10 Ene 2011)

Un mundo aparte que andaba resguardado en Veteranos... porque luego capan los temas de los foros de bodorrios, y no podemos echar las risas viéndolos


----------



## giusepo_2006 (10 Ene 2011)

Sra. Soprano dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro (de hecho la primera vez fue allá por 2006) y me he decidido a participar viendo lo animado del tema.
> El día que me case, me gustaría algo pequeño, íntimo y barato, nada de burradas tipo pedir créditos al banco, gastarse 2.000 eurazos en un vestido o contratar a un fotógrafo para que haga vídeos que luego no va a haber nadie.
> ...



Y yo conozco a varias que no intentan tener un hijo hasta que no le da permiso su jefe. Como eso no ocurre nunca, una vez que pasan de los 35 años "se lían la manta a la cabeza" y se entregan al fornicio controlado y regulado para conseguir la ansiada fecundación (nada más alejado del buen sexo como esto).

Como a esas edades ya las cosas no son lo que eran, muchas acaban gastandose grandes cantidades de dinero en tratamientos de fertilidad para lograr tan ansiada meta. En muchos casos esa referida ansiedad, al no poder ser controlada por medios farmacológicos, por estar los susodichos en proceso de embarazarse, acaba degenerando en fuertes cuadros ansioso-depresivos, ruptura de la pareja o busqueda de otros individuos/as que al menos satisfagan en algo el apetito perdido...que acaban en un costosísimo divorcio.

De todo hay en esta viña del señor....

P.D.: No te quejes de los hijos de los demás. Probablemente ellos pagarán tu ridícula pensión.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Novedad en mi boda. Me llama un fotógrafo ofreciéndome, entre otras cosas, un pack en el que s eincluyen 8 "mini-álbumes de boda". cuando le he preguntada que para qué quiero eso me responde: siempre va bien llevarlo en el bolso ¿¿¿¿¿¿??????. Esto es una graaaan burbuja.



Yo en fotografia y video no me gaste mas de 10€ y eso que unos 6€ fueron para un tripode.

Me compre un buenisima camara (daba igual el precio ya que despues de la boda iba a ir de vuelta a la tienda) y con el tripode para evitar fotos borrosas, a tirar fotos y video, se retoca en casa y listo.

Luego con una oferta de hoffman nos hicimos varios albums, poster, cuadros,etc, hasta tazas nos hicimos , total a 35 centimos cada cosa.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, lo de los chinos de ebay ni lo intenteis, son una mierda. Mi mujer pidio uno, le dijo que le mandara fotos antes de enviarlo y le dijo que se lo metiera por el culo.


----------



## 1936 (10 Ene 2011)

Sra. Soprano dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Además podríamos hablar de lo que pasa "after the wedding", es decir, muchas de estas visilleras luego se embarazan al instante de haberse casado y deciden dejar de trabajar "porque yo lo valgo". De esos casos conozco varios, que ni se molestan en pensar si van a poder mantener a la criatura o si es sensato abandonar el trabajo porque sí.



Sólo tienes que ver mi firma. Caso verídico y estremecedor.


----------



## adrlana (10 Ene 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de los chinos de ebay ni lo intenteis, son una mierda. Mi mujer pidio uno, le dijo que le mandara fotos antes de enviarlo y le dijo que se lo metiera por el culo.



yo lo tengo aqui,es exacto al de la foto y la rtela es buena.
no se quien se lo hizo a ella.:S


----------



## Armand de las Cuevas (10 Ene 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Pues a mi mujer le costo menos de 30€, con pedreria y encajes. Y los zapatos (estaban liquidando los zapatos de boda) unos 6€. No os cuento el resto que os da un desmayo



Se te va la olla. Traje de boda de tu mujer: 30 euros y sus zapatos de boda: 6 euros??

:XX::XX:


----------



## adrlana (10 Ene 2011)

Armand de las Cuevas dijo:


> Se te va la olla. Traje de boda de tu mujer: 30 euros y sus zapatos de boda: 6 euros??
> 
> :XX::XX:



hombre, en los chinos venden vestidos tipo de novia, peor bueno esos si que son cutres.


----------



## dryzzt (10 Ene 2011)

Todo esta en calcular las opciones , te casas por amor o te empeñas por amor XDDDD


----------



## CouCou (10 Ene 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Yo en fotografia y video no me gaste mas de 10€ y eso que unos 6€ fueron para un tripode.
> 
> Me compre un buenisima camara (*daba igual el precio ya que despues de la boda iba a ir de vuelta a la tienda*) y con el tripode para evitar fotos borrosas, a tirar fotos y video, se retoca en casa y listo.
> 
> Luego con una oferta de hoffman nos hicimos varios albums, poster, cuadros,etc, hasta tazas nos hicimos , total a 35 centimos cada cosa.



No sé por qué está tan orgulloso... a mi me daría vergüenza hacer ese tipo de cosas y cuanto más presumir de ello.

Un forero lo comentaba el otro día.... una cosa es el ahorro, lonchafinismo... ly7 otra el muertohambrismo :ouch:


----------



## Estoseacaba (10 Ene 2011)

CouCou dijo:


> No sé por qué está tan orgulloso... a mi me daría vergüenza hacer ese tipo de cosas y cuanto más presumir de ello.
> 
> Un forero lo comentaba el otro día.... una cosa es el ahorro, lonchafinismo... ly7 otra el muertohambrismo :ouch:



Correctísimo.


----------



## Estoseacaba (10 Ene 2011)

Armand de las Cuevas dijo:


> Se te va la olla. Traje de boda de tu mujer: 30 euros y sus zapatos de boda: 6 euros??
> 
> :XX::XX:



Lo siento, pero no le creo en absoluto. Un vestido de novia barato lo considero sobre los 800 euros. Menos de 600 euros, misión imposible. hablo de un vestido tradicional, claro está. La media está en 1200-1600 euros. El mio, claro está, como buena burbujista, no entra dentro de esta media.


----------



## Estoseacaba (10 Ene 2011)

1936 dijo:


> Sólo tienes que ver mi firma. Caso verídico y estremecedor.



También hay que reconocer que es un pelín triste que por cuestiones económicas no se pueda procrear, cuando se trata de un acto natural. las cosas en su sitio. De ahí que la especie cada vez sea peor: la gente con mayor coeficiente intelectual no procrea; ya sabemos quienes quedan entonces para reproducirse.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2011)

CouCou dijo:


> No sé por qué está tan orgulloso... a mi me daría vergüenza hacer ese tipo de cosas y cuanto más presumir de ello.
> 
> Un forero lo comentaba el otro día.... una cosa es el ahorro, lonchafinismo... ly7 otra el muertohambrismo :ouch:



Pues no veo el problema. 

No te dicen que tienes 15 dias para devolverla si no te gusta? Si la devuelvo sin un rasguño que problema hay? La probe y cuando me casque la mia, pues ya se cual comprarme porque hacia unas fotos estupendas 

Otra cosa es la gente que compra cosas para devolver otras que tiene estropeadas (caso de consolas y cosas asi) y eso si es reprochable pero comprar una cosa y devolverla intacta, no se que problema tiene.

PD: A ti te casco el fotografo un par de miles????:XX:


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> yo lo tengo aqui,es exacto al de la foto y la rtela es buena.
> no se quien se lo hizo a ella.:S



Pues no lo se pero en la foto se veia bastante cutre, asi que el chino no recibio un duro y listo.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2011)

Armand de las Cuevas dijo:


> Se te va la olla. Traje de boda de tu mujer: 30 euros y sus zapatos de boda: 6 euros??
> 
> :XX::XX:



Eso es lo que nos costo, otra cosa es lo que pagaran otros por lo mismo ya que la tienda de zapatos los estaba liquidando y el vestido fue un chollazo increible.


----------



## Renzo (10 Ene 2011)

Sra. Soprano dijo:


> Aquí en Galicia, cuando te invitan a una boda, la costumbre es regalar, como mínimo, el precio del cubierto. De hecho, al que no lo hace así, se le mira bastante mal. Así pasa que las parejitas de turno deciden casarse con el objetivo de pagar la boda a costa de los invitados y encima quedarse con dinero sobrante.



Lo se por experiencia, que en la Valencia pija los festines full equip están por 150€ - 200€ cubierto y yo me niego a pagar ,por chantaje emocional, una cantidad que jamás me he gastado de motu-propio en un restaurante. Y discusiones he tenido por decir que más de 125€ me parece estafa con alevosía por razón de parentesco o amistad. 

Me decían "si así valoras la amistad" y "con eso no pagan el convite". "Pero yo no les he obligado a elegir ese convite" respondía yo... socializando perdidas y privatizando beneficios al más puro estilo macroeconómico.



Sra. Soprano dijo:


> Las hay que incluso tienen la cara de ponerte el número de cuenta en la propia invitación.



En Valencia esto es POR LEY. Yo ya he vaticinado los números de cuenta en los cumpleaños de aquí a diez años.



Sra. Soprano dijo:


> *Es como si yo te invito a mi cumpleaños pero te digo "ah! pero la cena la pagas tú".*



Me ha pasado ya más de una vez. Eso si, la novia del cumpleañero llamando a los amigos para poner un fondo común para regalar la PLAYSTATION III.

Que a mí muy bien, pero si en mi cumpleaños se olvidaron felicitarme... :


----------



## threpwood (10 Ene 2011)

por cierto, visualmente la web es acorde al contenido... me sangran los ojos al haber osado pinchar en un enlace que habéis puesto


----------



## Sra. Soprano (10 Ene 2011)

Renzo dijo:


> Lo se por experiencia, que en la Valencia pija los festines full equip están por 150€ - 200€ cubierto y yo me niego a pagar ,por chantaje emocional, una cantidad que jamás me he gastado de motu-propio en un restaurante. Y discusiones he tenido por decir que más de 125€ me parece estafa con alevosía por razón de parentesco o amistad.
> 
> Me decían "si así valoras la amistad" y "con eso no pagan el convite". "Pero yo no les he obligado a elegir ese convite" respondía yo... socializando perdidas y privatizando beneficios al más puro estilo macroeconómico.
> 
> ...



Encima hay la idea de que por ser una boda hay que servir comida como si fuera una bacanal romana. Si la boda no es bacanal, parece que no es boda. Ni que los invitados no comieran en sus respectivas casas, por Dios...
Por supuesto, el hecho de ser comilona incrementa el precio del plato hasta límites insospechados.


----------



## roquerol (10 Ene 2011)

Dios, cuando he leído lo del traje de escocés... un familiar de mi mujer se casó vestido de escocés (hasta la mariconera llevaba el tío) y ella de punta en blanco (con más tiros pegados que la bandera de la legión).
Y a no ser que Escocia llegue a Barcelona... estos 2 tienen poco de escoceses...


----------



## sada (10 Ene 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> pues no lo se pero en la foto se veia bastante cutre, asi que el chino no recibio un duro y listo.



en breve te contaré mi experiencia


----------



## moncton (10 Ene 2011)

Renzo dijo:


> Lo se por experiencia, que en la Valencia pija los festines full equip están por 150€ - 200€ cubierto y yo me niego a pagar ,por chantaje emocional, una cantidad que jamás me he gastado de motu-propio en un restaurante. Y discusiones he tenido por decir que más de 125€ me parece estafa con alevosía por razón de parentesco o amistad.
> 
> Me decían "si así valoras la amistad" y "con eso no pagan el convite". "Pero yo no les he obligado a elegir ese convite" respondía yo... socializando perdidas y privatizando beneficios al más puro estilo macroeconómico.
> 
> ...



Todavia no lo he visto (sera porque llevo emigrado un monton de tiempo y en paises decentes eso no se estila), pero a mi me viene una invitacion con el numero de cuenta y se la tiro a la cara.

Tonterias las justas


----------



## Calculín (10 Ene 2011)

moncton dijo:


> Todavia no lo he visto (sera porque llevo emigrado un monton de tiempo y en paises decentes eso no se estila), pero a mi me viene una invitacion con el numero de cuenta y se la tiro a la cara.
> 
> Tonterias las justas



A mí tampoco me ha pasado aún, pero lo mismo si me llega una ingreso un céntimo para que me llame y me pregunte si es que ha habido algún error ::


----------



## nora (10 Ene 2011)

moncton dijo:


> Todavia no lo he visto (sera porque llevo emigrado un monton de tiempo y en paises decentes eso no se estila), pero a mi me viene una invitacion con el numero de cuenta y se la tiro a la cara.
> 
> Tonterias las justas



Pues yo ya he tenido dos así, con el número de cuenta. En la última venía en una tarjetita aparte con unos novios dibujados, mu mono toooodo..

Quise hacerles un regalo en lugar del ingreso, aunque me costase lo mismo, sólo porque me parecía cutre a más no poder lo del número de cuenta y no me daba la gana, pero son amigos de mi novio y él no quiso


----------



## adrlana (10 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no le creo en absoluto. Un vestido de novia barato lo considero sobre los 800 euros. Menos de 600 euros, misión imposible. hablo de un vestido tradicional, claro está. La media está en 1200-1600 euros. El mio, claro está, como buena burbujista, no entra dentro de esta media.



veo quew no has leido mis post, ni mis enlaces, 160€ el mio y es precioso.

hay que ser ruin, yo se que no vsmos sacar dinero,ni para pagar la comida,peor la boda no es un negocio, es una fiesta para celebrar que nos casamos.


Sada te tardara en llegar entre 3 y 8 semanas.


----------



## moncton (10 Ene 2011)

nora dijo:


> Pues yo ya he tenido dos así, con el número de cuenta. En la última venía en una tarjetita aparte con unos novios dibujados, mu mono toooodo..
> 
> Quise hacerles un regalo en lugar del ingreso, aunque me costase lo mismo, sólo porque me parecía cutre a más no poder lo del número de cuenta y no me daba la gana, pero son amigos de mi novio y él no quiso



Chantaje emocional, que cabritos, saben perfectamente que al final no hay huevos a rebotarse y por tener la fiesta en paz al final la mayoria pasa por el aro.

Lo que me jode es la mentalidad "Por lo menos hay que pagar el cubierto", para eso que no les llamen invitados, yo si invito a alguien es porque pago yo.

En una situacion asi, si es un familiar cercano (mis hermanas) puede que por no montarla decidiese dar algo de pasta, pero a un amigo... ni hablar

Si quieren hacer boda de postin que paguen los novios o los padres


----------



## bizarren (10 Ene 2011)

Cuando te envian el numero de cuenta, ingresas y les haces llegar el tuyo para el reembolso en caso de divorcio.


----------



## Brodon_borrado (10 Ene 2011)

moncton dijo:


> Todavia no lo he visto (sera porque llevo emigrado un monton de tiempo y en paises decentes eso no se estila), pero a mi me viene una invitacion con el numero de cuenta y se la tiro a la cara.
> 
> Tonterias las justas



Puedes contestarle.

"Confirmo mi asistencia a la boda.
Mi nº de c.c. es el siguiente XXXXXX" 
:XX:


----------



## CouCou (10 Ene 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Pues no veo el problema.
> 
> No te dicen que tienes 15 dias para devolverla si no te gusta? Si la devuelvo sin un rasguño que problema hay? La probe y cuando me casque la mia, pues ya se cual comprarme porque hacia unas fotos estupendas
> 
> ...




No me he casado


----------



## fierezo (10 Ene 2011)

dionbouton dijo:


> creo que bato el record de lonchafinismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres el puto amo!!


La del post... ¡vaya puta! y mas le vale el novio que sea como Alessandra Ambrosio o Andriana Lima y que compense para el resto de su vida.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2011)

CouCou dijo:


> No me he casado



Pues no digas de este agua no bebere porque igual acabas haciendo los mismo que yo  cuando veas los precios de un fotografo


----------



## Lomonossov (10 Ene 2011)

Ectoplasma dijo:


> Si lo de las mariposas era lo mas........
> 
> The sequel!.....
> 
> El traje del novio!![...]



Lo siento si alguien lo ha posteado ya, pero por si acaso, buscando otras colecciones de tal "Pignatelli" he encontrado algún chollo con el que "todas las mirada serán de asombro ante tal belleza de conjunto"







Razón aquí: vendo traje novio, Carlo Pignatelli - Blanes - Ropa - Accesorios - hacer traje carlo pignatelli barcelona


----------



## Antiparras (11 Ene 2011)

Lomonossov dijo:


> Lo siento si alguien lo ha posteado ya, pero por si acaso, buscando otras colecciones de tal "Pignatelli" he encontrado algún chollo con el que "todas las mirada serán de asombro ante tal belleza de conjunto"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no hay cojones de salir con esto a la calle


----------



## Guillotin (11 Ene 2011)

¡Cielos pero que elegancia! ¿este noviete de donde es?
¿Quizas de Alcorcon o de Coslada?


----------



## Harold Alexander (11 Ene 2011)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Hombre, nosotros tampoco pensamos que haya que invitar al vecino del quinto, pero entre tíos, primos, ... nos juntaremos unos 70-80. Y el mínimo existe porque los restaurantes (al menos en Barcelona y Cataluña en general) te exigen un mínimo de comensales para que les salga a cuenta tener el restaurante, masia o incluso sala a tu disposición un día. Muchos restaurantes, al no llegar a 125 personas, no nos permitían celebrar allí el banquete. Nos han llegado a prácticamente colgar el teléfono (1 restaurante en concreto). Otra burbuja que no entiendo cómo se mantiene.



Eso sí que es el cúlmen del palillerismo y porqueyolovalguismo del empresauriado hispanistaní; a mí me cuelgan el teléfono, o me "obligan" a tener el número de comensales que ELLOS quieren, y me cojo el coche, me planto en ese restaurante, y le redecoro al dueño el local y su cara con un bate de béisbol.


----------



## Harold Alexander (11 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> aunque no lo comparto,entiendo la ilusion, se nos inculca que debemos ser princesas y que el dia de nuestras bodas tiene que ser magico.....es normal.
> 
> Nosotros hempos hablado de entre 100 y 120 invitados, pero si no nos llega,no lo vamos ha hacer asi, ademas habiamos pensado en contratar un catering y camareros, mas de 6000€ no vamos a gastarnos y el numero de invitados son por parte de mi chico, que si fuese por mi, no sumarian más de 45, 4 amigos muy muy cercanos, los que vemos los findes, y lso familiares muy muy cercanos, nada de los familiares del pueblo a los que llevo años sin ver........... pero la otra parte tiene más arraigo familiar y de amistad que yo imagino.
> 
> Mi vestido,esta mirado 200€ zapatos 35€, diadema 3€ (primark es tu amigo) ropa interior 50€ guantes 5€ ................creo que no necesitare nada mas,no? no llega a 400€ y mucho me parece!



¿Y no nos vas a invitar a los foreros? :S :S :S


----------



## Harold Alexander (11 Ene 2011)

pollo dijo:


> De esas ya tuve yo a dos saltos de mi entorno (hamija de hamija):
> 
> 
> A los 8 meses ella le deja (novios desde hacía 8 años y él con estabilidad y enamoradísimo de ella)
> ...



No me ha quedado claro... ¿Se casa por segunda vez con el chungo, o con el mismo con el que se casó la primera vez? ¿Quién la dejó preñada?


----------



## Akita (11 Ene 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Eso sí que es el cúlmen del palillerismo y porqueyolovalguismo del empresauriado hispanistaní; *a mí me cuelgan el teléfono*, o me "obligan" a tener el número de comensales que ELLOS quieren, y me cojo el coche, me planto en ese restaurante,* y le redecoro al dueño el local y su cara con un bate de béisbol.*



Ya será menos, no? ::


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2011)

Joder, yo no me caso ni de coña, a parte que me da agonia todo ese rollo social-falso de invitar a gente que ni conoces.

Si me caso sera por lo civil, solo con familiares cercanos y algun colega, banquete barato y a tomar por culo.

Pero lo ideal para mi es no casarme, arrejuntarme y tener hijos si hace falta pero pasando de bodorrio.

A ver si se extingue ya ese ritual, coño.


----------



## ramirolr (11 Ene 2011)

Pues todas esas mozas tan racialmente abigarradas con las que nos sueles obsequiar en tus mensajes están seguramente TODAS CASADAS y por la Iglesia, amén de ser vírgenes todas ellas.

Un saludo!


----------



## pollo (11 Ene 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> No me ha quedado claro... ¿Se casa por segunda vez con el chungo, o con el mismo con el que se casó la primera vez? ¿Quién la dejó preñada?



La respuesta a ambas preguntas: con el chungo.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Ene 2011)

bizarren dijo:


> Cuando te envian el numero de cuenta, ingresas y les haces llegar el tuyo para el reembolso en caso de divorcio.



Ni de coña ingreso yo nada que eso no se devuelve menudos son los españoles:rolleye:

PD ESTE HILO ES UNA MINA:8:


----------



## DonPimpon (11 Ene 2011)

Cabronesssss ayudad a pagar el cubierto!


----------



## lolachrycola (11 Ene 2011)

Otra buena opcion para lo del vestido es llevar uno prestado como hizo mi madre en su momento y como iba a hacer yo.

Tampoco entiendo lo de que el novio se compre el traje. Quien mas quien menos tiene uno como minimo, si no es para el trabajo, pues de alguna boda a la que haya ido.Y si va a llevar chaque o lo que sea, siempre se puede alquilar.


----------



## Meetic (11 Ene 2011)

Sobre cuanto poneis en la boda?
Yo en la última de una amiga de toda la vida pero que ya no veia hacía 4 años puse 200 euros de mi parte y mi novia que no tenía un duro y no conocía a los que se casaban añadió otros 50 euros. Lo hice por ingreso en las famosas cuentas, pues por lo visto por lo que me llego a mis oidos me critico entre el corrillo de amigos mutuos por el poco dinero que pusimos.


----------



## Puñetero (11 Ene 2011)

Meetic dijo:


> Sobre cuanto poneis en la boda?
> Yo en la última de una amiga de toda la vida pero que ya no veia hacía 4 años puse 200 euros de mi parte y mi novia que no tenía un duro y no conocía a los que se casaban añadió otros 50 euros. Lo hice por ingreso en las famosas cuentas, *pues por lo visto por lo que me llego a mis oidos me critico entre el corrillo de amigos mutuos por el poco dinero que pusimos*.



Esta tía no es tu amiga, es una caradura. Pretende pagarse la boda a costa de los invitados. Encima rajando a otras personas de lo poco que pusisteis... entran ganas de no dar un duro y ponerse morado en el convite.


----------



## Meetic (11 Ene 2011)

Puñetero dijo:


> Esta tía no es tu amiga, es una caradura. Pretende pagarse la boda a costa de los invitados. Encima rajando a otras personas de lo poco que pusisteis... entran ganas de no dar un duro y ponerse morado en el convite.



Es que organizó una boda por todo lo alto, según parece soltó un par de veces en su despedida de soltera que el cubierto rondaba los 150 euros. Pero vamos que mi pareja es 9 años más joven que yo y su economía de estudiante/trabajadora no da para mucho, y que coño que no conocía a la suodicha. 

Yo creo que me comporté bien poniendo 200 euros, 250 en total... pero vamos a veces pienso que tal vez soy un tacañón.


----------



## John Oxenham (11 Ene 2011)

Meetic dijo:


> Es que organizó una boda por todo lo alto, según parece soltó un par de veces en su despedida de soltera que el cubierto rondaba los 150 euros. Pero vamos que mi pareja es 9 años más joven que yo y su economía de estudiante/trabajadora no da para mucho, y que coño que no conocía a la suodicha.
> 
> Yo creo que me comporté bien poniendo 200 euros, 250 en total... pero vamos a veces pienso que tal vez soy un tacañón.



Si hizo eso es que es una caradura que quería recaudar mucho más de lo que puso o una gilipollas inconsciente porqueyolovalguista.

Valora como de amiga es tuya porque si a mi me hace eso tarda muy poco en enterarse de que ha llegado a mis oidos esa información, me explayo a gusto y "queladenporculo" :fiufiu:

Pd. Siempre he oido que 150€ es una buena canidad.


----------



## gabacho (11 Ene 2011)

Puñetero dijo:


> Esta tía no es tu amiga, es una caradura. Pretende pagarse la boda a costa de los invitados. Encima rajando a otras personas de lo poco que pusisteis... *entran ganas de no dar un duro y ponerse morado en el convite.*



Esa es mi estrategia preventiva 

Lo cierto es que yo por sistema voy, _oh sorpresa_, de *invitado* a las bodas. Mi regalo es ir (haciendo unos cuantos miles de km en las últimas :rolleye.

Por ahora no han tenido huevos para recriminármelo. Tampoco voy a bodas de semi-desconocidos, que creo que es el verdadero problema de fondo...


----------



## filemon_pi (12 Ene 2011)

gabacho dijo:


> Esa es mi estrategia preventiva
> 
> Lo cierto es que yo por sistema voy, _oh sorpresa_, de *invitado* a las bodas. Mi regalo es ir (haciendo unos cuantos miles de km en las últimas :rolleye.
> 
> Por ahora no han tenido huevos para recriminármelo. Tampoco voy a bodas de semi-desconocidos, que creo que es el verdadero problema de fondo...



Es que eso debería ser lo normal, como invitado habría que regalar un detalle simbólico, y si una pareja quiere dejarse 10.000€ en el convite es cosa de ellos.
A mi se me ha pasado por la cabeza hacer como tú, pero reconozco que me han faltado huevos. Mi pareja aunque pensando igual ni se le ocurriría.


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (12 Ene 2011)

Mi boda pre-tiempors lonchafinistas
Novio, novia, padre y madre de la novia, madre del novio, salimos de trabajar, vamos al juzgado, boda ultrarrapida sin fotos ni alianzas, el juez alucina, vuelta al curro. 
Coste 0 €. 
No recuerdo ni que dia fué, nadie se enteró del suceso, puro trámite ¿Cuando vas al notario a firmar la hipoteca invitas a todo el que se te ocurre?, NO. 
Si el dia mas importante de la vida de estas incapaces forobodiles es el dia de su boda, todo lo que vivan después tiene que ser una cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
No se puede ser reina por un día y además creértelo. Sobre todo a costa del dinero de los demás.


----------



## DonPimpon (12 Ene 2011)

OCTOPUSSY dijo:


> Mi boda pre-tiempors lonchafinistas
> Novio, novia, padre y madre de la novia, madre del novio, salimos de trabajar, vamos al juzgado, boda ultrarrapida sin fotos ni alianzas, el juez alucina, vuelta al curro.
> Coste 0 €.
> No recuerdo ni que dia fué, nadie se enteró del suceso, puro trámite ¿Cuando vas al notario a firmar la hipoteca invitas a todo el que se te ocurre?, NO.
> ...



Y los 15 días de vacaciones? Joder si yo me caso sólo por eso... :ouch:


----------



## Alice (12 Ene 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> no hay cojones de salir con esto a la calle



Ostras, el cuñado de una amiga mía se casó con un traje así, juro que he tenido que ver dos veces la foto para convencerme de que no era la misma persona :8: y lo peor es que mi amiga decía que el chico iba monísimo :XX:


----------



## Guillotin (12 Ene 2011)

Monísimo y elegante, donde los haya.


----------



## fitness (12 Ene 2011)

No se les pase por alto,previa ampliación ,la afotoposter de los dos canis de la esquina superior derecha.
¿Alguien sabe que es el plato dorado que luce en el ramo?
¿Es que los canis tienen altares de antepasados como los chinos?


----------



## Sra. Soprano (12 Ene 2011)

Meetic dijo:


> Sobre cuanto poneis en la boda?
> Yo en la última de una amiga de toda la vida pero que ya no veia hacía 4 años puse 200 euros de mi parte y mi novia que no tenía un duro y no conocía a los que se casaban añadió otros 50 euros. Lo hice por ingreso en las famosas cuentas, pues por lo visto por lo que me llego a mis oidos me critico entre el corrillo de amigos mutuos por el poco dinero que pusimos.



El verano pasado fue la boda de un amigo de mi novio. Yo no conocía al susodicho. A la boda íbamos a ir mi pareja, yo y sus padres porque también eran amigos de los progenitores del interfecto. Mi novio y yo pusimos 200 € y ya me pareció bastante! Pero claro, a lo mejor fuimos unos tacaños porque mis suegros regalaron 500 eurazos! Me pareció una auténtica salvajada. Yo dejé claro que eso no lo iba a pagar ni por asomo porque ni podía ni quería.
A última hora no pude ir a la boda porque se me murió un familiar :S . Nada de excusa (ojalá) pero los novios no nos devolvieron los dineros...


----------



## fitness (12 Ene 2011)

El futuro nido de amor es de ensueño, con el suelo de gres ajedrecístico y al fondo, regleta de 7 enchufes hasta la bola (como sea de los chinos salen ardiendo)Playsteison, dvd, homecinema, peasoplasma etc...fijo que libros no tienen ni uno.
En fín que no les falta un detalle, eso es casarse como dios manda en este país, ahora a encontrar una obra donde currar.


----------



## Estoseacaba (12 Ene 2011)

Sra. Soprano dijo:


> El verano pasado fue la boda de un amigo de mi novio. Yo no conocía al susodicho. A la boda íbamos a ir mi pareja, yo y sus padres porque también eran amigos de los progenitores del interfecto. Mi novio y yo pusimos 200 € y ya me pareció bastante! Pero claro, a lo mejor fuimos unos tacaños porque mis suegros regalaron 500 eurazos! Me pareció una auténtica salvajada. Yo dejé claro que eso no lo iba a pagar ni por asomo porque ni podía ni quería.
> A última hora no pude ir a la boda porque se me murió un familiar :S . Nada de excusa (ojalá) pero los novios no nos devolvieron los dineros...



Ya comenté que yo hice regalo a unos amigos que se casaron y prácticamente me han dejado de hablar...Querían dinero.
Lo cierto es que si a última hora no pudiste ir, los novios pagan el cubierto de todas formas. De hecho, hay unos mínimos. En el restaurante que hemos elegido, si no llegamos a 80 personas, hay que pagar 80 cubiertos como mínimo de todas formas. Sí, hemos pasado por el aro porque no había más opción. Todos los restaurantes igual. O peor (la mayoría pide 100 comensales mínimo).


----------



## kaxkamel (12 Ene 2011)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Y los 15 días de vacaciones? Joder si yo me caso sólo por eso... :ouch:




es que hay otra razón que merezca la pena, acaso? 
bueno, sí... el papeleo cuando nacen los nenes y tal es más sencillo si estás casado. pero no es comparable con las vacaciones.

PD: pequeña maldad: mi convenio me reconocía 20 días de vacas


----------



## adrlana (12 Ene 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> ¿Y no nos vas a invitar a los foreros? :S :S :S



si,os invito, pero como soy una pobre pepita y vosotros todos ganais de minimo 25000€ al mes, os paso el numero de cuenta :XX::XX:

edit:los hombres podeis avisar de vuestra altura, para adaptar los baños, ya sabeis por lo de los 5 cm..........


----------



## lolachrycola (13 Ene 2011)

No todos los sitios piden minimo de personas. Yo me caso este año tambien, y el sitio que hemos contratado no nos piden un numero determinado de invitados. Eso si, si no llegas a X no te dan ciertas facilidades..pero tampoco es que sean nada del otro mundo.


----------



## Honkler (13 Ene 2011)

En la penúltima boda que nos invitaron (compañera de curro de mi contraria), la susodicha le pasó la invitación con el número de cuenta. Dos semanas antes se le hizo el ingreso preceptivo. Les pidió a todos que le hicieran el ingreso antes por el tema de gastos. 

En la despedida de soltera, una semana antes de la boda, la chica desfasó con la coca o lo que fuera y entró en coma. Murió un mes después. Una lástima.

PD: El foro ese de las bodas es una mina ::


----------



## sada (13 Ene 2011)

Despierta dijo:


> En la penúltima boda que nos invitaron (compañera de curro de mi contraria), la susodicha le pasó la invitación con el número de cuenta. Dos semanas antes se le hizo el ingreso preceptivo. Les pidió a todos que le hicieran el ingreso antes por el tema de gastos.
> 
> En la despedida de soltera, una semana antes de la boda, la chica desfasó con la coca o lo que fuera y entró en coma. Murió un mes después. Una lástima.
> 
> PD: El foro ese de las bodas es una mina ::



deduzco que no hubo bodorrio y se os devolvió la pasta,,,¿?


----------



## Lone Star (13 Ene 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> no hay cojones de salir con esto a la calle









Encima, en la fotografía superior derecha arrima bien la cebolleta a otro congénere suyo.

O se la arriman. Ya no sé nada.


----------



## Honkler (13 Ene 2011)

sada dijo:


> deduzco que no hubo bodorrio y se os devolvió la pasta,,,¿?



Obviamente, no hubo bodorrio. Y la pasta, no, no se devolvió. Tampoco era plan de andar pidiéndola, bastante desgracia tuvo la familia. 

Solo decir que ambos eran unos canis de cuidado, y el bodorrio iba a ser eso, bodorrio. Descanse en paz.


----------



## ManuelS (13 Ene 2011)

Despierta dijo:


> Obviamente, no hubo bodorrio. Y la pasta, no, no se devolvió. Tampoco era plan de andar pidiéndola, bastante desgracia tuvo la familia.
> 
> Solo decir que ambos eran unos canis de cuidado, y el bodorrio iba a ser eso, bodorrio. Descanse en paz.



Al menos utilizarían la pasta para organizar un macro funeral, con banda de música, plañideras, y cuatro responsos....


----------



## Calculín (13 Ene 2011)

Despierta dijo:


> Obviamente, no hubo bodorrio. Y la pasta, no, no se devolvió. Tampoco era plan de andar pidiéndola, bastante desgracia tuvo la familia.
> 
> Solo decir que ambos eran unos canis de cuidado, y el bodorrio iba a ser eso, bodorrio. Descanse en paz.



Según lo que he aprendido en este hilo, prácticamente todo se compra o paga por adelantado... Así que quizás tampoco podían devolver mucho


----------



## un marronazo (13 Ene 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo con nefer y don pimpon, lo que no entiendo es, si es nuestra boda, por que tienen que venir amigos (incluso empleados) de los perifericos.



Hazme un favor Adriana, no vuelvas a nombrarme chata, yo para decir que eres una cutre-visillera no necesito hacerme un multi.


----------



## adrlana (13 Ene 2011)

dios mio ha resurgido la señora trajes.
ignore y listo "chata"


----------



## JMHelsinki (13 Ene 2011)

¿Y la freak esta de los burros?


¿La pongo ignorada?


Cásate con burro visillera!


----------



## sada (16 Ene 2011)

Despierta dijo:


> Obviamente, no hubo bodorrio. Y la pasta, no, no se devolvió. Tampoco era plan de andar pidiéndola, bastante desgracia tuvo la familia.
> 
> Solo decir que ambos eran unos canis de cuidado, y el bodorrio iba a ser eso, bodorrio. Descanse en paz.



uff enuda historia


----------



## LOLEANTE (16 Ene 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> no hay cojones de salir con esto a la calle




Te refieres a salir a la calle con el traje hortera o con el tipo que va dentro? ::

yo no saldría a la calle con ninguna de las 2 opciones


----------



## Apretrujillos (16 Ene 2011)

OCTOPUSSY dijo:


> Mi boda pre-tiempors lonchafinistas
> Novio, novia, padre y madre de la novia, madre del novio, salimos de trabajar, vamos al juzgado, boda ultrarrapida sin fotos ni alianzas, el juez alucina, vuelta al curro.
> Coste 0 €.
> No recuerdo ni que dia fué, nadie se enteró del suceso, puro trámite ¿Cuando vas al notario a firmar la hipoteca invitas a todo el que se te ocurre?, NO.
> ...



Eres un triste


----------



## San Marco_borrado (16 Ene 2011)

> Hola chicas, he abierto este post porque no he visto ninguno que hable de esto especialmente y a mi me está volviendo loca. Estos dias he ido a mirar floristerias para la *decoracion del monasterio* en el que me caso y del coche y ramo. Las dos que he visto son alucinantes y decoran con muchisima originalidad y elegancia. Lo que ocurre que me parecen bastante caras, nose que opinais vosotras. Me han echo *presupuesto desde los 2000 euros* hasta los 1100 con todo icluido, ramo, coches(2), altar (10 centros, en mesa, suelo, columnas...), bancos (candelabros con velas encendidas en vez de flores) y pies de forja con petalos para la entrada de la iglesia para los invitados, ahhh, y los ramilletes para novio y padrino. Dependiendo del presupuesto será mas o menos original. Imaginaos que cojo *el más barato, el de 1100 euros*. Que opinais? Estoy locaaaaa? de verdad que me lo estoy volviendo, no se que hacer



.

Opino que esas flores vienen de algún cultivo colombiano y lo importante viene dentro de las macetas...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (16 Ene 2011)

> Hola wapísimas, me caso el 7 de junio de este año.
> Nunca había pasado por este foro, pero acabo de ver que existe y quizá (ojalá!)me podais echar una mano en las muchas dudas que tengo a raiz de mi inminente enlace.
> 
> Os cuento, hace dos años mi pareja heredó de su madre (en vida, es decir, ella aún está viva) *una finca y una casa*. Ahora me gustaría que dicha propiedad *pasase* a _*figurar a nombre de los dos*_, pero me han comentado que al tratarse de una herencia la cosa es complicada, que hay que esperar unos plazos en los cuales el transmitente (creo que se dice así)puede revocar su decisión y después figuran como bienes gratuitos del que lo recibe. Nosotros hemos pensado en casarnos por lo civil y poner dichas propiedades como bienes gananciales del matrimonio, pero me han comentado que no es posible precisamente por tratarse de bienes de obtención gratuita de uno de los cónyugues...es eso cierto? qué opción me recomendais para que yo figure también? Por favor, necesito ayuda con relativa urgencia...Muchas gracias



_________________

Pedazo de visillera cabrona!


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (17 Ene 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> _________________
> 
> Pedazo de visillera cabrona!



*****_P_t_s


----------



## Macabrón (17 Ene 2011)

Joder el de blanco para pasar con el coche por el charco... VAYA HORTERADA

PD: AdrIana, sale muy favorecida en el avatar. Ni caso al que dice lo del burro...


----------



## nostramo (17 Ene 2011)

Tengo un pequeño terreno, me voy a enterar del asunto de cria de mariposas.


----------



## Calculín (17 Ene 2011)

nostramo dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño terreno, me voy a enterar del asunto de cria de mariposas.



Mira también de murciélagos para bodas góticas que es un filón virgen aún


----------



## noinversor (17 Ene 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Mira también de murciélagos para bodas góticas que es un filón virgen aún



¡Coño,la fortuna está volando ante mi ventana y yo sin enterarme !


----------



## Estoseacaba (17 Ene 2011)

noinversor dijo:


> ¡Coño,la fortuna está volando ante mi ventana y yo sin enterarme !



¡¡¡Ja,ja,ja!!!:XX:


----------



## Romano (17 Ene 2011)

noinversor dijo:


> ¡Coño,la fortuna está volando ante mi ventana y yo sin enterarme !



No tenéis alma de emprendedor...

¿Una idea barata para animar el cotarro? Cuando la Señora Romano se vinculó al abajo firmante, tras la comida se organizó una "queimada". Un invitado regaló los litros de aguardiente, el establecimiento colaboró plenamente con el tema (y nos guardó "motu proprio" el aguardiente sobrante en dos botellicas al día siguiente). El ritual agradó muchísimo y las tazas corrieron con fruición.

Con un recuerdo cariñosamente especial a un invitado italiano, que hizo frecuentes viajes al caldero, y al que cuando metimos en su habitación a las tres de la mañana, hablaba ya un castellano perfecto... :XX:


----------



## CASPOSO (18 Ene 2011)

a alguien le ha pasado esto?
le digo al restaurante que 6 meses antes de la boda le doy 12mil e, mas los 1200 de señal, y 1 mes antes de la boda le doy 3000 euros......y el resto se lo pago el lunes despues dela boda........bueno esta forma de pago se la he dicho yo, porque prefiero ir pagando lo que vaya teniendo y me dice el restaurante, !!!que tiene que hablar con mi banco!!!! para que le den fe de que pago mis letras, mi hipoteca vamos porque no tengo ni una letra mas.... que os parece!?!?!?1 os ha pasado??????'

otros que van a comer huevos de condor


----------



## CASPOSO (18 Ene 2011)

Después de hacer 48752340875092437508243 presupuestos, mirarlos por arriba, por abajo, recortando de aquí y de allá vemos que no vamos a poder celebrar la boda de nuestros sueños.
Estoy triste, me apetece hacer una boda únicamente con la familia y unos amigos, en total unas 75 personas, pero el banquete es demasiado caro y veo que es que por mucho que hagamos no podemos pagar ni un menú de 60 e por persona, que tristeza por dios...ahora sí me siento pobre.
Ah! es que se me ha olvidado contaros...estamos buscando el embarazo (tengo que darme prisa por una enfermedad en los ovario, o tengo hijos ahora o no los tengo nunca). Claro, con lo del bebé no vamos a poder gastar en la boda!!

No sé qué hacer...no conozco ningún sitio donde haya menús más normalitos para poder pagarlos...


----------



## CASPOSO (18 Ene 2011)

Hola!
Estaba preguntándome si el donativo que haremos a la iglesia desgrava y de paso si te puedes desgravar algún otro concepto de la boda.
No somos autónomos así que sería en la declaración normal de la renta del año que viene.
¿Te suelen dar un resguardo cuando das donativo?


----------



## sada (18 Ene 2011)

madre mia alguna parece tonta


----------



## nefernef (18 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> Hola!
> Estaba preguntándome si el donativo que haremos a la iglesia desgrava y de paso si te puedes desgravar algún otro concepto de la boda.
> No somos autónomos así que sería en la declaración normal de la renta del año que viene.
> ¿Te suelen dar un resguardo cuando das donativo?



Si lo pides, te lo dan,y sí, puedes desgravártelo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> ...es que mi boda va a ser barata, unos 10000€ en total...





CASPOSO dijo:


> no quiero preocuparme de nada ese dia,porque es un rollo. Pediremos un prestamo y arreglado


----------



## Dawkins (18 Ene 2011)

Casposo chico, pon los textos en quote, o ponle unas comillas, que ya no sé si lo dices tú o es una cita... un poquito de por favor


----------



## belier (18 Ene 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Si hizo eso es que es una caradura que quería recaudar mucho más de lo que puso o una gilipollas inconsciente porqueyolovalguista.
> 
> Valora como de amiga es tuya porque si a mi me hace eso tarda muy poco en enterarse de que ha llegado a mis oidos esa información, me explayo a gusto y "queladenporculo" :fiufiu:
> 
> Pd. Siempre he oido que 150€ es una buena canidad.



¿150€ una buena cantidad? ¿25.000 de las antiguas pesetas? ¿Estamos locos o qué?

¿Quien se casa? ¿Acaso le obligas tu a casarse?

Cuando uno se casa y quiere celebrarlo por todo lo alto, es su problema, no el de los invitados.

Se tendría que ir con un regalito y nada más...


----------



## eminentemente técnico (18 Ene 2011)

Os cuento mi situación actual respecto las bodas,para que veais que todavia quedan españolas decentes.

Llevo con mi novia 2 años y a dia de hoy no queremos casarnos.Creemos en el amor pero no en el matrimonio.Como bien se ha dicho la unica ventaja que tiene casarse son las vacaciones,porque el dia que tengas hijos es mas facil que obtengan guardería cerca de casa si la madre es soltera.

Ella se metio antes de conocerme en una VPO un tanto burbujeada (130.000 por 65 m2), Jamás me ha dicho que le ayude a pagarla:Cuando se la den en Junio solo pagaremos los gastos a medias.En caso de pelearnos ella en su casa y yo a otra que tengo ahora en alquiler.

Llegara un dia en que invitemos a comer a amigos y familiares en un buen restaurante al que diremos que es una comida familiar de unas 80 personas.No pagaremos más de 30 euros por cubierto (El mismo menú en modo Boda seguro que no baja de 100). Nos pondremos Un buen traje yo y un vestido ella y las fotos las hará algún amigo)

En esencia es como una boda,solo que en lugar de pagar 20000 eur nos gastaremos 2000

Respecto otras bodas hemos asistido y hemos hecho el regalo (siempre monetario) en funcion al aprecio que le tengamos a la pareja:

A unos "amigos"(nada intimos) bastante pijos cuyo cubierto valdría unos 150 euros entre los 2 les dimos 100...que hubiesen ido a un sitio más barato.Aun asi la pareja estaba encantada de que fueramos y nos trataron de forma genial aun sabiendo el dinero que les habiamos dado.

A otros amigos mas intimos cuyo gasto no pasria de 100 por cubierto les dimos 300.

Respecto los que ponen el numero de cuenta,pues es una forma de decirte que les pagues la boda,te medio obligan a ingresar,ya de paso podian ponerte que al cabar el convite pases por la recepcion del Rte para pagar el cubierto...


----------



## Pinchador (18 Ene 2011)

Crozet dijo:


> Brutal la que descubre las pajas de su marido y se sorprende.



¿Dónde está eso? ¡Pon el enlace por favor!


----------



## Fornicio (18 Ene 2011)

a ver ese enlace de la visillera que pilla al pajafantas!!!!


----------



## Grulla (18 Ene 2011)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Os cuento mi situación actual respecto las bodas,para que veais que todavia quedan españolas decentes.
> 
> Llevo con mi novia 2 años y a dia de hoy no queremos casarnos.Creemos en el amor pero no en el matrimonio.Como bien se ha dicho la unica ventaja que tiene casarse son las vacaciones,porque el dia que tengas hijos es mas facil que obtengan guardería cerca de casa si la madre es soltera.
> 
> ...



Cuidala, esa mujer es un animal en vias de extinción.


----------



## Calculín (18 Ene 2011)

Intro de Haunted Castle, Konami 1988


----------



## sky21 (19 Ene 2011)

que grande es este hilo coño!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sealand (22 Ene 2011)

Los administradores deberían plantearse si no merecería la pena pasar este hilo a veteranos para restarle visibilidad y evitar que los sujetos del estudio se percaten de que están siendo observados y huyan despavoridos o cambien sus pautas de conducta que tantos buenos ratos nos están haciendo pasar.

P.D.: 36 páginas y no hay tags?


----------



## guajiro (22 Ene 2011)

Sealand dijo:


> Los administradores deberían plantearse si no merecería la pena pasar este hilo a veteranos para restarle visibilidad y evitar que los sujetos del estudio se percaten de que están siendo observados y huyan despavoridos o cambien sus pautas de conducta que tantos buenos ratos nos están haciendo pasar.
> 
> P.D.: 36 páginas y no hay tags?



Etiquetas

a adriana melafo, adriana + retarded de lo q creia, adriana está a punto de correrse, adrlana & scaramouche, adrlana melafo, adrlana te amo en silencio, bodas pelotazo, foroestúpidas strikes back!, marronazo vieja visillera, quien es el perro?, todas putas todas todas, virgencita que me quede como estoy


----------



## John Oxenham (22 Ene 2011)

belier dijo:


> ¿150€ una buena cantidad? ¿25.000 de las antiguas pesetas? ¿Estamos locos o qué?
> 
> ¿Quien se casa? ¿Acaso le obligas tu a casarse?
> 
> ...



Pues si amigo *belier*, es la cantidad que se considera hoy en día "lógica" si asistes a una boda, que de para pagar el cubierto y un poquito para los novios. Porque para ir dando menos creo que es mejor no ir. Yo no voy a quedar como el "gorrón" que fue a la boda dando 100€ a medias con la novia para ponerse tibio, que es lo que suelen pensar. Prefiero que se queden con la duda de si no fui por tal o por cual.

A las bodas que decido ir es porque los novios me caen bien, en caso contrario pongo la excusa de el "puñetero trabajo" y lo tengo solucionado sin que puedan saber si es verdad o estoy en el sofá de casa rascándome el ombligo.

Es lo que hay pero siempre está el "ante el vicio de pedir está la virtud del no dar".

Pd. Hace años trabajé de camarero en BBC y se como va el tema del cubierto de esos "eventos".


----------



## butricio (22 Ene 2011)

Sealand dijo:


> Los administradores deberían plantearse si no merecería la pena pasar este hilo a veteranos para restarle visibilidad y evitar que los sujetos del estudio se percaten de que están siendo observados y huyan despavoridos o cambien sus pautas de conducta que tantos buenos ratos nos están haciendo pasar.
> 
> P.D.: 36 páginas y no hay tags?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/veteranos/177438-pepitas-de-todoboda.html

Por lo que veo algunos no conocisteis el descubrimiento del microcosmos de todoboda,con el trolleo de la boda tipo Star Wars.

Al final se llevó a better-anos para su estudio en el anonimato


----------



## ojiplática30 (23 Ene 2011)

ATENCIÓN, VISILLERA FOROBODAS, HABLANDO DE SU CASA, TRABAJANDO EN BANCO Y CON NULO CONOCIMIENTO FINANCIERO:


_Pues nosotros pagamos 1350 euros a 40 años, y eso que trabajo en el banco y tengo mejores condiciones. Nos compramos el piso en mayo de este año por 252.000 euros!!!!!!!! Y entre gastos y que pedimos para que sobrara un poquito, pues un hipotecón de 284.000 eurazos!!!!!!!!!!!!
Y si me cambio de banco (es decir, cambio de trabajo) me suben el diferencial del 0,15 al 0,75!!! Una ruina, estoy atada a un trabajo y a una hipoteca!!
Y luego lo que decís: teléfono, móviles, coches (2), seguros, gasolina, y sorpresas varias... que siempre las hay...
Ahora estamos planeando la boda para 2010, porque antes no creo que fuera posible.
Ya veis, ni las que trabajamos en bancos lo tenemos fácil.... A ver si cmbia la situación, aunque tiene mala pinta, pro lo menos hasta mediados de 2009..._


----------



## sky21 (24 Ene 2011)

tengo mono de este hilo ....


----------



## Sealand (6 Feb 2011)

Subo una cosa que encontré en Spaniards que veo esto muy parado. Posible caso de lo que Bandicootcrash ha dado en llamar chochopaterismo con boda en la catedral de la capital del Turia, según la chica el inglés se quiere casar por el rito católico y nada menos que en la catedral de Valencia :: por supuesto ella no habrá influido en esa decisión. ¿Por cuanto puede salir una boda así?

Hola a todos,
Mi *novio* (que es *Ingles*) y yo (espanola) *estamos "engaged"* y *nos gustaria casarnos *en 2012 en una *iglesia catolica en espana *(en concreto en la *catedral de Valencia*).
Los dos vivimos y estamos empadronados *aki *en Bristol, Inglaterra (yo llevo ya casi 5 anyos *aki*).
Mi padre que vive en Valencia, fue a preguntar al arzobispado los papeles q se necesitan para casarse alli y le dijeron q como mi novio no es espanol y no lleva viviendo los 2 ultimos anyos en Espana, q no nos dejaran casarnos alli! Le dijeron a mi padre q me case por lo civil en inglaterra y que traiga los papeles a espana.
Hoy he preguntado en el registro civil de aqui de Bristol y me han dicho q lo unico q necesito es un "Notice of Marriage" que *kiere* decir q doy noticia a mi localidad de que me *kiero* casar y me hacen un certificado. En este registro civil dicen q las parejas q se *kieren* casar en otros paises solo necesitan esto.
No se que hacer, ya que te cobran unos 30 pounds por pedir el Notice of Marriage y 60 por casarte por lo civil en UK, y a lo mejor cuando vaya a espana en pascua me dicen q el "notice of marriage" no es suficiente!
Alguno de vosotros se ha casado en una iglesia catolica de Espana viviendo en el extranjero??
Me servira solo el Notice of Marriage or me voy a tener q casar por lo civil en Ingaterra antes?
* Help!!* 

HELP! Boda en iglesia catolica en Espana, residiendo en Inglaterra | spaniards.es


----------



## Exor (6 Feb 2011)

Pinchador dijo:


> ¿Dónde está eso? ¡Pon el enlace por favor!





kamikaze dijo:


> Esta sí que es cojonuda (si es que ese foro es una mina).
> 
> Visillera descubre que su Pepito...
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda-19.html#post3718417


----------



## Vulcano (6 Feb 2011)

Y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa...

*Detienen a un hombre acusado de no pagar los gastos de su boda en un hotel de lujo*

Europa Press | Valencia
Actualizado domingo 06/02/2011 11:16 horas


Agentes de la Policía Nacional de Valencia han detenido a un hombre de 34 años como presunto autor de un delito de estafa, *por no pagar parte de la cuenta del hotel de lujo en el que celebró el banquete de su boda*, según ha informado la Jefatura Superior de Policía de la Comunidad Valenciana en un comunicado.

La boda se celebró en junio de 2010 y *el detenido debía, presuntamente, 6.900 euros de los 13.000 que había costado la celebración*. Las mismas fuentes han detallado que el detenido *abonó aproximadamente la mitad antes del enlace y se comprometió a pagar el resto tras la boda*, un pago que nunca llegó a realizar.

Tras las gestiones oportunas, los agentes procedieron el pasado jueves a detener al sospechoso, un hombre de 34 años de origen español, sin antecedentes policiales. Después de prestar declaración en dependencias policiales fue puesto en libertad, siendo advertido de que debería presentarse ante la autoridad judicial cuando fuera requerido para ello.

Fuente:Detienen a un hombre acusado de no pagar los gastos de su boda en un hotel de lujo | Valencia | elmundo.es


----------



## burbujas (6 Feb 2011)

forobodas es UNA MINA


----------



## lolachrycola (22 Feb 2011)

Sealand dijo:


> Subo una cosa que encontré en Spaniards que veo esto muy parado. Posible caso de lo que Bandicootcrash ha dado en llamar chochopaterismo con boda en la catedral de la capital del Turia, según la chica el inglés se quiere casar por el rito católico y nada menos que en la catedral de Valencia :: por supuesto ella no habrá influido en esa decisión. ¿Por cuanto puede salir una boda así?
> 
> Hola a todos,
> Mi *novio* (que es *Ingles*) y yo (espanola) *estamos "engaged"* y *nos gustaria casarnos *en 2012 en una *iglesia catolica en espana *(en concreto en la *catedral de Valencia*).
> ...



Pff como me pone la gente que utiliza terminos en otros idiomas sin venir a cuento cuando en castellano existen equivalentes que son completamente validos.


----------



## Taxidermista (22 Feb 2011)

kamikaze dijo:


> Esta sí que es cojonuda (si es que ese foro es una mina).
> 
> Visillera descubre que su Pepito...
> ...ve porno por el hinternec. :XX:
> ...



Ese enlace me parece que ya no funciona, éste de momento sí:

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - HE DESCUBIERTO QUE MI MARIDO VE PORNO


----------



## GeneralTaylor (23 Feb 2011)

Sólo hay algo peor que las princesitas visilleras porqueyologalguistas con complejo de Leticia Ortiz, y son los pagafantas que se casan con ellas.

La prima de mi novia encaja en el perfil; antes de casarse se dedicaba a llamar a los restaurantes que ofertaban bodas para sacarse menús degustación by de face. Boda que por supuesto pagó su marido.

Por cierto, peor aún que el foroboda es el foro de enfemenino, es una auténtica galería de los horrores.


----------



## garcilaso (23 Feb 2011)

Puf , pues mi hermana se casa y temo lo peor . 

Soy un pringao que a saber que de dinero tendre que soltar :_(


----------



## interludio (23 Feb 2011)

hola, mi hermano es un desgraciado y no se da cuenta. Mi cuñada es un orco que ha puesto a mi hermano en contra nuestra por temas económicos. Mi hermano ha llegado a echarnos en cara que no le hacemos regalos "buenos", cuando mis padres fueron una vez a su piso (con aval demi padre) y se lo pintó entero! Pero veo que es algo común... así que no me asusto xD

Por otro lado, me habéis animado bastante, porque estaba rayado por que dejé a mi ex porque me puso los cuernos y tras leerme el hilo, estoy alegre por la que me he quitado de encima xDD era materialista a mas no poder y muy guarra, la pena... es por el sexo xD

Estaría de lujo poner un enlace de este hilo y esta web a una pag de cuyo nombre no quiero revelar xDDD (ya la sabéis), en el que los tíos ponemos nuestras historietas para superar la rayada (oh... wait!) por las rupturas con nuestras novias.
Si pongo el enlace de este hilo, creo que los curo a todos.

Me estoy pensando si ponerlo...


----------



## CASPOSO (23 Feb 2011)

Cuentas con mi bendicion shurmano , difunde la palabra , se el pastor de las ovejas descarriadas guiales el camino , haz como si fueras el fantasma de las navidades pasadas muestrales como sera su vida en el mismo instante en el que ni si quiera salga un comentario " nos casamos "


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (23 Feb 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Ese enlace me parece que ya no funciona, éste de momento sí:
> 
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - HE DESCUBIERTO QUE MI MARIDO VE PORNO



No doy crédito, como el Santander.


Conozco un foro tipo enfemenino.com en el que las churris han puesto en sus perfiles las operaciones de pecho que se han hecho, tanto el antes como el después.

Para acceder a las galerías de fotos era necesaria un contraseña que la proporcionaba la interesada mediante un privado a la que lo quisiese.

Un iluminada recopiló en un *post público* todas las contraseñas que le habían pasado, así que todas las fotos mamarias pasaron a ser públicas.

Pues resulta que me encontré, entre las agraciadas, a una ex compañera de colegio que no enseña su cara pero sí publica en su perfil su nombre y sus dos apellidos. ::

Y no, no voy a publicar ni el foro ni las contraseñas.


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (23 Feb 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> No doy crédito, como el Santander.
> 
> 
> Conozco un foro tipo enfemenino.com en el que las churris han puesto en sus perfiles las operaciones de pecho que se han hecho, tanto el antes como el después.
> ...




*ya estás tardando en poner la fuente y los nombres!!!!!

todos!!!!!*
 :XX:


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (23 Feb 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> N
> 
> Y no, no voy a publicar ni el foro ni las contraseñas.



Estas reportado por ponedienteslarguismo.joputo


----------



## Fénix_ (23 Feb 2011)

A día de hoy todavía me sorprenden algunas marujas de lo tontas y ñoñas que son... no doy crédito...

No me gustan nada las bodas tradicionales, nada. Es uno de los mayores despilfarros que conozco.

No entiendo como hay mujeres que se gastan el huevo y medio en el vestido, que los más baratos son 1000€, para un día!! :8:

Yo me casé (juzgado por supuesto...), con familia directa (padres y hermanos) y amigos íntimos, de invitados y luego cenita en una terraza de un bar, y no admitimos ni regalos ni los sobrecitos esos detestables.

Lo único "tradicional" fué mi vestido porq m apetecía vestirme de blanco, que coño, pa una vez... pero vamos me costó 200€ y ya fué mucho.

Ah, y añado que sin alianzas y sin ramo, otros gastos inútiles menos.

Lo que me ha dejado perpleja, lo de las mariposas muy fuerte, pero lo del pájaro eeeeh?? vamos, vamos...


----------



## garcilaso (23 Feb 2011)

Marketing para pedir dinero a los invitados!!! , te damos informacion a un cubierto y medio !

"Hola chicas, como yo quería poner la cuenta bancaria (para mandar la indirecta de que NO QUIERO MÁS JUEGOS DE CAFÉ!!), pero me parecía feo que saliera en la invitación y sobre todo que quedara ahí para la posteridad, se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente.

He preparado en Powerpoint un papel (que luego imprimiré en papel verjurado bonito, de alta calidad y meteré en el sobre con la invitación, tendrá el mismo tamaño - 14X14) que ponga por una cara el plano de cómo llegar a la finca, y por el otro lado más información, una cosa así:

para que nadie se pierda...

(PLANO)

(y ahora por la otra cara)

para los que quieran dormir cerquita...

(INFORMACIÓN DE LOS HOTELES, PRECIOS, DIRECCIÓN Y ESTRELLAS)

para los que quieran tomarse unas copas...

(INFORMACIÓN SOBRE LAS IDAS Y VUELTAS DEL AUTOBÚS)

para los que quieran contribuir con su regalo a nuestra luna de miel

(TACHAAAAN, EL NÚMERO DE CUENTA)

así, no queda en la invitación, les sueltas la indirecta de que quieres pasta y ese papelito, que normalmente llevarán en el bolsillo para no perderse, se termine perdiendo, y aquí paz y después gloria)

qué os parece?"


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (23 Feb 2011)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> Estas reportado por ponedienteslarguismo.joputo



Venga, como insistís tanto... 


Pues no me acordaba pero el foro es el que he puesto.

Las contraseñas corren por vuestra cuenta. 

Google es vuestro amigo.


----------



## Elftars (23 Feb 2011)

Yo cada día doy más gracias por tener como pareja a una persona normal, que no quiere zulito, ni bodorrio...


----------



## coscorron (23 Feb 2011)

Buenísimo, y seguro que da para más .... A nadie se le ha ocurrido hacer una recopilación en un libro y publicarlo ... Es que hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto y me hacía falta. 

De lo mejorcito, la pava que pillo a su novio en el pornoconejo (supongo que sería pornorabit o algo así) .... En serio, un libro con esto y algo más sería un best seller asegurado.


----------



## pisuka (26 Feb 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> es que mi boda va a ser barata, unos 10000€ en total.



Me gasté en mi boda, en el año 2.008, tenemos los dos treinta y pocos años, Bilabo, 40 invitados, tres mil euros y porque quisimos hacer reportaje de fotos y las alianzas. Puede salir bastante más barata aún, menos de los mil euros, si alguien te hace las fotos, la novia viste de ibicenca o sencilla y el novio de traje. No hicimos "viaje de novios", porque viajamos cuando nos viene mejor.

Paradójicamente, somos la única pareja que seguimos juntos, después de dos años, comparándonos a las bodas a las que nos han invitado desde el año 2.004.

Nosotros nos casamos porque, en Cataluña, en el año 2.006-07-08, las parejas de hecho no tenían adquiridos los mismos derechos que los matrimonio.


----------



## lolachrycola (26 Feb 2011)

Yo solo he venido a contar una anecdota. Me caso este año y tenia que empezar a mirar ropa interior para ponerme ese dia. No queria ir a la tipica tienda donde venden ropa interior de novias porque me iban a clavar si o si.

No se ahi en España, pero por lo que he leido en foros por aqui hay gente que se gasta 200 euros en ropa interior facil y que quereis que os diga, no estaba dispuesta a pagar eso. 

Pues bien, esta tarde aproveche para mirar a ver si encontraba algo que me viniera bien, pero en tiendas de toda la vida. Encontre precios que comparado con lo que habia visto por ahi estaban muy bien por el simple hecho de no llevar en la etiqueta "novia". Sujetadores por 30 y pico, ligueros por 20... pero no me convencia y pense seguir mirando puesto que tengo tiempo de sobra. 

Acabe entrando en Penneys (primark) para comprar otra cosa no relacionada, y me lleve una grata sorpresa al darme de bruces con la seccion de lenceria. Tenian una linea con ropa interior en blanco roto con bordados super delicada y tirada de precio. Al final me gaste 29 euros en total (no podia desperdiciar una oportunidad asi). Me compre un sujetador por 8 euros, braguitas, tanga y liguero por 4 euros cada uno, y un corset por 9. En fin, que estoy contentisima porque no sabia si iba a encontrar algo que pareciera de novia, bonito y a buen precio. La gente esta loca en gastarse mas de 200 euros en un conjunto de ropa interior.


----------



## pisuka (26 Feb 2011)

Jeje Voy a contar la "historia de amor" de una pareja, de quienes no voy a dar muchos detalles, por si se meten a leer por estos foros. Es una historia verídica y real.

El chico es de un pueblo catalán, él y toda su familia. Era un chaval de 30 años tímido y al que le gustaba poco relacionarse, apuntarse a cursillos, salir a bailar. Conoció a una chica rusa, de su edad, chateando por internet. A los seis meses, quedaron en el prat, para conocerse unas horas, ya que ella había comprado un billete de ida y vuelta. Al año, volvieron a quedar, en el prat para casarse. 

Se casaron en el municipio de Barna, donde residen desde entonces. Nadie de la familia de él ni de ella asistieron al convite. El chico les dijo a sus amigos que era su boda y que estaban invitados. El "pack boda" completo. Pues bien, la sorpresa de los amigos fue morrocotuda. Les hizo vestirse "para ir a una boda" y apoquinar los ciento cincuenta euros por barba por adelantado. El convite fue en una cervecería y, el menú, lechuga, patatas fritas y pollo asado. El lugar del convite se lo tuvieron bien callados los novios. Por supuesto, ellos no "necesitaban" el dinero.

El chico la metió en el piso familiar, padre, madre, hermano, desde el primer día, "para que la muchacha, que no conocía a nadie, no se sintiera sola". Algunos amigos, más abiertos, la han acogido, reconociendo que es una chica trabajadora, que sabe cocinar, hacer muñecas y es guapa, la típica rubia de ojos azules, delgada y 1.70. Su familia sigue sin tragarla.

Al año y medio desde la boda, se metieron en un piso de alquiler y, un año después, se quedaron embarazados, por lo que su madre ha cedido, es su primer nieto, y les ha cedido gratis el uso y disfrute de un piso, echando al inquilino.


----------



## Marco_Antonio (26 Feb 2011)

ahora solo falta que la rusa se quede con el piso gratis de por vida jaja

pobre chaval, no se da cuenta de que esa mujer lo único que quiere son los papeles y piso gratis!!!


----------



## Oneroso_despota (26 Feb 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Yo solo he venido a contar una anecdota. Me caso este año y tenia que empezar a mirar ropa interior para ponerme ese dia. No queria ir a la tipica tienda donde venden ropa interior de novias porque me iban a clavar si o si.
> 
> No se ahi en España, pero por lo que he leido en foros por aqui hay gente que se gasta 200 euros en ropa interior facil y que quereis que os diga, no estaba dispuesta a pagar eso.
> 
> ...



Al final me pondré palote con estos comentarios


----------



## little miss sunshine (27 Feb 2011)

> Les hizo vestirse "para ir a una boda" y apoquinar los ciento cincuenta euros por barba por adelantado. El convite fue en una cervecería y, el menú, lechuga, patatas fritas y pollo asado.



qué grande!!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## reydmus (27 Feb 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Yo solo he venido a contar una anecdota. Me caso este año y tenia que empezar a mirar ropa interior para ponerme ese dia. No queria ir a la tipica tienda donde venden ropa interior de novias porque me iban a clavar si o si.
> 
> No se ahi en España, pero por lo que he leido en foros por aqui hay gente que se gasta 200 euros en ropa interior facil y que quereis que os diga, no estaba dispuesta a pagar eso.
> 
> ...



Un secreto:

A los tios, la ropa interior que lleveis ese dia, casi que nos da igual. Es mas, si no llevais, mejor, asi trabajo que nos ahorramos.

Los bordados y todas esas florituras son invisibles al ojo masculino, no hace falta que gasteis tanto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Feb 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Un secreto:
> 
> A los tios, la ropa interior que lleveis ese dia, casi que nos da igual. Es mas, si no llevais, mejor, asi trabajo que nos ahorramos.
> 
> Los bordados y todas esas florituras son invisibles al ojo masculino, no hace falta que gasteis tanto.



+1000

Tanguita marca hacendado y vas que vuelas.


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

pisuka dijo:


> Les hizo vestirse "para ir a una boda" y apoquinar los ciento cincuenta euros por barba por adelantado. El convite fue en una cervecería y, el menú, lechuga, patatas fritas y pollo asado.





little miss sunshine dijo:


> qué grande!!!! :Aplauso:



Jajaja, imaginaos el convite. Os dice un amigo que se ha casado con la churri rusa, con la que lleva chateando un año y a la que sólo ha visto una vez, unas horas, en el aeropuerto. Les pide a todos sus amigos que vengas y que vistan de traje y corbata, ellos, y, ellas, con vestidito.

Wole, ¡sorpresa!, que nos ha cobrado ciento cincuenta talegos por barba, por llevarnos a un asador de pollos, a chuparnos los dedos de grasa con el traje puesto y, ellas, a que les huela el pelo a fritanga de patatas y pimientos fritos. Algunos dijeron que faltaba comida, que se quedaron con hambre.


----------



## John Oxenham (27 Feb 2011)

pisuka dijo:


> Jeje Voy a contar la "historia de amor" de una pareja, de quienes no voy a dar muchos detalles, por si se meten a leer por estos foros. Es una historia verídica y real.
> 
> El chico es de un pueblo catalán, él y toda su familia. Era un chaval de 30 años tímido y al que le gustaba poco relacionarse, apuntarse a cursillos, salir a bailar. Conoció a una chica rusa, de su edad, chateando por internet. A los seis meses, quedaron en el prat, para conocerse unas horas, ya que ella había comprado un billete de ida y vuelta. Al año, volvieron a quedar, en el prat para casarse.
> 
> ...



Esto si que es mentalidad empresarial a la española, dando el pelotazo desde la misma boda


----------



## Visillera (27 Feb 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Un secreto:
> 
> A los tios, la ropa interior que lleveis ese dia, casi que nos da igual. Es mas, si no llevais, mejor, asi trabajo que nos ahorramos.
> 
> Los bordados y todas esas florituras son invisibles al ojo masculino, no hace falta que gasteis tanto.



Cierto, mi novio me lo ha dicho. Para qué compar encajes y chorradas cuando a ellos les gustamos sin nada.


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

Marco_Antonio dijo:


> ahora solo falta que la rusa se quede con el piso gratis de por vida jaja
> 
> pobre chaval, no se da cuenta de que esa mujer lo único que quiere son los papeles y piso gratis!!!



Este pasado verano, les vimos, mi marido y yo, en una feria de artesanía del municipio donde residimos. No se despegaban de sus padres y no paraban de hacerles reverencias. Yo pensé, "mira, qué apenada está la rusa que, en vez de trabajar y pagarse las facturas, para que los suegros la vayan aceptando, va detrás de ellos, para vivir en uno de los pisos de la familia". Tate.

Nos han dicho que ha nacido su hijo la semana pasada, el primer hijo, sobrino y nieto de esa familia. Pues bien, para que la parejita no tenga más gastos, ya que el piso de alquiler era pequeño y no entra la cuna, la madre les deja vivir, gratis, en un piso que tenía en propiedad, en cuanto se marche ya el inquilino. Vamos, cómo que no hay pisos de alquiler de todos los tamaños y colores.

Me hace gracia esta cuadrilla. Este muchacho es un vip del municipio, pero siempre le verás detrás de sus papis. ¡Claro!, él no necesita su dinero. Me quito el sobrero ante la jugada maestra de esta pareja. El año que viene, le he apostado a mi marido a que van a por el segundo hijo.

Hasta lo que yo sé, es un pringado y un mileurista. La rusa no ha trabajado nunca en España y no dejan de decir lo trabajadora que es. La metieron a trabajar, ocho meses, a media jornada, de profesora de idiomas, porque ella estudió inglés en el bachillerato ... ¡coño!, que yo me dejé la piel en la escuela de idiomas y no me ofrecen ese tipo de trabajos.


----------



## Rogh (27 Feb 2011)

Hola a todo el foro:

Yo me casé hace casi 4 años y la verdad es que cuando empiezas a preparar la boda y vas mirando y buscando vestido, restaurante y demás, te das cuenta del robo que puede ser como vayas en plan: "va a ser mi día y no escatimo en gastos".

- Para empezar cuando ves los vestidos no hay ni un puto precio, eliges cual te quieres probar y te lo ponen a espaldas de tu acompañante para que éste llore como una magdalena al verte (yo iba con mi madre). Eso fue la primea tienda. En el resto preguntaba antes de probarme el precio y si lo veía desorbitado me negaba a probármelo. Me miraban con cara de rara, decían que una novia no tenía precio, me intentaban hacer sentir culpable vamos jeje. Me compré el vestido más barato que encontré, curiosamente, el que mejor me quedaba. Me llegaron a enseñar algunos que valían más de 3000 euros (si si, como lo leéis).

-Fotos: me las hizo un amigo de la familia que es aficcionado. Coste: 0 euros

- Video: idem de lo anterior

- Menú: 27.5 euros el cubierto, nada que envidiar a los menús que leo por ahi.

- El viaje: un viajecito por italia 

- Las invitaciones las hice yo, y todo lo que pude también. 

En mi vida hubiera pedido un préstamo, para qué?Era un día especial para mi, vale, pero eso implica perder el sentido común?

Los invitados hubo gente que me regaló dinero, algunos regalos y otros nada de nada y no por eso me sentó mal. Muchos de mis invitados eran estudiantes que aún no habían entrado en el mercado laboral, otros tenían circunstancias familiares y económicas especiales y no por eso iba a dejar de invitarlos.

En fin, es cierto que intentan colarte de todo, aunque lo de las mariposas no lo había oido nunca jajaja (que digo yo, ninguna visillera se ha planteado ir a cogerlas ella misma?Porque manda huevos vamos jajajaj)

En fin, un saludo


----------



## Visillera (27 Feb 2011)

Visillera ya casada


> Sí, el dia de la boda es un dia precioso y lo recuerdas con mucho cariño, pero veo mi vestido de novia que me costó 1700 € (y hay de muchísimo más caros), los zapatos de 150 € que no me voy a poner más, las flores que me costaron un huevo y me duraron 1 hora de misa, y tantos y tantos gastos, y sí,no se si sentirme estafada o tonta por haber caído en ese círculo vicioso que te atrapa cuando preparas una boda.


----------



## ulisesland (27 Feb 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Cierto, mi novio me lo ha dicho. Para qué compar encajes y chorradas cuando a ellos les gustamos sin nada.



primero: estar guapa y boda son palabras que juntas no pegan, sencillametne porque disfrazado no se puede estar guapo de verdad
segundo: pero uno se viste por fuera o dentro para UNO mismo, por dios... ademas que estetica y erotica NO son sinonimos. Una mujer no puede vestirse para poner cachonda a nadie sino para gustarse a si misma. creo yo. saludos


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

Me hacen gracia los anuncios de "venta de vestidos de novia de segunda mano". Ninguno baja de los mil euros, pidiendo la mitad de lo que marca la factura del vestido. 

La mayoría dicen algo así como vestido nuevo, sólo usado unas horas, o tres horas, para la ceremonia, ya que, para el convite, se cambiaron de vestido; regalo cancán y complementos; colección rosa clarà, pronovias, 2.010, etc.

Hasta lo que yo sé, es un timo, porque los vestidos están hechos en serie, seguramente vengan de china. Si de verdad estuvieran hechos a medida, cobrarían mucho más dinero y verías el proceso de elaboración.


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

Rogh dijo:


> - Menú: 27.5 euros el cubierto, nada que envidiar a los menús que leo por ahi.



Me costó el menú por invitado sesenta euros con iva incluído y era un menú de boda. En Bilbao, hace dos años. Creo que es un precio razonable. Fuimos cuarenta, yo habría querido la mitad, pero tragué, como todos-as, por la ilusión de mi marido.

Las fotos, todas las que quisimos, fue un fotógrafo de Bilbao, nos cobró quinientos euros con dos ampliaciones. Fue el único capricho que nos dimos. Trabaja muy bien, mejor que otros, que cobran el doble y no veo la diferencia. El vídeo, no lo quisimos. Las invitaciones de boda las hicimos e imprimimos nosotros.

Los trajes. Yo llevé uno de ceremonia, que me costó doscientos euros. La ropa interior me costó unos cincuenta euros. Si hubiera sido primavera o verano, ya tenía decidido uno ibicenco. Mi marido se compró un traje y unos zapatos. Peluquería y maquillaje normalitos, me cobraron otros cincuenta euros. El ramo de novia, que después le regalé a nuestras madres, me costó cincuenta euros con doce rosas blancas grandes.

No quisimos aceptar dinero, pero aceptamos los regalos recibidos. El viaje de novios lo hemos pospuesto, por miedo a la situación laboral, pero nos hacemos nuestros viajes lonchafinistas, por España.

Se puede hacer más barato, pero yo quise darle la ilusión a mi marido. Desde cero euros en adelante. El matrimonio es gratis o piden poco dinero, por tramitar papeles, según en cuales ayuntamientos (70€) o iglesias. Todo lo demás es puro negocio y masoquismo por atarse la soga al cuello.


----------



## AGM (27 Feb 2011)

Vamos que te casaste por tu marido...raro raro.


----------



## 1936 (27 Feb 2011)

Rogh dijo:


> Hola a todo el foro:
> 
> Me compré el vestido más barato que encontré, curiosamente, el que mejor me quedaba. Me llegaron a enseñar algunos que valían más de 3000 euros (si si, como lo leéis).



Me lo creo perfectamente porque eso es lo que cuesta el traje de novia en la boda a la que esta invitado mi hermano este verano.

Novia (Dudo si tiene el graduado, novecientoseurista) a la que han visto rebuscar monedillas en el monedero para ver si podia tomarse un quinto con los demás (las primeras veces la invitában, ahora ya no cuela). La misma que envia mensajes al FB de sus amigas diciendo que la llamen, que ella no puede porque le han cortado el móvil...

Novia que no puede casarse como una mortal, que tiene que tener la boda de la princesa y, siendo los dos del noreste español, han de realizarla en una catedral de una capital andaluza porque ella lo vale. Por supuesto, ya se buscarán la vida los invitados con el desplazamiento, hoteles, etc. 

La lástima es él. Es el típico buenazo, enamoradisimo que todo se lo consiente (y eso tiene un nombre, aquí en el foro y fuera :S) Por cierto, parece ser que ya hay planes de churumbel para después de la boda.


----------



## Tiger's Eye (27 Feb 2011)

Personalmente y sin ánimo de ofender a gente que espera ese día con tanta ilusión, las bodas siempre me han parecido un bodorrio y un saca-pastas insultante.

Yo tenía claro que si algún día me casaba iba a preparar una boda de lo más sencilla posible. De entrada no quería ni muchos invitados, ni quería el típico restaurante/salón específico para tal fin.

El tema del vestido tampoco quería el convencional de tienda de novías ya que me parece ridículo desenbolsar esas desorbitadas cantidades por una prenda que luego no sabes ni que hacer con ella.

Tampoco me dió la gana de sentirme aborregada y tener que casarme de blanco ya que tenía claro que ese color era para chicas puras y castas y en mi caso ya llevaba años conviviendo con mi pareja, o sea que de virginal nada de nada.

Tema fotos, mi hermano fué el reportero y para nada era profesional del ramo pero se apañó maravillosamente.

En fin, que recuerdo lo chula que estuvo la boda. Yo vestida de negro completamente y pamela a lo Angela Chaning; mi pareja, guapísimo también.

Los amigos ( moteros en su mayoría) vinieron todos con sus atuendos de motorista a modo de traje de boda y nos hicieron pasillo con los motores en ralentí al salir de la iglesia para luego escoltarnos hasta el restaurante elegido en la montaña, dónde hicimos una comilona en plan picoteo. Bueno, nos vino como de añadido unos cúantos kilos de percebes que no esperábamos y que bajó mi suegro desde tierras gallegas metidos en neveras portátiles.

Pá chuparse los dedos, los percebes.

Siempre la recuerdo como una boda no convencional pero muy bonita y en absoluto irrisoria de precio, y a día de hoy ( y cosa curiosa en estos tiempos) sigo con el mismo hombre después de bastantes añitos ya.


----------



## Visillera (27 Feb 2011)

Está claro que la duración del matrimonio es inversamente proporcional a la cantidad gastada en la boda ::


----------



## reydmus (27 Feb 2011)

pisuka dijo:


> Se puede hacer más barato, pero yo quise darle la ilusión a mi marido.



Esto lo dices de verdad? :XX:


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

AGM dijo:


> Vamos que te casaste por tu marido...raro raro.



Mi marido y yo nos queremos. Cruzo los dedos. Nos casamos porque vivimos juntos desde el año 2.005, por ayudarnos y dejar de ser una pareja "en precario". Yo prefería hacernos pareja de hecho, pero, al leerlo más detenidamente, nos dimos cuenta de que sí que hay diferencias legales entre matrimonio y pareja de hecho. Así que dimos el paso. 

En País Vasco, el matrimonio civil está equiparado, en derechos y obligaciones, a la pareja de hecho. En Cataluña, para nuestra sorpresa, no es así. Nos aconsejaron casarnos.

Lo tuvimos relativamente fácil, porque, gracias a Dios, ninguno de los dos venimos de familias grandes, con tíos y primos. No queríamos el "pack boda completo". Él es más tradicional que yo, pero no gilipollas. Nunca nos gastaríamos ese dineral en algo tan infantil.


----------



## Rodal (27 Feb 2011)

Tiger's Eye dijo:


> *Los amigos ( moteros en su mayoría) vinieron todos con sus atuendos de motorista a modo de traje de boda y nos hicieron pasillo con los motores en ralentí al salir de la iglesia para luego escoltarnos hasta el restaurante elegido en la montaña*, dónde hicimos una comilona en plan picoteo. Bueno, nos vino como de añadido unos cúantos kilos de percebes que no esperábamos y que bajó mi suegro desde tierras gallegas metidos en neveras portátiles.
> 
> Siempre la recuerdo como una boda no convencional pero muy bonita y en absoluto irrisoria de precio, y a día de hoy ( y cosa curiosa en estos tiempos) sigo con el mismo hombre después de bastantes añitos ya.



A mi personalmente me parece tan hortero como una ristra de tíos vestido de principe de Beckelar espada el alto.

No entiendo el ánimo de creerse mejor que otro por ser "original". Las bodas son algo personal, te puede gustar más o menos. Pero no creo que haya bodas mejores o peores. Cada uno organiza la boda que le sale del reverendo y punto.

El gasto suntuario también es una cosa personal. Si no me afecta a mí, como si van forrados de oro.

Este foro se está convirtiendo en un foro de cotillas plan ana rosa quintana.


----------



## Andrew Ryan (27 Feb 2011)

Ah! la magia del dinero fiat. 
Nadie en su sano juicio dejaría esos pastones a parejas de mileuristas, teniendo como colateral los huesos sobrantes de la comida.
Menos mal, que gracias a la moneda mágica, todos podemos vivir en una peli de disney por un día  .


----------



## Visillera (27 Feb 2011)

Que cada cual haga lo que quiera. Mientras no me obliguen a dar 300 euros de regalo de bodas, todo va bien.


----------



## McLovin (27 Feb 2011)

Anonadado me hallo. Vaya una puta panda de inconscientes visilleras.

Como pueden, en el momento en el que estamos viviendo, entramparse hasta las cejas, pedir créditos, y gastarse todos sus ahorros en una boda?????

La realidad supera la ficción. Ampliamente además. Y todo para conseguir su objetivo, su único objetivo en la vida, que es casarse (con el que sea, da igual), tener hijos y por supuesto una hermosa cipoteca. Ellas tienen un target, como lleguen a el es lo de menos.

Gente como esta es la que ha mandado al país al abismo.



En dicho foro hay algunos testimonios que hielan la sangre. Ver para creer.


----------



## Visillera (27 Feb 2011)

Luego se cabrean si no es "cubres" el cubierto.


----------



## pollo (27 Feb 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Cierto, mi novio me lo ha dicho. Para qué compar encajes y chorradas cuando a ellos les gustamos sin nada.



Es más efectivo un bikini o unas bragas y camiseta simples que todas las florituras que lleva la lencería clásica. Lo que importa es que enseñe lo justo y marque bien. Al menos yo siempre lo preferí mil veces.

Si se fija en los adornos o en lo conjuntado que está probablemente no le importe mucho echar un polvo contigo o con cualquier tía.


----------



## little miss sunshine (27 Feb 2011)

A mi me parece muy bien la gente que decida hacer una bodorrio por todo lo alto, pero esa es su responsabilidad no la mía.
Qué se quieren dejar 150€ por cubierto? fenomenal. Qué su ilusión es hacer un viaje a Punta Cana o a la Polinesia francesa a tuti plen? fenomenal y que se van a dejar 3000€ en el vestido? pues fenomenal también...ahora.. A MI NO ME INVOLUCRES, yo tengo que pagarte los caprichos que no puedes permitirte? de qué? : por no hablar de la cutrez de meter el número de cuenta en la invitación, qué horror!! 
Lo que no puede ser es pretender que tus amigos y familia paguen tus aires de grandeza cuando sabes de sobra que no puedes permitirtelos y encima se mosquean cuando alguien les da poco dinero o les regala una cafetera porque bien clarito han dicho que no quieren regalos, que quieren cash. flipante. 
en breve pedirán de regalo la letra de la hipoteca.
lo siento, si te regalan una cafetera te aguantas y si te juntas con 7 cafeteras iguales te jodes, no todo el mundo está dispuesto a desembolsar 200€ para ir a tu boda ( boda a la que seguramente maldita la gracia que les hace ir como para encima desembolsar ) lo de " pues entonces que no vayan" no me vale, no se supone que les invitas porque te hace ilusión que compartan ese día contigo? o al menos creo que esa es la idea...claro que el tema es que ven a los invitados & familiares como euros andantes.
Sólo he ido a una boda en la que no pedían dinero ni regalos, el resto en todas, más o menos sutilmente pero en todas.
yo cuando me casé no di por culo a nadie, vamos, es que directamente no invité a nadie, me piré y me case en el extranjero, pues bien: sabeis cuántos regalos recibí de nuestras familias? 3, esa es la gente que se que de verdad se alegró por mi unión y no porque les invitara a comer langostinos


----------



## lolachrycola (27 Feb 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Un secreto:
> 
> A los tios, la ropa interior que lleveis ese dia, casi que nos da igual. Es mas, si no llevais, mejor, asi trabajo que nos ahorramos.
> 
> Los bordados y todas esas florituras son invisibles al ojo masculino, no hace falta que gasteis tanto.




Pero eso no quita a que a mi me guste y quiera llevarlo. Ademas que por 29 euros todo tampoco es que sea un gasto excesivo teniendo en cuenta que solo un sujetador en una tienda normal tipo etam, etc te sale por unos 30 euros.



Rogh dijo:


> - Para empezar cuando ves los vestidos no hay ni un puto precio, eliges cual te quieres probar y te lo ponen a espaldas de tu acompañante para que éste llore como una magdalena al verte (yo iba con mi madre). Eso fue la primea tienda. En el resto preguntaba antes de probarme el precio y si lo veía desorbitado me negaba a probármelo. Me miraban con cara de rara, decían que una novia no tenía precio, me intentaban hacer sentir culpable vamos jeje. Me compré el vestido más barato que encontré, curiosamente, el que mejor me quedaba. Me llegaron a enseñar algunos que valían más de 3000 euros (si si, como lo leéis).



Yo en ese sentido he tenido suerte. Fui a una tienda de novias cerca de mi casa, una tienda familiar. Nada mas entrar, me preguntaron que presupuesto tenia para saber que tipo de vestidos enseñarme. Tambien me comentaron que era politica de la tienda no vender nada por encima de los 1500 euros, que sigue siendo una cantidad importante, pero comparado con lo que se ve por ahi... Vi muchisimos vestidos en oferta por 600 euros, 300, e incluso menos, todos preciosos.



pisuka dijo:


> Se puede hacer más barato, pero yo quise darle la ilusión a mi marido. Desde cero euros en adelante. El matrimonio es gratis o piden poco dinero, por tramitar papeles, según en cuales ayuntamientos (70€) o iglesias. Todo lo demás es puro negocio y masoquismo por atarse la soga al cuello.



En nuestro caso nos casaremos por lo civil unos dias antes de la ceremonia religiosa. La parte civil la haremos en el municipio donde vamos a vivir, y si uno de los dos esta empadronado casarte tanto en el juzgado como en el ayuntamiento te sale totalmente gratis.


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Pero eso no quita a que a mi me guste y quiera llevarlo. Ademas que por 29 euros todo tampoco es que sea un gasto excesivo teniendo en cuenta que solo un sujetador en una tienda normal tipo etam, etc te sale por unos 30 euros.
> 
> En nuestro caso nos casaremos por lo civil unos dias antes de la ceremonia religiosa. La parte civil la haremos en el municipio donde vamos a vivir, y si uno de los dos esta empadronado casarte tanto en el juzgado como en el ayuntamiento te sale totalmente gratis.



La ropa interior es "lo único" en ropa que las mujeres pueden reciclar del día de su boda tradicional. Un buen conjunto lencero sienta de maravilla, ya por una misma y lo vas a poder usar mucho. A los hombres también les gusta la lencería femenina.

Ahora mismo, vivo en un municipio pequeño. AL tener que pedir los papeles al juzgado de la capital de provincia, hay municipios que "cobran" tasas. En un municipio barcelonés, de diez mil habitantes censados, cobran 70€. En Balmaseda, provincia de Vizcaya, no cobran nada.


----------



## lolachrycola (27 Feb 2011)

pisuka dijo:


> La ropa interior es "lo único" en ropa que las mujeres pueden reciclar del día de su boda tradicional. Un buen conjunto lencero sienta de maravilla, ya por una misma y lo vas a poder usar mucho. A los hombres también les gusta la lencería femenina.
> 
> Ahora mismo, vivo en un municipio pequeño. AL tener que pedir los papeles al juzgado de la capital de provincia, hay municipios que "cobran" tasas. En un municipio barcelonés, de diez mil habitantes censados, cobran 70€. En Balmaseda, provincia de Vizcaya, no cobran nada.



Claro, depende del municipio. Nosotros por cuestion de fechas y tal hemos estado echando una ojeada a los municipios de los alrededores y al final hemos desistido de la idea. Uno de ellos si estas empadronado de cobra 90, pero si no lo estas te cobra *595* : Otro que miramos no llegaba a ser tanto aunque seguia siendo una cantidad importante.Al final teniendo en cuenta que nos puede salir gratis si hacemos la ceremonia civil una semana antes de lo que teniamos pensado, pues lo dejamos todo como esta.


----------



## Misterio (27 Feb 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Luego se cabrean si no es "cubres" el cubierto.



Es que las bodas deberían ser como los cumpleaños de los niños o vamos a lo cumpleaños que iba yo, que invitabas a al gente y además les dabas la típica bolsa de chucherias, en este caso se sustituye la bolsa por el plato y ya esta.

Eso de invitar y coger dinero para pagar a lo que tu mismo has invitado pero que retrasado mental inventó eso¿?. Yo ya he pagado en 2 bodas porque uno era un familiar y otro era mi mejor amigo y no hacerlo me da la impresión de que es matar la relación así que tragas y punto. En mi boda no aceptaré nada lo tengo claro eso si será una boda de burbujista.


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Claro, depende del municipio. Nosotros por cuestion de fechas y tal hemos estado echando una ojeada a los municipios de los alrededores y al final hemos desistido de la idea. Uno de ellos si estas empadronado de cobra 90, pero si no lo estas te cobra *595* : Otro que miramos no llegaba a ser tanto aunque seguia siendo una cantidad importante.Al final teniendo en cuenta que nos puede salir gratis si hacemos la ceremonia civil una semana antes de lo que teniamos pensado, pues lo dejamos todo como esta.



Felicidades


----------



## pisuka (27 Feb 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Es que las bodas deberían ser como los cumpleaños de los niños o vamos a lo cumpleaños que iba yo, que invitabas a al gente y además les dabas la típica bolsa de chucherias, en este caso se sustituye la bolsa por el plato y ya esta.
> 
> Eso de invitar y coger dinero para pagar a lo que tu mismo has invitado pero que retrasado mental inventó eso¿?. Yo ya he pagado en 2 bodas porque uno era un familiar y otro era mi mejor amigo y no hacerlo me da la impresión de que es matar la relación así que tragas y punto. En mi boda no aceptaré nada lo tengo claro eso si será una boda de burbujista.



No es lo que quieras hacer tú solo, sino lo que decida la pareja y, por amor, se traga mucho. Si tu novia quiere "boda", aunque sólo sea el pack sencillo, prevalecerá su opinión, por no hacerla sufrir.


----------



## Misterio (27 Feb 2011)

pisuka dijo:


> No es lo que quieras hacer tú solo, sino lo que decida la pareja y, por amor, se traga mucho. Si tu novia quiere "boda", aunque sólo sea el pack sencillo, prevalecerá su opinión, por no hacerla sufrir.



Somos burbujistas los 2 no problemo.


----------



## NCB (27 Feb 2011)

En la boda de mi cuñado nos iban apuntando a los que dejábamos la aportación económica... supongo que será para saber quién es más amigo y quien menos.

Que asco de costumbres pueblerinas joder.


----------



## little miss sunshine (28 Feb 2011)

no se qué es más "jevi" si esto o lo del convite de pollo asado :Aplauso:


----------



## Visillera (28 Feb 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Es que las bodas deberían ser como los cumpleaños de los niños o vamos a lo cumpleaños que iba yo, que invitabas a al gente y además les dabas la típica bolsa de chucherias, en este caso se sustituye la bolsa por el plato y ya esta.
> 
> Eso de invitar y coger dinero para pagar a lo que tu mismo has invitado pero que retrasado mental inventó eso¿?. Yo ya he pagado en 2 bodas porque uno era un familiar y otro era mi mejor amigo y no hacerlo me da la impresión de que es matar la relación así que tragas y punto. En mi boda no aceptaré nada lo tengo claro eso si será una boda de burbujista.



Como te juntes en un año con tres bodas, los 1000 pavos en regalos no los quita nadie.


----------



## 1936 (1 Mar 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> La realidad supera a la ficcion.



Eso dice mi firma. Pero de los churumbeles ya hablaremos otro dia.

Aprovecho y subo el hilo, que no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Visillera (1 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> A mi me parece muy bien la gente que decida hacer una bodorrio por todo lo alto, pero esa es su responsabilidad no la mía.
> Qué se quieren dejar 150€ por cubierto? fenomenal. Qué su ilusión es hacer un viaje a Punta Cana o a la Polinesia francesa a tuti plen? fenomenal y que se van a dejar 3000€ en el vestido? pues fenomenal también...ahora.. A MI NO ME INVOLUCRES, yo tengo que pagarte los caprichos que no puedes permitirte? de qué? : por no hablar de la cutrez de meter el número de cuenta en la invitación, qué horror!!
> Lo que no puede ser es pretender que tus amigos y familia paguen tus aires de grandeza cuando sabes de sobra que no puedes permitirtelos y encima se mosquean cuando alguien les da poco dinero o les regala una cafetera porque bien clarito han dicho que no quieren regalos, que quieren cash. flipante.
> en breve pedirán de regalo la letra de la hipoteca.
> ...



Coincido en todo lo que has dicho sin mover una coma.


----------



## Visillera (1 Mar 2011)

Un ejemplo de cutrez
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - CUBRIR EL BANQUETE PAGANDO MAS MENUS QUE INVITADOS

Esto es en el privado


> Espero que con la crisis se cambien algunos hábitos de nuevos ricos que se han adquirido estos últimos años.
> 
> Para los novios, organizar una boda se ha convertido en una sangría de cuidado. Con lo que cuesta un enlace, se podría comprar un utilitario nuevo. Mencionas la palabra "boda" y por arte de magia el precio se multiplica. Un peinado o maquillaje para novia te cuesta el doble. No hablemos de ramos, centros de mesas, ropa interior... Total, si todo lo pagan los invitados.
> 
> ...


----------



## reydelapocha (2 Mar 2011)

Pues ahí va una experiencia más de otro forero burbujista (hablo de mi mismo...). Mi suegra q en paz descanse (yo, cuando ella la palme...) trabajó toa su vida cosiendo vestidos de novia, para particulares y para empresas y mi novia (mujer...) le hizo de modelo a partir de la pubertad. Decenas de vestidos se probó...
A todo esto, el menda no quería saber nada de boda, iglesia, banquete, etc... Muy mal pintaba la ecuación.
No me quedó más remedio q llegar a un acuerdo q algún día contaré...
Eso sí, en el último momento, en un ataque de rebeldía máxima y a traición total con alevosía y nocturnidad, 10 min antes de la ceremonia me quité la corbata y pensé: ahora sí que las voy a joder bien, esto no lo olvidarán jamás.


----------



## little miss sunshine (3 Mar 2011)

Qué cutre la tal Dakota del foro ese.... menudas perlas!Si es que se ve a la legua que lo ven como un negocio!

"....Bueno me explico yo me caso en Abril de este año y estoy super asustada porque en principio tenia 170 o 180 invitados y nuestro salon era para un minimo de 100 personas, es decir aunke sean 80 tu pagas los 100 me explico no Bueno la cosa es que al principio ni me comi la cabeza pero con esto de la crisis me esta fallando mucha gente que ponia la mano en el fuego por ellos y no se si llegaremos ni a los 90 Bueno mi pregunta es alguien que estuviera en mi misma situacion que me pudiera contar al final si cubrio o no el banquete? Puedo parecer egoista ( noooo qué va tonta ) pero es que mi novio y yo nos lo pagamos todo (pero hija mía...y quién lo va a pagar?????? :: ) y nuestros padres no nos pueden ayudar en nada, los demas gastos bueno no me preocupan pero el banquete si porque es una pasta ( ésta chica se ha planteado que quizás no puede casarse como una princesa y tendría que conformarse con algo más acorde a ella???? :: )  . Por favor contestarme alguien y me contais como os salio a vosotrs "

"yo soy de las que va a todas las bodas y da buenos regalos y tampoco penseis que eran compromisos porque todo era familia y amigos o eso pensaba yo pero ahora lo de la crisis suena muy bien como excusa tambien, y claro que no quiero ganar 3000 ( seguro, seguro que no) euros pero si quedar mas o menos a pre "

Tela!!!




> Mi suegra q en paz descanse (yo, cuando ella la palme...)



jajajajajajajajaja! :XX:




> No me quedó más remedio q llegar a un acuerdo q algún día contaré...



Queremos saber!

Respecto a las bodas, lo malo es que no acaba ahí, esperaros a los daños colaterales... la nueva moda made in usa que ya está cogiendo fuerza en España... las baby shower! (fiesta del bebé) ya no sólo te saquean con su boda, cuando van a tener un niño también ::
lo de la babyshower es un mundo paralelo.
Hace 6 meses tuve un bebé, pues bien, días antes estaba yo mirando cosas en una tienda cuando de pronto, la dependienta de turno despliega sus alas cual buitre leonado y empieza a acosarme...que si mira que cuna, que si mira que cambiador, que si mira... yo de los nervios, (y mira que yo soy visillera pata negra  ) cuando de pronto me dice que si he preparado ya "la baby shower" le digo que no, que no es mi estilo saquear a mis amigos en cosas en las que ni siquiera han participado y me dice que la baby shower es una muy buena idea (sobre todo para ti cabrona!) y que en su tienda daban facilidades de todo tipo, desde invitaciones hasta el infinito y más allá, que es una costumbre americana que viene muy bien y que es muy práctica porque recibes de tus amigos lo principal para el bebé, yo es que no daba crédito... :: y me dice que el regalo estrella es... la tarta de pañales!!! imaginaros mi cara de WTF ...
si una amiga mía me regala una tarta de pañales creo que ya nunca podría volver a mirarla con los mismos ojos, es más, creo que nuestra amistad se rompería sin contemplaciones.







me enseña "un ejemplo de lista" yo ya no sabía como decirle que no me interesaba en absoluto, pero nada, ella erre que erre, es como la lista de regalos de una boda! 

-marquito de foto: 30€
-peluche de oso: 50€
-lampara de pie:100€

etc, etc, lo grande que tu quieras y luego amablemente les envías a tus amigos la lista y que elijan ::

vamos...si ya me revienta que en los trabajos pasen la gorra porque fulanita va a tener un bebé ( a mi que me importa? y si me importa ya me ocuparé yo de tener el detalle) como para hacer una babyshower de estas......

en fin, que tengais suerte y no os lleguen muchas listas de bebés....


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> Qué cutre la tal Dakota del foro ese.... menudas perlas!Si es que se ve a la legua que lo ven como un negocio!
> 
> "....Bueno me explico yo me caso en Abril de este año y estoy super asustada porque en principio tenia 170 o 180 invitados y nuestro salon era para un minimo de 100 personas, es decir aunke sean 80 tu pagas los 100 me explico no Bueno la cosa es que al principio ni me comi la cabeza pero con esto de la crisis me esta fallando mucha gente que ponia la mano en el fuego por ellos y no se si llegaremos ni a los 90 Bueno mi pregunta es alguien que estuviera en mi misma situacion que me pudiera contar al final si cubrio o no el banquete? Puedo parecer egoista ( noooo qué va tonta ) pero es que mi novio y yo nos lo pagamos todo (pero hija mía...y quién lo va a pagar?????? :: ) y nuestros padres no nos pueden ayudar en nada, los demas gastos bueno no me preocupan pero el banquete si porque es una pasta ( ésta chica se ha planteado que quizás no puede casarse como una princesa y tendría que conformarse con algo más acorde a ella???? :: )  . Por favor contestarme alguien y me contais como os salio a vosotrs "
> 
> ...



No hay facepalm lo suficientemente grande para acompañar este comentario, lo siento.


----------



## AlMutamid (3 Mar 2011)

La condición que puse a mi señora para el bodorrio era tener el dinero que nos iba a costar. Casi dos años ya.

Un almuerzo normalito, invitados a los que no se les atracaba a mano armada (casi todos familia y cinco o seis amigos). El paro empezaba a hacer de las suyas.
Traje del novio utilitario. Vaya, que no tenía yo traje chaqueta y ahora puedo ir arregladito a las entrevistas de trabajo.
Fotos y videos por parte del conocido de un amigo que se dedica a ello y que me cobró menos de la mitad de precios que había preguntado.
Regalitos entregados realizados por mi santa madre, que es una manitas.
Invitaciones regaladas por mi suegro, que se dedica al tema.

En lo único que se me fue la pinza fue en las vacaciones. Porque mis huevos tenían ganas de pasearse por Cuba, y allí que nos fuimos. Era un viaje que tenía pendiente, y como en invierno Europa se pone regular de tiempo, pues lo tuve claro.

Lo dicho, todo pagado de mis ahorros y arañando todo lo posible y más. ¿Pedir un prestamo para casarse?. ¿Esperar que los invitados te paguen tus caprichos?. En fin.


----------



## giusepo_2006 (3 Mar 2011)

Hola,

Hace tiempo que quería escribir en este tema, pero no he tenido tiempo hasta ahora.

Mi chica y yo estamos preparando nuestra boda, y deciros que cualquier cosa que lleve la palabra boda al lado, multiplica su valor por 4 ó 5. El abuso que se hace por parte de los "profesionales" es bárvaro. Existe una auténtica *burbuja* entorno a todo lo relacionado con el tema boda.

Respecto a qué hacer en tu boda, pues cada uno que haga lo que quiera. Para eso es su boda. Y los invitados que hagan lo mismo.

Por cierto, esta es mi segunda boda :XX:. Y ya he pasado por todo esto... Nosotros hemos intentado recortar gastos en todos los conceptos. Cuesta mucho levantarse por la mañana para ir a trabajar como para regalarle el dinero a cualquiera.

En el sector de las celebraciones también hay alguno que otro que es consciente de la crisis y ajusta sus precios. Todo es cuestión invertir tiempo en buscarlos

De todas maneras, si quieres dar una invitación digna, un mínimo de dinero te tienes que gastar, que desgraciadamente no es poco.

Respecto a la "financiación" de la boda, base de este extenso hilo... pues tanto mi "mujer" como yo tenemos cada uno para pagar todos los gastos de la boda y el viaje. El que se mete en una boda "por todo lo alto" a base de crédito, es un inconsciente y un caradura.

Y cuando hablais de los "regalos de boda" pues bien, yo pienso que lo mismo que no se debe ir a un cumpleaños con las manos vacías, pues a una boda tampoco. Si alguien pasa apuros económicos, pues vale, que no regale nada, yo no invito para el regalo. Pero resulta chocante que te hablen de sus proyectos de vacaciones y no te regalen nada. Pero vamos, en mi caso de esos no habrá muchos. Y por cierto, si un regalo no gusta o no viene bien (5 cafeteras por ejemplo), pues se devuelve y santas pascuas. Esa persona sabrá si ve conveniente cambiarlo por otra cosa (algo muy difícil hoy día) o no regalar nada.


----------



## Gort (3 Mar 2011)

Jajaja... pero eso de que los precios se multiplican en cuanto dices que es para una boda es de siempre.

Cuando me casé yo, hace 15 años, lo último que se me hubiera ocurrido decir al reservar restaurante, hacerme el peinado o comprar algún detalle es que era para una boda. Vamos, es de cajón... claro que, a mi boda (por lo civil), fuimos 10 personas, novios incluidos. Cada quien se pidió lo que quiso (en el restaurante, bastante caro, nadie supo que estábamos celebrando una boda) y cuando encargué el ramo de flores o me peiné, de mis labios jamás salió la palabra "boda" o "me caso". Hay que ser pardillos... 

Y ni que decir tiene que los invitados fueron absolutamente invitados y no tuvieron que poner un solo duro. Ni uno de ellos.


----------



## moncton (3 Mar 2011)

giusepo_2006 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Hace tiempo que quería escribir en este tema, pero no he tenido tiempo hasta ahora.
> 
> ...




Aqui nadie habla de ir a una boda con las manos vacias (que de todo habra) sino de los novios que pretenden una celebracion por todo lo alto con dinero que no tienen y que esperan como minimo que el invitado pague su parte en el convite + las chorradas + viaje + extras.

Una cosa es ir de invitado y otra a escote y otra que encima pongan el numero de cuenta y el coste del cubierto en la invitacion y despues hagan una suelta de mariposas....


----------



## Lfooz (3 Mar 2011)

Gort dijo:


> Jajaja... pero eso de que los precios se multiplican en cuanto dices que es para una boda es de siempre.
> 
> Cuando me casé yo, hace 15 años, lo último que se me hubiera ocurrido decir al reservar restaurante, hacerme el peinado o comprar algún detalle es que era para una boda. Vamos, es de cajón... claro que, a mi boda (por lo civil), fuimos 10 personas, novios incluidos. Cada quien se pidió lo que quiso (en el restaurante, bastante caro, nadie supo que estábamos celebrando una boda) y cuando encargué el ramo de flores o me peiné, de mis labios jamás salió la palabra "boda" o "me caso". Hay que ser pardillos...
> 
> Y ni que decir tiene que los invitados fueron absolutamente invitados y no tuvieron que poner un solo duro. Ni uno de ellos.



No lo comprendes. Los que se casan por todo lo alto necesitan fardar, contarlo, exclamarlo a los cuatro vientos. ¿De qué sirve casarse si no te gastas 20 sueldos y se entera todo el mundo?


----------



## little miss sunshine (3 Mar 2011)

sacado de bodas.net (Creeis que con los regalos se cubren los gastos de la boda???? ) y bodaclick (¿Merece la pena pedir un crédito para celebrar una boda? - Foro Bodas y Novias - Bodaclick)

-Creeis que con el dinero que dan los invitados se recupera lo que se ha puesto en el banquete, la música, las invitaciones...???? Es un tema que por lo menos nosotros nos planteamos al empezar a organizar la boda y sobre todo ahora tal y como está la cosa con la crisis, porque vale que solo te casas una vez en la vida y que no hay que escatimar pero es que si después de la boda te quedas a cero es para pensarselo!!!!!!

-Hola
Yo me he casado hace 6 meses y si te soy sincera no hemos recuperado todo lo que hemos invertido, ten en cuenta que tal y como estan los precios de todo es bastante complicado. La gente te suele dar una media de 100 euros por cabeza, hay gente que algo mas y gente que incluso menos ( incluso menos dice, como indignada! ) . Nosotros cubrimos los gastos del banquete, con barra libre, cocktail y ceremonia (fue civil en el jardin del restaurante), pero por ejemplo el viaje (tambien depende de donde vayas) y las fotos las pagamos nosotros.
En general es dificil cubrir absolutamente los gastos de la boda enteros, a menos que tires muy por lo bajo en todo, no contrates video y fotos, te vayas de viaje por España a un precio asequible....pero vamos tanto como para quedarte en deficit, nosotros tampoco lo hemos notado mucho porque lo vas gastando poco a poco.
Un saludo

-Yo creo que no vamos a recuperar todo. En mi mente está el que voy a poner dinero yo y luego ya veremos.

-Nosotros hemos pensado que para que la boda no sea un déficit absoluto, el precio TOTAL por comensal no debe superar los 100 euros (comida, cocktail, barra libre...) porque suele ser la cantidad media que te van a dar. Por lo tanto, para no perder tanto dinero, hacemos el calculo a partir de ahi.-

-merece la pena pedir un crédito para pagar la boda? Veréis, es que como quiero celebrar una boda con poca gente pues quiero que los que vayan nunca lo olviden (ni nosotros tampoco  ), y ya de paso hacer un viaje de novios inolvidable, pero como en la tele salen tantas noticias negativas con eso de la crisis pues me entra el miedo en el cuerpo y ya una no sabe qué hacer. ¿Qué me decís?

-pregunta en tu banco por una linea de crédito, en vez del préstamo, nosotros es en lo que hemos pensado de hecho ya la tuvimos y es bastante mas interesante

-dinerito el dia de la boda: Me han dicho que hay personas, sobre todo la gente mayor, que te sigue dando el dinero en mano el día de la boda. ¿Tenéis alguna idea sobre donde guardarlo? Se lo das a los padres, llevas una cajita, una bolsa, una billetera para eso, una caja fuerte??

-En loc chinos venden una cajita (mini) parecida a las cajas fuertes quizás eso te sirva porque si es mucho dinero el que te darán dudo que entre todo en la billetera. También puede ser util una riñoñera, algo que no ocupe mucho espacio, piensa en ello.

:XX::XX::XX::´( ayyyyy que me da, imaginaros la novia con riñonera pasando por las mesas dando cambio si es necesario 

-yo he visto una especie de urna como las de los votos... : !!!!!!!)

-Hola! me alegro de haber dado con vosotras.
Mi problema es el siguiente: vamos a llevar varios niños y niñas con las arras y queremos que vayan con unos trajes que hemos visto en Leonor y Sofía, son preciosísimos y están a mi parecer bien de precio, pero son muchos. Quién suele pagarlos? nosotros los novios, las madres, no sé, estoy hecha un lío.

y esta campeona ya de paso mete a machete su negocio por si alguna incauta cae :fiufiu:

de verdad... vergüenza ajena.
y menos mal que parece que la costumbre de cortar la liga y la corbata empieza a estar en desuso, porque eso si que era ya de lo más lamentable...


----------



## Tubes (3 Mar 2011)

Gort dijo:


> Jajaja... pero eso de que los precios se multiplican en cuanto dices que es para una boda es de siempre.



Cuando oigo hablar de bodas siempre me acuerdo de un cliente mío de un pueblo de Logroño. Tenía un restaurante a la carta y los fines de semana da banquetes y celebraciones.
La cuestión es que el restaurante de lo cerró y dejo el local solo para celebraciones. 

Siempre me dice lo mismo:

"Mira, si tu vienes a comer a mi restaurante te ofrezco una carta en la que tu vas a pedir uno o dos platos de entre los mas de treinta que están en la carta y te lo voy a tener que preparar en el momento, para lo cual me he tenido que ir a comprar el genero casi diariamente y voy a tener casi seguro mermas de producto. Vas a pedirme una botella de vino de entre las mas de cien referencias que tengo, te voy a preparar un postre y servirte un café. Si has reservado mesa para ti y otros cinco amigos y por distintas razones uno de ellos no viene, pues no pasa nada, te cobraré por los platos que me habéis consumido y al final saldrá una media de 30-35 euros el cubierto.
Ahora te voy a explicar porqué cierro el restaurante y solo dejo el salón de banquetes. Tú me vas a realizar una reserva para una boda para 180 personas. Si fallan 10 personas tú me vas atener que seguir pagando los 180 comensales, y si vienen 190, tú me vas a tener que pagar los 190 comensales. Vas a elegir un menú entre los que yo te ofrezco, que por supuesto su importe será muy superior a los 30-35 euros que te cobro por comer en mi restaurante. No tendré mermas, pues compraré en función de los comensales que tenga contratados y por supuesto el banquete lo daré con extras a los que no tendré en nomina mensualmente."

La cosa está clara, en cuanto nombras la palabra boda los precios suben, pero no se como hacer para ir 180 personas a comer a un restaurante sin reserva.

Saludos


----------



## giusepo_2006 (3 Mar 2011)

Enid dijo:


> Jarl! Los vestidos de Leonor y Sofía!!!
> Llevar una riñonera para meter la pasta????
> Que manera de comerse el tarro, por Dios. Pues los sobres los coge el novio que lleva bolsillos o los padres y los suegros. Pero coño, una riñonera...



Yo fue lo que hice en mi primera boda, y lo que haré en la segunda. Y si molestan los "sobres" pues al bolso de la madrina, que lo guardará con esmero.

Lo de la riñonera es im-presionante. _"En mi boda que no falte ni un detalle." "Que sea el día más bonito de mi vida"_:XX::XX:

Estas novias pierden el norte con el tema de las bodas... aunque muchas habrá que ver como son... jennys con internete...

...y perdón por las que se llamen Jennifer.


----------



## moncton (3 Mar 2011)

Tubes dijo:


> Cuando oigo hablar de bodas siempre me acuerdo de un cliente mío de un pueblo de Logroño. Tenía un restaurante a la carta y los fines de semana da banquetes y celebraciones.
> La cuestión es que el restaurante de lo cerró y dejo el local solo para celebraciones.
> 
> Siempre me dice lo mismo:
> ...



la solucion es cortarse un poco y pasar de invitar a 180 personas.

Que la boda sigue siendo valida ante la ley


----------



## Tubes (3 Mar 2011)

moncton dijo:


> la solucion es cortarse un poco y pasar de invitar a 180 personas.
> 
> Que la boda sigue siendo valida ante la ley



Ya, pero aun así siguen siendo mucha gente como para ir a un restaurante sin reserva.

Nosotros fuimos la excepción de mi generación, hace quince años, cuando las bodas eran de mas de doscientas personas, nosotros solo con la familia directa y amigos nos juntamos cincuenta personas.


----------



## lolachrycola (5 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> Qué cutre la tal Dakota del foro ese.... menudas perlas!Si es que se ve a la legua que lo ven como un negocio!
> 
> "....Bueno me explico yo me caso en Abril de este año y estoy super asustada porque en principio tenia 170 o 180 invitados y nuestro salon era para un minimo de 100 personas, es decir aunke sean 80 tu pagas los 100 me explico no Bueno la cosa es que al principio ni me comi la cabeza pero con esto de la crisis me esta fallando mucha gente que ponia la mano en el fuego por ellos y no se si llegaremos ni a los 90 Bueno mi pregunta es alguien que estuviera en mi misma situacion que me pudiera contar al final si cubrio o no el banquete? Puedo parecer egoista ( noooo qué va tonta ) pero es que mi novio y yo nos lo pagamos todo (pero hija mía...y quién lo va a pagar?????? :: ) y nuestros padres no nos pueden ayudar en nada, los demas gastos bueno no me preocupan pero el banquete si porque es una pasta ( ésta chica se ha planteado que quizás no puede casarse como una princesa y tendría que conformarse con algo más acorde a ella???? :: )  . Por favor contestarme alguien y me contais como os salio a vosotrs "
> 
> ...



Yo he estado en "baby showers" pero era algo organizado por las amigas. No habia listas de regalos ni nada, nos poniamos de acuerdo en llevar cosas de picoteo, tarta o lo que fuera, y cada una llevaba el regalo que quisiera si es que queria llevar. Lo tipico era llevar un paquete de pañales tal cual, toallitas, algun babero...super sencillo y en plan detalle. Era una manera de pasar la tarde todas juntas, como quien toma un cafe, y en ningun caso era idea de la embarazada. En este caso en concreto la susodicha era estadounidense, pero por lo visto asi lo hacia ella en su pais.


----------



## El mago de Oz (6 Mar 2011)

¿Cómo ha podido ponerse de moda toda esta mierda del babyshower y la madre que los parió?

¿Qué es esto de bodas en plan Julia Roberts y demás morralla femenina?


----------



## Visillera (6 Mar 2011)

Tubes dijo:


> Ya, pero aun así siguen siendo mucha gente como para ir a un restaurante sin reserva.
> 
> Nosotros fuimos la excepción de mi generación, hace quince años, cuando las bodas eran de mas de doscientas personas, nosotros solo con la familia directa y amigos nos juntamos cincuenta personas.



Entonces se invitaba a mucha familia lejana y muchos compromisos.


----------



## little miss sunshine (6 Mar 2011)

> En este caso en concreto la susodicha era estadounidense, pero por lo visto asi lo hacia ella en su pais.



si, alli es muy común, el problema es que en España, como siempre, le han visto el lado lucrativo (por parte de las tiendas y de las madres) y de ahi las "listas de bebé" y no precisamente para meter unos pañales o un babero, no, no, hay regalos como puede haber en cualquier lista de bodas con precios considerables, porque mi bebé lo vale! :Aplauso:
y luego la comunión...y asi hasta el infinito y más allá, que a este paso van a acabar celebrando hasta la primera regla...


----------



## fiestaisover (6 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> si, alli es muy común, el problema es que en España, como siempre, le han visto el lado lucrativo (por parte de las tiendas y de las madres) y de ahi las "listas de bebé" y no precisamente para meter unos pañales o un babero, no, no, hay regalos como puede haber en cualquier lista de bodas con precios considerables, porque mi bebé lo vale! :Aplauso:
> y luego la comunión...y asi hasta el infinito y más allá, que a este paso van a acabar celebrando hasta la primera regla...



Pues probablemente sea mas natural celebrar la primera regla que fantochadas como comuniones o bodas y demas monigotadas catolicas.


----------



## lolachrycola (6 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> si, alli es muy común, el problema es que en España, como siempre, le han visto el lado lucrativo (por parte de las tiendas y de las madres) y de ahi las "listas de bebé" y no precisamente para meter unos pañales o un babero, no, no, hay regalos como puede haber en cualquier lista de bodas con precios considerables, porque mi bebé lo vale! :Aplauso:
> y luego la comunión...y asi hasta el infinito y más allá, que a este paso van a acabar celebrando hasta la primera regla...



Claro, ademas una cosa es que las amigas/familiares decidan organizarte una pequeña celebracion con un poco de tarta, picoteo y que cada una lleve un *detalle* si quiere, porque le tienes mucho cariño a la persona y otra es que te lo montes tu por tu cuenta y para mas inri con listas de regalos y demas. 
Una amiga de mi madre va a tener gemelos y le pidio a mi madre que se la organizara, y estaba buscando tiendas que le hicieran lista de regalos. Mi madre se hizo la loca y cambio de tema...menudo morro!


----------



## lolachrycola (6 Mar 2011)

fiestaisover dijo:


> Pues probablemente sea mas natural celebrar la primera regla que fantochadas como comuniones o bodas y demas monigotadas catolicas.



Yo voy a celebrar mi boda y no soy catolica  Ademas, una cosa es querer celebrar algo y otra querer sangrar a los "invitados". Ni tu ni nadie tiene el derecho a elegir lo que es correcto o no celebrar, como si la gente quiere celebrar que su rosal a florecido...por poner un ejemplo estupido


----------



## guajiro (6 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> a este paso van a acabar celebrando hasta la primera regla...



Eso ya existe en otros sitios desde hace mucho tiempo:

Fiesta de quince años - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## lolachrycola (6 Mar 2011)

Aqui en Irlanda se celebran los 18 y/o los 21. Me acuerdo de ir a uno que entre 3 alquilaron una discoteca entera. Eso si, aqui en las bodas y demas celebraciones la gente suele tener que pagarse el alcohol.

En la bodas en la cena no, pero despues no hay barra libre, quien quiera beber tiene que pagarse sus propias copas.


----------



## Visillera (6 Mar 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Aqui en Irlanda se celebran los 18 y/o los 21. Me acuerdo de ir a uno que entre 3 alquilaron una discoteca entera. Eso si, aqui en las bodas y demas celebraciones la gente suele tener que pagarse el alcohol.
> 
> En la bodas en la cena no, pero despues no hay barra libre, quien quiera beber tiene que pagarse sus propias copas.



En España no pones barra libre y te ponen de tacaño por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## moncton (6 Mar 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Aqui en Irlanda se celebran los 18 y/o los 21. Me acuerdo de ir a uno que entre 3 alquilaron una discoteca entera. Eso si, aqui en las bodas y demas celebraciones la gente suele tener que pagarse el alcohol.
> 
> En la bodas en la cena no, pero despues no hay barra libre, quien quiera beber tiene que pagarse sus propias copas.



En inglaterra es igual, te pagan una botellita entre cuatro y si quieres mas... apoquina

Aun asi las bodas son bastante "porqueyolovalgo" en temas de vestido y recepcion


----------



## xiurong (6 Mar 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



Joer, me recuerda a la mia.

Temblad estas tipas serán las manos que criaran a los futuros ejpañoles


----------



## lolachrycola (6 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> En España no pones barra libre y te ponen de tacaño por los siglos de los siglos.



En cambio TIENEN que tener un grupo de musica primero y despues el dj...y asi en otros detalles. Igualmente los menus y tal son mucho mas baratos que en Madrid por ejemplo, y muchas parejas optan por casarse en otros paises (España, Italia, Grecia, Bulgaria..etc) para ahorrar ya que el numero de invitados se reduce considerablemente y suelen tener paquetes bastante interesantes.


Edit: La ceremonia civil que vamos a tener no nos ha costado nada. En el municipio donde nos casamos, si estas empadronado es gratis tanto casarte en el ayuntamiento con musica, como en el juzgado.


----------



## fiestaisover (6 Mar 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Yo voy a celebrar mi boda y no soy catolica  Ademas, una cosa es querer celebrar algo y otra querer sangrar a los "invitados". Ni tu ni nadie tiene el derecho a elegir lo que es correcto o no celebrar, como si la gente quiere celebrar que su rosal a florecido...por poner un ejemplo estupido



En ningun momento he dicho que sea correcto o no. He hablado de *natural*. Releete lo escrito por mi, y un consejo, seria conveniente que el dia que celebres tu boda, ademas de invitar a familia y amigos, los *INVITASES* de verdad. Demostraras coherencia.


----------



## lolachrycola (6 Mar 2011)

Y es lo que estoy haciendo. Ya me han preguntado por el tema regalos (raro con lo que falta) y he avisado que no queremos nada, con que vengan es suficiente. Entendemos que bastante gasto es ir a una boda, sobre todo a los que piensan ir desde Irlanda, pero gracias por el consejo . De todas formas que para ti no sea natural, para otros a lo mejor si lo es. 
Pare mi es de lo mas natural celebrar mi boda, ya que el formalizar el compromiso que tenemos mi pareja y yo ante Dios me parece un motivo de alegria.


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2011)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha podido ponerse de moda toda esta mierda del babyshower y la madre que los parió?
> 
> ¿Qué es esto de bodas en plan Julia Roberts y demás morralla femenina?



Las comedias norteamericanas de situacion han hecho mucho daño...


----------



## fayser (6 Mar 2011)

La más lista es la suegra, sin duda, que le "ha fallado" tres veces... seguro que se está todavía descojonando la vieja de ese par de retrasados.


----------



## fayser (6 Mar 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Pare mi es de lo mas natural celebrar mi boda, ya que el formalizar el compromiso que tenemos mi pareja y yo ante Dios me parece un motivo de alegria.



¿Has pensado si eso es un motivo de alegría para tus invitados?

Porque lo habitual es que al 90% se la pele bastante y sólo vayan por el compromiso.


----------



## lolachrycola (6 Mar 2011)

Para nosotros y nuestra familia directa si, los demas estan en su derecho de no acudir. Ademas, no hemos invitado a mucha gente, solo a familiares y amigos cercanos que parece que estan muy contentos con el tema. Nada de compromisos ni familiares lejanos, para que te hagas a la idea hemos tenido gente que se ha molestado por no estar invitado.


----------



## little miss sunshine (6 Mar 2011)

> seria conveniente que el dia que celebres tu boda, ademas de invitar a familia y amigos, los INVITASES de verdad.



Para mi aquí está la clave, la gente más que invitar... condiciona y el problema es que te condicionan a una boda que de sobra saben que no se pueden permitir, pero lo intentarán a tu costa.
¿Lo de dar dinero es una costumbre de toda la vida o no? ¿se hace en el resto de países? :


----------



## Visillera (14 Mar 2011)

El problema es que cuando te invitan a una boda, debes hacer un regalo. Y claro, tienes el chip de que tienes que "cubrir" el cubierto, nada barato. Así pasa, que te invitan a tres bodas en un año y te hacen polvo el bolsillo. Una boda, pase, pero a la segunda o a la tercera pones la misma cara que si te sacaran una muela sin anestesia.

Nuestras todobodas se nos están volviendo lonchafinistas
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - ¿Nos hemos vuelto locos todos?


----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (14 Mar 2011)

...nada como la historia de "las mariposas".

Si es que todavía le pasa poco a la gente.

Saludos.


----------



## moncton (15 Mar 2011)

En esto el ingles es un idioma mucho mas dinamico 



> 1. bridezilla
> 
> One ridiculous spoiled bitch that thinks she is the center of the universe, just because her "show" (the wedding) is 18 months from now. Everyone else in the world has to drop everything and come running in this prime-donna's mind. The marriage will not last more than a couple of years,if the groom to be is lucky.
> "Man, get a load of that bridezilla. We should warn him that he will never have another blow job after getting married."
> ...


----------



## moskito (15 Mar 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Eso ya existe en otros sitios desde hace mucho tiempo:
> 
> Fiesta de quince años - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Joder, eso es como pedir permiso a tus papis para poder follar ya.
FIESTA DE 15 AÑOS | 15 AÑOS | QUINCE AÑOS | QUINCEAÑERA | FIESTA DE QUINCE AÑOS | FIESTA DE 15 AÑOS EN VENEZUELA | FIESTA DE QUINCE AÑOS EN VENEZUELA

En los USA también se hace (no recuerdo su nombre allí).


----------



## pepejoaki (15 Mar 2011)

moskito dijo:


> Joder, eso es como pedir permiso a tus papis para poder follar ya.
> FIESTA DE 15 AÑOS | 15 AÑOS | QUINCE AÑOS | QUINCEAÑERA | FIESTA DE QUINCE AÑOS | FIESTA DE 15 AÑOS EN VENEZUELA | FIESTA DE QUINCE AÑOS EN VENEZUELA
> 
> En los USA también se hace (no recuerdo su nombre allí).



"sweet sixteen"... muchas ya no lo hacen, están ya muy baqueteadas a los 16.


----------



## little miss sunshine (16 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Nuestras todobodas se nos están volviendo lonchafinistas
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - ¿Nos hemos vuelto locos todos?



dice una:

*"... Siempre se pueden hacer cosillas y aun asi contando los centimillos para q llegue para todo (q a menos d 3 semanas no nos han dado ni un regalo). La parte positiva (espero) q cuando nos lo den será para el viaje q al pagarlo td sin ayuda n ns lo podemos pagar..."*

que a menos de 3 semanas no nos han dado ni un regalo dice ofendida...agh me pongo mala! 
me la imagino angustiada contando los centimillos...

este foro es :ouch: !!!!!!!!

perlitas:

*-hola, 
nosotros nos casamos el año que viene y no llegamos al presupuesto ni por muy sencilla que hagamos la boda, asi que habiamos pensado pedir a los invitados, que todos son de confianza, que en vez de darnos regalos, nos regalen su presencia y paguen su menu o por lo menos la mitad de el. para eso hemos buscado restaurante en el que el menu son unos 60 - 70 euros que eso no será tan malo de pagar.. que opinais?? Es lo mismo que dar el numero de cuenta para la luna de miel solo indicando que contribuyan con el banquete. esque sino no podemos pagarlo.-*

:::::::: pues si no podeis pagarlo no lo hagais! 

*
-Os cuento, me caso este verano, y tenemos pensado ya el resturante, la iglesia, el dj, el viaje, la lista de invitados, el menú, las alianzas... Vaya, casi todo!!! 
El problema es el dinero: Mis padres están en paro, tengo una hermana mayor que ya está casada. A ella no hizo falta ayudarla en la boda, el novio pagó todo, pero en mi caso no es así. Mi padres quieren regalarme mi parte del banquete y mi vestido. 
El problema radica en que el dinero no nos sobra, la verdad, y sin embargo, mis suegros (que vale, han tenido 3 hijos y yo me quedo con el pequeño) que tienen más facilidades económicas pretenden pagar sólo el cubierto de los que no lleguen a cumplir con el reglao que den... 
Me fastidia que mis padres se sacrifiquen tanto tantísimo, y que mis suegros no. No sé si es que mi novio no ha hablado con ellso, o ellos no quieren o no pueden, o qué. Pero siento que no puedo hacer que mis padres paguen tanto .. 
Además el banquete lo tendríamo cubierto, pero y las fotos/vídeo y demás?? Usaríamos el dinero que sobre (los regalos de mi familia serían "en limpio" para nosotros, y los que den "de más" de la suya tb) por lo que al final me veo a mi (mi familia, vaya) pagando todo. Y en proporción, somo muchos menos... Qué hago? 
COmpensar a mis padres con un viaje o algo, dejarlo asar y aprovechar su regalo, ya que no sé cuál será el de mis suegros... (Espero que por lo menos le regalen el traje de novio, o que nos ayuden con el piso)... *

pero qué cara!!!!! :

*-Hola chicas, como yo quería poner la cuenta bancaria (para mandar la indirecta de que NO QUIERO MÁS JUEGOS DE CAFÉ!!), pero me parecía feo que saliera en la invitación y sobre todo que quedara ahí para la posteridad, se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente. 

He preparado en Powerpoint un papel (que luego imprimiré en papel verjurado bonito, de alta calidad y meteré en el sobre con la invitación, tendrá el mismo tamaño - 14X14) que ponga por una cara el plano de cómo llegar a la finca, y por el otro lado más información, una cosa así: 

para que nadie se pierda... 

(PLANO) 

(y ahora por la otra cara) 

para los que quieran dormir cerquita... 

(INFORMACIÓN DE LOS HOTELES, PRECIOS, DIRECCIÓN Y ESTRELLAS) 

para los que quieran tomarse unas copas... 

(INFORMACIÓN SOBRE LAS IDAS Y VUELTAS DEL AUTOBÚS) 

para los que quieran contribuir con su regalo a nuestra luna de miel 

(TACHAAAAN, EL NÚMERO DE CUENTA) 

así, no queda en la invitación, les sueltas la indirecta de que quieres pasta y ese papelito, que normalmente llevarán en el bolsillo para no perderse, se termine perdiendo, y aquí paz y después gloria) 

qué os parece?*

:Aplauso: un genio eres!!!

y el mejor con diferencia:

*-Bueno chicas more strong! este viernes se casó una compañera de trabajo de mi futuro marido, al ser viernes sólo pudimos acudir al final de la misma, así que estando en la barra tomando algo se acercaron los novios y les entregamos un sobre con 400 euros, la novia me preguntó si dentro iba una tarjeta o algo para saber de quién era cada sobre, la dije que si y alucinada porque me pareció un poco irrespetuoso le pregunté por qué me lo preguntaba y me comentó que era porque su madre había ido revisando los sobres que le iban dando y en dos encontraron recortes de periódico abultando y pareciendo un buen fajo de dinero y querían identificar cada sobre con su dueño para luego hablar con dichas personas y comentarles que ese acto les parecía una falta de respeto. 

En ese momento no lo pensé pero regresando a casa en el coche le comenté a mi pareja que la verdad si a mi me entregaran un sobre vacío o lleno de papeles también me parecía una falta de respeto, a mi me dices que no puedes darme nada por cómo están ahora las cosas y tan feliz, pero que me intentes engañar... 

Total que mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿creeis que es normal preguntar si el sobre va identificado o es mejor ir con boli en mano poniéndolo en cuanto te entreguen uno para saber quién de da qué? 
*

:XX::XX::XX: y lo mejor es que todas hacen piña diciendo : " qué cara tiene la gente..." jajajajajajajajajajaja vosotras si que teneis cara
ay qué arte...me imagino a la madre y a la novia salivando ante el grosor del sobre y de pronto ver los papelitos de periódico jajajajajajajajajajaja! :XX:


----------



## burbutrolls (16 Mar 2011)

jaja little me he reido mucho con las perlas, pero la ultima es un hoaks. NO te la creas es leyenda urbana lo de los papeles de periodico en las bodas.


----------



## moncton (16 Mar 2011)

> Bueno chicas more strong! este viernes se casó una compañera de trabajo de mi futuro marido, al ser viernes sólo pudimos acudir al final de la misma, así que estando en la barra tomando algo se acercaron los novios y les entregamos un sobre con 400 euros, la novia me preguntó si dentro iba una tarjeta o algo para saber de quién era cada sobre, la dije que si y alucinada porque me pareció un poco irrespetuoso le pregunté por qué me lo preguntaba y me comentó que era porque su madre había ido revisando los sobres que le iban dando y en dos encontraron recortes de periódico abultando y pareciendo un buen fajo de dinero y querían identificar cada sobre con su dueño para luego hablar con dichas personas y comentarles que ese acto les parecía una falta de respeto.
> 
> En ese momento no lo pensé pero regresando a casa en el coche le comenté a mi pareja que la verdad si a mi me entregaran un sobre vacío o lleno de papeles también me parecía una falta de respeto, a mi me dices que no puedes darme nada por cómo están ahora las cosas y tan feliz, pero que me intentes engañar...
> 
> Total que mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿creeis que es normal preguntar si el sobre va identificado o es mejor ir con boli en mano poniéndolo en cuanto te entreguen uno para saber quién de da qué?



Para eso mejor es abrir los sobres enfrente del invitado, contar los billetes (despues de marcarlos con el rotulador detector de falsificaciones), anotar la cantidad en una lista y meter la pasta en una bolsa de basura


----------



## Visillera (16 Mar 2011)

Lo de poner número de cuenta en la invitación me parece falto de clase.


----------



## Visillera (16 Mar 2011)

¿Quién ha sido?


> Yo es la primera vez que oigo lo de poner un numero de cuenta. En mi opinion me parece un poco fuerte, ya que parece que lo que quieres es recaudar dinero, pero eso es cosa de cada uno. De todas formas lo que yo quiero exponer es si los que habeis puesto cuenta o lo vais a hacer, habeis tenido en cuenta a Hacienda. Porque a la hora de declarar lo bienes que se poseen, con esto de la cuenta para la boda, en esa cuenta apareceran ingresos por cantidades que quiza puedan ser altas y que en todal pueden ser una buena suma y no provienen de ninguna actividad reconocida. Os puede dar un palo muy gordo al declararlo o considerarlo blanqueo. Lo digo porque el año pasado me fui a comprar la casa y como no me llegaba, quede con mi hermano, mis padres y mis suegros que todos los meses me dejasen algo (en torno a los 250€ cada uno) para poder llegar. Pues al hacer la declaracion, me notifico Hacienda que en mis cuentas aparecian ingresos de los cuales no se "conocia" su procedencia y se considera negro, y me toco hacer mil papeleos y declaracion en el juzgado para acabar declarando ese dinero y lo cual me llevo un palo para pagar a Hacienda lo que ese dinero no habia pagado antes. Puede hacerse en plan donacion pero eso hay que hacerlo desde el principio y con no se que historias con el banco. Ojo con lo de la cuenta. El dinero en sobre siempre es mas facil de "blanquear".



Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - IDEA PARA PONER LA CUENTA SIN QUE QUEDE FEO


----------



## GeneralTaylor (16 Mar 2011)

Forobodas, forocohes y enfemenino son galerías de los horrores. Cada vez que leo algo de ellos me dasn ganas de hacerme una cuenta y trolear.


----------



## Visillera (16 Mar 2011)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> Forobodas, forocohes y enfemenino son galerías de los horrores. Cada vez que leo algo de ellos me dasn ganas de hacerme una cuenta y trolear.



Estaré encantada de leerlo


----------



## little miss sunshine (16 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido?



:o

jajajajajajaja no, yo sería mucho más cruel...

leer ese foro es mejor que cualquier psicotrópico...yo alucino con los problemas que se montan...

- ¿Qué distéis de regalo a vuestras invitadas? ¿Les gustó? ¿Alguna no dio regalo? ¿Le sentó mal a la gente? 
-Yo di los alfileres : los que llevan las novias en el pelo? qué se supone que voy a hacer con un alfiler? es más...qué te hace suponer que me hace ilusión llevarme tu alfiler??? :: )
-hola guapa !! yo me lo monté a mi manera... mi mama me echó una mano ...compré bolis de esos de bisutería con cristalitos y abalorios .... lazo de organza de diferentes colores y unos alfileres .... por internet ... y me salió esto : 







what the fuck...que a mi me dan eso y se lo clavo a la novia en el corazón...y los alfileres en los ojos.

- yo voy a dar: unos espejitos de color blanco y otros negro que llevan un corazon con piedrecitas muy mono y otos llevan una mariposa con piedrecitas y el espejito es de aumento para el bolso.

vamos, el tipico regalo que yo personalmente me "olvido" en la mesa

-Nosotros vamos a dar para las mujeres libros de recetas

::::::::::

ya paro no puedo con más.ehhh


----------



## Trustno1 (16 Mar 2011)

Sobre lo del número de cuenta discrepo. Ahora mismo cuando alguien se casa es típico en la familia dar dinero más si cabe cuando la pareja bodil hace algunos años que viven en su nidito de amor (hipotecado o alquilado) y no regalar utensilios o electrodomésticos, cuando hay que reconocerlo o ya los tienen o no los van a utilizar. 

Es común que un mes antes empiece el goteo de visitas con algún sobre con dinero dentro y también muy usual que en los banquetes la gente dé dinero en sobres a los novios si no han tenido posibilidad de ir antes a visitar a éstos en casa. Esto último -lo de dar el dinero en mano el día de la boda- creo que es un peligro, puesto que, si alguien se acaba de casar no debe ser muy cómodo tener que andar por ahí con 2.000 o 3.000€ (por decir algo) pudiéndose dar posibles robos, pérdidas o simplemente incomodidad.

Por todo ello creo y pienso que poner el número de cuenta sólo posibilita minimizar riesgos y ofrece más comodidad a la gente que vive fuera. Además, es sólo un medio más para dar regalo a los novios. 
Quien quería darles regalo lo dará ya sea visitándoles en su casa o ingresándolo en la cuenta y quien no quiera pues no. 
Me parece de hipócritas decir que el número de cuenta es una forma de obligar a la gente a dar dinero o a caso ¿si no está puesto la gente no da nada?¿o la gente que recibe un sobre lo rechaza?. Vamos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido?
> 
> 
> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - IDEA PARA PONER LA CUENTA SIN QUE QUEDE FEO



ummm o sea, sus padres, suegros y hermano le pasaban cada uno 250 euros??? son 750 euros, no? Algo no cuadra, aquí, jjejejeje.

Y hacienda no te pilla porque alguien te ingrese 250 euros. Y si además te toca hacer papeles y pagas multa aun cuadra menos. Porque mira que es facil demostrar quien te da esos 250 euros...
Anda que hacienda no tendra cosas mejores que hacer...


----------



## little miss sunshine (16 Mar 2011)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Sobre lo del número de cuenta discrepo. Ahora mismo cuando alguien se casa es típico en la familia dar dinero más si cabe cuando la pareja bodil hace algunos años que viven en su nidito de amor (hipotecado o alquilado) y no regalar utensilios o electrodomésticos, cuando hay que reconocerlo o ya los tienen o no los van a utilizar.
> 
> Es común que un mes antes empiece el goteo de visitas con algún sobre con dinero dentro y también muy usual que en los banquetes la gente dé dinero en sobres a los novios si no han tenido posibilidad de ir antes a visitar a éstos en casa. Esto último -lo de dar el dinero en mano el día de la boda- creo que es un peligro, puesto que, si alguien se acaba de casar no debe ser muy cómodo tener que andar por ahí con 2.000 o 3.000€ (por decir algo) pudiéndose dar posibles robos, pérdidas o simplemente incomodidad.
> 
> ...



tu pusiste el número de cuenta, eh? :o


----------



## karolaina93 (16 Mar 2011)

vaya perla de foro, sigo sin entender por que las celebraciones de las bodas son tan opulentas, los menus de las boda a menudo son pantagruelicos, y que es eso de invitar a tanta gente? y que si el vestido, las pruebas del moño, el reportaje fotografico, el organizar todo, y los trajes de novia, no hay cosa mas hortera en la tierra que un traje de novia, y luego tienes que ir ahi, por medio de la iglesia y que todo el mundo te mire, es todo ridiculo.


----------



## josemazgz (17 Mar 2011)

Y pensar que mi boda costó 50.000......





























.















.


...de las antiguas pesetas...


----------



## Trustno1 (17 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> tu pusiste el número de cuenta, eh? :o



Pues sí, llegado el caso lo pondría.


----------



## giusepo_2006 (17 Mar 2011)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Pues sí, llegado el caso lo pondría.



Yo no lo he puesto en la invitación, pero me consta que mis amigos más cercanos y familiares me pedirán el número de cuenta. Es lo más cómodo. 

Pero es algo que no es bonito poner en una invitación, y por eso no lo he puesto.

Otra opción es ponerlo en una pequeña tarjeta aparte, del estilo tarjeta de visita, con algo así: _"Te agradecemos tu asistencia. Si resulta más comodo tenemos una cuenta bancaria...... a vuestra disposición"._ Esa opción también la descarté.


----------



## lolachrycola (17 Mar 2011)

A mi es que me da la sensacion de que estas pidiendo dinero. No me haria nada de gracia recibir una invitacion con un numero de cuenta.


----------



## Sash (18 Mar 2011)

Enormísimo hilo. Me he reído y assutado a partes iguales! todobodas es una mina!


----------



## Ruso (18 Mar 2011)

Atentos encima si alguno de los novios es militar. Al menos los compañeros harán esto gratis.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9PxeLk9G3k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
La expresión de la novia en el 1.12 no tiene precio.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzHeotFhQaU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xiurong (18 Mar 2011)

Rauxa dijo:


> ummm o sea, sus padres, suegros y hermano le pasaban cada uno 250 euros??? son 750 euros, no? Algo no cuadra, aquí, jjejejeje.
> 
> Y hacienda no te pilla porque alguien te ingrese 250 euros. Y si además te toca hacer papeles y pagas multa aun cuadra menos. Porque mira que es facil demostrar quien te da esos 250 euros...
> Anda que hacienda no tendra cosas mejores que hacer...



Aquí hay algo más, no creo que a nadie hacienda le vaya a buscar por tres ingresos mensuales que suman 750€.

Sr. Inspector, yo saco a principios de mes y a finales si no me lo he gastado lo vuelvo a ingresar, ¿a ver como te dice que no el mendas?

Otra cosa es que haya más y de paso me la lien por los 750€ mensuales, por qué no se lo creen, por qué van buscando otra cosa.

Yo ingreso 1000€ cada mes en un banco por ventanilla, lo menos hace 5 años y nadie me ha dicho nada, y que me lo digan, que salen de un banco para ir a otro.


----------



## Visillera (20 Mar 2011)

Y la pregunta que se hacen los invitados, ¿cuánto pagar de impuesto revolucionario?
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Cuanto dinero devemos dar...


----------



## amenhotep (20 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Cuanto dinero *devemos *dar...[/url]



Aprender a escribir correctamente no tiene precio. Más les valdría invertir en eso.


----------



## Visillera (20 Mar 2011)

amenhotep dijo:


> Aprender a escribir correctamente no tiene precio. Más les valdría invertir en eso.



Los cuadernillos rubio son baratos.


----------



## Exor (20 Mar 2011)

...Yo sigo pensando que si vas de Lummis de vez en cuando sale mas barato y que cualquier dia/noche de algun fin de semana del año es bueno para montar cena/farra/fiesta...y mucho mas barato..

PD: este hilo mitiquisimo deberia tener chincheta


----------



## Visillera (20 Mar 2011)

En vez de gastarse la pasta en bodorrios, mejor coger ese dinero e irse de viaje. Seguro que se disfruta más.


----------



## Sufrimiento (20 Mar 2011)

No he podido evitar responder....

He leido varias páginas el hilo y nadie ha dicho nada de esto.

¿PENSAIS QUE REALMENTE PIERDEN DINERO? ¿CUANTO SE LLEVAN (ADEMAS EN METALICO) EN REGALOS?

Desde que entró esta estupida fiebre por las megabodas, las bodas son un negocio, son gastos versus ingresos (regalos). Pero nada de regalos como los de antes, eso ya paso a la historia, ahora dinero, si o si. El asunto es quien paga mas o menos en la cuenta bancaria, pero todo el mundo, dinero.

He oido gente que ha dicho cosas como "me saque con la boda 3.000 €". Claro, con eso pagan el viaje, que cabrones.

*Así que quitaros de la cabeza que ellos lo pagan, porque lo recuperan posiblemente en dinero con los "regalos" via banco*.

Y, por amigos, os aseguro que se pagan por banco, sí o sí, y si no, se les cae la cara de verguenza y no van a la boda. Triste pero cierto.

Ya para terminar, lo de las megabodas, no olvidemos que es como lo de las casas: CULPABLE POR EMPEPITARSE = CULPABLE LOS COMENSALES POR PAGAR LA BODA. Nadie obliga a ir a una boda a nadie. Yo voy a la iglesia o la ceremonia, y punto, asi me ahorro el "regalo" de 50, 100, 200 € según afinidad con los sujetos.


----------



## Alice (20 Mar 2011)

burbutrolls dijo:


> jaja little me he reido mucho con las perlas, pero la ultima es un hoaks. NO te la creas es leyenda urbana lo de los papeles de periodico en las bodas.



No te creas, a una amiga mía no le metieron papel de periódico, pero sí la tarjeta que indicaba la dirección del restaurante :XX: Imaginaos la cara que se le quedó al abrir los sobres (creo que fueron dos) y encontrarse con eso ::


----------



## Visillera (20 Mar 2011)

Sufrimiento, cuáno sin verte por aquí. Según las de todoboda, ya NO ganan dinero, de hecho palman bastante. Muchas se dan con un canto en los dientes si recuperan el dinero del banquete.


----------



## karolaina93 (20 Mar 2011)

Telegrama de felicitación en la ultima boda , por problemas de agenda me es imposible poder acudir a este feliz evento, mis mejores deseos de prosperidad y felicidad en los años venideros
coste 0
para todo lo demas mastercard
que hagan una parrillada y ponemos bote 
pa-so


----------



## Sufrimiento (20 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Sufrimiento, cuáno sin verte por aquí. Según las de todoboda, ya NO ganan dinero, de hecho palman bastante. Muchas se dan con un canto en los dientes si recuperan el dinero del banquete.



Gracias por acordarte! Despues del varapalo que recibi en mi primer post por parte de algunos que se hacian pajas mentales con cuentas corrientes, por fin he salido del bache, encontre trabajo por SUERTE, porque no lo puedo calificar de otra cosa, porque no es mi sector, pero ademas me gusta, o sea, que genial. Te digo las gracias porque aunque ahora no me voy a morir de hambre la salud sigue en sus trece, pero bueno, algo es algo.

A lo que vamos, el hilo, pues no sabia que ya no es un negocio. Coño. Se ve que ya soy viejuno y ahora los gastos superan a los ingresos y con 100 € de "regalo" por barba no cubren gastos. Estoy oxidado..... jeje.


----------



## Sufrimiento (20 Mar 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> Telegrama de felicitación en la ultima boda , por problemas de agenda me es imposible poder acudir a este feliz evento, mis mejores deseos de prosperidad y felicidad en los años venideros
> coste 0
> para todo lo demas mastercard
> que hagan una parrillada y ponemos bote
> pa-so



Exacto. Mira, el que quiera invitarme a una boda y yo le hago un regalo, una lamparita, una manta, y cositas asi, perfecto, pero como espere dinero.....que espere sentado, porque conmigo no van a hacer negocio*. Yo no soy el puto padre de la novia, coño!!! jeje, que pague otro la boda.:no:*


----------



## karolaina93 (20 Mar 2011)

Para mi es lo mismo que si los invitados del funeral tuvieran que costear el sepelio por que si, oye que si alguien se muere y la cosa anda mal me parece mas logico echar una mano a la familia en estas historias.


----------



## little miss sunshine (20 Mar 2011)

me acaba de llegar la invitación para una boda en julio ( del año que viene!!!!) , de las ineludibles. el karma es muy cabrón.


----------



## calidatrinchera (20 Mar 2011)

Le faltaba poner en el mapa el trayecto desde la iglesia al banco


----------



## karolaina93 (20 Mar 2011)

calidatrinchera dijo:


> Le faltaba poner en el mapa el trayecto desde la iglesia al banco



No pasa nada tu le mandas uno de estos y solucionado


----------



## Visillera (21 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> me acaba de llegar la invitación para una boda en julio ( del año que viene!!!!) , de las ineludibles. el karma es muy cabrón.



Lo siento por tu bolsillo.


----------



## little miss sunshine (21 Mar 2011)

calidatrinchera dijo:


> Le faltaba poner en el mapa el trayecto desde la iglesia al banco



jajajajajaja si...yo creo que hssta me reiría con la ocurrencia.
Tomaré nota de todo...de momento van a "fletar" autobuses desde cadiz (el novio es de alli) a Madrid ::


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2011)

carai para jukio del año 2012 ya te envian la invitacion?????????????


----------



## little miss sunshine (21 Mar 2011)

no...de momento sólo me ha llegado la invitación telefónica, pero la otra no creo que tarde...

de forotodoboda:



> -Lo cierto es que me queda poco mas de 1 año y 1 mes para mi boda....y hay dias que creo que queda muchisimo tiempo...y me digo ami misma ...bueno ya llamare mas adelante para las invitaciones...o ver los regalitos etc...
> Pero de pronto al dia siguiente me entra un panico inmenso y creo que no me va a dar tiempo a nada....!!! Sera que me estoy volviendo loca...???






> -Pues que me estoy viendo reflejada en ti cielo...a mi tambien me quedan un año y tres meses y tengo unas ansias de tenerlo ya todo jejejejeje..Por lo menos el restaurante y la iglesia la tengo y medio hablado el fotógrafo...ya se que es pronto pero la verdad que en dos iglesias que me quería casar ya no había fecha!!-



qué agonías son, no?

resuelto el misterio de los alfileres:







de tripi:



> Hola novias, ¿vais a llevar huevos a las Clarisas?
> Esta pregunta es para las madrileñas, y para las de fuera también.
> Me explico, hace 5 años o así se caso una compañera de curro, y me dijo que si la acompañaba a Atocha a llevar "huevos a las Clarisas" (la novia no lo puede entregar, debe de ser otra persona) entonces nos fuimos las 2 y a través de un torno, yo puse los huevos y la monjita nos dio las gracias.
> Se da huevos para que TE HAGA UN BUEN DIA!!!



las monjas deben de tener el colesterol por las nubes......


----------



## lolachrycola (22 Mar 2011)

Alfileres para que??


----------



## little miss sunshine (22 Mar 2011)

para regalar a los invitados :S


----------



## Sebas (22 Mar 2011)

que fuerte las bodas, sin duda un buen sacaeuros...


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> no...de momento sólo me ha llegado la invitación telefónica, pero la otra no creo que tarde...
> 
> de forotodoboda:
> 
> ...



Eso en santiago de toda la vida, llevarle dos docenas a las monjas de santa clara para que haga buen dia

Y despues las monjitas hacen dulces y los venden y queda todo en casa


----------



## reydmus (22 Mar 2011)

forobobas.com


----------



## Antoine de la Foiegrás (22 Mar 2011)

¿¿¿¿¿ OSVALDO TROYA ??????

Yo nunca iría a la boda de un tio cuyo nombre tiene una rima tan facil.

En fin, que no vayas.


----------



## lolachrycola (22 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> para regalar a los invitados :S



Si, pero para que quiere alguien un alfiler en una boda? Sigo sin entenderlo :S


----------



## Visillera (22 Mar 2011)

lolachrycola dijo:


> Si, pero para que quiere alguien un alfiler en una boda? Sigo sin entenderlo :S



Algún aficionado al vudú lo agrecería.::


----------



## pisuka (22 Mar 2011)

Los alfileres son para regalar a las invitadas. Se lo pones con el alfiler hacia abajo, para las casadas y, al revés, para las solteras. Si, después del baile, lo has perdido, es que te casarás el año que viene.


----------



## midway (22 Mar 2011)

prestamo para el suicidio.vendrá acompañado de las más sinceras condolencias bancarias


----------



## burbufilia (22 Mar 2011)

Este hilo es una pesadilla


----------



## Visillera (26 Mar 2011)

Este comentario no tiene desperdicio


> llevamos años juntos y tenemos hijos, llevamos mucho tiempo ahorrando para casarnos en plan bodorrio por que a mi me hacia muchissima ilusion, era un sueño, he dado la paga y señal de mi vestido , he reservado el restaurante con 600 euros, he hecho y repartido las invitaciones........ el problema es que hace una semana mi hermano, el unico que tengo tuvo un problema gordissimo con su piso, no tenemos padres y su familiar mas directo soy yo, le dimos todo nuestro ahorro de boda para solventar su problema, nos hemos quedado a cero y no se que hacer, mi marido me tranquiliza diciendome que con los regalos de los invitados ya haremos de mas y de menos, pero no puedo fiarme de eso no creeis? esta ya todo el mundo invitado somos 95, no se........
> _________________



http://www.todoboda.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=184407


----------



## Kalevala (26 Mar 2011)

Joder no os quejareis, alguien que hace lo lógico, ahorrar para gastárselo en lo que quiera, sea boda o putas y farlopa.
Luego además es buena gente y se lo "deja" al hermano para salvarle el culo dejando el suyo al aire.

Claro que aun puede cagarla pidiendo un prestamo


----------



## Visillera (26 Mar 2011)

La pobre la cagó una vez para "dejárselo" al hermano, que seguro que es un pepitazo de cuidado. En el caso de ser mi hermano le diría "conmigo no te faltará comida, pero tu piso es tuyo". Espero que no vuelva a cagarla pidiendo un préstamo.


----------



## little miss sunshine (26 Mar 2011)

va a pedir el prestamo y lo sabeis... :Aplauso:
quiero enterarme del problema del hermano, suena a ::


----------



## Visillera (26 Mar 2011)

No sé si el banco le haría un favor denegándoselo. Yo creo que le vendría mejor un préstamo rumanos cobradores al :: del hermano.


----------



## lolachrycola (27 Mar 2011)

Voy a aprovechar este hilo para intentar aclarar una duda que tengo desde hace tiempo. Por lo que he visto cierto establecimientos imponen exclusividad de servicios, ya sea fotografo, dj, etc. Es legal este tipo de practica?


----------



## Visillera (31 Mar 2011)

Ni idea, lola.
Más historias de préstamos
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Sin agobios por pagar las cosas


----------



## little miss sunshine (31 Mar 2011)

Es muy fuerte el forobobas...

*-Hola chicas. Empiezo contando que nosotros nos vamos a casar año y medio después de empezar a salir, así que, no nos ha dado tiempo a ahorrar. Para colmo, hace 5 días me quedé en paro, así que... Al mismo tiempo, estamos montando la casa, desde lo más básico como es el suelo, hasta forrar los armarios etc (ya sabéis como te dan los pisos nuevos, echos un asco!). Aun así, no hay agobios* ( :Aplauso: asi me gusta, con dos cojones )

*-El viaje, hemos elegido algo normalito, Paris* (Claro, si por algo es conocido París es por lo baratísimo que es todo :: )

*-Los regalitos, útiles y baratos (100 relojes por 166 euros). Nada de alfileres, son caros y no sirven para nada* ( :no: ahhh no, los alfileres son nuestro totem!! muero por ver los relojes... )

*-Yo hago una boda tradicional y me va a 30000€ mas o menos..pero es que el banquete me va en 22000* ( :: Se han vuelto locos o qué? o es que les hace un live kitchen Ferrán Adriá? )

*-Madre mia entre 18.000 y 30.000 euros!!! 
Tengo que empezar ya a mirar cosas y sobre todo a ir al banco a ver si me da un prestamooooooo* (Este país no tiene solución. me rindo :| )


----------



## vyk (31 Mar 2011)

> Publicado: Mie Mar 23, 2011 8:52 pm Título del mensaje:
> Nosotros estamos ahora en la misma situacion, *mi novio en el paro, yo con un sueldo de m...* pero con ilusion por la boda! el vestido y los complementos de novia, me los regalan, las reservas de foto y video, ya la tenemos hecha y vamos pagando poco a poco hasta el dia de la boda, luego ya al escoger las fotos (supongo q todos los fotografos seran igual) el viaje, *vamos a coger un destino normalito y baratito, en principio un combinado Habana Varader*, que como sera en noviembre, no se nos ira mucho, o una semanita en Rivera Maya o Punta Cana, jugamos con que es temporada baja y nos puede salir alguna ofertilla. Los detalles para dar en la boda, aqui es tradicion que el de los hombres los pague el padrino y el de las mujeres la madrina... Los muebles de la casa casi tenemos pagados la mitad, el resto lo hemos financiado, y aun asi, yo he apartado unos 4.000 euros de mi cuenta para otros gastos de la boda, mi novio el pobre no puede colaborar mucho, porq el paro a el le ha salpicado mucho en los ultimos años... aun asi, y ha pesar de las circunstancias, q se nos han complicado de golpe esta semana con el paro de mi novio, tiramos para adelante con la boda, el viaje es lo unico q vamos a esperar... ah, su traje se lo compran sus padres tb, sera algo normalito, nada especial...
> 
> Me alegra saber que no soy la unica con esta situacion y sobre todo, *me alegra saber que no estoy tan loca como creia* por tirar hacia adelante con todo!!




Nos vamos todos al guano largo tiempo. Constatado.


----------



## Operacional (31 Mar 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Nos vamos todos al guano largo tiempo. Constatado.



..y merecidamente.


----------



## Kalevala (31 Mar 2011)

> Nosotros estamos ahora en la misma situacion, mi novio en el paro, yo con un sueldo de m... pero con ilusion por la boda! el vestido y los complementos de novia, me los regalan, las reservas de foto y video, ya la tenemos hecha y vamos pagando poco a poco hasta el dia de la boda, luego ya al escoger las fotos (supongo q todos los fotografos seran igual) el viaje, vamos a coger un destino normalito y baratito, en principio un combinado Habana Varader, que como sera en noviembre, no se nos ira mucho, o una semanita en Rivera Maya o Punta Cana, jugamos con que es temporada baja y nos puede salir alguna ofertilla. Los detalles para dar en la boda, aqui es tradicion que el de los hombres los pague el padrino y el de las mujeres la madrina... Los muebles de la casa casi tenemos pagados la mitad, el resto lo hemos financiado, y aun asi, yo he apartado unos 4.000 euros de mi cuenta para otros gastos de la boda, mi novio el pobre no puede colaborar mucho, porq el paro a el le ha salpicado mucho en los ultimos años... aun asi, y ha pesar de las circunstancias, q se nos han complicado de golpe esta semana con el paro de mi novio, tiramos para adelante con la boda, el viaje es lo unico q vamos a esperar... ah, su traje se lo compran sus padres tb, sera algo normalito, nada especial...
> 
> Me alegra saber que no soy la unica con esta situacion y sobre todo, me alegra saber que no estoy tan loca como creia por tirar hacia adelante con todo!!



A saber lo que considera esta "normalito". En viajes es un combinado Habana-Varadero ::

El traje debe ser "Armaniormalito"


----------



## 1936 (31 Mar 2011)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> *-Los regalitos, útiles y baratos (100 relojes por 166 euros). Nada de alfileres, son caros y no sirven para nada* ( :no: ahhh no, los alfileres son nuestro totem!! _muero por ver los relojes... _)



Más abajo habla de la web Detalles para Bodas, donde dice ha comprado los relojes.

Por el precio, pueden ser:

- Reloj de hombre blanco y negro: A 1.60 €
RELOJ DE HOMBRE BLANCO Y NEGRO | Detalles para bodas Armonía

- O, ejem... :: El reloj de viaje surtido, eso si, sin envoltorio también a 1.60€:
RELOJ DE VIAJE SURTIDO | Detalles para bodas Armonía


Tengo miedo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Mar 2011)

1936 dijo:


> Más abajo habla de la web Detalles para Bodas, donde dice ha comprado los relojes.
> 
> Por el precio, pueden ser:
> 
> ...



Por el precio que comenta, yo creo que es este:

RELOJ DE HOMBRE BLANCO Y NEGRO | Detalles para bodas Armonía


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (1 Abr 2011)

No lloraré cuando esta gente no tenga ni donde caerse muerta.


----------



## fitness (1 Abr 2011)

CUMshooterLAUDE dijo:


> ..y merecidamente.



..........Smoker?


----------



## 1936 (9 Abr 2011)

¿Que? Aprovecho para reflotar el hilo y pregunto...¿A cuantas bodas teneis que asistir este año?

Yo solo tenia una, pero en mi situación laboral (mejor dicho, "no situación") tengo buena excusa para no ir. Claro que lo que me impide asistir como simple invitado no es obstáculo para que otros, incluso, se casen.


----------



## butricio (9 Abr 2011)

Aprovecho el hilo para ofrecer un opel kadett en buen estado y heconomico.


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2011)

1936 dijo:


> ¿Que? Aprovecho para reflotar el hilo y pregunto...¿A cuantas bodas teneis que asistir este año?
> 
> Yo solo tenia una, pero en mi situación laboral (mejor dicho, "no situación") tengo buena excusa para no ir. Claro que lo que me impide asistir como simple invitado no es obstáculo para que otros, incluso, se casen.



A ti te han invitado no?, yo lo que haría con dos cojones si estuviera en una mala situación laboral es aparecer en la boda sin regalo ni hostias o en todo caso con un regalo no metálico acorde a mis posibilidades.

Estoy hasta los mísmisimos del chantaje ese de los regalitos de dios.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (10 Abr 2011)

1936 dijo:


> ¿Que? Aprovecho para reflotar el hilo y pregunto...¿A cuantas bodas teneis que asistir este año?
> 
> Yo solo tenia una, pero en mi situación laboral (mejor dicho, "no situación") tengo buena excusa para no ir. Claro que lo que me impide asistir como simple invitado no es obstáculo para que otros, incluso, se casen.



Salvo que sea de un familiar cercano, y por suerte nadie de mi familia se va a casar, paso de ir a bodas.

Mi pareja ya me ha dicho que estamos invitados a un par de bodas de visilleras amigas suyas y a un bautizo. Ya le he dicho que no cuente conmigo.


----------



## Visillera (10 Abr 2011)

Yo tenía una pero como tengo guardia y en esas fechas no me la cambian, no voy.


----------



## Visillera (17 Abr 2011)

Boda lonchafinista
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Como pensamos salir adelante con nuestra boda

¿POdré hacer bodorrio con 7000 euros?
Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - ais no s q hacer


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 Abr 2011)

Nuevos mantras oficiales del foro:

- Los pisos siempre bajan.
- El que te invita a su boda es un hijoputa.

Estos son los mantras del foro pero si no le gustan cuando cambien las tornas tengo otros.

Como me toca los cojones que todo el mundo opine lo que todo el mundo opina en un momento dado, cuando lo acertado siempre ha sido lo contrario.

El que no quiera bodas pues que no se case ni vaya de invitado y al que le apetezca gastarse ese dinero en eso en lugar de irse de putas o consolas pues que lo haga que me parece la mar de respetable.

He sido propietario, alquilado, multipropietario, casado, divorciado, soltero, follamigo, casado por segunda vez, empresario, autónomo y funcionario y desde la experiencia puedo afirmar que no existen verdades absolutas, todo es relativo y todo tiene cosas positivas y negativas.

No seáis borregos y hacer lo que os salga de los cojones no lo que la moda os diga que hay que hacer.

Verdad verdadera.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 Abr 2011)

Joder, me he cargado el hilo, que hijoputa.


----------



## arrpak (18 Abr 2011)

la culpa no es de ellas,que no tienen arreglo, la culpa es de los bancos por darselo


----------



## CASPOSO (18 Abr 2011)

arrpak dijo:


> la culpa no es de ellas,que no tienen arreglo, la culpa es de los bancos por darselo



la culpa ya no es de los padres que las visten como putas

la culpa es de los bancos que las financian como a putas


----------



## santiagoo (18 Abr 2011)

JaimeCantizanox dijo:


> Os cuento mi boda:
> Por lo civil, pagando solo las tasas esas. Invitados: 7, mis padres, mis suegros, mi hermana, mi señora y yo.
> Comida en un restaurante a 30 euros por cabeza.
> Restos de gastos = 0



Te parecerá difícil, pero te gano, hamijo. Mismo procedimiento, pero CINCO invitados. Mi padre, mi hermana y su marido, y un amigo-compañero de trabajo. Y la hija de mi mujer. No recuerdo ahora, pero menú "especial" en un restaurante mediano, quizás 1500 pts por barba (1995).

Y de pocas cosas me arrepiento menos. Nada más cutre que una boda de pobres, con su barra libre cutre, y con su hombre-orquesta cutre. En fin, antes me hacía incluso ilusión ir a las bodas, recuerdo que a un amigo le regalé un radiador eléctrico. Pero cuando empezaron con las cuentas bancarias y las gilipolleces, ya fui a un par y me retiré. Los menús siempre son iguales, y por mucho que se quieran esforzar los pobres, siempre será algo cutre pagado a precio de oro.

Asistí, sin embargo, a la boda de un amigo con posibles, y fue otra cosa. En el mejor hotel de Zaragoza, comida breve pero imaginativa, una enorme sala para bailar y una orquesta, amén de montones de camareros en la post-cena. En fin, que el que no puede mejor que no haga cutreces a precio de 100-150 pavos además, porque no hace más que joder a los que invita.


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2011)

Allá cada uno, pero nunca entenderé por qué tantos esfuerzos durante años para pasarlo bien un día. Qué manera tan horrenda de administrar su tiempo tienen algunas.


----------



## Visillera (18 Abr 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Allá cada uno, pero nunca entenderé por qué tantos esfuerzos durante años para pasarlo bien un día. Qué manera tan horrenda de administrar su tiempo tienen algunas.



Hubo una que les dijo: "Estáis organizando una boda, no unas olimpiadas".


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (5 May 2011)

Resubamos este hilo mítico!


----------



## noinversor (5 May 2011)

Ahí va el presupuesto de una boda lonchafinista. Solo 10K, hoygan ::

Bodas: Una carrera de fondo a ritmo de talonario [Pág. 4 de 4] | Revista | EROSKI CONSUMER




> s gastos de una boda oscilan entre los 10.000 y los 43.000 euros y gran parte de este presupuesto se queda en el banquete, con menús que varían desde los 60 euros por comensal hasta los 125 euros por invitado, barra libre incluida
> ... Sin tirar la casa por la ventana
> 
> * Compartid los adornos florales de la iglesia con otras parejas que se casen el mismo día.
> ...


----------



## loquesubebaja (5 May 2011)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> La mia fue casi calcada, pero llegamos a 15 invitados (padres, hermanos y sobrinos), nunca he entendido que haya que gastarse 10.000 euros mínimo en una boda... por cierto, si te casas en el juzgado no había ninguna clase de tasas, es (o era) gratis total... en los hay-untamientos creo que algunos cobran por celebrar la boda.



Me parece a mi que a vosotros os vá el rollo visilleril porqueyolovalguista. Demasiada gente. Con cuatro vale (novio, novia, 2testigos). Asi fué la mia. Y para comer fuimos los cuatro a un libanés.... a la familia se lo dijimos meses después...nadie se sintió ofendido.

Otra cosa: creo que debemos criticar el consumismo y el derroche innecesiarios, pero veo mucho rencor y resentimiento personal en las intervenciones.


----------



## sky21 (16 May 2011)

noinversor dijo:


> Ahí va el presupuesto de una boda lonchafinista. Solo 10K, hoygan ::
> 
> Bodas: Una carrera de fondo a ritmo de talonario [Pág. 4 de 4] | Revista | EROSKI CONSUMER



como cojones se hacen 600 euros de gasto en un puto peinado.. a mi que me lo expliquen...


----------



## Ominous curia area (17 May 2011)

Hola a todos

Llevo ya horas siguiendo el hilo, y es que me caso en unos meses. Hemos intentado ahorrar en todo lo que podemos, pero es muy sencillo: si no quieres gastar mucho, no invites a mucha gente. Y si quieres o tiene que ser una boda grande, lo que para mi es digamos mas de 100 personas, es muy dificil que te salga por menos de 10.000€

La lista de Eroski tiene muchisimas tonterías, pero sí acierta en las proporciones...el 60% (o mas, en nuestro caso tiene que ser el 85%) te lo gastas en el banquete...y al no ser que tengas la suerte de contar con un terreno grande donde montar algo tú, cuantos mas invitados tienes menos opciones tienes en cuanto a dónde poder celebrarlo, y esos sitios lo saben y se aprovechan

un saludo


----------



## sada (5 Jun 2011)

depende de la familia tengas y los amigos...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> - oye que nos casamos.
> - *ok*.
> - quiero quiero quiero.
> - mira hazte una hojacalculo con un presupuesto desglosandome los precios. Asi te diviertes...
> ...



Le he corregido su error.

Casarse es invitar al estado a uno de los pocos ámbitos en los cuales u presencia es optativa.

Casarse es como ir al ayuntamiento a pedir licencia para empapelar la casa.



GoldFever dijo:


> No me he leído todo el hilo, pero ...
> 
> - Firmar un contrato de matrimonio ya es como para ahogar a ambos firmantes; vamos es que le manda webos pedir el visto bueno del Estado, la Iglesia (o todavía peor, ambos), para convivir con otra persona, algo que no es de la incumbencia ni de Iglesia ni de Estado.



...un contrato que encima es *optativo*. 

Como ya he dicho, casarse es ir al ayuntamiento a pedir licencia de obras para empapelar la casa (teóricamente necesaria, por cierto, con mordida para el ayuntamiento incluida).



Misterio dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode es leer eso de que es un día especial único en la vida y tal y cual, las visilleras convierten las bodas en peleas entre ellas en ver cual es mejor para luego poder contarlo y en su caso criticar la boda ajena.
> 
> Por no hablar de los regalos en metálico que por cojones se tienen que hacer, en ese sentido he oído ya de todo.
> 
> Es *un espectáculo lamentable que Darwin asistiría acojonado*.



La mejor frase-resumen de todo el hilo.


----------



## sada (6 Dic 2011)

hay unos trajes vestidos novio novia en china por internet


----------



## Lareta (1 Feb 2012)

Me presento, soy lareta o si lo preferis puta y visillera..... en este foro se nos ha llamado putas y visilleras a las del foro********. Desgraciadamente para los putos cultos de este foro no soy puta.
Hoygan hay en todos los foros y el de ******** no va a ser menos, pero los cultos que hablan de la burbuja inmobiliaria tambien. No he leido todo pero que yo sepa hayuntamiento no existe se escribe ayuntamiento; tampoco existe ermosisimo esre si que lleva h seescribe hermosisimo de hermoso señores cultos.

Porque nos llamais princesitas? Porque queremos que el dia de laboda salga todo perfecto cuando la tonica general es que los hombres pasen de todo. Y que pasa de los señores reyes cuando llegan a casa se sientan en el sofa y lo unico que hacen es hacer zapping cuando su madre, su novia o su mujer hacela cena, la comida del dia siguiente (para que los señores coman bien al di siguiente y no coman un bocadillo) y encima tenemos que limpiar y...señores yo tambien trabajo y llego a casa a las 7 de la tarde. Eso no es ser principe,eso es ser REY.

Para vuestra informacion yo gano mas que mi marido asi que no he necesitado casarme para desplumarle como suponeis aqui. Muchas de las chicas tienen estudios... y la mayoria de nosotras en nuestra vida no hablamos de vestidos, regalitos,ect hablamos de la burbuja inmobiliaria, del euribor, de lo que hace o no el gobierno de turno, de la bolsa,ect pero el foro esta para esopara hablar de bodas. Os hacemos algun daño? Os hemos faltado al respeto en algun momento? Vosotros a nosotras si. A mi que haya un foro que hable de la burbuja inmobiaria me parece lo peor, esque no teneis nada mejor que hacer que fijarse en otros foros? Por ejemplo ayudar a vuestra pareja en las cosas de casa que ella tambien trabajan? Igual que los de forocoches que tb nos ponen verdes, miren señores a mi los coches mi los coches me dan igual y menos los coches caros que ni me puedo permitir.... pero claro a ellos no los poneis verdes porque son machitos como vosotros. Es la primera y ultima vez que escribo y o que pido a los moderadores de este hilo que se cierre puesto aqui se ha insultado a mujeres..... y ademas con un comportamiento misoginio por muchos de los que han escrito en el foro


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Me presento, soy lareta o si lo preferis puta y visillera..... en este foro se nos ha llamado putas y visilleras a las del foro********. Desgraciadamente para los putos cultos de este foro no soy puta.
> Hoygan hay en todos los foros y el de ******** no va a ser menos, pero los cultos que hablan de la burbuja inmobiliaria tambien. No he leido todo pero que yo sepa hayuntamiento no existe se escribe ayuntamiento; tampoco existe ermosisimo esre si que lleva h seescribe hermosisimo de hermoso señores cultos.
> 
> Porque nos llamais princesitas? Porque queremos que el dia de laboda salga todo perfecto cuando la tonica general es que los hombres pasen de todo. Y que pasa de los señores reyes cuando llegan a casa se sientan en el sofa y lo unico que hacen es hacer zapping cuando su madre, su novia o su mujer hacela cena, la comida del dia siguiente (para que los señores coman bien al di siguiente y no coman un bocadillo) y encima tenemos que limpiar y...señores yo tambien trabajo y llego a casa a las 7 de la tarde. Eso no es ser principe,eso es ser REY.
> ...









Disfruten lo prestado.


----------



## Axouxere (1 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Me presento, soy lareta o si lo preferis puta y visillera..... en este foro se nos ha llamado putas y visilleras a las del foro********. Desgraciadamente para los putos cultos de este foro no soy puta.
> Hoygan hay en todos los foros y el de ******** no va a ser menos, pero los cultos que hablan de la burbuja inmobiliaria tambien. No he leido todo pero que yo sepa hayuntamiento no existe se escribe ayuntamiento; tampoco existe ermosisimo esre si que lleva h seescribe hermosisimo de hermoso señores cultos.
> 
> Porque nos llamais princesitas? Porque queremos que el dia de laboda salga todo perfecto cuando la tonica general es que los hombres pasen de todo. Y que pasa de los señores reyes cuando llegan a casa se sientan en el sofa y lo unico que hacen es hacer zapping cuando su madre, su novia o su mujer hacela cena, la comida del dia siguiente (para que los señores coman bien al di siguiente y no coman un bocadillo) y encima tenemos que limpiar y...señores yo tambien trabajo y llego a casa a las 7 de la tarde. Eso no es ser principe,eso es ser REY.
> ...



Analizando tu texto deduzco que eres una frustrada porque ganas más que tu marido. En lo más profundo de tu ser serías feliz siendo ama de casa y planchando camisas.
Además empleas mucho la palabra puto/a lo que también sugiere profundos complejos dificilmente reprimidos. Algún día aflorarán.
Sólo conoces burbuja superficialmente. Aquí hay muchas mujeres ocultas tras nicks aparentemente masculinos y que sólo tras leer varios de sus comentarios aparece un adjetivo en femenino que identifica su condición.
En burbuja se critica todo lo que tenga que ver con la dominación de los poderes sobre la masa-populacho-clase media, especialmente en temas económicos. Es un blog de autodefensa.


----------



## micenas (1 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Para vuestra informacion yo gano mas que mi marido asi que no he necesitado casarme para desplumarle como suponeis aqui. *Muchas de las chicas tienen estudios...* y la mayoria de nosotras en nuestra vida no hablamos de vestidos, regalitos,ect hablamos de la burbuja inmobiliaria, del euribor, de lo que hace o no el gobierno de turno, de la bolsa,ect pero el foro esta para esopara hablar de bodas. Os hacemos algun daño? Os hemos faltado al respeto en algun momento? Vosotros a nosotras si. A mi que haya un foro que hable de la burbuja inmobiaria me parece lo peor, esque no teneis nada mejor que hacer que fijarse en otros foros?




Los únicos estudios que tenéis son los del libro gordo de petete, y después de leer tu post, lo empiezo a dudar.


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2012)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Otra anécdota: el fotógrafo nos enseñó fotos de la boda en 3D, foto a tamaño real (¿Dónde narices coloco "eso"?), páginas del álbum con olor a rosas (la imagen era de los novios bañados en pétalos de esa flor), con olor a chocolate (los novios frente a un pastel)... Al decirle que no queríamos nada de eso, simplemente un recuerdo de nuestra boda, nos miró extrañadísimo (sobretodo a mí; supongo que la chica está obligada a quererlo TODO en su boda) y poco menos vino a decirnos que clientes como nosotros no interesan.



Se que el tema es viejo pero quiero responder.

A nosotros nos paso igual con el restaurante solo fuimos 40 personas, el tio casi nos quiso largar, se porto como un HDLGP.

En la convivencia con otros futuros matrimoniales raro era el que bajaba en la boda de los 200 invitados.

Nosotros acabamos (definitivamente) con algunas facciones de las familias con las que no nos llevavamos y para tenerle que ver la puta cara a gentuza pasamos de invitar, solo familia directa.


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Me presento, soy lareta o si lo preferis puta y visillera..... en este foro se nos ha llamado putas y visilleras a las del foro********. Desgraciadamente para los putos cultos de este foro no soy puta.
> Hoygan hay en todos los foros y el de ******** no va a ser menos, pero los cultos que hablan de la burbuja inmobiliaria tambien. No he leido todo pero que yo sepa hayuntamiento no existe se escribe ayuntamiento; tampoco existe ermosisimo esre si que lleva h seescribe hermosisimo de hermoso señores cultos.
> 
> Porque nos llamais princesitas? Porque queremos que el dia de laboda salga todo perfecto cuando la tonica general es que los hombres pasen de todo. Y que pasa de los señores reyes cuando llegan a casa se sientan en el sofa y lo unico que hacen es hacer zapping cuando su madre, su novia o su mujer hacela cena, la comida del dia siguiente (para que los señores coman bien al di siguiente y no coman un bocadillo) y encima tenemos que limpiar y...señores yo tambien trabajo y llego a casa a las 7 de la tarde. Eso no es ser principe,eso es ser REY.
> ...



Qué cuidada ortografía, sí señor. Lástima que el día que explicaron las tildes estaba en la cafetería o haciendo novillos.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (1 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Me presento, soy lareta o si lo preferis puta y visillera..... en este foro se nos ha llamado putas y visilleras a las del foro********. Desgraciadamente para los putos cultos de este foro no soy puta.
> Hoygan hay en todos los foros y el de ******** no va a ser menos, pero los cultos que hablan de la burbuja inmobiliaria tambien. No he leido todo pero que yo sepa hayuntamiento no existe se escribe ayuntamiento; tampoco existe ermosisimo esre si que lleva h seescribe hermosisimo de hermoso señores cultos.
> 
> Porque nos llamais princesitas? Porque queremos que el dia de laboda salga todo perfecto cuando la tonica general es que los hombres pasen de todo. Y que pasa de los señores reyes cuando llegan a casa se sientan en el sofa y lo unico que hacen es hacer zapping cuando su madre, su novia o su mujer hacela cena, la comida del dia siguiente (para que los señores coman bien al di siguiente y no coman un bocadillo) y encima tenemos que limpiar y...señores yo tambien trabajo y llego a casa a las 7 de la tarde. Eso no es ser principe,eso es ser REY.
> ...



Anda, niega que muchas sois así:

DAN the MAN - YouTube

Y quien no haya visto el video y le guste, un Thanks siempre viene bien :XX:


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Me presento, soy lareta



Zorra, vuelve a tu madriguera.


----------



## ferengi (2 Feb 2012)

Anayosky dijo:


> No entiendo nada... ¿Que coño importa lo que se gastan en su boda?... Me mola eso de "si no lo hago yo, está mal".
> 
> Voy al foro que "mesaledeloscojones" y saco a mil "gilipollas" gastándonse la pasta estúpidamente en:
> 
> ...



Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, eso si, que luego no vayan llorando, al gobierno, a los empresarios, a la sociedad etc etc etc....como muchos pepitos patrios.


----------



## pisuka (2 Feb 2012)

Lareta dijo:


> Me presento, soy lareta.
> 
> Para vuestra informacion yo gano mas que mi marido asi que no he necesitado casarme para desplumarle como suponeis aqui. Muchas de las chicas tienen estudios. *Os hacemos algun daño? Os hemos faltado al respeto en algun momento? Vosotros a nosotras si*. A mi que haya un foro que hable de la burbuja inmobiaria me parece lo peor, esque no teneis nada mejor que hacer que fijarse en otros foros?.
> 
> Es la primera y ultima vez que escribo y o que pido a los moderadores de este hilo que se cierre puesto aqui se ha insultado a mujeres..... y ademas con un comportamiento misoginio por muchos de los que han escrito en el foro



Hola, Lareta. Te doy un thanks, porque hay comentarios, de parte de una corriente de este foro, que han sobrepasado la broma o el juicio tolerante/respetuoso. Teniendo en cuenta que tu foro, t*d*b*d*s, no insulta a los burbujistas, empatizo con tu enfado. No comparto algunas opiniones burbujeras, que generalizan a todas las mujeres.

De todos modos, yo no me lo tomaría tan "a pecho", Lareta. Medio mundo critica al otro medio mundo. Burbuja no es el mundo real. Un saludo.


----------



## sada (2 Feb 2012)

L'omertá dijo:


> Se que el tema es viejo pero quiero responder.
> 
> A nosotros nos paso igual con el restaurante solo fuimos 40 personas, el tio casi nos quiso largar, se porto como un HDLGP.
> 
> ...



contrata a un fotografo freelance, que no tenga tienda y listo..mitad de precio


----------



## f700b (2 Feb 2012)

Asi, asi empezando con buen pie un matrimonio


----------



## noinversor (2 Feb 2012)

pisuka dijo:


> Hola, Lareta. Te doy un thanks



No lo haga ::


----------



## L'omertá (2 Feb 2012)

sada dijo:


> contrata a un fotografo freelance, que no tenga tienda y listo..mitad de precio



Contratamos a un amigo fotografo que me hizo los books cuando era modelo.


----------



## Lareta (2 Feb 2012)

Siento lo de las tilde si que esta ese dia el clase pero como escribo desde el movil me es casi imposible ponerlas.


----------



## pisuka (2 Feb 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> No lo haga ::



No veo por qué no debo dárselo. Reconozcanlo, a algunos burbujeros os mola t*d*b*d*s. 70 y pico páginas de este hilo y aún da qué contar.


----------



## sada (6 Feb 2012)

el hilo se peta................


----------



## srrosa (10 Jun 2012)

¿Nada desde febrero? ¿No hay planeada ninguna boda post-rescate? ::


----------



## El Moñas (10 Jun 2012)

Este hilo es la leche, typical Spanish. Me ha impactado que le llamen a uno rácano después de soltar 200 plomos de regalo de boda...para pedir la pasta y que se quede sin nada, *por espabilao*. En mi boda parte de la parentela comío de gorra, ni regalos ni nada. Al final palmamos pasta por estas cosas. Es lo que tiene este negocio.

Sobre el comportamiento ciudadano (derroche total para un día)...luego le echamos la culpa a los políticos de todo lo que pasa, ya ya...No tengo donde caerme muerto pero el día de la boda tiramos la casa por la ventana....


----------



## martinmar (10 Jun 2012)

anayosky dijo:


> no entiendo nada... ¿que coño importa lo que se gastan en su boda?... Me mola eso de "si no lo hago yo, está mal".
> 
> Voy al foro que "mesaledeloscojones" y saco a mil "gilipollas" gastándonse la pasta estúpidamente en:
> 
> ...




si, tienes toda la razon del mundo, pero cuando no puedan pagar sus deudas que no vayan por ahi diciendo(es que nos han estafado, alguien se tendra que hacer cargo, y un largo etc. De muletillas)


----------



## Alexander the Grape (11 Jun 2012)

Dios que reflote más total..cosas como esta hacen jrande a burbuja ::

Y si, que la gente hace lo que quiere con su dinero y sus deudas, pero siempre ha de existir un orden, unas reglas y unos límites. Lo que no es normal ni razonable es la cantidad de deuda generada en este país, ni que se haya permitido dentro y fuera, ni el colapso tan brutal de cosas tan elementales como el trabajo o una mínimas garantías de vivir, al menos con lo elemental.Eso para un país con un PIB de 1 billón es inaudito. Consecuencia directa de la irresponsabilidad de muchos, la dejación de otros y en fin, la avaricia y la corrupción. 

Por cierto lo de las mariposas es altamente surrealista.


----------



## hijodeputa (11 Jun 2012)

CASPOSO dijo:


> hay gente que se pregunta en que van pensando mientras conducen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si las gomas esas de la mesa tal que quiere montar son de estas:







me dejaría invitar y puede que hasta fuera.


----------



## Visillera (9 Ago 2012)

Muchos se divorciarán antes de terminar de pagar el dichoso préstamo.
Pero no sólo hay que echar la culpa a las todoboderas, sino a los subnormales que están con ellas.


----------



## CarneconOjos (9 Ago 2012)

Me la sudá lo que cueste una boda , yo no tengo ese problema ;-) no voy a casarme nunca jejeje . el que celebrá una boda, celebrá tanbien un divorcio pocterior o separacion jeje hay es donde entro yo con mis habilidades y me cepilllo a la barbi adinerada jejeeje ..


----------



## txusky_g (10 Ago 2012)

Hacedme caso, es más barato irse de putas de lujo.


----------



## moxima (10 Ago 2012)

Ca.brones me habeis recordado lo de las mariposas otra vez y me ha entrado la risa... juas juas juas


----------



## Visillera (10 Ago 2012)

Yo me reí con el traje blanco del cani.)


----------



## Beriaru (10 Ago 2012)

De lo poco que recuerdo de mi boda (civil, en restaurante con capilla civil y concejal) fue la cara que se le quedó a la del restaurante cuando preguntó si iba todo bien durante la comida, y le respondí que yo estaba en esto por la fartura, y por mi como si el concejal hubiese fallado.

La parienta estaba más por el jolgorio, pero vamos, la boda se pagó sola y aun restó dinero. No se puede decir que seamos lonchafinistas, pero tampoco perdimos la cabeza, y eso que fue en la época dorada burbujistica.


----------



## Knispel (10 Ago 2012)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Pensamos en ello, porque fotografo + video sale por 2.000 euros:8:. Pero pensamos en las molestias a los demás, en gente ilocalizable, en impresentables que no entreguen las fotos porque ellos en su boda "se gastaron un pico yendo a la playa y rebozándose en la arena con el vestido y no te las vamos a pasar a ti". ¡Ojo! Hablo de chicos, ¿eh?. Que también hay muchos "porqueyolovalguistas" del género masculino. Muchos.



¡Coño no te han dado ni un tanks! no me deja dartelo , sino te lo daba , anda que se demuestran mucho que no hay prejuicios , que va ::

Aunque cueste aceptarlo el porqueyolovalgoismo no entiende de genero ,incluso en las bodas.


----------



## srrosa (13 Ago 2012)

estremecedor documento hoygan, sacado de enfemenino ::


_Buenos dias chicas!!!es la primera vez que escribo en un foro de estos y la verdad estoy super perdida jeje espero que podais ayudarme...acabo de despertar repleta de felicidad jeje ya va quedando menos para el dia de mi boda y aunque estoy bastante nerviosilla jejeje que digooo histericaaaaaaaaaa intento estar lo mas calmadita que puedo jeje 
Bueno en realidad e*stoy buscando a una chica que pinta arroz de colores aqui en mi ciudad granada.No se mucho mas solo que lo vi en la boda de un conocido y me encanto.*El caso es que lo he llamado y me ha dicho que tampoco tiene ni idea que se lo regalaron a su chica y por desgracia ellos estan separados ahora y con muy mala relacion asi que es *imposibollllll* localizar ahora el numero.
Como supongo que habra mucha gente que haga arroz de colores quiero destacar que este segun me contaron la chica lo hace personalizado para cada boda, tambien tenia como unas estrellitas que me encantaron. 
En fin que si alguien puede darme norte de como localizar el numero de esta chica estaria super agradecida.
MERCI_


----------



## Quemao (13 Ago 2012)

srrosa dijo:


> estremecedor documento hoygan, sacado de enfemenino ::
> 
> 
> _Buenos dias chicas!!!
> ...



_


Arroz pintado de colores :ouch::ouch::ouch:.........y luego hay varios millones de personas en España haciendo cola en comedores de Cáritas para poder llevarse a la boca ARROZ sin pintar.

Que asco señores, de verdad, a estas alturas de la película vomitida de mierda llamada España, me da igual que todo salte por los aires, de verdad.

Ya no siento pena por nadie. No es que merecemos que nos intervenga Europa, es que merecemos que nos asalten y nos aten de pies y manos hasta que aprendamos a vivir com seres humanos normales.

Arroz pintado de colores..........la madre que me parió...



:ouch:_


----------



## damnit (13 Ago 2012)

srrosa dijo:


> estremecedor documento hoygan, sacado de enfemenino ::
> 
> 
> _Buenos dias chicas!!!es la primera vez que escribo en un foro de estos y la verdad estoy super perdida jeje espero que podais ayudarme...acabo de despertar repleta de felicidad jeje ya va quedando menos para el dia de mi boda y aunque estoy bastante nerviosilla jejeje que digooo histericaaaaaaaaaa intento estar lo mas calmadita que puedo jeje
> ...



jojojojojo, y luego dicen que media españa no es retrasada mental... no qué va...


----------



## sada (13 Ago 2012)

madre mía que país


----------



## Caduki (13 Ago 2012)

Tomároslo por el lado "positivo": he descubierto un nicho de mercado el arroz de "colores".A ver si la Fátima Báñez monta algún cursito para los paraetes.


----------



## hollande (28 Oct 2012)




----------



## Fatty (10 May 2013)

Subidita a hilo mitico ahora que se acercan fechas.


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

Conozco a uno que se hizo multimillonario gracias a cumplir los sueños mas extramboticos del visillerismo y pepitismo. Después de ver un poco por encima su patrimonio creo que ni el mismo era capaz de cuantificarlo


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (10 May 2013)

Calculín dijo:


> Bienvenida, y cuenta cuenta cosas como lo de cambiar el jabón de las mariposas...
> 
> Edito: No me he podido evitar investigar: Libera mariposas vivas en tu boda, comunion o bautizo
> 
> Los precios van desde 155€ para 5 mariposas a 490€ por 70... Lonchafinista lo que se dice no es el invento



¡¡¡¡Gusanos alados!!!!

Me imagino el criadero y me viene a la cabeza el tío que g ritaba en Los Simpsons: "¡¡¡Se ha atascado el conducto de las piernas!!!" en la fábrica de la Stacy Malibú mientras la comercial decía "hay polvo de hadas en el aire..."


----------



## costeño (10 May 2013)

jo, jo ,jo que jrande, no tengo palabras ::::


----------



## Yomismita (10 May 2013)

pisuka dijo:


> Me hacen gracia los anuncios de "venta de vestidos de novia de segunda mano". Ninguno baja de los mil euros, pidiendo la mitad de lo que marca la factura del vestido.
> 
> La mayoría dicen algo así como vestido nuevo, sólo usado unas horas, o tres horas, para la ceremonia, ya que, para el convite, se cambiaron de vestido; regalo cancán y complementos; colección rosa clarà, pronovias, 2.010, etc.
> 
> *Hasta lo que yo sé, es un timo, porque los vestidos están hechos en serie, seguramente vengan de china. Si de verdad estuvieran hechos a medida, cobrarían mucho más dinero y verías el proceso de elaboración*.



Los vestidos de rosa clará, pronovias y la mayoría de marcas con contadas excepciones (fabricantes más pequeños que los hacen aquí) efectivamente vienen de China.

Lo alucinante es que sale más barato que te lo haga una modista ::


----------



## Visillera (11 May 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Los vestidos de rosa clará, pronovias y la mayoría de marcas con contadas excepciones (fabricantes más pequeños que los hacen aquí) efectivamente vienen de China.
> 
> Lo alucinante es que sale más barato que te lo haga una modista ::



Por mucha tela que compres dudo que te gastes 1.000 euros.


----------



## Zoidberg (11 May 2013)

ElAsadorDeManteca dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Gusanos alados!!!!
> 
> Me imagino el criadero y me viene a la cabeza el tío que g ritaba en Los Simpsons: "¡¡¡Se ha atascado el conducto de las piernas!!!" en la fábrica de la Stacy Malibú mientras la comercial decía "hay polvo de hadas en el aire..."



Conducto del que, una vez desatascado, caen culos ::


----------



## sada (11 May 2013)

hilo mítico..jaja
los vestidos vienen de china...por 200€ os traigo los que querais jaja


----------



## Yomismita (11 May 2013)

Visillera dijo:


> Por mucha tela que compres dudo que te gastes 1.000 euros.



Pues eso... que no se si me he explicado bien, sale más barato que te lo haga una modista a comprar un vestido del grupo pronovias o grupo rosa clara (que funcionan estilo grupo Inditex) made in China!! que una modista te cobra 600-800 €, mucho más barato un trabajo artesano que un vestido confeccionado industrialmente en serie y encima en China!! :: Aquí hay unos márgenes... y una cara dura de narices ::


----------



## zumo (11 May 2013)

Ahora, el último grito de las novias es comprarse el vestido por una página de internet, en una página de los chinos. A presumir de una copia de un vestido de Pronovias o X por 200-300-500 euros.

Almas cándidas, hace unos años, os comíais los vestidos de tres ceros. Ahora, os lo coméis en arreglos + vestido, comprandolo sin verlo in situ, ni la tela ni el modista. Hasta los zapatos y ropa interior se la compran al chino.

Sale más barato una modista de confianza o comprar un vestido ya hecho (aunque no sea de novia). 1.000€ / 40€ (1.50 m * 1m ; tela de seda) = unos 25 metros * 1.50 metros. El trabajo de modista sale por unos 300€, dependiendo del profesional.

Tema restaurantes. Hace unos pocos años, ni te miraban a la cara para una celebración de menos de 30 personas. Por supuesto, el cubierto a 90 euros, sólo por decir la palabra boda. Y así, todo.


----------



## sada (12 May 2013)

zumo dijo:


> Ahora, el último grito de las novias es comprarse el vestido por una página de internet, en una página de los chinos. A presumir de una copia de un vestido de Pronovias o X por 200-300-500 euros.
> 
> Almas cándidas, hace unos años, os comíais los vestidos de tres ceros. Ahora, os lo coméis en arreglos + vestido, comprandolo sin verlo in situ, ni la tela ni el modista. Hasta los zapatos y ropa interior se la compran al chino.
> 
> ...



cada uno es libre de comprar donde quiera..


----------



## vjinete (13 May 2013)

Cuando me case hace unos años, mi "atuendo" (soy tio) era el mismo qe lleve el año anterior a una boda de un familiar. Se paso los 10 meses siguientes guardado en el armario para no ir demasiado piltrafilla a mi propia boda jejeje

A saber: pantalon usable a diario tipo vaqero pero de otra tela, una camisa muy molona y no cantosa usable a diario, gallumbos y calcetinos de diario y unos zapatos usables y normalitos. Me gastaria sobre los 300 napos.
Segui usando la ropa hasta qe las lorzas posteriores se encargaron de retirarla. Los zapatos aun los uso algun dia en verano.

Mi moza iba mas coqeta, con un vestidito como de seda y su chal, enseñando parte recatada de su generoso escote ejejeje. En total... sobre los 700 pavos con pelu y demas "alicatamientos".

Boda civil, solo familiares directos (17 personas), autobus al restaurante (somos de pimplar y el restaurante esta en Quintanapolla) y para de contar.

El menu ... carito y muy bien empleado, pq nos gusta disfrutar de la comida y su Celebracion. Como no pareciamos una boda, pues no nos sablearon. Todos coincidimos qe era la mejor comida qe nos habiamos metido pal cuerpo. Y seguimos pensandolo a dia de hoy. 
Aclarar qe somos de Bilbao y comer bien es Religion.

Todos estaban avisados qe no qeriamos pamplinas ni crear gastos a nadie, asi qe no pareciamos un desfile ni pasamos la gorra. 
Teniamos claro qe cuando invitas, invitas (ya he dicho qe somos de Bilbao?? jejejeje)

Recibimos pasta, inevitable. Nos compramos una tele buena como "gasto extra".

De "viaje de novios" pues nos dio por ir un par de semanas a Huelva sin tenerlo planeado (estabamos en el pueblo de la moza por Merida, pensamos escaparnos un dia a ver Sevilla y ya qe estabamos.... pues fuimos mas abajo, nos gusto y nos qedamos unos dias mas jejeje)

Se me olvidaba. Las fotos, recopilacion de las qe hicieron los familiares. No se salva ninguna. Las mejores, las qe hice yo despues de comer con mi cuerpo jarto de chintonis jejejeje
Las vemos, recordamos y nos partimos el culo. Creo qe es lo importante.

Conste qe ni somos miserables ni andabamos "cortos". Solo qe no creemos en la jilipollez institucionalizada.


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

costeño dijo:


> jo, jo ,jo que jrande, no tengo palabras ::::



If they wanted like I wanted ........... say help help help help


----------



## Parleño (13 May 2013)

Dios mio, ¡Qué hilo! A favoritos va directo. Lo de las mariposas me ha conmocionado...


----------



## oltvei (13 May 2013)

Con unos del curro de mi novio, casados con el pack completo (no fuimos), estuvimos discutiendo sobre el "precio" del regalo.

Ellos encontraban normal que un mileurista se gastara unos 150 leuros de su sueldo mensual (un 15%), porqué era una vez en la vida, a los novios les tiene que quedar algo, etc., pero cuando se lo traducías a horas (26.4) o días (3.3) de curro para pagarles "su día" sí que lo veían como un poco excesivo. 

Y que eso era solo el regalo, que sumaran despedida de soltero (100 lereles) y ropa (50) para el evento. Unos 300 leuros, un 30% del sueldo mensual de alguien, casi 53 horas, 6 días y medio, o más de una semana de curro para celebrar "su día". 

Ya les dije, cada vez que me invitan a una boda estoy el tiempo correspondiente cagándome en ellos, y pensando si el esfuerzo de mis días de trabajo vale la pena por su capricho... 

Muchas veces utilizo esto para calcular si algo que me supone X horas (o días o meses) de mi trabajo, realmente me vale la pena comprarlo.


----------



## costeño (13 May 2013)

*¿Solo se vive una vez, hoombre!, que les quiten lo bailao... *

Hilo mítico, merece chincheta.

¿Cuantos de los que montaron esos bodorrios a crédito estarán llevando ahora la pancarta de la PAH? 

_¿¿El banco me engañó!!_ ienso:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 May 2013)

Madre del amor hermoso, pidiendo créditos para el caprichito del bodorrio. Hay gente que se merece todo lo que les pase.
Y luego es una putada que te inviten porque se supone que tienes que pagarte el cubierto (peasso de invitación) y dar un pelín más para los novios, para que tengan y tal...anda a la mierda, se te van 100-150€ de golpe como poco... Y luego se dan el viaje padre a nuestra costa. Con esos 150 leuros me voy de viaje yo un fin de semana o una noche para mí.
Hoy día casarse es un capricho, no es necesario montar el fiestón si uno quiere pasar por el altar, si quieren fiestón que se lo paguen ellos. Tengo claro que la última boda a la que fui es la última de todas. Di 80€ y ya ni un puto duro más. Y mucho me pareció. No me da la gana hombre.


----------



## gótico (13 May 2013)

Yo, cuando me invitaban a una boda, contestaba que mi religión no me permite acudir a estos actos. Ya no me invitan.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (13 May 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Los vestidos de rosa clará, pronovias y la mayoría de marcas con contadas excepciones (fabricantes más pequeños que los hacen aquí) efectivamente vienen de China.
> 
> Lo alucinante es que sale más barato que te lo haga una modista ::



Ya he dicho en algún otro hilo que mi mujer es china. En China se dedicaba a comercial de ropa de lujo. Un vestido de novia de alta gama (un Versace, por ejemplo, que son todos chinos) cuesta entre 300 y 500 USD. La práctica totalidad de los vestidos de novia se cosen en China.

Yo estuve una vez con ella en la factoría de Versace en SuZhou y trabajan unas 12.000 personas. En el outlet de la fábrica, donde venden los modelos de muestrarios, destallados y tal, había literalmente hostias para entrar.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 May 2013)

Quemao dijo:


> Arroz pintado de colores :ouch::ouch::ouch:.........y luego hay varios millones de personas en España haciendo cola en comedores de Cáritas para poder llevarse a la boca ARROZ sin pintar.
> 
> Que asco señores, de verdad, a estas alturas de la película vomitida de mierda llamada España, me da igual que todo salte por los aires, de verdad.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Jjajaja, dios qué descojone por favorrrr.....qué bien me lo estoy pasando, este foro es jrande, me parto con los comentarios y con la peña que se casa. Qué país, qué país....


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (13 May 2013)

Esw acojonante lo de los menús. Hablan de un manú cutre de 90 euros como si fuera la cosa más normal del mundo. No he pagado 90 euros de comer en los días de mi vida. Y mneos yendo 120 a comer lo mismo todos, a la hora convenida y sabiéndolo con un año de tiempo. Pueden comer lo que les apetezca literalmente por menos de 20 euros.


----------



## DVD1975 (13 May 2013)

Ahora me entero q para casarse hay pedir un préstamo


----------



## etsai (13 May 2013)

Yo tengo una boda dentro de un mes y soltaré 200€ sin despeinarme e iré a la despedida, y aguantaré todas las chorradas habidas y por haber, incluyendo arroz pintado y gusanos con alas, y beberé, comeré, bailaré y vomitaré. 

Y lo haré con mucho gusto porque es uno de mis mejores amigos quién se casa, y porque me invitan a poquísimas bodas así que para una a la que voy, iré a gusto y derrocharé lo que haga falta.

Y quién se casa está en paro y su chica trabaja haciendo sustituciones, y viajarán a un lugar de ensueño trás la boda, y habrá 150 invitados, y sufrirán 3 despedidas cada uno, pero, *¿qué más da?*

Ahora bien, no estoy para nada de acuerdo con hacer yo lo mismo ni comprometer a nadie. Estoy en pleno proceso de hacer ver a mi novia que no es una princesa, que tan solo es una chica de clase trabajadora dispuesta a casarse con otro de su misma condición social. Que con una boda sencilla pero emotiva con los familiares mas cercanos y con los 4 amigos que de verdad les apetezca venir es suficiente, ¿seré capáz?


----------



## DVD1975 (13 May 2013)

etsai dijo:


> Yo tengo una boda dentro de un mes y soltaré 200€ sin despeinarme e iré a la despedida, y aguantaré todas las chorradas habidas y por haber, incluyendo arroz pintado y gusanos con alas, y beberé, comeré, bailaré y vomitaré.
> 
> Y lo haré con mucho gusto porque es uno de mis mejores amigos quién se casa, y porque me invitan a poquísimas bodas así que para una a la que voy, iré a gusto y derrocharé lo que haga falta.
> 
> ...



Puede ser peor una vecina mía se casó y se gastó 30000 euros y al año estaba separada


----------



## zumo (13 May 2013)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hoy día casarse es un capricho, no es necesario montar el fiestón si uno quiere pasar por el altar.



Casarse por lo civil es gratis, salvo en determinados municipios, en los que pagabas unos 100 euros por las tasas o X oficiales. Ahora, con la ley Gallardón, no lo sé. Lo coñazo es el tiempo que pierdes en arreglar el papeleo. 

Tengo entendido que, por la Iglesia, no se paga tampoco demasiado y que el sacerdote hace el papeleo, pero hay que sacar tiempo para los cursillos previos. Depende de la parroquia y del cura. Puedes pedirle la boda normal o la boda reducida.

Todos los demás gastos de ese día son ca-pri-chos. Ojo, qué me parece de p.m.. Los caprichos se los paga un@ mism@. Los regalos son a título personal y vo-lun-ta-rios. 



etsai dijo:


> (...)*¿y qué más da?*
> Ahora bien, no estoy para nada de acuerdo con hacer yo lo mismo ni comprometer a nadie.



Éste es el quid de la cuestión.

Lo peor es cuando los novios son familia directa o adosada. Este año, me toca una. 300 euros regalo + 100 euros despedida + modelito + pelu.

A mí me da apuro regalar una cafetera a unos recién casados, porque queda cutre no dar, al menos, 100 euros. Se me quitan las ganas de ir a verles casarse. Al menos, así me pasa con mucha gente, que no se baja del burro.


----------



## Trustno1 (13 May 2013)

Por cierto, igual de voluntario es comprarse un modelito nuevo e ir a la pelu.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (13 May 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> *La práctica totalidad de los vestidos de novia se cosen en China.*



Sobre esto tengo mis dudas. España figura como el segundo exportador de vestidos de novia por detrás de China. 
Por ejemplo Rosa Clara dice que fabrica sus vestidos en España, mientras que admite que Aire (su marca barata) se fabrica en Asia.


----------



## zumo (13 May 2013)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Por cierto, igual de voluntario es comprarse un modelito nuevo e ir a la pelu.



Igual de voluntario que cambiarse el gayumbo o las bragas a diario o darle la vuelta:: cuando toque.


----------



## Obelixyco (13 May 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Esw acojonante lo de los menús. Hablan de un manú cutre de 90 euros como si fuera la cosa más normal del mundo. No he pagado 90 euros de comer en los días de mi vida. Y mneos yendo 120 a comer lo mismo todos, a la hora convenida y sabiéndolo con un año de tiempo. Pueden comer lo que les apetezca literalmente por menos de 20 euros.



Por 50 pavos ya comes de putisima madre y no por 150 un coctel de gambas y un cordero viejo en salones HORTERAS.


----------



## gótico (13 May 2013)

Los casos de restaurentes para bodas que yo conozco demuestran los inmensos beneficios que obtienen con ese negocio. No es que hayan ido para arriba, es que han volado, directamente. No niego tampoco la inversación necesaria para que parezcan lo suficientemente horteras y de mal gusto, que es cuantiosa. Con esto de la crisis, perdón, estafa, parece que disminuye el asunto.


----------



## Visillera (13 May 2013)

oltvei dijo:


> Con unos del curro de mi novio, casados con el pack completo (no fuimos), estuvimos discutiendo sobre el "precio" del regalo.
> 
> Ellos encontraban normal que un mileurista se gastara unos 150 leuros de su sueldo mensual (un 15%), porqué era una vez en la vida, a los novios les tiene que quedar algo, etc., pero cuando se lo traducías a horas (26.4) o días (3.3) de curro para pagarles "su día" sí que lo veían como un poco excesivo.
> 
> ...



Hace años yo decía eso y me ponían de tacaña que no había por donde agarrarme. Me sentaba fatal. Yo no estoy quitándome de cosas para ahorrar cuatr duros y luego tener que pagar los caprichos a nadie. ç

Por mucho que digan que el peinado y el vestido nuevo son opcionales ya en el regalo se va una buena pasta.

Si es de un amigo muy querido o un familiar, se tolera. Con lo que no puedo es con primos segundos, compromisos de padres, ect.

Lo que ocurre que cuando es tanto dinero uno pone cara de mártir y se siente como si la DGT estuviera recaudando un exceso de velocidad. Incluso hay quien dice: "peor sería pagar una multa". No me consuela.

También hay muchos que le echan un morro a las invitaciones de boda...

Conozco el caso de una antigua amiga que pasó de las demás cuando se echó novio. Cuando se iba a casar empezó a conectarse al FB y al MSN para 
"retormar el contacto" y así pegar el sablazo. Yo me lo olí y dije que no iba a la boda porque no podía. Fue pasar la boda y volver a desaparecer.


----------



## rush81 (13 May 2013)

Pero si con las bodas se gana dinero!!


----------



## oltvei (13 May 2013)

Visillera dijo:


> También hay muchos que le echan un morro a las invitaciones de boda...
> 
> Conozco el caso de una antigua amiga que pasó de las demás cuando se echó novio. Cuando se iba a casar empezó a conectarse al FB y al MSN para
> "retormar el contacto" y así pegar el sablazo. Yo me lo olí y dije que no iba a la boda porque no podía. Fue pasar la boda y volver a desaparecer.



Lo mío fue peor. 

Unos amigos de amigos nos invitaron a su boda. No sabíamos si ir porqué no teníamos mucho contacto, pero por cara de los amigos en común al final fuimos... por compromiso y tal. Mis amigos, y los otros del grupo, les daban 180 leuros, a lo que me negué, porqué a los amigos de toda la vida siempre les habíamos dado 150.

Los 30 leuros de diferencia han traído cola, y desde la boda ya no nos hemos visto más. Como digo siempre, son los 30 euros no gastados mejor invertidos de mi vida porqué les hemos quitado la careta y nos hemos ahorrado los 2 nacimientos de sus hijos y cumpleaños varios.


----------



## Visillera (14 May 2013)

La suegra de una amiga lleva todos los regalos de BBCs apuntados en un excel. Vamos, una contabilidad de qué da a quién. Cuando se casó su hijo le pidió una relación de los invitados y el regalo que habían hecho a los novios para dar en consecuencia o dejar de invitarles.


----------



## zumo (16 May 2013)

Yo opino desde el otro campo.

Me casé, hace cinco años, de forma austera. 40 invitados. Únicos caprichos, las fotos (600 euros, pero no nos dieron el CD), la noche de hotel y las alianzas de oro (200 euros; cómo ha subido el precio del oro). 

Habría preferido que me regalasen una cafetera, o lo que la gente decidiera, sin coacciones. Quien diera dinero, que diera lo que a esa persona realmente le apetecía dar y no la norma social.

Entras en una dinámica viciosa de pagar el menú y dar un poco más para el regalo. En el caso de ser familia, se da demasiado dinero. La otra parte espera que tú le devuelvas ese dinero, cuando le toque casarse, así que no es un regalo.

Saludos.


----------



## nepaco (16 May 2013)

chaber dijo:


> Este tipo de gente es la que ha hundido al país.



Nope. De eso nada. 

La que ha hundido el país es la gente que desde los centros de poder e información (los bancos) presta a esta gente.


----------



## noccioni (16 May 2013)

Generalmente el unico que ganaba era el restaurante y cosas asociadas (flores, fotografo, etc)
Yo me case con fieston y creo que de los regalos (generosos) me quedaron como 800 euros para el viaje... Y creo que fueron como 20000 euros los que me gaste sin hacer nada del otro mundo. 
Otra historia es si todo lo pagan los padres y los regalos son integros para los novios, esa es otra historia, entonces si que la gente hace caja.


----------



## sada (16 May 2013)

Malestar en la red de franquicias de Rosa Clar
Yy eso que no saben que trae todo de china

Una juez falla contra la firma de vestidos de novia Rosa Clará por competencia desleal - Actualidad - La empresa familiar - Laempresafamiliar.com - Visítenos, estará en família


----------



## zumo (16 May 2013)

noccioni dijo:


> Generalmente el unico que ganaba era el restaurante y cosas asociadas (flores, fotografo, etc)



Totalmente de acuerdo. A nosotros no nos contestaron muchas empresas, porque no les interesaba trabajar una boda pequeña. Nos gastamos (todos los gastos) unos dos mil quinientos euros, para 40, hace cinco años.


noccioni dijo:


> Otra historia es si todo lo pagan los padres y los regalos son integros para los novios, esa es otra historia, entonces si que la gente hace caja.



Es como todo en la vida.

Un caso que me dejó de piedra. Menuda jeta. Año 2001, Vitoria/ Gazteiz. El ayuntamiento les dió a una pareja doscientos euros para casarse. Pocos recursos económicos. Para mear y no echar gota. Los gastos por casarse son gratis.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (16 May 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Sobre esto tengo mis dudas. España figura como el segundo exportador de vestidos de novia por detrás de China.
> Por ejemplo Rosa Clara dice que fabrica sus vestidos en España, mientras que admite que Aire (su marca barata) se fabrica en Asia.



Conozco bien la factoría de Opel en Zaragoza. La factoría de Versace novias en Suzhou es algo más grande que la de Opel.

No te digo nada y te lo digo todo.


----------



## nam (16 May 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Conozco bien la factoría de Opel en Zaragoza. La factoría de Versace novias en Suzhou es algo más grande que la de Opel.
> 
> No te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



Y no me extrana.
Hace unos tres annos o asi, por cuestiones profesionales tenia mucho trato con una auditora senior jefe de equipo de una big four. Se casaba y me dijo los pormenores de la boda, se gastaria unos $100K o mas por los detalles que contaba. No creo que tuviese que pedir prestado porque gana y ganaba un paston, pero lo mismo si que lo tuvo que pedir si era tan gastona en todo lo demas porque la boda fue de millonarios
El banquete en el Navy pier la costo alla por los $50k invitando a casi 200, el viaje a las islas fiji y mauricio con pase por Australia para dar el salto :: (se casaba en verano para que no la pillasen las auditorias de por medio y poder cojerse 3 semanas entre boda y luna de miel). El fotografo y las flores una burrada de dinero, el coche de alquiler un rolls...:
Y lo que ya me dio el telele cuando me dijo del vestido. No me acuerdo de quien era pero era de "alta costura" unos $25k sin alteraciones, y encima como venia de China, la tocaba esperar varios meses hasta tenerlo en la tienda. Cuando dijo el precio pense que lo harian a mano en Europa pero cuando dijo que lo enviaban de China pense que la tia era una pardilla total.
En fins, a fool and his money...


----------



## Yomismita (17 May 2013)

Las foroboderas no son tan fieras como las pintais, ellas también tienen estos debates pero para postear en burbuja se buscan y se eligen los mensajes más "frikis" (mariposas, arroz de colores, etc.).

Foro TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Bodas para ganar dinero -

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 17:30 ----------




etsai dijo:


> Yo tengo una boda dentro de un mes y soltaré 200€ sin despeinarme e iré a la despedida, y aguantaré todas las chorradas habidas y por haber, incluyendo arroz pintado y gusanos con alas, y beberé, comeré, bailaré y vomitaré.
> 
> Y lo haré con mucho gusto porque es uno de mis mejores amigos quién se casa, y porque me invitan a poquísimas bodas así que para una a la que voy, iré a gusto y derrocharé lo que haga falta.



Es que así hay que ir a una boda, si no vas en ese plan porque es un compromiso no merece la pena ir.



etsai dijo:


> Y quién se casa está en paro y su chica trabaja haciendo sustituciones, y viajarán a un lugar de ensueño trás la boda, y habrá 150 invitados, y sufrirán 3 despedidas cada uno, pero, *¿qué más da?*



Espero que les echen un capote los padres o van a hacer ruina.



etsai dijo:


> Ahora bien, no estoy para nada de acuerdo con hacer yo lo mismo ni comprometer a nadie.



¿Comprometer? Tus amigos irán a tu boda como tú vas a la suya, ni más ni menos. ¿O es que tú no vas contento a la boda de tu amigo?



etsai dijo:


> Estoy en pleno proceso de hacer ver a mi novia que no es una princesa, que tan solo es una chica de clase trabajadora dispuesta a casarse con otro de su misma condición social. Que con una boda sencilla pero emotiva con los familiares mas cercanos y con los 4 amigos que de verdad les apetezca venir es suficiente, ¿seré capáz?



Tendréis que llegar a un punto intermedio entre tus máximos y sus mínimos.


----------



## costeño (17 May 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Las foroboderas no son tan fieras como las pintais, ellas también tienen estos debates pero para postear en burbuja se buscan y se eligen los mensajes_* más "frikis" *(mariposas, arroz de colores, etc.)._
> 
> El _frikismo_ es el estadio superior del _prestamobodismo._


----------



## eTron (12 Ago 2013)




----------



## Fatty (9 May 2014)

Un Up!! que empieza la temporada bodera.


----------



## CASPOSO (1 Ago 2014)

Españoles , foro todoboda a muerto , ya no existe hay otros pero no le llegan a la suela del zapato :S


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Ago 2014)

moncton dijo:


> jeejeee, la suegra sabe!
> 
> Princesita jugando con polvora ajena al 18%
> 
> Cuanto tienen que aprender de nuestros viejos, que se casaron en una ceremonia sencilla y si no habia pasta para mas, pasaban de jolgorio





Las bodas siempre se celebraron por todo lo alto, que consistía en que en casa de los padres de la novia hiciesen un convite a base de cocido, unas tortillas de patatas y vino. 


Enviado desde mi tableta de ultima generación .

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 02:55 ----------




burbujadetrufas dijo:


> La mia fue casi calcada, pero llegamos a 15 invitados (padres, hermanos y sobrinos), nunca he entendido que haya que gastarse 10.000 euros mínimo en una boda... por cierto, si te casas en el juzgado no había ninguna clase de tasas, es (o era) gratis total... en los hay-untamientos creo que algunos cobran por celebrar la boda.



Si eres católico la ceremonia en la parroquia es gratuita.


Enviado desde mi tableta de ultima generación .


----------



## Lukatovic (1 Ago 2014)

Vaya puta mierda que debía de ser el traje del novio si le salía por 200 pavos...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ago 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda que debía de ser el traje del novio si le salía por 200 pavos...



O te has olvidado el ironic mode o tu lugar es forobodas.


----------



## rush81 (1 Ago 2014)

Préstamo boda?
Mejore ir pensando en el préstamo divorcio.


----------



## otelo (21 May 2015)

Qué barbaridad!
Estamos locos o que?


----------



## Sallie (21 May 2015)

Madre del amor hermoso me ha encantado el hilo...

Lo más triste es pensar cuántas de esas pánfilas a día de hoy se habrán divorciado ya....


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 May 2015)

Sallie dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso me ha encantado el hilo...
> 
> Lo más triste es pensar cuántas de esas pánfilas a día de hoy se habrán divorciado ya....



El pánfilo es su maromo desplumado


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 May 2015)

Si los hombres pensaran que lo más probable es que, a no ser que se hayan casado con una mujer buena de verdad, su matrimonio probablemente acabará en divorcio y que un divorcio para el hombre suele ser ruinoso, pocos hombres se casarían. Hace 2 años, por cada cien matrimonios nuevos hubo unos 80 divorcios.


----------



## Copo (21 May 2015)

Nadie menciona el atraco que supone para el invitado??????????????

Nosotros nos tocó:

Comprar traje

Dar dinero (ya no quieren regalo los cabrones!!!!)

Despedidas


Total 800 pavoooooooossssssssssssssssssssssss, hijos de perra.


Soplar eso en plena crisis con muchos sufriendo es la perrería más inmoral que existe.


Lo siento por tanta Bilis, pero es que me parece una putada de mala persona.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 May 2015)

Copo dijo:


> Nadie menciona el atraco que supone para el invitado??????????????
> 
> Nosotros nos tocó:
> 
> ...



Solución: "no puedo ir, ya tengo otro compromiso"


----------



## SAMPLERKING (21 May 2015)

Servidor tiene un conocido que trabaja en una imprenta que para "compromisos infumables" me ha hecho en un par de ocasiones unas invitaciones que por desgracia -mode ironic off- coincidian con la fecha del evento al que invitaban los tortolitos.....


----------



## Gallardo (21 May 2015)

Joder, qué PEDAZO DE HILO.

"Hay como un 'Préstamo boda'..."

Joder, mítico, mítico.


----------



## John Oxenham (21 May 2015)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Servidor tiene un conocido que trabaja en una imprenta que para "compromisos infumables" me ha hecho en un par de ocasiones unas invitaciones que por desgracia -mode ironic off- coincidian con la fecha del evento al que invitaban los tortolitos.....



Lo tuyo ya es nivel "pro".


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (28 Feb 2016)

Si mi mujer se llevó 2 zapatos a su boda, ¿por qué no se iba a llevar 2 mudas la suegra?


----------



## odin85 (28 Feb 2016)

Copo dijo:


> Nadie menciona el atraco que supone para el invitado??????????????
> 
> Nosotros nos tocó:
> 
> ...






Acabo de ver el hilo y me ha parecido muy curioso

Y lo del invitado llevas razón al final también se deja una pasta


----------



## gonza_rioja (28 Feb 2016)

Ya lo que tiene que ser el triple salto mortal con doble tirabuzón es terminar divorciado a los 5 años, volver a casa de tus padres mientras sigues pagando la hipotéca, ver a tus hijos dos días cada quince, si los ves, mientras pagas manutención y seguir pagando también un prestamo para la boda...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 Abr 2016)

Estoseacaba dijo:


> Pues otra opción que nos dan es que un pájaro nos traiga las alianzas volando al altar. Pensé que me tomaban el pelo hasta que me enseñaron un video. Vamos, que estoy yo ahí, con mi chico, frente al cura, y noto al pajarraco tras de mí y me pego un susto del copón. Lo mejor para echarse unas risas es pasar una mañana en una feria de novios. Así lo hicimos una mañana lluviosa de sábado en Barcelona. Y así descubrimos el submundo.





Cagonlaputa, qué gente.


----------



## maru80 (21 Nov 2017)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como la gente se gasta tanto en una boda.... Sólo lo hacen por aparentar, amor ahí no veo, sólo veo una relación negocio empresarial.


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2017)

lo de pedir un préstamo para casarse es lo más ... madre mía que cabezas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Nov 2017)

Santísima madre de dios ::

Esto es España.... pobre España.


----------



## destru (22 Nov 2017)

Postureo everywhere


----------



## IMPULSES (22 Nov 2017)

Si solo fuera para la boda el pedir el dinero...
Es para el combite 
El DJ
Las flores
El cura
El traje de ella y de él 
El banquete
El viaje 
El piso
Los muebles
El BMW para él y el SUV para ella para llevar a los churumbeles al colegio

Después como bien apuntais a los 5 años llega el divorcio, ella se queda con todo mientras le dan duro cada semana 3 tíos diferentes y ellos de vuelta a casa de los papis o compartiendo piso con 3-4 divorciados más que se comportan como adolescentes con ya casi 50 años.


----------



## Adhoc (25 Ene 2019)

Menudo reflote... BOOOOM...


----------



## La treky del foro (5 Jun 2020)

Menuda puta chorrada endeudarse por la boda. Hay que ser idiota perdido para hacer esa gilipollez.


----------



## Disminuido (18 Sep 2021)

Refloto en tiempos de tribulacion


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Sep 2021)

Te casaste la cagaste.

A estas alturas el forero llevara unos 7 años divorciado y viogenizado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Sep 2021)

Impresionante, ya ni recordaba el hilo


----------



## cohynetes (26 Oct 2021)

up


----------



## Renegato (26 Oct 2021)

Ahora estarán todas en forodivorciadas


----------



## Despotricador (26 Oct 2021)

Va a casarse su puta madre.


----------



## Visilleras (27 Ago 2022)

Lo que se comentaba en TodoBoda no es sólo historia de España pura y dura, si no el reflejo más exacto de una sociedad en franca decadencia. 

Y ojo que estamos hablando de 2011, que si nos remontamos a antes de que estallase la burbuja, también encontraríamos esa decadencia, el gusto desmedido por empepitarse, la envidia, el cainismo, y la miseria...

De hecho incluso antes en 2006, el mítico -ir hizo predicciones muy acertadas sobre el empepitamiento.

Ahora bien, visto en perspectiva, lo que yo noto es que, dentro del pedorrismo visillero salvaje, en 2010-2012 todavía se apreciaba cierta "inocencia". O al menos esa es la sensación que se tiene leyendo fragmentos de hilos antiguos sobre pepitos y visilleras.

Desconozco dónde se juntan, y dónde charlan hoy en día, en 2022, los empepitados, y si lo hacen, de hecho, en algún foro... pero de existir, tiene que ser un auténtico infierno de miseria y ruina


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Ago 2022)

Este jilo es joro.


----------

